# RideLondon-Surrey 100 (2016) Anyone?



## Nomadski (5 Aug 2015)

2016 here we come!

The event will be held on 31st July 2016, with the freecycle event on the 30th July.

The public ballot entry system for the 2016 RideLondon-Surrey 100 will open to all applicants at www.RideLondon.co.uk on Monday 10th August 2015.

The ballot will close on Monday 8th January 2016 or when 100,000 registrations have been received – whichever is earlier.


----------



## Milkfloat (5 Aug 2015)

Yup - will go in the ballot again - fingers crossed.


----------



## Norry1 (5 Aug 2015)

I wondered when this thread would start!

Yes I'll be in the ballot on Monday.


----------



## Nomadski (5 Aug 2015)

I'll be in the ballot for sure, along (I hope) with @themosquitoking if he remembers!

Lets hope its a sunny one again, so far even numbered years have a 100% wet history!

Also, how many applicants did they allow for last year? Was it 85k?


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Aug 2015)

I will be doing it again one way or another. Looking forward to it already.


----------



## jefmcg (5 Aug 2015)

Nomadski said:


> Also, how many applicants did they allow for last year? Was it 85k?


http://www.prudentialridelondon.co....rudential_RideLondon-Surrey_100_s1_p17056.htm



> September 7, 2013
> 
> The ballot for the 2014 Prudential RideLondon-Surrey 100 is now closed.
> 
> In the four weeks since the ballot opened on 12 August, 80,000 people have registered to take part in next year’s event, which takes place on Sunday 10 August 2014 as part of the Mayor of London’s annual festival of cycling.



http://www.prudentialridelondon.co....15_Prudential_RideLondon_ballot_s1_p20320.htm



> *Record number apply for 2015 Prudential RideLondon ballot*
> 
> 
> January 13, 2015
> ...


----------



## ianrauk (5 Aug 2015)

Might have to enter myself reading about all the fun people have had. And certainly the report of a bloody good time being had from my good cycling buddy @rb58 

Now.. who sell's the cheapest of cheapest plastic hats?


----------



## jefmcg (5 Aug 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Now.. who sell's the cheapest of cheapest plastic hats?


If I'm in Melbourne with room in my luggage in the next 12 months, I can pick you up one of these beauties for $A5 (currently £2.36)







Edit: just realised - it's your colour!


----------



## Nomadski (5 Aug 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Might have to enter myself reading about all the fun people have had. And certainly the report of a bloody good time being had from my good cycling buddy @rb58
> 
> Now.. who sell's the cheapest of cheapest plastic hats?



This is only £6 and while its not your natural colour, it does come with free elbow pads, which I'm sure you would value!


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Aug 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Might have to enter myself reading about all the fun people have had. And certainly the report of a bloody good time being had from my good cycling buddy @rb58
> 
> Now.. who sell's the cheapest of cheapest plastic hats?



You probably know someone who will lend you hat, to save you the indignity of buying one.


----------



## Rooster1 (5 Aug 2015)

2013 - Entered Ballot, did not get a ride, Rode for Sue Ryder, Completed it no probs. Was amazing.
2014 - Did not enter ballot, decided to ride for Lymphoma Association, Had a mechanical at Newlands Corner - gutted to say the least, had to abandon. Was the most miserable day of my life,
2015 - Did not enter ballot or sign up for charity ride
2016 - Might try the ballot once more ?


----------



## w00hoo_kent (5 Aug 2015)

CarlP said:


> You probably know someone who will lend you hat, to save you the indignity of buying one.


It's not like you'd expect it to work anyway :-)


----------



## woosey (5 Aug 2015)

100% want to ride this


----------



## w00hoo_kent (5 Aug 2015)

I've been told I should enter, I'm not sure. I definitely couldn't do the distance at the moment, I'm just not in as good health as I was in 2014. I guess I could enter then defer if things have not got any better.


----------



## jefmcg (5 Aug 2015)

w00hoo_kent said:


> I've been told I should enter, I'm not sure. I definitely couldn't do the distance at the moment, I'm just not in as good health as I was in 2014. I guess I could enter then defer if things have not got any better.


You don't have to pay until feb. Doesn't cost anything to get in the ballot.

If your fitness hasn't improved by feb, don't take up the place.


----------



## Nomadski (5 Aug 2015)

w00hoo_kent said:


> I've been told I should enter, I'm not sure. I definitely couldn't do the distance at the moment, I'm just not in as good health as I was in 2014. I guess I could enter then defer if things have not got any better.



When I signed up (drunk) for the inaugural RideLondon I smoked 24 a day, didn't do any form of exercise, hadn't ridden since I was about 12 years old and therefore didn't even have a bike.

Your way ahead of where I was!

100 miles completed come August 2013.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (5 Aug 2015)

Nomadski said:


> When I signed up (drunk) for the inaugural RideLondon I smoked 24 a day, didn't do any form of exercise, hadn't ridden since I was about 12 years old and therefore didn't even have a bike.
> Your way ahead of where I was!
> 100 miles completed come August 2013.


Thanks for the pep :-) Unfortunately somewhere between finishing the RL86 and Christmas last year I managed to get a bunch of blood issues (last test was the first I haven't had low red & white cells for 18 months, testing once every 3 months, but they've never worked out why and are currently hoping the next test will also be OK and it'll have fixed itself) which means I have on going lethargy a really bad stamina level, poor immune system and lousy sickness recovery. And I have problems with an infection mucking about with the left ventricle of my heart which has been on going for quite a few months and is currently being 'watched in the hope it clears itself up in the next 6-12 months'. I honestly don't think I could manage a Fridays ride at the moment and RL100 really is probably a pipe dream. But I might go for the ballot and see, my wife wants me to but I think she is in a bit of denial over where my health levels really are, while I'm whining here I tend to try and put a brave face on it as much as possible.


----------



## Nomadski (5 Aug 2015)

w00hoo_kent said:


> Thanks for the pep :-) Unfortunately somewhere between finishing the RL86 and Christmas last year I managed to get a bunch of blood issues (last test was the first I haven't had low red & white cells for 18 months, testing once every 3 months, but they've never worked out why and are currently hoping the next test will also be OK and it'll have fixed itself) which means I have on going lethargy a really bad stamina level, poor immune system and lousy sickness recovery. And I have problems with an infection mucking about with the left ventricle of my heart which has been on going for quite a few months and is currently being 'watched in the hope it clears itself up in the next 6-12 months'. I honestly don't think I could manage a Fridays ride at the moment and RL100 really is probably a pipe dream. But I might go for the ballot and see, my wife wants me to but I think she is in a bit of denial over where my health levels really are, while I'm whining here I tend to try and put a brave face on it as much as possible.



Sorry to hear that, sounds like you really have to monitor what your body is doing closely. Like you said wont hurt to register for it, and see how your body develops over the next few months.

If things do fall into place for yourself, you will have time to get up to the mileage from February onwards. Obviously your main concern will always be your health so.


----------



## sleaver (5 Aug 2015)

I'll be entering the ballot but it will probably be that of bust for me unless I manage to win a place in some of the competitions organisations do.

I started a part time Masters degree the same time as I started getting divorced and so I've never really had to time to do things. Next month, after 3 and a half years of hard work, it will be finished (and hopefully passed) and so who knows what I will have decided to do sportive wise as there are a lot more than RideLondon.

RideLondon this year was blooming good fun though.


----------



## petersull (5 Aug 2015)

Hopefully me and my better half will enter the ballot.


----------



## rb58 (6 Aug 2015)

I plan to enter just for the pleasure of closed roads and a great atmosphere. Hopefully there'll be more cake on offer in 2016


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Aug 2015)

I'll enter the ballot, more in hope than expectation though.


----------



## Booyaa (6 Aug 2015)

Been knocked back the last three years. Not sure whether to bother or not or just see how many KB's I can get in a row.


----------



## sleaver (6 Aug 2015)

Good to see that Premier Inn have obviously already looked up the dates for next year.

The weekend before at Westfield, Stratford.

Fri 22 Jul 16 £98.00
Sat 23 Jul 16 £117.00
Sun 24 Jul 16 £84.00

The weekend of at the same hotel.

Fri 29 Jul 16 £149.00
Sat 30 Jul 16 £200.00
Sun 31 Jul 16 £129.00

£200 

I just booked the same one as I stayed in this year on a rate that means I don't have to pay until I arrive and that I can cancel up until the day of arrival. It is currently less than what I paid this year and half of Stratford which makes the 20 min warmup ride to the start worth it.

Some may say that I'm thinking ahead a bit to far, but no doubt they will soon put the price up and if I don't do it next year, I'll just cancel the room.


----------



## azir (6 Aug 2015)

I'm in 2 minds about entering the ballot again - I was meant to ride this year's but became ill on Saturday night (proper ill, all temperatures and shivering and huddling and miserable-ness) so, while I was awake at the time I should have left the house for my ludicrously early start, I could barely stand, let alone ride 100 miles....However, I have realised that I am hugely intimidated by the idea of riding with all those cyclists - even on my commute I often hang back so I lose whatever 'pack' of cyclists might have formed at lights etc. Maybe I'll enter and then face the decision to do it or not if I actually get a place in the ballot...


----------



## w00hoo_kent (6 Aug 2015)

azir said:


> I'm in 2 minds about entering the ballot again - I was meant to ride this year's but became ill on Saturday night (proper ill, all temperatures and shivering and huddling and miserable-ness) so, while I was awake at the time I should have left the house for my ludicrously early start, I could barely stand, let alone ride 100 miles....However, I have realised that I am hugely intimidated by the idea of riding with all those cyclists - even on my commute I often hang back so I lose whatever 'pack' of cyclists might have formed at lights etc. Maybe I'll enter and then face the decision to do it or not if I actually get a place in the ballot...


If it helps, the pack was my biggest worry (I seem to lose all roadcraft when another bike gets close to me on my commute) but while it was a bit of a worry in the 'what's he doing? what's she doing?' way it wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be last year. You're never actually amongst 20,000 other people and aside from some of the slopier slopes it's quite easy to make yourself some room by speeding up/dropping back.



rb58 said:


> I plan to enter just for the pleasure of closed roads and a great atmosphere. Hopefully there'll be more cake on offer in 2016


Not unless they bring Mr Kipling on board as a sponsor. (Or I guess you scout out the WI stalls in advance.)


----------



## sleaver (6 Aug 2015)

w00hoo_kent said:


> Not unless they bring Mr Kipling on board as a sponsor. (Or I guess you scout out the WI stalls in advance.)


There was a couple of women at the end of a drive along the road through Box Hill village selling slices of cake.

I actually quite fancied stopping and buying a bit just to give something back as Box Hill village gets hit quite badly with cycling events. However, once I realised they were there, stopping into time without causing a pile up would have been a slight problem


----------



## rb58 (7 Aug 2015)

sleaver said:


> Some may say that I'm thinking ahead a bit to far, but no doubt they will soon put the price up and if I don't do it next year, I'll just cancel the room.


Why don't you find somewhere south of the river and ride through the Blackwall tunnel or take the cable car? It'll be much cheaper and doesn't take long.


----------



## vickster (7 Aug 2015)

azir said:


> I'm in 2 minds about entering the ballot again - I was meant to ride this year's but became ill on Saturday night (proper ill, all temperatures and shivering and huddling and miserable-ness) so, while I was awake at the time I should have left the house for my ludicrously early start, I could barely stand, let alone ride 100 miles....However, I have realised that I am hugely intimidated by the idea of riding with all those cyclists - even on my commute I often hang back so I lose whatever 'pack' of cyclists might have formed at lights etc. Maybe I'll enter and then face the decision to do it or not if I actually get a place in the ballot...


Did you have a ballot or charity place? If it was a ballot place, you can request to be deferred to next year - you'd need to call to ask if you can do it now after the event, you might have had to do it beforehand. If you can defer, you just need to make a decision in October whether you want to do it and pay again


----------



## sleaver (7 Aug 2015)

azir said:


> However, I have realised that I am hugely intimidated by the idea of riding with all those cyclists - even on my commute I often hang back so I lose whatever 'pack' of cyclists might have formed at lights etc.


If you enter the ballot, you don't have to pay now and you don't find out until around February next year. So you could find another sportive between now and then to enter and see how you get on with that as there won't be as many cyclists. Then if you get a place, make a choice on if you take it up or not. If you don't take it up, I think it goes back into the places available for the people who get a second chance though donating their entry fee up front.

Or just spend the time between now and February seeing if you can overcome that intimidation what ever way your happy with as it may help with your commute as well


----------



## cosmicbike (7 Aug 2015)

I've got a place as I was unable to do this year through ill health. Not sure if I will be able next year either/ but have until October to decide.


----------



## Chutzpah (7 Aug 2015)

My wife is definitely applying. I'm undecided as I'm petrified of stumbling in if she doesn't, due to her being unable to do it this year due to her collarbone.


----------



## Tomtrumps (8 Aug 2015)

Definitely applying. This year was one of my favourite days of anything ever! If I don't get in through the ballot I may have to consider a charity place and stump up the minimum myself as I promised everyone who sponsored me this year that I won't be asking again!


----------



## Beebo (8 Aug 2015)

I will be riding next year, as I had to pull out this year.


----------



## Racing roadkill (9 Aug 2015)

I'll put my name in the hat. The beauty thing about it is, that there really won't be any pressure on me this year, if I get in (on the ballot) that's fine and dandy, if not, that's no biggie, 'cos I has dun it before, innit. I'll do the free ride no matter what.


----------



## Racing roadkill (9 Aug 2015)

w00hoo_kent said:


> I've been told I should enter, I'm not sure. I definitely couldn't do the distance at the moment, I'm just not in as good health as I was in 2014. I guess I could enter then defer if things have not got any better.



That's the thing, it's not till next August, plenty of time to judge if you're okay or not, if not, defer to ge following year. Better to put your name in the hat, and have the option.


----------



## sleaver (9 Aug 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> .....it's not till next August.....


July


----------



## Zcapp96 (9 Aug 2015)

sleaver said:


> Then if you get a place, make a choice on if you take it up or not. If you don't take it up, I think it goes back into the places available for the people who get a second chance though donating their entry fee up front.



Unfortunately not, the extra draw for donating takes place at the same time. I would guess they give places to more people than they expect to turn up, so withdrawals or non-take up just brings the numbers down to what they want rather than create spaces to fill.


----------



## sleaver (9 Aug 2015)

An "unfortunately not" followed by a "I guess" doesn't really work 

Anyway, I was thinking of how it works for some other events. RideLondon doesn't give you a second chance, just a jersey/jacket.

That said, if they draw the ballot in the same way as the marathon, then they do give more places than spaces because they know people won't complete the entry, defere or just not show up etc. 

Other than that, it is a complete mystery as to how it works. You read runners say they don't get a place year after year, but then others saying they have got a ballot place every year they have entered.


----------



## Zcapp96 (9 Aug 2015)

sleaver said:


> An "unfortunately not" followed by a "I guess" doesn't really work



The "unfortunately not" is for them drawing the ballets at the same time, I know this as when I was rejected in the ballot for 2014 I emailed them asking when the second ballot would be as I had donated my fee and was told they were drawn at the same time (Did it through Wellchild anyway) The "I guess" part is to vagaries of the ballot process! 



sleaver said:


> Other than that, it is a complete mystery as to how it works. You read runners say they don't get a place year after year, but then others saying they have got a ballot place every year they have entered.



Lots of comments on the facebook reminder saying how unfair it is if someone gets in three years in a row but looking at it just in terms of probability it really isn't that unlikely! If there are 25000 places for 100000 applicants then that is only a 1 in 4 chance, so to get in three years running then that is still only 1 in 64. You would expect about 400 people to have done it 3 years in a row (assuming that all 25000 enter every year!). Two out of three years is even more likely at around 1 in 7 so you could have 3600 people who have done it for 2 years. To not get in at all is just over 1 in 2 so just under half of those that apply will not get in at all for the three years that it has run. This, of course, is assuming that it a completely random ballot! The number of entrants etc was lower in the first couple of years so the actual odds are even more favourable for three years in a row. Even those that don't get in for all four years (assuming they don't get in for next year) are not extremely unlucky as the odds are still only around 1 in 3!


----------



## Racing roadkill (9 Aug 2015)

sleaver said:


> July


Good point well made


----------



## sleaver (9 Aug 2015)

Zcapp96 said:


> If there are 25000 places for 100000 applicants then that is only......


Sorry to pee on your statistics, but there are less ballot places than actual places due to deferred entries from last/this year, charities etc.  

As you mention though, it is not completely random. They want a steady stream of people through the finish line and they also quote health and safety. 

So, using the marathon as an example (should be the same theory for cycling, just more time), 4 to 5 hours is what most amateur runners aim for and say you have 10,000 ballot places with 100,000 applicants (I think it is actually more) with the following entries per estimated times:

2h30 - 3h: 10000
3h01 - 4h: 15000
4h01 - 5h: 50000
5h01 - 6h: 25000

So for them to get a steady stream, faster runners will have more chance because if it was completely random and they just happen to get 10,000 4h runners, that wouldn't make good TV. 

Then you have to factor in gender as well because you could imagine the outcry if it was just men. Oh, don't forget age either because they can't have just young people. They probably even factor in your job as well. 

So while it is random, it's a special random 

All I know is that every ballot I have entered be it running or cycling, I have failed at everyone but that trend has to change sometime right........................


----------



## Zcapp96 (10 Aug 2015)

Was just a quick estimate without knowing the weighting of the final ballot places according to times etc. I wonder, as well, if the fact you have done it before actually _increases_ your chance in future ballots as they then have proof that you will actually turn up and do it, especially those that still did it last year in the extreme conditions.


----------



## Elybazza61 (10 Aug 2015)

Well I've entered so see if I get in next year;and I've not donated as it obviously makes feck all differece.


----------



## sleaver (10 Aug 2015)

User said:


> But is that what they want? In a really wet, potentially dangerous conditions, year if I were the organiser, I would be only too happy if one third didn't show up.


They are a non-profit organisation so they will want as much money they can get and good exposure helps that. What would it look like if you had an Olympic legacy event where they have a small field because of a bit of rain.

Not that it matters, but I think I actually saw less accidents last year than this year and it wasn't down to the descents as I didn't see any accidents at Leith or Box Hills.

This discussion could carry on for ages though because no one has a clue how the ballot works


----------



## sleaver (10 Aug 2015)

Just thought, not that it really matters, but I don't think they have a sponsor for next year yet. The word 'Prudential' was rather absent from their site when I entered the ballot.


----------



## Zcapp96 (10 Aug 2015)

I've entered but as I did it in 2014 and this year (Charity then ballot) I was really unsure as to what to put for the best time as 2014 was only 86 miles!


----------



## DaveReading (10 Aug 2015)

sleaver said:


> Just thought, not that it really matters, but I don't think they have a sponsor for next year yet. The word 'Prudential' was rather absent from their site when I entered the ballot.



I seem to recall that sponsorship of the London Marathon ran for renewable blocks of three or four years, so maybe it's the same for RideLondon. Which is not to say that Prudential won't sign up for another stint - I expect there are lots of negotiations currently in progress.


----------



## zizou (10 Aug 2015)

The way to maximise your chances is to enter via the British Cycling club entry - you will need 3 club mates for this, but if you have that then i think you would be unlucky not to get accepted.

Would be cheaper setting up a club just for this purpose, paying the membership fees for 3 mates and also their entry fees than going down the charity entry route. Not that i would like to do charity out of money - you could then donate the savings to a charity of your choice without them having to purchase a charity place (which i believe is considerably more than what the normal entry fee is)


----------



## sleaver (10 Aug 2015)

DaveReading said:


> I expect there are lots of negotiations currently in progress.


Yep, for who pays the most amongst some other things


----------



## benb (10 Aug 2015)

Got in on the ballot in 2013
Didn't get in on the ballot, so did a charity place in 2014
Didn't get in on the ballot, and didn't ride it this year

Fingers crossed for 2016.

I'm also hoping to do the Brompton World Championship race again in 2016, as that was such fun this year.


----------



## Racing roadkill (10 Aug 2015)

Elybazza61 said:


> Well I've entered so see if I get in next year;and I've not donated as it obviously makes feck all differece.


It does make a difference, you get a jersey. I'm in the hat, now we wait.


----------



## Norry1 (10 Aug 2015)

zizou said:


> The way to maximise your chances is to enter via the British Cycling club entry - you will need 3 club mates for this, but if you have that then i think you would be unlucky not to get accepted.
> 
> Would be cheaper setting up a club just for this purpose, paying the membership fees for 3 mates and also their entry fees than going down the charity entry route. Not that i would like to do charity out of money - you could then donate the savings to a charity of your choice without them having to purchase a charity place (which i believe is considerably more than what the normal entry fee is)



Can you explain how that increases your chances?


----------



## zizou (10 Aug 2015)

Norry1 said:


> Can you explain how that increases your chances?



The last couple of years there has been an additional ballot (held around April) for club entry of about 400 places.


----------



## Racing roadkill (10 Aug 2015)

The ballot is really very random, there is no 'secret' to it.


----------



## srw (10 Aug 2015)

Elybazza61 said:


> Well I've entered so see if I get in next year;and I've not donated as it obviously makes feck all differece.


Feck all, of course. (a) You get a jersey if you're unsuccessful. (b) Some of your donation goes to charity, which will make a difference to someone. (c) You will, of course, have read this....



> Remember if you do donate your entry fee and you are not successful in the ballot, you get a second chance of entry with 1000 places allocated to just those who donate their entry fee and are unsuccessful. Plus you also get a chance to win a trip for two to the Etape du Tour 2016.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (10 Aug 2015)

Elybazza61 said:


> Well I've entered so see if I get in next year;and I've not donated as it obviously makes feck all differece.


2014 I got in on the second chance ballot because I'd offered to donate my entry fee (the lightweight waterproof they were offering seemed like a thing to have but of course you don't get it if you get the place). 2015 I got the Roubaix Jersey instead, which was OK, but the cut is a bit baggy on me and I probably wouldn't have bought it in a shop. Then again I figured donating one entry fee across two years wasn't a lot to spend.

I'm about to throw an entry in, but I'll probably not offer to donate the fee just because I like to actually want what is offered as a commiseration prize and I'm not sure I do this year.

Nobody makes you do it.


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Aug 2015)

My brother volunteered this year and has a guaranteed place for next year, which he intends to take up.

I volunteered for LEL last time and recently received my guaranteed place offer.

Happily for the proper distance cyclists who want to do LEL, I won't be taking my place.


----------



## sleaver (10 Aug 2015)

srw said:


> Feck all, of course. (a) You get a jersey if you're unsuccessful. (b) Some of your donation goes to charity, which will make a difference to someone. (c) You will, of course, have read this....


Are you sure @Elybazza61 didn't mean that donating the entry fee doesn't make a difference to your chances in the initial ballot?


----------



## srw (10 Aug 2015)

sleaver said:


> Are you sure @Elybazza61 didn't mean that donating the entry fee doesn't make a difference to your chances in the initial ballot?


Pretty sure, yes. But I really can't be bothered to argue with someone who obviously enjoys it so much.


----------



## sleaver (10 Aug 2015)

srw said:


> But I really can't be bothered to argue with someone who obviously enjoys it so much.


But your bothered enough to speak for him and reply in the first place when you may be wrong


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Aug 2015)

Hooray. First pointless spat of the 2016 thread.


----------



## zizou (10 Aug 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> The ballot is really very random, there is no 'secret' to it.



It's not random - certain categories are weighted to increase the chance of entry. For example women have a greater chance of entry than men. Which IMO is a good policy although it is being abused by some losers taking advantage and gaming the system (I cant find the link now but there was name and shame blog post last year that looked at the top 20 times from women and matched their numbers to their photos - alot of these women were guys!). It looks to be the same this year.


----------



## StuAff (10 Aug 2015)

In the ballot....


----------



## w00hoo_kent (10 Aug 2015)

Likewise, as suspected I didn't offer to donate this year, if I 'won' that Jersey (and I think they've made a mistake by finally showing what you might get, don't remember them doing that in previous years) by not getting in I think I'd be doubly depressed.


----------



## jefmcg (10 Aug 2015)

zizou said:


> alot of these women were guys


Wow.

I present you Deborah, Mary and Ruth.

These are the just the first three women's names I found who's time was under 6 hours.

Explains why I didn't get in: thought as an older woman, I'd be a shoo-in.


(in honour of Deborah, skip to 34 second mark)


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKfbSHW9uGA


----------



## Zcapp96 (10 Aug 2015)

zizou said:


> It's not random - certain categories are weighted to increase the chance of entry. For example women have a greater chance of entry than men. Which IMO is a good policy although it is being abused by some losers taking advantage and gaming the system (I cant find the link now but there was name and shame blog post last year that looked at the top 20 times from women and matched their numbers to their photos - alot of these women were guys!). It looks to be the same this year.



It would be so easy to just put a M or F at the end of the numbers or somewhere on the stickers but I wouldn't want to be the marshal stopping someone to just find out they are a very butch and hairy woman!

While out for a long ride the other day I was passed by a moped riding in suspiciously cycle like way (about 25mph constant, then slowed as it when up a hill ahead of me) and I started wondering if he was trying to cheat a strava segment or something like that. That got me on a train of thought and considering the lengths some people do to get in to RL and how determined they are to be one of the fastest would any of them go to the extreme of doping? Might sound silly but to some it is all about being top (This is not a call for drug testing, saying that anyone has doped or anything like that but just wondering if it would happen for a high profile sportive that always highlights the first over the line?)


----------



## vickster (10 Aug 2015)

22% of entrants were female (or claimed to be), you've got rather more chance as a bloke claiming to be a bloke on that basis with 78% of places going to males (even if more males enter the ballot)


----------



## sleaver (10 Aug 2015)

Zcapp96 said:


> It would be so easy to just put a M or F at the end of the numbers or somewhere on the stickers


Someone started talking to me in my start pen and she said she was starting earlier than she should have been as she was a slower rider. While she was in the correct colour pen, she had folded over the letter part so that the marshals wouldn't have been able to tell.

In regards to the Strava thing, there is a thread on her somewhere saying that men say they are women to be at the top of the leaderboards. It must be very manly to be able to say you have QOM's on a lot of segments


----------



## sleaver (10 Aug 2015)

vickster said:


> 22% of entrants were female (or claimed to be), you've got rather more chance as a bloke claiming to be a bloke on that basis with 78% of places going to males (even if more males enter the ballot)


Is that 22% of the entire field or 22% of the ballot places?

If the entire field, it is impossible to say what have more chance. Maybe it was 50/50 for the ballot but more males got charity places and so took the split to 78/28. 

Everything, expect for photos, is just speculation because RideLondon do not say exactly how the ballot is drawn.


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Aug 2015)

I've entered the ballot. If I get a place, good. If not, no problem. I did not pretend to be a woman.


----------



## Racing roadkill (10 Aug 2015)

zizou said:


> It's not random - certain categories are weighted to increase the chance of entry. For example women have a greater chance of entry than men. Which IMO is a good policy although it is being abused by some losers taking advantage and gaming the system (I cant find the link now but there was name and shame blog post last year that looked at the top 20 times from women and matched their numbers to their photos - alot of these women were guys!). It looks to be the same this year.



A buddy of mine had an issue with the site freezing on him, when he tried to register at first, last year. He assumed that his registration had failed, so he went again. On the first attempt (he assumed had failed) he used the full version of his first name (as is on his passport). The second time, (which seemed to work) he used a shortened version of his first name, all other things were identical. He got 2 magazines through the post, one success (girl with arms in the air on the front), one unsuccessful (bloke being rained on and looking fed up, on the cover). That's pretty random, the same person both got in, and didn't.


----------



## jefmcg (10 Aug 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> I've entered the ballot. If I get a place, good. If not, no problem. I did not pretend to be a woman.


My guess is that's not exactly what's happening. You have to enter under a real name that exists of a person who has photo id, and is willing to schlep down to excel. So my guess is the guys (and perhaps women, too) enter under their own name and ask their spouse to enter as well. So they get two entries and double their chances. If the rider gets in, job done. If not, then use the spouses place if (s)he got one.


----------



## sleaver (10 Aug 2015)

Or even simpler, they just brought a place (even though it isn't allowed) off someone. That someone doesn't even have to go to ExCel. Just give a copy of photo ID and a signed letter and bobs your uncle.

Seeing as I have never had the pleasure of getting a ballot place in anything, what happens if you do get one. Do you just pay the entry fee or can you change anything on your entry such as gender, age, name etc.?


----------



## vickster (10 Aug 2015)

sleaver said:


> Or even simpler, they just brought a place (even though it isn't allowed) off someone. That someone doesn't even have to go to ExCel. Just give a copy of photo ID and a signed letter and bobs your uncle.
> 
> Seeing as I have never had the pleasure of getting a ballot place in anything, what happens if you do get one. Do you just pay the entry fee or can you change anything on your entry such as gender, age, name etc.?


You just pay, no you can't change anything as far as I know


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Aug 2015)

You can change your address if you have to by emailing them.


----------



## Racing roadkill (10 Aug 2015)

sleaver said:


> Or even simpler, they just brought a place (even though it isn't allowed) off someone. That someone doesn't even have to go to ExCel. Just give a copy of photo ID and a signed letter and bobs your uncle.
> 
> Seeing as I have never had the pleasure of getting a ballot place in anything, what happens if you do get one. Do you just pay the entry fee or can you change anything on your entry such as gender, age, name etc.?


You pay, they send various stuff to you throughout the year, if you need to change anything (other than contact details) you have to phone them to discuss it. Change of contact details can be done via email.


----------



## sleaver (10 Aug 2015)

CarlP said:


> You can change your address if you have to by emailing them.


So there is nothing to stop someone registering at multiple friends houses and if a "congratulations" magazine shows up at one of said houses, emailing to get their address changed?


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Aug 2015)

sleaver said:


> So there is nothing to stop someone registering at multiple friends houses and if a "congratulations" magazine shows up at one of said houses, emailing to get their address changed?



Why bother changing the address?


----------



## Racing roadkill (10 Aug 2015)

sleaver said:


> So there is nothing to stop someone registering at multiple friends houses and if a "congratulations" magazine shows up at one of said houses, emailing to get their address changed?


That could work, but if they did notice, you could get binned.


----------



## sleaver (10 Aug 2015)

By the way, I'm not actually thinking of doing it and I would hope no one here would try any of the ways they have suggested either


----------



## Elybazza61 (10 Aug 2015)

sleaver said:


> Are you sure @Elybazza61 didn't mean that donating the entry fee doesn't make a difference to your chances in the initial ballot?



Yep that's what I meant Obviously didn't make myself clear.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (10 Aug 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Wow.
> I present you Deborah, Mary and Ruth.
> These are the just the first three women's names I found who's time was under 6 hours.



To be fair to Deborah and Mary, they could be the stokers, unless I've got it wrong that they are both tandems. Ruth, not so much.



Zcapp96 said:


> (This is not a call for drug testing, saying that anyone has doped or anything like that but just wondering if it would happen for a high profile sportive that always highlights the first over the line?)


Gran Fondo New York 2012 do? http://velonews.competitor.com/2012...relevance-a-cat-3-turns-to-epo-and-hgh_232611


----------



## jefmcg (10 Aug 2015)

w00hoo_kent said:


> To be fair to Deborah and Mary, they could be the stokers, unless I've got it wrong that they are both tandems. Ruth, not so much.


Oh, you are right. Apologies to Mary and Deborah. 

(in my defence, I got them from the _Individual_ list, not the _tandem_ one. but no excuse for not noticing the second rider)


----------



## sleaver (10 Aug 2015)

w00hoo_kent said:


> Gran Fondo New York 2012 do?


I was thinking of doing that next year.

I'm clean though apart from hayfever tablets and the odd Ibuprofen unless I suddenly get asthma again.


----------



## oldgreyandslow (10 Aug 2015)

Well after completing it in 2013, not getting in in 2014 and 2015 and donating the entry fee to get the wonderful consolation prize I have entered the ballot again, however this time I am not donating the entry fee. If I don't get in I'll donate to a charity of my choice instead, probably Mind.


----------



## Booyaa (10 Aug 2015)

I've entered again. 4th time lucky hopefully.... I have entered as a male.


----------



## vickster (10 Aug 2015)

Booyaa said:


> .... I have entered as a male.


Fancied a change this year?


----------



## Booyaa (10 Aug 2015)

vickster said:


> Fancied a change this year?


haha. I did consider going for a female application but it would just be far too obvious to even hide behind the Easter European shot putter excuse.


----------



## coffeejo (10 Aug 2015)

Not bad, not bad. 7 pages and we've had our first silly spat and managed to mock any woman who doesn't conform to society's ideal for the female form. (Incidentally, Ostapchuk was a cheat and should be shamed for that, not her body.)


----------



## srw (10 Aug 2015)

Sorry about provoking the spat - in my defence I wasn't well this morning.

In the meantime, @rvw, who only a week ago told me she had done the ride and _definitely_ wouldn't be entering the ballot again....

......has entered the ballot again.


----------



## jefmcg (10 Aug 2015)

Men "posing" as women is just the most obvious version of riders selling (or giving away) numbers. If they wanted to prevent that, they'd have to include photos on your ride number, and then get someone to enforce it. Huge bureaucratic over head, and I think it would just make things unpleasant for all the other riders.


----------



## srw (10 Aug 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Men "posing" as women is just the most obvious version of riders selling (or giving away) numbers. If they wanted to prevent that, they'd have to include photos on your ride number, and then get someone to enforce it. Huge bureaucratic over head, and I think it would just make things unpleasant for all the other riders.


There is scope for better checking at the entry to the start gates - instead of having one volunteer per start gate you could have two or three - but I suspect they think (probably correctly) that it's not worth it, and that most people are essentially honest.

Unlike last year, this year I don't think I saw anyone on the course without a number - despite it being very easy to get on at a lot of points.


----------



## Norry1 (10 Aug 2015)

I've entered now. I haven't donated my entry fee. 

May consider a charity place if I don't get through.


----------



## sleaver (10 Aug 2015)

srw said:


> instead of having one volunteer per start gate you could have *two* or three


Mine did have two people.


----------



## rvw (10 Aug 2015)

srw said:


> Unlike last year, this year I don't think I saw anyone on the course without a number - despite it being very easy to get on at a lot of points.


As a stoker, I obviously had much more time to gaze around: I reckon I saw at least half a dozen where I could not see anything in the way of a number - not including the ones who were obviously just pootling along in their own area. Not that I'm sure I'm very bothered...


----------



## vickster (10 Aug 2015)

srw said:


> There is scope for better checking at the entry to the start gates - instead of having one volunteer per start gate you could have two or three - but I suspect they think (probably correctly) that it's not worth it, and that most people are essentially honest.
> 
> Unlike last year, this year I don't think I saw anyone on the course without a number - despite it being very easy to get on at a lot of points.


I certainly did see interlopers


----------



## User33236 (10 Aug 2015)

Me and Mrs SG have entered the ballot again this year. Having missed out on Leith Hill two years in a row for very different reasons we had no option :-)


----------



## sleaver (10 Aug 2015)

vickster said:


> I certainly did see interlopers


People may just have chosen not to put the number on.



rvw said:


> Not that I'm sure I'm very bothered...


^ This.



User33236 said:


> Having missed out on Leith Hill two years in a row for very different reasons we had no option :-)


I heard a rumour that they were going to take Leith Hill out due to the numbers


----------



## User33236 (10 Aug 2015)

sleaver said:


> I heard a rumour that they were going to take Leith Hill out due to the numbers


If they do I'll plan a trip down separate from the event. After discovering Box Hill this time was a mere blip in the landscape compared to some round here I simply want to check Leith's reputation lol.


----------



## swansonj (10 Aug 2015)

sleaver said:


> People may just have chosen not to put the number on.
> 
> 
> ^ This.
> ...


I heard a rumour that Leith Hill is there the other 364 days of the year. 

Edit: almost TMN to @User33236


----------



## Zcapp96 (10 Aug 2015)

vickster said:


> I certainly did see interlopers



Me too, including some bloke on a recumbent.


----------



## vickster (10 Aug 2015)

Zcapp96 said:


> Me too, including some bloke on a recumbent.


They did allow a few recumbents this year


----------



## User33236 (10 Aug 2015)

swansonj said:


> I heard a rumour that Leith Hill is there the other 364 days of the year.
> 
> Edit: almost TMN to @User33236


Another 365 days next year


----------



## vickster (10 Aug 2015)

sleaver said:


> People may just have chosen not to put the number on.


Not on the bike either? I saw lads join the course and I spoke to someone a couple of days before (LBS mechanic) who was intending to join the course in Richmond park


----------



## swansonj (10 Aug 2015)

User33236 said:


> Another 365 days next year


B****. I take away your TMN and replace it with a pedantry award.


----------



## User33236 (10 Aug 2015)

swansonj said:


> I take away your TMN and replace it with a pedantry award.


Wow I've alway wanted one of those


----------



## Zcapp96 (10 Aug 2015)

vickster said:


> They did allow a few recumbents this year



Yes but this one had no numbers or helmet, cannot think they would have let him start like that!


----------



## sleaver (10 Aug 2015)

User33236 said:


> If they do I'll plan a trip down separate from the event.


I was joking  but I have said in the 2015 thread that if they increase the numbers again for next year, they should consider taking it out because of the congestion on it.



User33236 said:


> After discovering Box Hill this time was a mere blip in the landscape compared to some round here I simply want to check Leith's reputation lol.


In that case, skip Leith Hill and go straight for White Down  Or you could do Leith Hill, White Down AND Box Hill in one ride  Leith Hill will wake the legs up, White Down will make you realise that you haven't missed anything special as well as making your legs hate you and Box Hill because, well, why not 



swansonj said:


> B****. I take away your TMN and replace it with a pedantry award.


Can I have one too please because @swansonj said "....is there the other 364 days *of the year*", not "....is there the other 364 days *next year*"


----------



## swansonj (10 Aug 2015)

sleaver said:


> In that case, skip Leith Hill and go straight for White Down  Or you could do Leith Hill, White Down AND Box Hill in one ride  Leith Hill will wake the legs up, White Down will make you realise that you haven't missed anything special as well as making your legs hate you and Box Hill because, well, why not


Your ambition is sadly lacking, my friend. May I refer you to the CTC's Hilly Fifty, originally devised I believe by @dellzeqq of this parish, which intersperses all of those with other hills you never even knew existed in the Surrey Hills.


----------



## swansonj (10 Aug 2015)

sleaver said:


> ICan I have one too please because @swansonj said "....is there the other 364 days *of the year*", not "....is there the other 364 days *next year*"


"I like to use language precisely.
You are a pedant.
He is a complete PITA."


----------



## sleaver (10 Aug 2015)

swansonj said:


> Your ambition is sadly lacking, my friend. May I refer you to the CTC's Hilly Fifty, originally devised I believe by @dellzeqq of this parish, which intersperses all of those with other hills you never even knew existed in the Surrey Hills.


This one?

http://www.raasaywarden.webspace.virginmedia.com/hilly50g.htm


----------



## sleaver (10 Aug 2015)

swansonj said:


> "*I like to use language precisely.*
> .....
> He is a complete *PITA*."


text speak isn't using the language precisely


----------



## swansonj (10 Aug 2015)

sleaver said:


> This one?
> 
> http://www.raasaywarden.webspace.virginmedia.com/hilly50g.htm


That's the one. I'm convinced the climb when you turn left off the A25 at Wotton is steeper than Whitedown, as is possibly the dip on Hoe Lane coming into Sutton Abinger which appears completely perversely and counter to all rules of geography out of nowhere, and the climb out of Ewhurst is certainly longer than any of the others.


----------



## User33236 (10 Aug 2015)

sleaver said:


> I was joking  but I have said in the 2015 thread that if they increase the numbers again for next year, they should consider taking it out because of the congestion on it.


I reckoned tou were jesting but I wasn't. As my younger sister lives near Guildford I am half thinking on binning Ride London and taking my bike next time I pop down to see the family.


----------



## jefmcg (10 Aug 2015)

User33236 said:


> I reckoned tou were jesting but I wasn't. As my younger sister lives near Guildford I am half thinking on binning Ride London and taking my bike next time I pop down to see the family.


Just do it. I rode around the "west loop" a couple of times in January, and it was quite a nice ride. Just pick it up heading into Newlands corner, then round through Kingston and back to Guildford. There's lots of food in Kingston Market Square, so you can fill up there. 

And I've never seen Box Hill nearly as busy as this when the roads are open.


----------



## Nomadski (11 Aug 2015)

User33236 said:


> I reckoned tou were jesting but I wasn't. As my younger sister lives near Guildford I am half thinking on binning Ride London and taking my bike next time I pop down to see the family.



I made this route some time ago, but haven't got round to doing it yet...keep making excuses!

http://ridewithgps.com/routes/7343210

I'm sure it won't be a challenge for some, but its a pretty scenic route so there's something for everyone!


----------



## benb (11 Aug 2015)

sleaver said:


> In that case, skip Leith Hill and go straight for White Down  Or you could do Leith Hill, White Down AND Box Hill in one ride  Leith Hill will wake the legs up, White Down will make you realise that you haven't missed anything special as well as making your legs hate you and Box Hill because, well, why not



Bung Ranmore Common in there as well.


----------



## sleaver (11 Aug 2015)

benb said:


> Bung Ranmore Common in there as well.


Oh I did on the way from the bottom of White Down to Box Hill.

Oh wait, your talking about going up rather than down


----------



## Chutzpah (11 Aug 2015)

Guessing if I enter the ballot and get in, but my wife doesn't, I can just skip paying and my place will go to some other deserving soul? How long have to log in and complete payment? (As she might be able to get a ride elsewhere if she doesn't get in)


----------



## w00hoo_kent (11 Aug 2015)

Chutzpah said:


> Guessing if I enter the ballot and get in, but my wife doesn't, I can just skip paying and my place will go to some other deserving soul? How long have to log in and complete payment? (As she might be able to get a ride elsewhere if she doesn't get in)


I think they ask for it relatively quickly, but I don't know how long you can drag it out for, I was very much 'do it when they asked in case I forget' last year.


----------



## vickster (11 Aug 2015)

Chutzpah said:


> Guessing if I enter the ballot and get in, but my wife doesn't, I can just skip paying and my place will go to some other deserving soul? How long have to log in and complete payment? (As she might be able to get a ride elsewhere if she doesn't get in)


I think maybe you have a week from memory


----------



## Chutzpah (11 Aug 2015)

I think I'll enter and "risk it" then. Worst comes to the worst I don't pay either way and someone gets a second chance at the spot. Having "been there and done it" it wouldn't crush me if I dithered and lost out.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (11 Aug 2015)

The other option (not 'fair' of course) would be if your wife is intending to try for 2017 if she doesn't get 2016 and you get in is to defer a year on 'medical grounds' to have a second shot at both of you getting in. Otherwise you stand a chance of one of you dropping the place because you didn't get in for 2016, then in 2017 having the same thing the other way round.


----------



## vickster (11 Aug 2015)

You would have to pay twice though if that's a consideration. Doesn't cost anything to enter the ballot so you may as well


----------



## Adrian_K (12 Aug 2015)

w00hoo_kent said:


> To be fair to Deborah and Mary, they could be the stokers, unless I've got it wrong that they are both tandems. Ruth, not so much.



I hope to look this good when I'm 70+ 
http://www.marathon-photos.com/scri...ideLondon-Surrey 100&bib=25545&photo=RLCE7604
These could be fat fingers when entering their details and there has been no underhandedness. Unfortunately cyclists have a reputation for 'eating steak tainted with EPO' and this sort of behaviour doesn't go anywhere to improve it.

Not ever having been successful in the ballot, I get a bit stressed about no-shows and people bending the rules. Anywhay I have entered as a 45+year old man with an average estimated finishing time and will not be donating my fee to charity and keeping my fingers crossed.
/rant over.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (12 Aug 2015)

Adrian_K said:


> I hope to look this good when I'm 70+
> http://www.marathon-photos.com/scripts/photo.py?template=MPX2&event=Sports/CPUK/2015/Prudential RideLondon-Surrey 100&bib=25545&photo=RLCE7604
> These could be fat fingers when entering their details and there has been no underhandedness. Unfortunately cyclists have a reputation for 'eating steak tainted with EPO' and this sort of behaviour doesn't go anywhere to improve it.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately the world contains people who are willing to take advantage if one is presented and the people who aren't willing are often also too nice to be overly bothered by it beyond whinging to friends about it. Then again, if we were all sticklers for every rule we might just as well be German. :-)


----------



## sleaver (12 Aug 2015)

Adrian_K said:


> Not ever having been successful in the ballot, I get a bit stressed about no-shows and people bending the rules.


That is exactly how I feel. Well, annoyed rather than stressed 

There are people out there who want to do whatever event it is, but people bend the rules to increase their chances, have little or no intention of doing it or defer due to pathetic reasons. Through not being fully committed to it, those people have stopped others who want to do it getting in through the ballot. Yes, I know there are other ways but it comes a point where you can't keep asking people for sponsorship.

Take last year and deferrals as an example. People openly admitted to seeing the weather forecast and deferring because it was going to rain  which in turn then reduced the number of ballot places this year so stopping people getting in. Road cycling is an outdoor pursuit and so you have to deal with rain just like thousands did.

I had a place in the Berlin Marathon on 2012 but after running the Brighton Marathon, I damaged my ITB on a training run to the point where I would be in pain after just 2km and after 6km, the pain made me feel physically sick. Saw a physio who in a nice way basically said no chance to Berlin and so I deferred on medical grounds. 2013 came and I running still caused me pain so I emailed them to withdraw but to my surprise, my place rolled over again. It was at that point that I didn't take it up because while I had medical reasons, I was stopping others.

In regards to "estimated times", I put an optimistic at the time but realistic estimate knowing that I have a year to get there. I wouldn't say that I can do it in 4h to increase my chances because I just know there is no chance.

They say that if you can't beat them, join them. The problem is, you are then lowering yourself to their standards


----------



## Chutzpah (12 Aug 2015)

I've just entered on the off chance that my wife and I get in. If she doesn't, my place will go back for someone else :-)

It was a shame that her place couldn't be used this year, she broke her collarbone past the point that charities could make changes, and if you have a charity place you can't defer your spot (unless the charity sacrifices one of their spaces the following year I guess). So that was one entry that someone else could have taken advantage of a few weeks ago :-(


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Aug 2015)

Chill out. What other people do or don't do, or what details you put in your entry will only make a very small, if that, difference to your chances. 

Concentrate on what you can control. Ride your bike, and if you don't get a place then there are lots of other events, and lots of open roads, to choose from.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (12 Aug 2015)

It's all just a guess, but I really think that the people guessing they oversell places are right here. By deferring or dropping out you aren't freeing a place for someone else (or wouldn't be if the mechanism for that existed) you are bringing the numbers in line with their predicted final tally. Of course things like terrible weather for the 86 miler are probably a little outside their curve.


----------



## sleaver (12 Aug 2015)

w00hoo_kent said:


> Of course things like terrible weather for the 86 miler are probably a little outside their curve.


However, pretty much everyone that I have spoken to who didn't chicken out and others have said that the weather made the event last year. Everyone was dealing with the same as everyone else, it kind of brought people together and it made it more of a challenge. Would I do it again in those conditions, hell yes.



Dogtrousers said:


> ....and if you don't get a place then there are lots of other events.....


Exactly. I've done the full RideLondon in the sun (although I was cold riding through London at 7am ) and the cut down version in biblical conditions so what has it left to give me other than it is close to where I live! Velothon Wales was a nice difference this year yet challenging because of the lack of time I had so I am considering doing another sportive in Wales next year. So if I don't get in through the ballot, who cares.

OK, there are other sportives in Surrey as well, but why pay money when I can ride the same roads the other 364 (or 365 next year) days of the year and that are less challenging than other places.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (12 Aug 2015)

sleaver said:


> OK, there are other sportives in Surrey as well, but why pay money when I can ride the same roads the other 364 (or 365 next year) days of the year and that are less challenging than other places.


Absolutely, without the closed roads there's a lot less point, which is a major reason for me deciding not to bother at the 11th hour when thinking about signing up for other Sportives, I'm a miser at heart and would prefer to ride the route a week later for free (and with the tardy nature of Kentish Sportives when it comes to removing signage quite happily could...) if the road is going to be open anyway.


----------



## benb (12 Aug 2015)

Chutzpah said:


> If she doesn't, my place will go back for someone else



No, it doesn't work like that. There is no additional draw to allocate untaken slots.


----------



## sleaver (12 Aug 2015)

benb said:


> No, it doesn't work like that. There is no additional draw to allocate untaken slots.


The is an additional draw though.

Taken from their site:



> Remember if you do donate your entry fee and you are not successful in the ballot,* you get a second chance* of entry with 1000 places allocated to just those who donate their entry fee *and are unsuccessful*. Plus you also get a chance to win a trip for two to the Etape du Tour 2016.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (12 Aug 2015)

Yes, but that's done at the same time. When I got in in 2014 I got my pack the same time as everyone else, but it included a letter saying 'you got in because you donated your entry fee and were successful on the second draw'.


----------



## sleaver (12 Aug 2015)

Call me pedantic, but one after the other otherwise how do they know was unsuccessful in the initial one


----------



## sleaver (12 Aug 2015)

User said:


> They just do.


Is that the elf's answer


----------



## benb (12 Aug 2015)

sleaver said:


> The is an additional draw though.
> 
> Taken from their site:



But the 1,00 spaces are not taken from existing allocated spaces that have not been taken up; they are pre-reserved specifically for this purpose.


----------



## sleaver (12 Aug 2015)

benb said:


> But the 1,00 spaces are not taken from existing allocated spaces that have not been taken up; they are pre-reserved specifically for this purpose.


Where do the other 900 places come from then


----------



## benb (12 Aug 2015)

sleaver said:


> Where do the other 900 places come from then



Top quality nitpicking there; kudos.


----------



## sleaver (12 Aug 2015)

benb said:


> Top quality nitpicking there; kudos.


Hence the smiley face


----------



## w00hoo_kent (12 Aug 2015)

It's going to be a long 11 months isn't it... :-)


----------



## sleaver (12 Aug 2015)

w00hoo_kent said:


> It's going to be a long 11 months isn't it... :-)


Yeah, sorry, that was my fault. I'll put lots more smilies next time so that people can't miss that I'm joking 

I'll leave this hear for some to consider


----------



## Ollie W (12 Aug 2015)

Put my name down. Not holding out much hope but we'll see...


----------



## sleaver (12 Aug 2015)

User said:


> It will go in three or four waves. Now, ballot draw time, build up and aftermath. The last two blur.


Could always get it all over and done with now because it will be the same as the previous three years:

I didn't get in.
Why do they always get in.
It isn't a race.
Start times are unfair.
They weren't wearing a number.
They were riding to fast.
State of the roads.
Etc.
Then, we can just talk about the positives and all get along


----------



## Chutzpah (12 Aug 2015)

Fair enough. Worst comes to the worst I get in, don't take up the place and I help them get their numbers back down to expected levels.....


----------



## srw (13 Aug 2015)

Chutzpah said:


> I've just entered on the off chance that my wife and I get in. If she doesn't, my place will go back for someone else :-)


....or you could get on a tandem together.


----------



## azir (13 Aug 2015)

vickster said:


> Did you have a ballot or charity place? If it was a ballot place, you can request to be deferred to next year - you'd need to call to ask if you can do it now after the event, you might have had to do it beforehand. If you can defer, you just need to make a decision in October whether you want to do it and pay again


 I had a ballot place but I missed the cut off to defer on medical grounds (to be fair, I didn't actually know I was ill until about 7pm the night before - I'd felt rubbish all day but dragged myself up to Excel to register, picked up my bike from the LBS for last minute attention etc. etc. and just wrote it off as a tiny hangover. Became very obvious later that was wishful thinking!)


----------



## vickster (13 Aug 2015)

Why not call them and explain, they'll know you never started. Did you see a doctor?


----------



## azir (13 Aug 2015)

vickster said:


> Why not call them and explain, they'll know you never started. Did you see a doctor?


 Yeah I suppose it's worth a go! I didn't see a doctor but I did take time off work so I suppose that helps evidence things a bit.


----------



## Milkfloat (13 Aug 2015)

I had better get a place, I just bought some Wiggle bibs that have the Ride London logo emblazoned on them because they are 50% off. As much as I feel wearing event clothing is bad, it was too good a bargain to miss.


----------



## sleaver (13 Aug 2015)

User said:


> Only if you are not a recognized skiver.


Charming......


----------



## SWSteve (15 Aug 2015)

Ballot entered. I wonder if I will get a spot....


----------



## Dec66 (7 Sep 2015)

Well, I'm in the ballot... I'll be doing it for charity if I don't get it.

5:25 this year, after stopping at the hub at Newlands Corner for a widdle, then spending too long texting people... I'll try for a sub-5 next time, if I get in.


----------



## jefmcg (17 Sep 2015)

I was just dicking about with the ballot entry form (no @vickster, I'm not riding, but I may enter ballot just to see). What do you think is meant by this question?



> _Have you completed either of these events?_
> 
> _London to Brighton_
> _London to Paris_


I've ridden both solo, but never entered an event. Is that yes or no?

And (curiosity) why ask the question? Do you think it makes a difference to your chances of getting in?


----------



## vickster (17 Sep 2015)

Organised. Doubt it makes a difference


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Sep 2015)

I read it as being something like BHF. I've done London to Brighton (and back sometimes) alone, with friends, with a club and FNRttC but I still said no.

I have no idea why they ask. It may be part of their mystery weighting algorithm. Or perhaps they felt the form wasn't annoying and long enough so they threw in a couple of extra questions.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (17 Sep 2015)

They figure if you keep riding away from London would you really want to do an event that comes back?


----------



## sleaver (17 Sep 2015)

The clue is in the question 



> Have you completed either of these *events*?



They are both organised events so if you've done them solo, you haven't done the 'event' 

Put it this way, if you ran the Route used for the London Marathon just for a training run in the middle of the winter, would you say you've done the London Marathon?


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 Sep 2015)

I'm actually considering paying the minimum sponsorship, if I get bumped on the ballot. It was such a nice event this year, and it will help a charideee as well.


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Sep 2015)

sleaver said:


> The clue is in the question
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But there are tons of different organised L-B and L-P events, whereas - as far as I know - there's only one London Marathon. So which event is "the" event.

It was a pretty stupidly worded question.


----------



## sleaver (18 Sep 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> But there are tons of different organised L-B and L-P events, whereas - as far as I know - there's only one London Marathon. So which event is "the" event.
> 
> It was a pretty stupidly worded question.


The tons of events are still events though. They haven't specified a particular one so, if you have done one, you have done one of those events. 

Seems pretty simple to me.

Just seems someone is trying to pick a hole in a ride they are not going to do just for the sake of it.


----------



## jefmcg (21 Sep 2015)

jefmcg said:


> I've ridden both solo, but never entered an event. Is that yes or no?


This was bugging me, but I've got the answer; I was mulling over this during yesterday's ride. It seems clear they are only interested in events, not distance. Surely if they wanted to know your likelihood of finishing, someone who can set of from their home and make it to Paris with the aid of nothing more than a ferry ticket and a pocket guide to Paris is more likely to finish than someone who needs a whole infrastructure to get there.

But it's nothing about the RideLondon 100, it's about marketing. They are going to send a magazine to every person who fills in the online form; they can sell advertising for more money the more they know about us. Already they can tell advertisers that their ads will reach 80,000 100,0000 readers who are all prepared to spend ~£60 on a cycling event; being able to say 40% (or whatever) regularly pay for sportives, and 20% have done an organised ride to Paris will increase the amount they charge for ads.

And of course, that is why they keep the ballot open long after they have more than enough entries and then send the magazine to 75,000+ disappointed entrants who don't want it.


----------



## sleaver (21 Sep 2015)

Didn't we know that anyway?

Although you have missed out one important point on why they accept more ballot entries than they have places. That is they need a wide selection of people to get what ever mix of people they want. That has nothing to do with marketing

Don't forget that a lot of the adverts are charities as well whose aim it is to raise money to help whatever cause they are helping with. Although that cost gets passed back to their fund raisers, can you really begrudge charities advertising which will ultimately raise money for good causes and possibly give people the chance of life saving help or opportunities to try and lead a normal life?


----------



## vickster (21 Sep 2015)

It's still marketing, just by a charity to encourage participants to ride for their charity rather than another and how they can go about doing that 
Of course people will mostly only fundraise for a charity with which they feel empathy for or have some connection with 
(let's take CSR activities out of the equation of course where the CEO and Board may have decided upon the corporate charity)

There's nothing wrong with marketing, charities have marketing staff (although they may call that department fundraising or something else)


----------



## sleaver (21 Sep 2015)

vickster said:


> It's still marketing


I know. I was just adding some points that had been missed out 



vickster said:


> There's nothing wrong with marketing, charities have marketing staff (although they may call that department fundraising or something else)


Exactly. Which makes you wonder why someone would put that much thought into what the word 'event' means


----------



## jefmcg (21 Sep 2015)

sleaver said:


> Exactly. Which makes you wonder why someone would put that much thought into what the word 'event' means


I was on a ride, I thought about a lot of things. What RideLondon entry was one of them. I also thought about food during that ride. And sex. And probably "what the hell was he/she thinking when the chose that outfit?". And whether that kid in Texas is a smart kid, a genius or an average tinker. And "boy those shorts are worn out, doesn't he have any friends to tell him not to wear them?"

And lots of other things. Lots and lots of other things.

Anyway, this is coming from a person that feels personally obliged to respond to every post in this thread? It's ok to let a few go by, you know.


----------



## sleaver (21 Sep 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Anyway, this is coming from a person that feels personally obliged to respond to every post in this thread? It's ok to let a few go by, you know.


As I don't want to disappoint you, have another reply


----------



## bozmandb9 (2 Oct 2015)

I've entered the ballot, but today I decided to go for a charity place too. That way I'm guaranteed a place. If I'm selected in the ballot, I'll still ride for the charity, and get the support etc, but have no minimum sponsorship commitment, if I don't, I use the charity place, only difference being a commitment to a minimum fundraising figure. Seems like a win win to me, it's a cause close to my heart, and I'm confident of meeting the commitment.

Is there another thread going with top tips for training? I've not really done more than about 60 miles in one go so far, though I'm not at all phased by the distance, but I am thinking must check out the elevation profile, and train accordingly!


----------



## vickster (2 Oct 2015)

It's pretty flat for a 100 miler. There are really only 3 hills to speak of (plus a little bitey one at 90 miles). 

Do regular 50-70 mile rides around the chilterns and Cotswolds and you'll be fine. Guess it depends if you just want to finish in the 8.5 hours or have loftier ambitions on time


----------



## Racing roadkill (2 Oct 2015)

bozmandb9 said:


> I've entered the ballot, but today I decided to go for a charity place too. That way I'm guaranteed a place. If I'm selected in the ballot, I'll still ride for the charity, and get the support etc, but have no minimum sponsorship commitment, if I don't, I use the charity place, only difference being a commitment to a minimum fundraising figure. Seems like a win win to me, it's a cause close to my heart, and I'm confident of meeting the commitment.
> 
> Is there another thread going with top tips for training? I've not really done more than about 60 miles in one go so far, though I'm not at all phased by the distance, but I am thinking must check out the elevation profile, and train accordingly!


 That's a good idea, as for training, if you're at 60 miles now, you'll be fine on this ride, your on closed roads, with loads of other riders, you'll make it no problem whatsoever. Just try and get some steep hill experience in, Newlands corner, followed by Leith hill, isn't funny. In isolation, they aren't too bad, in combination, they are a different prospect. Don't worry about Box hill, it's quite an elevation, but a kind meandering route


----------



## bozmandb9 (2 Oct 2015)

Silly question, but does one stop at all? I've not done a sportive, only club rides, where it's maybe 25-30 miles, coffee cake and pee stop, and back home. I've heard reference to 'feeding station, do you stop and take a breather and comfort break?

I'm hoping to come in at around 6-7 hours. Happy maintaining 18 mph over 50 miles in a group, I will need to work on the hills and endurance.


----------



## DaveReading (2 Oct 2015)

bozmandb9 said:


> Silly question, but does one stop at all? I've not done a sportive, only club rides, where it's maybe 25-30 miles, coffee cake and pee stop, and back home. I've heard reference to 'feeding station, do you stop and take a breather and comfort break?



No, stopping on the RideLondon results in instant disqualification.

Just kidding, my son and I started just before 9am this year and had time for a picnic and a chat with the marshals at Abinger Hammer, finishing with half an hour to spare before the cutoff.


----------



## zizou (2 Oct 2015)

bozmandb9 said:


> Silly question, but does one stop at all? I've not done a sportive, only club rides, where it's maybe 25-30 miles, coffee cake and pee stop, and back home. I've heard reference to 'feeding station, do you stop and take a breather and comfort break?
> 
> I'm hoping to come in at around 6-7 hours. Happy maintaining 18 mph over 50 miles in a group, I will need to work on the hills and endurance.



It's up to you - there are several feed stations which you can stop at if you want.

Even if you intend to stop to refuel then it is a sensible idea to take enough food to get you through the distance , you dont want to have to rely on stopping and then find out the feed station doesnt have anything you like or the queues are too long.


----------



## vickster (2 Oct 2015)

DaveReading said:


> No, stopping on the RideLondon results in instant disqualification.
> 
> Just kidding, my son and I started just before 9am this year and had time for a picnic and a chat with the marshals at Abinger Hammer, finishing with half an hour to spare before the cutoff.


Sounds like us, had a rest and sarnie in the sun between dorking and box hill trying to get shot of the flipping stitch I picked up in Richmond park

Other breaks...

Drink collection and a rest with friend in byfleet with stitch

Stop and a quick chat with a pal in leatherhead trying to lose the stitch

Break in Esher with @jefmcg still with the stitch

And a comfort break and stitch related whimper on sofa at my ride buddy's place in raynes park

Before forcing myself to ride the last 10 miles...with the stitch 

Top tip...don't pick up a stitch within 20 miles!!


----------



## jefmcg (3 Oct 2015)

Oh, I got a mention.

It's not a peloton of 20,000 riders. RIde your own ride, and enjoy. If you are used to a peloton, then practice riding on your own. You will probably find groups to join, but don't rely on it.


----------



## Beebo (3 Oct 2015)

bozmandb9 said:


> Silly question, but does one stop at all? I've not done a sportive, only club rides, where it's maybe 25-30 miles, coffee cake and pee stop, and back home. I've heard reference to 'feeding station, do you stop and take a breather and comfort break?
> 
> I'm hoping to come in at around 6-7 hours. Happy maintaining 18 mph over 50 miles in a group, I will need to work on the hills and endurance.


Be prepared to queue at the main food stops, if you just need liquids then i suggest you stop at the water stations as they are quicker.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (3 Oct 2015)

I have just submitted the form but from the questions asked i'll doubt if i will get in.
Why do they want to know if you are a member of british cycling,have rode the london to brighton or entered certain sportives.
Why don't they just ask you if you have done similar distances before instead of listing certain ones.
i'm sorry but i skipped the charity bit as i already give to charities through direct debits and as i only work for a small company i find it hard to raise sponsorship.
I never got in for 2014 or this year and i'm not holding my breath for next year.
.


----------



## Freds Dad (3 Oct 2015)

I've just signed up. I'm also looking at doing L2P next year but want to do it as a group and not through a charity event.


----------



## Beebo (3 Oct 2015)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> I have just submitted the form but from the questions asked i'll doubt if i will get in.
> Why do they want to know if you are a member of british cycling,have rode the london to brighton or entered certain sportives.
> Why don't they just ask you if you have done similar distances before instead of listing certain ones.
> i'm sorry but i skipped the charity bit as i already give to charities through direct debits and as i only work for a small company i find it hard to raise sponsorship.
> ...


I have got through the ballot twice in three years, it is just a random draw, i dont think the answers you give have any bearing, i answered the same as you.


----------



## vickster (3 Oct 2015)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> I have just submitted the form but from the questions asked i'll doubt if i will get in.
> Why do they want to know if you are a member of british cycling,have rode the london to brighton or entered certain sportives.
> Why don't they just ask you if you have done similar distances before instead of listing certain ones.
> i'm sorry but i skipped the charity bit as i already give to charities through direct debits and as i only work for a small company i find it hard to raise sponsorship.
> ...


Marketing I guess


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Oct 2015)

vickster said:


> Marketing I guess


Feel free to lie your head off.


----------



## jefmcg (3 Oct 2015)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Why do they want to know if you are a member of british cycling,have rode the london to brighton or entered certain sportives.
> Why don't they just ask you if you have done similar distances before instead of listing certain ones.


I annoyed everyone with my speculation on the what this was just a couple of weeks ago. And it's only on the previous page!


jefmcg said:


> This was bugging me, but I've got the answer; I was mulling over this during yesterday's ride. It seems clear they are only interested in events, not distance. Surely if they wanted to know your likelihood of finishing, someone who can set of from their home and make it to Paris with the aid of nothing more than a ferry ticket and a pocket guide to Paris is more likely to finish than someone who needs a whole infrastructure to get there.
> 
> But it's nothing about the RideLondon 100, it's about marketing. They are going to send a magazine to every person who fills in the online form; they can sell advertising for more money the more they know about us. Already they can tell advertisers that their ads will reach 80,000 100,0000 readers who are all prepared to spend ~£60 on a cycling event; being able to say 40% (or whatever) regularly pay for sportives, and 20% have done an organised ride to Paris will increase the amount they charge for ads.
> 
> And of course, that is why they keep the ballot open long after they have more than enough entries and then send the magazine to 75,000+ disappointed entrants who don't want it.



or to put it more succinctly


vickster said:


> Marketing I guess


----------



## joe3781 (4 Oct 2015)

So along with 3 friends we all entered the ballot last year, all unsuccessful  So I'm thinking this year i can get away with 2 entries for myself for a better chance... different email, contact number, and i'll call myself joseph instead of Joe, only thing that will be the same is my address obviously. Anyone else tried multiple entries before? is it a good idea??

edit- I mean 2016 ballot ha


----------



## jefmcg (4 Oct 2015)

Prudential isn't sponsoring it anymore, it's just _the 2016 RideLondon-Surrey 100_
you should post here http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/ridelondon-surrey-100-2016-anyone.185190/ Oo! I got merged
I don't think talking about doing this will make you popular


----------



## vickster (4 Oct 2015)

If you want to guarantee a place, do it for charity


----------



## jefmcg (4 Oct 2015)

Doesn't seem to actually break any rules

https://www.ridelondon.co.uk/general-conditions-entry/ridelondon-surrey-100/

(only skimmed it; I may have missed something)


----------



## joe3781 (4 Oct 2015)

User said:


> No, it makes you a bit of a £%&+


 considering the large number of people that didn't even ride last year after getting a place, my conscience is pretty clean


----------



## vickster (4 Oct 2015)

joe3781 said:


> considering the large number of people that didn't even ride last year after getting a place, my conscience is pretty clean


Do you know actually know why they didn't ride?

I for example had to pull out on the advice of my orthopaedic surgeon having been hurt when knocked off my bike. You'll find others would have pulled out for medical reasons too.

Do what you want but it won't increase your chances, take a charity place, get sponsorship and put £10 a week aside from now on in case you have to cover a shortfall. Ride with your club is another option


----------



## joe3781 (4 Oct 2015)

thats fair enough


----------



## Louch (5 Oct 2015)

I have applied, and also registered for a Couple of charities places too . Need to work out the logistics


----------



## vickster (5 Oct 2015)

Louch said:


> I have applied, and also registered for a Couple of charities places too . Need to work out the logistics


Plenty of cheaper hotels within a 10 mile ride of the stadium, that will allow your bike in the room


----------



## Louch (5 Oct 2015)

its more the getting me and the bike down from Scotland . would be best on the train I think . stayed at the premier inn for wiggins hour, and that was nice


----------



## vickster (5 Oct 2015)

Yep train, or take the week off and ride down . The hotels actually in Stratford are now stupid expensive for the Saturday night, more affordable around docklands and further east in Barking, Leyton


----------



## Zcapp96 (12 Oct 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Doesn't seem to actually break any rules
> 
> https://www.ridelondon.co.uk/general-conditions-entry/ridelondon-surrey-100/
> 
> (only skimmed it; I may have missed something)



Actually it is written somewhere (Maybe when you actually register) than multiple entries will result in all entries being cancelled.


----------



## DaveReading (12 Oct 2015)

"Please don't enter the ballot more than once as this could result in your entry being cancelled."

https://www.ridelondon.co.uk/ballot/uk-tg1ss/1/


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Oct 2015)

Well found @DaveReading I spent ages looking for that. Well a couple of minutes at least.


----------



## joe3781 (12 Oct 2015)

well i don't think il bother with multiple entries, i can see it is a bit of a dick move


----------



## vickster (12 Oct 2015)

If you really want to do it, get a charity place and start fundraising


----------



## jefmcg (13 Oct 2015)

vickster said:


> If you really want to do it, get a charity place and start fundraising


or just go a ride on the course on another weekend™


----------



## vickster (13 Oct 2015)

With the traffic


----------



## jefmcg (13 Oct 2015)

vickster said:


> With the traffic



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6m5ruu5NgXs


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Oct 2015)

jefmcg said:


> or just go a ride on the course on another weekend™


I just had a peek at the route, as I've been meaning to ride the it for a while, accepting that the London sections will be busy and unpleasant, but ... 

Ye gods, that's horrible. There is no way on earth that I'm cycling down the A12 down the Lea valley (is it even legal? I drive up and down there sometimes and can't recall ever seeing a bike). OK that's just the first 10k or so, and it does get a bit better, but not much. Then the Cromwell road, how very nice and lovely.

I think I'll be working out a heavily edited route, that may still include Richmond Park and Hampton Court inside the M25 but otherwise avoid going North of the river for the crap bits. I'll get the Catford Cat to stand in for Buckingham Palace. It's got more style.


----------



## jefmcg (13 Oct 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> I think I'll be working out a heavily edited route,


http://ridewithgps.com/routes/4337470

You're welcome

(There's no point doing the eastern part, that it just to get the riders from Olympic Park - a very suitable start point for 20,000 riders - to the real ride.)


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Oct 2015)

jefmcg said:


> http://ridewithgps.com/routes/4337470
> 
> You're welcome
> 
> (There's no point doing the eastern part, that it just to get the riders from Olympic Park - a very suitable start point for 20,000 riders - to the real ride.)


Nice one, thanks. .


----------



## Beebo (16 Oct 2015)

I pulled out last year, and carried my entry over until last year.
i have just paid my 2016 entry fee, this year i am considering attempting it on a single speed bike just to make it a bit more of a challenge, i will see how i am feeling nearer the time.


----------



## sleaver (12 Nov 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Prudential isn't sponsoring it anymore, it's just _the 2016 RideLondon-Surrey 100_


I think you need to cross that one off as well as they have extended their sponsorship - https://www.prudentialridelondon.co...rudential-renews-sponsorship-of-ridelondon-1/

It also mentions a WorldTour status womens road race event for 2016 so that should be good along with what ever else they have planned.


----------



## martint235 (12 Nov 2015)

I can't see jefmcg's route from work but I've ridden the course a few times starting and finishing on the Mall.


----------



## martint235 (12 Nov 2015)

User said:


> Have you tried looking out of the other window?


Yep I did. Still can't see it.


----------



## jefmcg (12 Nov 2015)

sleaver said:


> I think you need to cross that one off as well


I read this and thought "WTF?" Then I clicked on the link and laughed. It's now fixed.

I think I can leave the last point intact. In response to this 


joe3781 said:


> So I'm thinking this year i can get away with 2 entries for myself for a better chance...



I said this:


jefmcg said:


> I don't think talking about doing this will make you popular



Third point is still holding true.


----------



## SWSteve (12 Nov 2015)

I wish they just draw the ballot already


----------



## jefmcg (12 Nov 2015)

martint235 said:


> I can't see jefmcg's route from work but I've ridden the course a few times starting and finishing on the Mall.


FWIW, my route is the the practice GPX they released a couple of years ago, but just the western loop starting and stopping in Kingston. It turns out it isn't exactly the official route, but covers all the important points**. And it's mostly ok (though the road up to Newlands Corner is not particularly nice, with cars whizzing past, nor is the little bit of the A24.







**Edit: that's all the important points of the west part of the ride. Doesn't include Richmond Park or Wimbledon. But pretty good if you are looking for a 100km training ride.


----------



## martint235 (13 Nov 2015)

Ah thanks. The last time I did it, I went up the road before Newlands which was a lot quieter. It may have been @rb58 's idea


----------



## rb58 (13 Nov 2015)

Not my idea. I've done it a few times, and always gone up Shere Hill to Newlands Corner. I've never had any issues with traffic - it's two lanes up isn't it? The only bit I don't like much is the stretch along the A25 to Dorking. The route we've done from the Mall doesn't go down the Cromwell Road either.


----------



## sarahale (13 Nov 2015)

I'm hoping to get in, did it the first year with a charity place and haven't got in from the ballot at all over the years. There was a lot less riders the first year though so I wonder if 
I should bother doing it now. Looked really busy last year and I get a bit nervous in large groups.


----------



## martint235 (13 Nov 2015)

rb58 said:


> Not my idea. I've done it a few times, and always gone up Shere Hill to Newlands Corner. I've never had any issues with traffic - it's two lanes up isn't it? The only bit I don't like much is the stretch along the A25 to Dorking. The route we've done from the Mall doesn't go down the Cromwell Road either.


I wonder who I was with then. Looked at a map and it's called Staples Lane. That was definitely the way I went last time


----------



## sleaver (13 Nov 2015)

sarahale said:


> Looked really busy last year


After this year, I said that if they want to increase the numbers on the 100 route even more, IMO they would have to take out Leith Hill. I started early so got to it before it was closed, but even then it was just a case of going as fast (well, actually as slow) as the person in front and trying to stay upright. If anyone had had to stop, that would have been interesting.


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Nov 2015)

rb58 said:


> Not my idea. I've done it a few times, and always gone up Shere Hill to Newlands Corner. I've never had any issues with traffic - it's two lanes up isn't it? _*The only bit I don't like much is the stretch along the A25 to Dorking*_. The route we've done from the Mall doesn't go down the Cromwell Road either.


Go up White Down then down Ranmore to Westhumble. I can pretend it's macho love of hill climbing, but really its cos I'm scared of the traffic on the A25.


----------



## martint235 (13 Nov 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Go up White Down then down Ranmore to Westhumble. I can pretend it's macho love of hill climbing, but really its cos I'm scared of the traffic on the A25.


I've done both. I have to admit that the A25 isn't my favourite bit of road but then again White Down is far from my favourite bit of hill. Toss coin at bottom


----------



## rb58 (14 Nov 2015)

If you take the Leith Hill diversion you miss the turn for Whitedown (I think).


----------



## sleaver (16 Nov 2015)

rb58 said:


> If you take the Leith Hill diversion you miss the turn for Whitedown (I think).


On the descent of Leith Hill, there is a turn off to the left about half way down for Abinger which brings you out on the A25 directly opposite the turning for White Down. You then get to do both


----------



## SWSteve (8 Dec 2015)

How long until we get told we were unsuccessful?


----------



## philk56 (8 Dec 2015)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> How long until we get told we were unsuccessful?


Early February


----------



## jefmcg (8 Dec 2015)

Late January this year.

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/ridelondon-surrey-100-2015-anyone.162528/post-3502749


----------



## 123456789 (11 Dec 2015)

Well my 2016 goals are enter a proper sportive and crack the imperial century. 2 goals in one day - provided I make the ballot


----------



## vickster (12 Dec 2015)

123456789 said:


> Well my 2016 goals are enter a proper sportive and crack the imperial century. 2 goals in one day - provided I make the ballot


There are always plenty of charity places if unsuccessful


----------



## jefmcg (12 Dec 2015)

123456789 said:


> Well my 2016 goals are enter a proper sportive and crack the imperial century. 2 goals in one day - provided I make the ballot


Good goals - but it may not work out even if you get in. The Ride London 100 was shortened the last 2 years. 2013 for bad weather, and this year for many riders after a fatality on Leith Hill. So you better book in a fall back sportive


----------



## DaveReading (12 Dec 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Good goals - but it may not work out even if you get in.



Unless you arrive at the start in your helicopter, you've probably clocked a few miles by the time you line up. They all count.


----------



## jonny jeez (12 Dec 2015)

I've always fancied this but cant work out how to just enter for myself...or how much it costs, or what happens if I am not selected (do I loose the money?)

the info on the page is pretty poor and when I enter the ballot it asks for my payment details without any confirmation of how much...or what the conditions of the ballot mare.

Can anyone save me from trawling the sites "information" and summarise please.


----------



## vickster (12 Dec 2015)

Enter by filling in the application form, you don't pay anything until the ballot is drawn, you get a place or not. Even if you get a place, you can choose not to take it, and then nothing to pay.

You can also choose to donate your £58 to charity if you don't get in regardless...this *may* increase your chances or it may not

The ballot is a ballot, 24000 or so are selected from the 80k or so who enter. There probably is some sort of algorithm to ensure a mix of riders, what that is you can guess


----------



## vickster (12 Dec 2015)

DaveReading said:


> Unless you arrive at the start in your helicopter, you've probably clocked a few miles by the time you line up. They all count.


We took the leith hill detour (we chose to but it was probably closed by then anyhow) so 92 miles on closed roads. With the ride to the start from the hotel in Barking and from my local station home, I did around 101 miles in all. Also pushed the bike from the end oto Victoria, so if desperate could have ridden that last mile too!


----------



## jefmcg (12 Dec 2015)

jonny jeez said:


> I've always fancied this but cant work out how to just enter for myself...or how much it costs, or what happens if I am not selected (do I loose the money?)
> 
> the info on the page is pretty poor and when I enter the ballot it asks for my payment details without any confirmation of how much...or what the conditions of the ballot mare.
> 
> Can anyone save me from trawling the sites "information" and summarise please.


I've just had a play with it, the site is a teensy bit broken. On the main page where you fill out most of your details, there is a hidden box about donating you fee. When you get to that page, hit submit without filling in all the fields. Then the page will redraw with most of the boxes highlighted in red. You'll also now see the "I want to donate my entry fee" button, which is checked. Uncheck it and then you can enrol without it asking for your credit card.


----------



## jonny jeez (12 Dec 2015)

jefmcg said:


> I've just had a play with it, the site is a teensy bit broken. On the main page where you fill out most of your details, there is a hidden box about donating you fee. When you get to that page, hit submit without filling in all the fields. Then the page will redraw with most of the boxes highlighted in red. You'll also now see the "I want to donate my entry fee" button, which is checked. Uncheck it and then you can enrol without it asking for your credit card.


Thanks.

You would imagine that for something so popular, it would be a little clearer...or perhaps this is a test


That I have failed.

Maybe its not for me.


----------



## Norry1 (12 Dec 2015)

DaveReading said:


> Unless you arrive at the start in your helicopter, you've probably clocked a few miles by the time you line up. They all count.



True - I did 118 miles in total on last year's event.


----------



## 123456789 (14 Dec 2015)

User said:


> Or just add a bit on to the end if necessary.



^^This - Pall Mall hill repeats


----------



## sleaver (14 Dec 2015)

123456789 said:


> Well my 2016 goals are enter a proper sportive and crack the imperial century. 2 goals in one day - provided I make the ballot


Does the imperial century have to be part of a sportive? The reason being as mentioned already, even if you do get in and start, your not guaranteed of 100 miles. Also, depending on which start funnel you are in at the beginning, they take slightly different routes and while my GPS showed over 100 miles, some who were in the other start funnel showed less.

If it doesn't have to be part of a sportive, just get out on your bike early one weekend morning in the summer with a pre-planned route of 100 miles, or longer  If you have to travel and stay in London Saturday night, it will save you quite a bit of money.

You could also have a look at Wiggle sportive's. They tend to be cheaper and as they are held all over the country, there may be one more local to you (assuming you don't live close to London). Some of those also have routes over 100 miles but not closed roads. Depending on which one, the routes also seem a bit more challenging and make the Surrey Hills look like speed bumps


----------



## DaveReading (14 Dec 2015)

sleaver said:


> Does the imperial century have to be part of a sportive?



Obviously not. But having said that, the RideLondon is a relatively painless way (apart from the cost) of getting your first 100-miler under your belt. Closed roads, lots of other riders to tow you along and a mostly flat course.


----------



## 123456789 (14 Dec 2015)

sleaver said:


> Does the imperial century have to be part of a sportive? The reason being as mentioned already, even if you do get in and start, your not guaranteed of 100 miles. Also, depending on which start funnel you are in at the beginning, they take slightly different routes and while my GPS showed over 100 miles, some who were in the other start funnel showed less.
> 
> If it doesn't have to be part of a sportive, just get out on your bike early one weekend morning in the summer with a pre-planned route of 100 miles, or longer  If you have to travel and stay in London Saturday night, it will save you quite a bit of money.
> 
> You could also have a look at Wiggle sportive's. They tend to be cheaper and as they are held all over the country, there may be one more local to you (assuming you don't live close to London). Some of those also have routes over 100 miles but not closed roads. Depending on which one, the routes also seem a bit more challenging and make the Surrey Hills look like speed bumps



No my 100 doesn't have to be part of a sportive and I agree there are probably better and more challenging rides out there, in fact I wouldn't mind cracking the century before the Ride London 100 but having said all that I just really fancy doing it just for the fact that I can say I did it. I got in via my club on the first one but picked up an injury and had to pull out, so it's always been in the back of my mind on a wish list.

I'm not too far from London and I could always ride home or part of the way home if I need more miles (if I am capable doing so after it)


----------



## sleaver (14 Dec 2015)

DaveReading said:


> .....lots of other riders to tow you along......


I've found that unless you find a group going at your speed AND knows what they are doing AND are willing to work together, it is quite hard to follow just random people on a sportive.

Over 100+ miles during RideLondon this year, I think I was in a group for more than you couple of hundred meters only four times. Once on the ride from the hotel but only because everyone was taking it easy, second on the way into Kingston, then once along the Thames. Oh, I forgot the fourth...........going up Leigh Hill as I had no other choice 

Compare that to Velothon Wales where it was once along the flat bit around Newport. I also had someone who was going at the same speed as me but while happy to sit in my wheel, wouldn't let me sit in his


----------



## vickster (14 Dec 2015)

I think the price (£58) is actually ok given the roads are closed and the amount of organisation required to put on ride 100

I wouldn't pay to ride a sportive on open roads however...regardless of the cost


----------



## sleaver (14 Dec 2015)

Don't forget that the entry fee also covers the cost of things such as feed stations, chip timing, mechanical support etc. I've seen threads on here where people ask if they can just turn up for a sportive where the roads are open without paying and the common answers seem to either be a yes as they are open roads, or only if you don't use anything provided by the organisers.

You could do the RideLondon route on any other day but not only would the roads be open, you wouldn't get any feed stations, marshalling, mechanical support, chip timing etc. However, you would get the pleasure of having to carry some extra shorts to change into after you get through some of the initial route in London.

I'm also pretty sure that Prudential and the other sponsors pay at lot money more than Wiggle have access too. It would be very interesting to know what the entry fee would be if the RideLondon organisers didn't have access to that money.


----------



## joe3781 (29 Dec 2015)

Does anyone know how the start times work? Am i right in thinking its the fastest predicted finishing times go first and the slowest last?


----------



## vickster (29 Dec 2015)

joe3781 said:


> Does anyone know how the start times work? Am i right in thinking its the fastest predicted finishing times go first and the slowest last?


In general, although last year I didn't put that slow a time and was virtually last to go

You can't predict what start time you'd get with accuracy


----------



## Norry1 (30 Dec 2015)

joe3781 said:


> Does anyone know how the start times work? Am i right in thinking its the fastest predicted finishing times go first and the slowest last?



Yes, that is the general idea. Seems to be the occasional exception to that rule though.


----------



## DaveReading (30 Dec 2015)

Norry1 said:


> Yes, that is the general idea. Seems to be the occasional exception to that rule though.



Given the number of riders, it makes sense to do it that way in order to reduce congestion by spreading the pack out as much as possible along the course, and minimising the need for faster riders to overtake slower ones. Seemed to work reasonably well, though it's not foolproof.


----------



## rugby bloke (8 Jan 2016)

I'm in for it again this year, last year's ride was one of best days of my life ... with the obvious exceptions of my wedding day, births of children and Saints winning the Premiership of course ! 
If anyone is looking for over night accommodation, last year I stayed at the Holiday Inn Express on Old Street. Decent hotel, pasta restaurant across the road to carb load and a nice 6 mile ride to the start to settle the nerves and shake down the bike. 
I'll echo all comments about quicker times on closed roads. I estimated 8 hours based on my training rides (albeit on a mountain bike), on the day I completed in just over 6 hours. I was given one of the last start time so was nervous of missing the cut off points but was comfortably ahead of time all the way round.


----------



## Racing roadkill (8 Jan 2016)

Last year they underestimated some of the waves speed. I was in an (unexpectedly) quick wave. We started catching the 'Green A' lot, before the Blackwall tunnel, and arrived at the finish, before the bag truck had unloaded .We weren't 'Stelar' quick, but I think the organisers gave us an overly generous start time.


----------



## derrick (8 Jan 2016)

Will not bother with it this year, The way it is organized is all wrong. There are better rides out there,


----------



## Norry1 (9 Jan 2016)

derrick said:


> Will not bother with it this year, *The way it is organized is all wrong*. There are better rides out there,



In what way?


----------



## derrick (9 Jan 2016)

Norry1 said:


> In what way?


It was supposed to be for the cyclist's It should be done on a first come first served basis They are giving to many places away to the charities, so if you do not get in on the ballot it will cost you an arm or a leg, That's the reason people are joining in a few miles from the start, They do not pay a penny, I know this happens a lot on most charity rides, They should run it like the Cambridge Grand Fondo, A much better event, Oh and i did get in last year but could not ride it owing to family probs, So i am automatically in for this year.


----------



## jefmcg (9 Jan 2016)

derrick said:


> They are giving to many places away to the charities


Do we know they are giving them away? I assumed (based on no information) that they sold the places to charities.

btw, does you keyboard have no full-stop or return keys?


----------



## derrick (9 Jan 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Do we know they are giving them away? I assumed (based on no information) that they sold the places to charities.
> 
> btw, does you keyboard have no full-stop or return keys?


I thought you always started a new sentence with a capital letter, but i could be wrong


----------



## jefmcg (9 Jan 2016)

derrick said:


> I thought you always started a new sentence with a capital letter, but i could be wrong


That's a necessary but not sufficient condition for a sentence.


----------



## derrick (9 Jan 2016)

User13710 said:


> If it's that easy to join this ride without registering, and @derrick has got a place anyway, it's quite difficult to see what the problem is here.


It is not a problem to me.


----------



## derrick (9 Jan 2016)

User13710 said:


> Sorry, I thought you were complaining about something.


I was just saying.


----------



## derrick (9 Jan 2016)

User said:


> This calls for a whole new thread about things that people aren't bothered about.


I would think about 90% of stuff on here people are not bothered about.


----------



## jefmcg (31 Jan 2016)

CarlP said:


> Does anyone know when the ballot results are due?


Last year it was the 28 January.

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/ridelondon-surrey-100-2015-anyone.162528/page-25

Try logging into the site and see if you are in. I didn't enter this year, so can't try it myself.


----------



## vickster (31 Jan 2016)

Email says early Feb


----------



## Norry1 (31 Jan 2016)

From the Website

*The 2016 Prudential RideLondon-Surrey 100 Ballot*

The public ballot entry system for the 2016 Prudential RideLondon-Surrey 100 is now closed. (The ballot was open from Monday 10 August 2015 until 17:00 on Friday 8 January 2016.) Applicants will be informed whether they were successful or not in the ballot before the end of February.


----------



## Montydog (31 Jan 2016)

think email said early Feb......


----------



## Racing roadkill (31 Jan 2016)

Montydog said:


> think email said early Feb......


I got my confirmation magazine etc. in the first week of Febuary last year.


----------



## vickster (31 Jan 2016)

Montydog said:


> think email said early Feb......


Well yes, as I said above  TMN to you


----------



## Dogtrousers (31 Jan 2016)

Has anyone mentioned that it's early Feb?


----------



## Norry1 (31 Jan 2016)

Norry1 said:


> From the Website
> 
> *The 2016 Prudential RideLondon-Surrey 100 Ballot*
> 
> The public ballot entry system for the 2016 Prudential RideLondon-Surrey 100 is now closed. (The ballot was open from Monday 10 August 2015 until 17:00 on Friday 8 January 2016.) Applicants will be informed whether they were successful or not in the ballot *before the end of February*.


----------



## jefmcg (31 Jan 2016)

Also from the website.

"_We're sorry but the online ballot for the 2016 Prudential RideLondon-Surrey 100 is now closed. If you've already entered the ballot, we'll let you know in early February whether you've been successful_."


----------



## Freds Dad (31 Jan 2016)

So when will we find out?


----------



## Markymark (31 Jan 2016)

V excited. Just got my email saying I'm in!!!!!!!!








Sorry, only joking.


----------



## Milkfloat (31 Jan 2016)

Markymark said:


> V excited. Just got my email saying I'm in!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boo, hiss.


----------



## sleaver (1 Feb 2016)

Freds Dad said:


> So when will we find out?


I think someone mentioned something about early February 

I'll get my coat


----------



## SWSteve (1 Feb 2016)

Before the end of February


----------



## Racing roadkill (1 Feb 2016)

Before the beginning of September.


----------



## vickster (1 Feb 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> Before the beginning of September.


Or August...


----------



## Shooter999 (1 Feb 2016)

Hope I get in, 1st time I've entered, but don't think I'm the right demographic


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Feb 2016)

Shooter999 said:


> Hope I get in, 1st time I've entered, but don't think I'm the right demographic



I'm not sure what demographic your in but unless you've got no legs, no arms and no head you've got the same chance as the rest of us. I've done this ride three times and there's all sorts riding the 100 miles, all ages, all sexes and all races. I even saw a BMXer in year two and we all know what an odd bunch they are.


----------



## Racing roadkill (1 Feb 2016)

Shooter999 said:


> Hope I get in, 1st time I've entered, but don't think I'm the right demographic


I wouldn't worry about 'demographics'. It is actually very random. Someone I know, who rode last year, applied twice, but changed his middle name on one of the applications. He got both a congratulations magazine, and a commiserations magazine. The same person, got in, and didn't get in, simultaneously.


----------



## lazybloke (2 Feb 2016)

Remembering that the ballot results were available in late January last year, I've been investigating recently. Thought I saw 9th Feb mentioned somewhere, but can't provide a link and don't remember where I saw that date. Damn.

Edit: Just looked again, thinking that dates had mentioned by one of the charities. Still can't see it.


----------



## Shooter999 (2 Feb 2016)

Cheers for that. Hopefully in a week we'll all know!


----------



## Zcapp96 (3 Feb 2016)

Email from BHF said that magazines will be landing on our doormats from Monday.


----------



## Montydog (3 Feb 2016)

User said:


> Different event?



think i read that they post a magazine out....might be wrong tho not sure


----------



## dickyknees (3 Feb 2016)

From the FAQ page: https://www.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/about/faqs/


When do I find out if I have been successful in the ballot?
Everyone who applied in the ballot will be notified of the ballot results by post. The mailing is sent out on Monday 8 February and all ballot applicants should have received the information by Monday 15 February.

The helpdesk will be open for enquiries about the ballot result from Tuesday 16 February. Please do not call the helpdesk with questions about the ballot result before Tuesday 16 February as the team will not be able to help you.


----------



## Zcapp96 (3 Feb 2016)

User said:


> BHF


Sorry, British Heart Foundation. They were asking me to sign up if I was unsuccessful in the ballot.


----------



## Shooter999 (3 Feb 2016)

Zcapp96 said:


> Email from BHF said that magazines will be landing on our doormats from Monday.



What does that mean? If I get a magazine I'm in and if I dont, then I'm out


----------



## Shooter999 (3 Feb 2016)

Ignore my last post, didn't see all of the subsequent replies (sorry)


----------



## vickster (3 Feb 2016)

Shooter999 said:


> What does that mean? If I get a magazine I'm in and if I dont, then I'm out


There are two official prudential magazines, one says congratulations, the other commiserations, filled with ads for charity places apparently, I've only had the former so far


----------



## Montydog (3 Feb 2016)

well we will all just have to wait and see what mag drops through the letter box


----------



## jefmcg (3 Feb 2016)

The "commiserations" magazine is very annoying. 

"You didn't get in! Here's how to train for it."

I can't tell you more, because it was recycled about 360 days ago.

(I really must unsubscribe to this thread after the results are in. But I will wait until then, because I love hearing the (I got in/I missed out) posts.


----------



## steverob (3 Feb 2016)

Shooter999 said:


> What does that mean? If I get a magazine I'm in and if I dont, then I'm out


I didn't get either magazine last year and just assumed I was out. About two weeks later I got an e-mail from them saying that I hadn't paid my fee for my successful entry yet and only had a few days left to do so, otherwise I'd lose my place. Cue mad panic to pay and much excitement at finally getting in!


----------



## SWSteve (4 Feb 2016)

I just hope mum forwards it to me!


----------



## Racing roadkill (4 Feb 2016)

Montydog said:


> think i read that they post a magazine out....might be wrong tho not sure


Yep, if you get in there's a picture of someone smiling, with their arms up and stuff, and "Congratulations" written at the top. If you don't get in, the picture is of someone having a 'mare, and the message says "sorry you didn't get in", or words to that effect.


----------



## SWSteve (5 Feb 2016)

Does anyone have the link? Or can remember the link from last time round?


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Feb 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> Yep, if you get in there's a picture of someone smiling, with their arms up and stuff, and "Congratulations" written at the top. If you don't get in, the picture is of someone having a 'mare, and the message says "sorry you didn't get in", or words to that effect.


The "congratulations" one is full of the latest carbon bike reviews, training routines and nutrition tips. The "sorry" one has reviews of the latest Sofas-R-Us recliner and coupons for takeaway pizzas.

Or at least, it should.


----------



## sleaver (5 Feb 2016)

Is it me, or is this thread geeting a bit like deja-vu? The same things are being answered even though the answer is already on the same page.


----------



## Markymark (5 Feb 2016)

sleaver said:


> Is it me, or is this thread geeting a bit like deja-vu? The same things are being answered even though the answer is already on the same page.


Oh, ok. So when do we find out though?


----------



## sleaver (5 Feb 2016)

Markymark said:


> Oh, ok. So when do we find out though?


Find out about what? When the next moon landing is


----------



## Markymark (5 Feb 2016)

sleaver said:


> Find out about what? When the next moon landing is


Oh, is that how they're letting us know if we're in?


----------



## Racing roadkill (5 Feb 2016)

Markymark said:


> Oh, is that how they're letting us know if we're in?


Yep


----------



## Markymark (5 Feb 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> Yep


Cool. Will the John Lewis advert man stop looking into little girls' bedrooms and give me a thumbs up/down?


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Feb 2016)

CarlP said:


> If it says status "cancelled" it means you didn't get in.
> 
> View attachment 78163





JoeyB said:


> https://regonline.activeeurope.com/...&EventsessionId=&Email_Address=&membershipID=



What I was trying to establish was if anyone knows how to long on to the sites like we did last year to find out if we were in or not.


----------



## jefmcg (5 Feb 2016)

anyone thought of trying google?

https://www.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/accounts/login/


----------



## SquareDaff (5 Feb 2016)

I'm already in.....decided to ride for charity this year. Accommodation already sorted!


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Feb 2016)

jefmcg said:


> anyone thought of trying google?
> 
> https://www.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/accounts/login/


Clearly not.


----------



## benb (5 Feb 2016)

Just had an email saying results next week.


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Feb 2016)

User said:


> So, when do we find out?


Well, the email says _"The mailing will be sent out on Monday 8 February and all ballot applicants should have received the information by Monday 15 February."_ which, frankly, is ambiguous to the point of meaninglessness, so we're none the wiser and still completely in the dark.


----------



## jefmcg (5 Feb 2016)

User said:


> We could ask for the thread to be locked until Wednesday morning?


but we are already badly lagging behind last year's effort. They/We hit page 23 by mid January.
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/ridelondon-surrey-100-2015-anyone.162528/page-23
We are going to need much more speculation about the ballot if we are ever going to hit 100+ pages in this thread.


----------



## jefmcg (5 Feb 2016)

User said:


> Yeah but, the internet is closer to being full this year.



IPv6. We'll be fine.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Feb 2016)

jefmcg said:


> anyone thought of trying google?
> 
> https://www.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/accounts/login/



I don't what this is, but it does not seem to work with my login details or my wife's.


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Feb 2016)

CarlP said:


> I don't what this is, but it does not seem to work with my login details or my wife's.



That means you haven't got a place and have been banned from entering in future. And so has your wife. ... Possibly.

Or maybe it's just an irrelevant address. I think the real one will begin regonline.activeeurope as this is where the registrations are stored.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Feb 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> That means you haven't got a place and have been banned from entering in future. And so has your wife. ... Possibly.
> 
> Or maybe it's just an irrelevant address. I think the real one will begin regonline.activeeurope as this is where the registrations are stored.



Indeed.


----------



## mjr (5 Feb 2016)

CarlP said:


> I don't what this is, but it does not seem to work with my login details or my wife's.


Have you tried your internet banking login?
<fx:fires up the keylogger>


----------



## 123456789 (5 Feb 2016)

Will the congratulation/commiseration letter be sent by first or second class post?

If first class does that mean it will arrive on the Tuesday or the Wednesday? 

What colour will the envelope be?

Will it be delivered by a British Cycling/Prudential or a normal postman


----------



## Markymark (5 Feb 2016)

123456789 said:


> Will the congratulation/commiseration letter be sent by first or second class post?
> 
> If first class does that mean it will arrive on the Tuesday or the Wednesday?
> 
> ...


What letter? What's this all about?


----------



## mjr (5 Feb 2016)

123456789 said:


> Will it be delivered by a British Cycling/Prudential or a normal postman


I do hope they've hired this postman:

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7SGbHxJ9Y8


----------



## 123456789 (5 Feb 2016)

Markymark said:


> What letter? What's this all about?



You didn't read the bit about getting a letter? come to think of it I can't recall that I did either but I wonder if it will come with or separate to the magazine .



mjray said:


> I do hope they've hired this postman:
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7SGbHxJ9Y8



I can't open that at work unfortunately will have to check later


----------



## vickster (5 Feb 2016)

I just got an email...

Results next week!

Thank you for entering the 2016 ballot to ride in the Prudential RideLondon-Surrey 100 on Sunday 31 July. You will be notified of the ballot results by post next week. 

The mailing will be sent out on Monday 8 February and all ballot applicants should have received the information by Monday 15 February. 

The Prudential RideLondon-Surrey 100 helpdesk will be open for enquiries about the ballot result from Tuesday 16 February. Please do not call the helpdesk with questions about the ballot result before Tuesday 16 February as the team will not be able to help you. 

Helpdesk opening times
The helpdesk will be open for extended hours of 08:00-20:00 for the period Tuesday 16 February to Thursday 18 February. The telephone number for the helpdesk is 020 7902 0212. From Friday 19 February, the helpdesk will revert to its usual hours of 09:00 to 17:00 Monday to Friday.

Best wishes
The Prudential RideLondon team


----------



## vickster (5 Feb 2016)

123456789 said:


> You didn't read the bit about getting a letter? come to think of it I can't recall that I did either but I wonder if it will come with or separate to the magazine .
> 
> 
> I can't open that at work unfortunately will have to check later


There was no separate letter before just one of the two magazines...and LOL at separate postman!


----------



## Markymark (5 Feb 2016)

Why would I need a letter to tell me that I'm a winner.....I see it in the mirror every day?


----------



## Markymark (5 Feb 2016)

User said:


> Two way?


No, they assure me it isn't.


----------



## Racing roadkill (5 Feb 2016)

Markymark said:


> No, they assure me it isn't.


Is it on your bedroom ceiling?


----------



## jefmcg (5 Feb 2016)

Markymark said:


> Why would I need a letter to tell me that I'm a winner.....I see it in the mirror every day?


----------



## lazybloke (9 Feb 2016)

I'd like to think I'm relaxed about my chances in the LS100 ballot, but I failed to be entirely level-headed when the postman pushed a magazine through the door a few minutes ago. Ripped it open eagerly, and it was a... furniture catalogue. Damn.
At least it wasn't another rejection. Let's see what tomorrow brings.


PS According the Ride London FAQ, my bike must have two "breaks".


----------



## lazybloke (9 Feb 2016)

I usually spectate at Leatherhead, close to the Lidl store. Now I have an image of giant Serrano hams stuffed into musettes.


----------



## mjr (9 Feb 2016)

lazybloke said:


> I usually spectate at Leatherhead, close to the Lidl store. Now I have an image of giant Serrano hams stuffed into musettes.


Go on, do it, do it, do it! Bonus points if you wear a T-shirt saying "World's Worst Soigneur" and get on TV


----------



## jefmcg (9 Feb 2016)

mjray said:


> Go on, do it, do it, do it! Bonus points if you wear a T-shirt saying "World's Worst Soigneur" and get on TV


Very expensive joke, even if buying from from Lidl.

And those on a low carb diet might welcome it


----------



## Racing roadkill (9 Feb 2016)

User said:


> Good idea, Ripley or Newlands Corner and Box Hill or Leatherhead.


Newlands was like a refugee camp last year, Box Hill, and Dorking were better, I even stopped for a burger, just outside Dorking. I do wish they'd proof read before making SPELLING MISTAKES. Ooooohhhhhhh the humanity.


----------



## Benthedoon (9 Feb 2016)

@lazybloke - I don't think anybody got the news today, I certainly didn't, I'm just frustrated that 'the link' hasn't found its way out today so I can check my status online. 
Fingers crossed for the postie bringing some info tomorrow.


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Feb 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> I do wish they'd proof read before making SPELLING MISTAKES. Ooooohhhhhhh the humanity.


Wright spelling. Wrong word


----------



## jifdave (9 Feb 2016)

No early link this year?


----------



## SWSteve (10 Feb 2016)

Little bit surprised no one has sent out a link to check. In still waiting for mum to text me saying the magazine has arrived...


----------



## sleaver (10 Feb 2016)

Benthedoon said:


> I don't think anybody got the news today


Going by Facebook, some people got their magazine yesterday.


----------



## 123456789 (10 Feb 2016)

sleaver said:


> Going by Facebook, some people got their magazine yesterday.



My Mrs is at home and looking out for the magazine for me. 

As at 10.08am 10.2.2016 no magazine. I will post up as soon as I receive any news.


----------



## rugby bloke (10 Feb 2016)

No magazine yet ..... Even having to do some work to take my mind of the wait !


----------



## 123456789 (10 Feb 2016)

Postman's been .........



























I'M IN !!!


----------



## Joffey (10 Feb 2016)

Just had my magazine......... I'm in! But I'll be deferring my place to 2017. Going to do the Rise Above Sportive this year instead as my big one.


----------



## Leescfc79 (10 Feb 2016)

Got mine through today and 4th time lucky I'm in!!

I did it through a charity place 2 years ago though so not my first time but cannot wait, it does mean I need to actually ride my bike at some point in the future, been very lazy these last 6 months.


----------



## Benthedoon (10 Feb 2016)

One of you lovely people must have the link to the 'accepted or rejected' page then, come on put me out of my misery


----------



## 123456789 (10 Feb 2016)

Benthedoon said:


> One of you lovely people must have the link to the 'accepted or rejected' page then, come on put me out of my misery



The only thing I have is this

https://www.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/ballot/pay


----------



## goosey (10 Feb 2016)

Errr, can anyone tell me how much the entry fee is, please? In my excitement at getting an acceptance, I just filled out all the details without even looking!


----------



## Milkfloat (10 Feb 2016)

123456789 said:


> The only thing I have is this
> 
> https://www.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/ballot/pay



I tried that and it could not find my details. A colleague also tried it who got the rejection magazine - it could not find his details. I suspect I will get home to some bad news.


----------



## sleaver (10 Feb 2016)

User said:


> Click that and everyone's a winner.


Click the button and your chances suddenly fall.

It is like one of those competitions where they make out everyone is a winner but when you look further, your not


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (10 Feb 2016)

I didn't think i had put in for it this year but there was the magazine coming through the letterbox.


B******s third year running.


----------



## sleaver (10 Feb 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> I tried that and it could not find my details. A colleague also tried it who got the rejection magazine - it could not find his details. I suspect I will get home to some bad news.


I just tried and it took me to a screen asking for card details. I haven't had a magazine yet unless it is waiting for me at home but I guess I'm in.

If so, my run of ballot failures is over 

I've only ridden my bike about three times since the last one....................oh boy I've got some training to do


----------



## Milkfloat (10 Feb 2016)

So the predictable question - seeing as I won't be able to raise £500 plus for a charity place, I assume there is not a second ballot or another way in (aside from just turning up and joining in a few miles into the route)?


----------



## SquareDaff (10 Feb 2016)

Got mine today. Not in.... Again! 3rd year running. Fortunately I'd already swiped a charity place.


----------



## User33236 (10 Feb 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> I tried that and it could not find my details. A colleague also tried it who got the rejection magazine - it could not find his details. I suspect I will get home to some bad news.


I tried it and got a not found. Mrs SG tried and got in.... for the *third* year running.


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Feb 2016)

Not in. Yet again. Hmph. 

Still, I already have quite a full cycling diary this year, so I can't complain, and I'm going for the Imperial Century a Month challenge this year (two down already) which is for a much better class of person.


----------



## Markymark (10 Feb 2016)

Markymark said:


> Why would I need a letter to tell me that I'm a winner.....I see it in the mirror every day?


Turns out I'm not a winner. I think I might need to re-evaluate my life choices.


----------



## mjr (10 Feb 2016)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> I didn't think i had put in for it this year but there was the magazine coming through the letterbox.
> 
> 
> B******s third year running.


Commiserations (and to all others who wanted to be there) but how did you not know you'd put in? Do you drunk-enter sportives or something?


----------



## Racing roadkill (10 Feb 2016)

I'm in again.


----------



## benb (10 Feb 2016)

So if I log in via that link and it says I've already paid, do you think that means I am in or out?


----------



## sleaver (10 Feb 2016)

benb said:


> So if I log in via that link and it says I've already paid, do you think that means I am in or out?


Did you "gift" your entry fee?

Either that or I'd be checking bank statements


----------



## Elybazza61 (10 Feb 2016)

Some peeps have had the news/magazine;local guy just announced on Facebook that he's in.

Edit;best to notice 'all' the replies before posting


----------



## Paulus (10 Feb 2016)

SquareDaff said:


> Got mine today. Not in.... Again! 3rd year running. Fortunately I'd already swiped a charity place.



Same here, a rejection again for the 3rd year.
Junior P also got another rejection.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (10 Feb 2016)

mjray said:


> Commiserations (and to all others who wanted to be there) but how did you not know you'd put in? Do you drunk-enter sportives or something?



Thanks mate

I've got a memory like a sieve and it wasn't until i heard a friend talking about it that i checked my emails and i couldn't find anything.

I found the 2014 and 15 entrants but no 2016.

Bingo just found it under the heading"no reply".


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Feb 2016)

Just heard from my mate who is in for the second time. 

On the face of things, it's no great loss: The riding I like best of all is long solo rides with no time pressure, and if I _really_ wanted to do it I'd go for a charity place. But actually, I'm quite miffed. 

I'm sure some of you boring logical types will point out that it's statistically perfectly normal to get four, or however many it is, rejections on the bounce but I'm beginning to take it personally. Nice to see from other replies I'm not alone.


----------



## Racing roadkill (10 Feb 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Just heard from my mate who is in for the second time.
> 
> On the face of things, it's no great loss: The riding I like best of all is long solo rides with no time pressure, and if I _really_ wanted to do it I'd go for a charity place. But actually, I'm quite miffed.
> 
> I'm sure some of you boring logical types will point out that it's statistically perfectly normal to get four, or however many it is, rejections on the bounce but I'm beginning to take it personally. Nice to see from other replies I'm not alone.


Don't take it personally, there's circa 100000 entries for circa 25000 places. It's about 1 in 4. Over 100000 entries that means ( oversimplification of statistics alert) 75000 people didn't get in, versus 25000 people who did get in. So your always more likely to not get in than to get in.


----------



## jefmcg (10 Feb 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> So the predictable question - seeing as I won't be able to raise £500 plus for a charity place, I assume there is not a second ballot or another way in (aside from just turning up and joining in a few miles into the route)?





sleaver said:


> The is an additional draw though.
> Taken from their site:
> 
> 
> > Remember if you do donate your entry fee and you are not successful in the ballot,* you get a second chance* of entry with 1000 places allocated to just those who donate their entry fee *and are unsuccessful*. Plus you also get a chance to win a trip for two to the Etape du Tour 2016.


----------



## benb (10 Feb 2016)

sleaver said:


> Did you "gift" your entry fee?
> 
> Either that or I'd be checking bank statements



I think I did, yes. So it might be that.


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Feb 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> Don't take it personally, there's circa 100000 entries for circa 25000 places. It's about 1 in 4. Over 100000 entries that means ( oversimplification of statistics alert) 75000 people didn't get in, versus 25000 people who did get in. So your always more likely to not get in than to get in.


Bo-ring! I'm not listening!

I'm preferring to believe (or if necessary invent) conspiracy theories related to the data that you supply. Now, my postcode contains a 4, which is 2 squared. And I've always put 8 hours as my estimated time, which is 2 to the power 3, and ...


----------



## mjr (10 Feb 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Bo-ring! I'm not listening!
> 
> I'm preferring to believe (or if necessary invent) conspiracy theories related to the data that you supply.


Look, if you want to do that, there's more than enough theories about the weighting of the draw due to gender, age, geographic location, past events completed and club affiliations on the last few years' threads to fuel that without resorting to numerology of postcodes and time estimates!


----------



## Joffey (10 Feb 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> So the predictable question - seeing as I won't be able to raise £500 plus for a charity place, I assume there is not a second ballot or another way in (aside from just turning up and joining in a few miles into the route)?



There will be a charity or two that don't have a minimum sponsorship level. Last year I did it for the Spinal Injuries Assoc who had no minimum donation. I raised about £250 which is about the max I can ever raise for some reason!


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Feb 2016)

I'm in and so is the current MrsP.


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Feb 2016)

mjray said:


> Look, if you want to do that, there's more than enough theories about the weighting of the draw due to gender, age, geographic location, past events completed and club affiliations on the last few years' threads to fuel that without resorting to numerology of postcodes and time estimates!


Yebbut, this year is 2016. 16 .... geddit? 2 to the power 4!! It all makes sense
Wibble.


----------



## 123456789 (10 Feb 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Yebbut, this year is 2016. 16 .... geddit? 2 to the power 4!! It all makes sense
> Wibble.



You have been a member since 4.8.12.
4+8 = 12
1&2 is 12
4+8+1+2 is 15
1+5 is 6 which is half of 12.

The sixth month of the year is June and in June 2016 the new 10th (9th) Planet comes into our solar system discovered by NASA in 1982 and not mentioned again until this year. This means that David Icke's reptillians will return by July, the banking system will collapse, Trump will be elected king, the elites will retire to their bunkers located on the dark side of the moon, which will be problematic as they have never been there before. There will be a magnetic pole shift and revised earth tilt caused by El Nino, that other planet and Cern.

So Ride London 100 might get cancelled


----------



## sleaver (10 Feb 2016)

@123456789 have you got to much spare time at the moment


----------



## dickyknees (10 Feb 2016)

Third "Commiserations" magazine!

CBA to apply next year. Mind you saved a fortune on accommodation costs.


----------



## Freds Dad (10 Feb 2016)

A no for me as well.

I am considering a charity place but they are all national charities. If I could ride for a local charity I would do it but when you read about the pay of the heads of national charities it makes me think twice.
I'll probably do the Manchester 100 instead.


----------



## dickyknees (10 Feb 2016)

Freds Dad said:


> I am considering a charity place but they are all national charities. If I could ride for a local charity I would do it but when you read about the pay of the heads of national charities it makes me think twice.



+1

I won't be applying for one of the "thousands of charity places available"

I'm in the Wales Velothon in May, that'll do for me


----------



## mjr (10 Feb 2016)

Joffey said:


> There will be a charity or two that don't have a minimum sponsorship level.


Has it leaked out whether and how much charities pay for their guaranteed places yet?


----------



## Freds Dad (10 Feb 2016)

mjray said:


> Has it leaked out whether and how much charities pay for their guaranteed places yet?



What happens if you don't raise the minimum amount that charities require.


----------



## sleaver (10 Feb 2016)

Freds Dad said:


> What happens if you don't raise the minimum amount that charities require.


They will keep chasing you (even before the deadline based on experience) and will probably not accept you again in the future (I asked one once).

As for can they "make you pay" what ever you don't raise, I don't know.


----------



## lazybloke (10 Feb 2016)

User said:


> sticks a broom handle through your front spokes



I think you'll find that's a gold-plated, jewel-encrusted shooting stick.


----------



## vickster (10 Feb 2016)

Joffey said:


> Just had my magazine......... I'm in! But I'll be deferring my place to 2017. Going to do the Rise Above Sportive this year instead as my big one.


You have to pay twice if you defer


----------



## vickster (10 Feb 2016)

goosey said:


> Errr, can anyone tell me how much the entry fee is, please? In my excitement at getting an acceptance, I just filled out all the details without even looking!


£58 I think


----------



## DazC (10 Feb 2016)

The trend continues 
...although I took a charity place for the last two years but wont be this year.


----------



## benb (10 Feb 2016)

Yes, I'm in! 
So for me, that's:
Ballot
Charity
Skip
Ballot 

Not bad


----------



## DazC (10 Feb 2016)

User said:


> You keep them?



What can I say... guess I like rejection


----------



## Elybazza61 (10 Feb 2016)

Just to say that the recycling bin was a little fuller this evening.


----------



## Racing roadkill (10 Feb 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> So the predictable question - seeing as I won't be able to raise £500 plus for a charity place, I assume there is not a second ballot or another way in (aside from just turning up and joining in a few miles into the route)?



If you just turn up and join a few miles in, you will not have the requisite stickers on your frame etc. Any bikes / riders without stickers are pulled up by marshals. You'll be okay on the sections in the sticks, but you won't make it to the Mall.


----------



## Dec66 (10 Feb 2016)

I'm in.

No justice, is there?


----------



## vickster (10 Feb 2016)

I didn't get in. Hardly an issue as I won't be able to do it anyhow, so would have had to pay twice . Now to cancel the hotel I booked

I'll marshall instead


----------



## Markymark (10 Feb 2016)

Woah woah woah. 

Everyone needs to hold their horses. Nobody is quite yet in. 

I'm demanding a recount. You can start being happy once that has taken place.


----------



## Speedball (10 Feb 2016)

My better half and I both got in this year so very chuffed.

Couldn't see any info about bike transfers from the finish back to Stratford. Do they still do that?


----------



## Booyaa (10 Feb 2016)

Commiserations magazine again. Ever year now, applied for five London marathons in a row and never got a place in any of them either.


----------



## sleaver (10 Feb 2016)

sleaver said:


> I just tried and it took me to a screen asking for card details. I haven't had a magazine yet unless it is waiting for me at home but I guess I'm in.
> 
> If so, my run of ballot failures is over
> 
> I've only ridden my bike about three times since the last one....................oh boy I've got some training to do


I'm home now and it's confirmed, I'm in. 

I've got a really low rider number as well as in below 2000. Last year mine was above 35,000


----------



## Racing roadkill (10 Feb 2016)

Speedball said:


> My better half and I both got in this year so very chuffed.
> 
> Couldn't see any info about bike transfers from the finish back to Stratford. Do they still do that?


Yes.


----------



## sleaver (10 Feb 2016)

Speedball said:


> My better half and I both got in this year so very chuffed.
> 
> Couldn't see any info about bike transfers from the finish back to Stratford. Do they still do that?


They did last year but the "Transport Options" email doesn't come until a couple of months, if that, before hand.


----------



## Racing roadkill (10 Feb 2016)

sleaver said:


> I'm home now and it's confirmed, I'm in.
> 
> I've got a really low rider number as well as in below 2000. Last year mine was above 35,000


Last year I was 13133. It wasn't until I was back home I realised that I had two number 13's on my lid, and bike, and ( miraculously) nothing unlucky happened to me.







Mind you, I was wearing my 'lucky' pink socks.


----------



## sleaver (10 Feb 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> Last year I was 13133. It wasn't until I was back home I realised that I had two number 13's on my lid, and bike, *and ( miraculously) nothing unlucky happened to me*.


Are you sure? I mean, those socks, surely someone must have changed them without you knowing


----------



## Tomtrumps (10 Feb 2016)

33850 last year, 1825 this year! So chuffed to be in, charity place last year and it was one of the best days ever. Can't wait to repeat it!


----------



## Racing roadkill (10 Feb 2016)

Tomtrumps said:


> 33850 last year, 1825 this year! So chuffed to be in, charity place last year and it was one of the best days ever. Can't wait to repeat it!


I don't like Sportives, but this one, and the Isle of Wight Randonee, are the only ones I'll bother with. The Randonee is free, and the PRLS, is on closed roads. I'll take my time a bit more this year, and actually take some photos of the nicer bits of the route. It was a brilliant experience, and I'm looking forward to going around again.


----------



## SWSteve (10 Feb 2016)

I didn't get in :-( 

Any suggestions for another cycling challenge to take on instead?


----------



## DazC (10 Feb 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I didn't get in :-(
> 
> Any suggestions for another cycling challenge to take on instead?



Wales Velothon? http://www.velothon-wales.co.uk/en/


----------



## jefmcg (10 Feb 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I didn't get in :-(
> 
> Any suggestions for another cycling challenge to take on instead?


http://www.aukweb.net/events/?From=...tegory=&Dist_min=&Dist_max=&Aaa=&Region=south

or if you have your heart set on London
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/london-audaxes-2016.193747/


----------



## Norry1 (10 Feb 2016)

I'm away working at present but my good lady says the mag has arrived and I am in.

If this is correct, it means I have been successful 3 out of 4 years and did a charity place the other year.

I've started some structured training this year - and this will give me more motivation to stick at it as the closed roads give you the best chance to post a really good time and average speed.


----------



## Racing roadkill (10 Feb 2016)

Norry1 said:


> I'm away working at present but my good lady says the mag has arrived and I am in.
> 
> If this is correct, it means I have been successful 3 out of 4 years and did a charity place the other year.
> 
> I've started some structured training this year - and this will give me more motivation to stick at it as the closed roads give you the best chance to post a really good time and average speed.


Yep, you have to remember that Sportives are all about getting a good time, and average speed.


----------



## SWSteve (10 Feb 2016)

Not sure about heart set on London, but there was enough time to get the training in after a half marathon in ~a month. I'll look for something near the end of July - I'm away in August for 2 weeks so don't want to put all the training to waste with 2 weeks of drink and food with no training...


----------



## Norry1 (10 Feb 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> Yep, you have to remember that Sportives are all about getting a good time, and average speed.



Horses for courses. Some rides are for the company, or the views or for just getting out. Other rides are about working hard, or getting your PB or beating as many people as you can. So long as you know which is which, it is all good


----------



## StuAff (10 Feb 2016)

The commiserations magazine, again.....
Good luck to all those who got the other one.


----------



## philk56 (10 Feb 2016)

No space for me this year, so that's one out of four so far. Slightly better than another member on here who has been unsuccessful all four times


----------



## Ollie W (11 Feb 2016)

Missed out again, 0/2  Tempted to ride for one of the cancer charities if I can get a place since they're causes dear to my heart.


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 Feb 2016)

Norry1 said:


> Horses for courses. Some rides are for the company, or the views or for just getting out. Other rides are about working hard, or getting your PB or beating as many people as you can. So long as you know which is which, it is all good


Only if you are seen to be riding in a manner not entirely consistent with the event ( trying to 'smash out' a PB) etc. You will be pulled up, whilst the Marshals 'have a word'. I saw quite a few people who were riding like complete bawbags, getting 'spoken to' last year. I also saw a few pile ups caused by said bawbags, ploughing into folk, who were just trying to get round. There's a time and a place for racing, this isn't it. Ride safe, enjoy the event .


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 Feb 2016)

Ollie W said:


> Missed out again, 0/2  Tempted to ride for one of the cancer charities if I can get a place since they're causes dear to my heart.


Go for it, I'd view it as money well spent, and every pound you raise, is a pound less you'd have to contribute to the 'minimum'. Also, the charity's do look after their fundraisers well. Last year I gave up my ballot place, for the official charity of the event 'Scope', there was no minimum amount to raise, but I got over 700 quid for them anyway.They supplied a nice souvenir Jersey, and when we finished, we had a reception laid on at a London Hotel, with sports massages, and they even cleaned and fettled the bike. If you go in on the paid charity route, and you at least make an effort to get somewhere near their minimum fundraising contribution, a lot of charities, will not be too bothered about the full amount


----------



## lazybloke (11 Feb 2016)

Gah! Another rejection.
So it's the charity option for me. With employer "match funding" I reckon the fundraising target is achievable.


----------



## Montydog (11 Feb 2016)

Not got in........


----------



## rb58 (11 Feb 2016)

I'm in. That's 2/2 for me. Rider number 3000.


----------



## Shooter999 (11 Feb 2016)

Didn't get in


----------



## Elybazza61 (11 Feb 2016)

Might still get in for this as the club may have some 'team' places available.

Not tempted by the charity entry as I did one last year so don't want to hassle bods again.


----------



## Adrian_K (11 Feb 2016)

DazC said:


> What can I say... guess I like rejection


I don't feel quite so bad, also third rejection. Although my magazine took 3 or 4 nanoseconds to find it's way to the bin.
Right now I don't feel that I can go through the hassle of fundraising again.


----------



## benb (11 Feb 2016)

DazC said:


> Wales Velothon? http://www.velothon-wales.co.uk/en/



I did this last year, the first year it was on. 
Great ride, beautiful scenery. Some teething problems which they'll hopefully have sorted out.


----------



## 123456789 (11 Feb 2016)

sleaver said:


> @123456789 have you got to much spare time at the moment



@sleaver - probably - I'm off the bike with stitches in my back at the moment - I think it's the fault of the illuminate or Bildebergs or whatever they're called


----------



## Nig mtb (11 Feb 2016)

Did the first year for charity, not asking friends & family any more to fund my riding.
Not in 3rd year running.
Next year will be my last attempt.


----------



## Mile195 (11 Feb 2016)

I didn't get in. So I'll have my £40 back and go do the same route on my own the next day I expect...


----------



## vickster (11 Feb 2016)

Mile195 said:


> I didn't get in. So I'll have my £40 back and go do the same route on my own the next day I expect...


Why did you pay if no place? Unless you ticked the box saying you were happy to donate the fee even if unsuccessful?


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Feb 2016)

I'm relieved to read of so many other people's tales of repeated failure. I don't feel quite so personally slighted. I'll enter again next year, it doesn't take much effort to do. 

I did, for a few seconds, consider doing it for charity, but I don't want to have to bug people, and anyway I don't want to be sponsored for something I do anyway. One thought was to do it on the Brommie to add a bit of interest, but .... nah.


----------



## lazybloke (11 Feb 2016)

After the disappointment of yesterday's ballot rejection, today I am celebrating confirmation of my charity place 

I've never done a 100 mile ride in my life, so it's definitely a challenge and I won't mind asking friends, family and colleagues for sponsorship. They all think it's an inconceivable distance to ride by bike anyway.

Maybe I should fish the commiserations magazine out of the bin - it did have training plans.


----------



## Mile195 (11 Feb 2016)

vickster said:


> Why did you pay if no place? Unless you ticked the box saying you were happy to donate the fee even if unsuccessful?


I assume they took it straight off then refunded it if you didn't get in. That's what they always used to do with the London Marathon. I didn't get into that 4 times either before I gave up and accepted that I would never run a marathon (and quite honestly the london marathon is a pretty boring course anyway so it wasn't the end of the world).
To be honest these things hack me off a bit anyway. Lots of people get in year after year, while others never get in at all. It should be more of a "if you don't get in this year, you're higher up the list for next year". Yes it takes a bit more admin, but then put the fee up by a fiver. Most people would happily pay it if they thought it gave them a reasonable chance of a place next year.
I know there's the charity option, but quite honestly they want stupid money pledged these days. My friends and family are nice people who'll support a good cause, but I can't expect £1000 out of them. I'm also not the kind of person that's happy to go around throwing a bucket into the face of everyone at work, asking them to throw their wallet, car keys and deeds to their house into it.
Like I say, I can wait until the day after and ride the course free of charge. I can then take my £40, give it to a local charity that doesn't get all the promotion and hype of the big ones, and I don't need to send an annoying email to all my work colleagues either. Everyone wins.


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Feb 2016)

lazybloke said:


> After the disappointment of yesterday's ballot rejection, today I am celebrating confirmation of my charity place
> 
> I've never done a 100 mile ride in my life, so it's definitely a challenge and I won't mind asking friends, family and colleagues for sponsorship. They all think it's an inconceivable distance to ride by bike anyway.
> 
> Maybe I should fish the commiserations magazine out of the bin - it did have training plans.



Since you're the first one I've read that has posted about a charity place and in a positive manner, post up yourJjust Giving page and I'll send you an Ayrton Senna to get you started.


----------



## Nomadski (11 Feb 2016)

Super happy to get a Congratulations magazine through the post, dampened by learning @themosquitoking got a commiserations mag. 2 years running I got in so feel very lucky.


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 Feb 2016)

The funny thing is, I only picked this up today. The way I knew I'd got in, was an email from just giving, asking me if I'd like to set up another account. Nice to have it all officially confirmed now, it means I don't have to retreat sheepishly into the virtual corner, for jumping the proverbial gun.


----------



## mjr (11 Feb 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> View attachment 118684


Is it only me that thinks "isn't she embarrassed to be photographed wearing that... replica Team Sky shorts?"


----------



## jefmcg (11 Feb 2016)

Mile195 said:


> I assume they took it straight off then refunded it if you didn't get in.


Did you give payment details? Then I think you donated you entrance fee. I remember the website was a bit tricky, if you weren't paying attention, you could miss the "i want to donated my fee" box to uncheck. They do not ask for payment if you don't check that.

On the brightside, there's another ballot for those generous souls, so you may still get in.


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Feb 2016)

jefmcg said:


> On the brightside, there's another ballot for those generous souls, so you may still get in.


I thought that the "I donated my fee" ballot took place at the same time as the main ballot. (Or immediately afterwards) I don't think they have two separate tranches of results released.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (11 Feb 2016)

I never got in for the third year running and someone i know who hardly cycles and just entered on a whim did (doesn't make sense to me).

Anyway I've decided to go down the charity route and signed up for a prostate cancer charity.i'm happy with that because as a prostate cancer survivor i'm more than happy to give something back.


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 Feb 2016)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> I never got in for the third year running and someone i know who hardly cycles and just entered on a whim did (doesn't make sense to me).
> 
> Anyway I've decided to go down the charity route and signed up for a prostate cancer charity.i'm happy with that because as a prostate cancer survivor i'm more than happy to give something back.


That's the random nature of the ballot, and well done / chapeau for going down the charity route, especially as it's something so close to you.


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 Feb 2016)

lazybloke said:


> After the disappointment of yesterday's ballot rejection, today I am celebrating confirmation of my charity place
> 
> I've never done a 100 mile ride in my life, so it's definitely a challenge and I won't mind asking friends, family and colleagues for sponsorship. They all think it's an inconceivable distance to ride by bike anyway.
> 
> Maybe I should fish the commiserations magazine out of the bin - it did have training plans.


Well done, it's a fantastic event, and it's very well organised. You won't notice the mileage, there's too much going on.


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 Feb 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'm relieved to read of so many other people's tales of repeated failure. I don't feel quite so personally slighted. I'll enter again next year, it doesn't take much effort to do.
> 
> I did, for a few seconds, consider doing it for charity, but I don't want to have to bug people, and anyway I don't want to be sponsored for something I do anyway. One thought was to do it on the Brommie to add a bit of interest, but .... nah.


That's the spirit. Don't be downhearted, it really is a random process, and just the luck of the draw. Keep applying, if you're not in it, you can't 'win' it, so to speak.


----------



## SquareDaff (11 Feb 2016)

Did anyone else get the commiserations shirt? My friend did. Lets just say I have seen better quality from Aldi!


----------



## goody (11 Feb 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I didn't get in :-(
> 
> Any suggestions for another cycling challenge to take on instead?


Velothon Wales.


----------



## lazybloke (11 Feb 2016)

CarlP said:


> Since you're the first one I've read that has posted about a charity place and in a positive manner, post up yourJjust Giving page and I'll send you an Ayrton Senna to get you started.



Yes please! Any donations gratefully received! I'm thrown together a fundraising page. I'll have to refine it over the next few days....
In the sig!


----------



## goody (11 Feb 2016)

I didn't get in. 
Got a place through work the year it p****d down. Really enjoyed it, hope it rains this year just so you can have as much fun as I did!
Oh and the wife got in, I'll buy her a rain jacket just in case.


----------



## jefmcg (11 Feb 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> I thought that the "I donated my fee" ballot took place at the same time as the main ballot. (Or immediately afterwards) I don't think they have two separate tranches of results released.


Yeah, I think so too. I just was trying to find the upside when telling someone they had spent £40 they didn't mean to.


----------



## vickster (11 Feb 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Yeah, I think so too. I just was trying to find the upside when telling someone they had spent £40 they didn't mean to.


I don't get the £40, the entrance is more than that £58 IIRC (or perhaps £68, it went up last year, can't remember how much I am due to get as part of my PI claim having had to pull out in 2014)


----------



## steverob (11 Feb 2016)

Didn't get in this year so I'm now 1 out of 2 (got in first time in 2015, didn't enter in 2013 or 2014). Out of the three people I personally know who entered the ballot, the two who rode last year both got the "Commiserations" magazine like me, while the one who missed out last time, got "Congratulations" this year.

Better go cancel that hotel booking for the Saturday before while I remember...


----------



## Ollie W (11 Feb 2016)

Tempted to go for charity. But then again I don't yet have another bike, I've only done 25 miles before and I'm a bit fat currently... maybe I'll wait til next year and just go on an adventure with you lot. But it's so tempting to ride on closed roads...


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 Feb 2016)

steverob said:


> Didn't get in this year so I'm now 1 out of 2 (got in first time in 2015, didn't enter in 2013 or 2014). Out of the three people I personally know who entered the ballot, the two who rode last year both got the "Commiserations" magazine like me, while the one who missed out last time, got "Congratulations" this year.
> 
> Better go cancel that hotel booking for the Saturday before while I remember...


Or keep the hotel booking and do the freeride on the Saturday.


----------



## Mile195 (12 Feb 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Did you give payment details? Then I think you donated you entrance fee. I remember the website was a bit tricky, if you weren't paying attention, you could miss the "i want to donated my fee" box to uncheck. They do not ask for payment if you don't check that.
> 
> On the brightside, there's another ballot for those generous souls, so you may still get in.


I can't remember to be honest. I did it in a rush and I have met goldfish that have more attention to detail than I do. It may not even have been £40.
I don't think I elected to give it to charity though. I seem to remember a picture of the jersey you get looking genuinely cheap and nasty.
I know that's not the point and they're all good causes but I just prefer to donate to smaller local charities given the choice.


----------



## jefmcg (12 Feb 2016)

Mile195 said:


> I can't remember to be honest. I did it in a rush and I have met goldfish that have more attention to detail than I do. It may not even have been £40.
> I don't think I elected to give it to charity though. I seem to remember a picture of the jersey you get looking genuinely cheap and nasty.
> I know that's not the point and they're all good causes but I just prefer to donate to smaller local charities given the choice.


You don't see the button. It's pretty dishonest.



jefmcg said:


> I've just had a play with it, the site is a teensy bit broken. On the main page where you fill out most of your details, there is a hidden box about donating you fee. When you get to that page, hit submit without filling in all the fields. Then the page will redraw with most of the boxes highlighted in red. You'll also now see the "I want to donate my entry fee" button, which is checked. Uncheck it and then you can enrol without it asking for your credit card.



IE if you fill out all the fields correctly the first time, you will never even see the question, you just go to a page where they ask for payment,

Sorry, but you aren't getting your money back. You will be getting a nasty jersey though.


----------



## Racing roadkill (12 Feb 2016)

Mile195 said:


> I haveI seem to remember a picture of the jersey you get looking genuinely cheap and nasty.
> .



I can't speak for all of the charities, but Scope supplied a not too bad DHB jersey, with their logo and the PRLS logo on it. I still wear it on rides now, it's still going strong. So ( that one anyway ) certainly isn't "cheap and nasty". It's not 'Rapha', but hey ho.


----------



## JoeyB (12 Feb 2016)

I got in. Failed last two times. Magazine was sat by front door for two days!


----------



## Milkfloat (12 Feb 2016)

Joffey said:


> There will be a charity or two that don't have a minimum sponsorship level. Last year I did it for the Spinal Injuries Assoc who had no minimum donation. I raised about £250 which is about the max I can ever raise for some reason!



Thanks for the tip! I got place through the same charity which is pretty apt seeing as I had some spinal surgery last year. Fingers crossed I can find some people willing to sponsor me doing something I really enjoy.


----------



## sleaver (12 Feb 2016)

jefmcg said:


> You don't see the button. It's pretty dishonest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw the question and managed to elect not to donate my entry fee so that I didn't get asked for payment. Just saying.


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Feb 2016)

I was feeling a bit flush and generous, and I figured that donating my fee might help me change my run of failures.

I was wrong.  

But, on the upside, I do have a jersey that is very probably too small (I haven't bothered trying it on).


----------



## jefmcg (12 Feb 2016)

sleaver said:


> I saw the question and managed to elect not to donate my entry fee so that I didn't get asked for payment. Just saying.


Well, obviously it's possible to see the button, otherwise everyone would have paid it. The wrong part is that it is _possible_ to never be shown the button, and not realise you can enter without paying and that the money you pay is not refundable.


----------



## Markymark (12 Feb 2016)

It was pretty clear to me that you can enter without paying.


----------



## 123456789 (12 Feb 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> I was feeling a bit flush and generous, and I figured that donating my fee might help me change my run of failures.
> 
> I was wrong.
> 
> But, on the upside, I do have a jersey that is very probably too small (I haven't bothered trying it on).



Just out of interest what does the commiseration Jersey look like


----------



## jefmcg (12 Feb 2016)

Markymark said:


> It was pretty clear to me that you can enter without paying.


It was a long page, with lots of fields. If you filled in any field wrong or missed any field - as most people would have done - then when the page refreshed with errors highlighted, you saw the check box, and probably assumed you had just not noticed it the first time - and it would seem "pretty clear". If, however, you filled in each and every box perfectly the first time and the page never refreshed, then you never saw the check box and were taken straight to a payment page. And as it is pretty normal for such events to take payments and then refund, there would be nothing to suggest you could enter without paying.


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Feb 2016)

123456789 said:


> Just out of interest what does the commiseration Jersey look like


It's still in its plastic bag, so I'm not quite sure. I think it's blue. But I have dodgy colour vision, so maybe not.


----------



## sleaver (12 Feb 2016)

@jefmcg What's to be gained by constantly criticising the ballot entry page when it is clear it was understandable? You seem to have gone into a worrying amount of detail in testing ballot page of an event that you had no interest in and making assumptions on what ten's of thousands of people will have done with nothing to back it up with.

Maybe it is just your aim to be a troll in this thread.


----------



## jefmcg (12 Feb 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> I've always fancied this but cant work out how to just enter for myself...or how much it costs, or what happens if I am not selected (do I loose the money?)
> 
> the info on the page is pretty poor and when I enter the ballot it asks for my payment details without any confirmation of how much...or what the conditions of the ballot mare.
> 
> Can anyone save me from trawling the sites "information" and summarise please.



So, that's at least 2 people on this thread on this thread who got taken to the payment page without seeing the checkbox.

It was either an error with the page design or deliberate to get more donations. I don't know which. I do this for a living, so it bugged me.


----------



## Nomadski (12 Feb 2016)

jefmcg said:


> So, that's at least 2 people on this thread on this thread who got taken to the payment page without seeing the checkbox.
> 
> It was either an error with the page design or deliberate to get more donations. I don't know which. I do this for a living, so it bugged me.



Are you talking about the checkbox you can select to donate if you are not successful? I saw that ok, as I didn't want the horrible jersey - in fact there was a discussion about it earlier in this thread I think.

Maybe it was a very old version of IE that some people were using that caused issues? Maybe it was bad design that caused a small number of people to not see the box....I dunno. I saw it ok though.


----------



## DWiggy (12 Feb 2016)

Got the Jersey too looks like I donated :/


----------



## DWiggy (12 Feb 2016)

...and I didnt get in!


----------



## jefmcg (12 Feb 2016)

BTW, anyone that doesn't get in, and wants to ride on closed roads in London, the whole of the south west corner of London is effectively closed, as no traffic can cross the ride route, so there are very few cars, even on the roads that are open. I had a lovely pootle last year, doing some shopping and meeting @vickster for afternoon tea in Esher, and barely saw a car.

https://www.strava.com/activities/359856019


----------



## Nomadski (12 Feb 2016)

jefmcg said:


> BTW, anyone that doesn't get in, and wants to ride on closed roads in London, the whole of the south west corner of London is effectively closed, as no traffic can cross the ride route, so there are very few cars, even on the roads that are open. I had a lovely pootle last year, doing some shopping and meeting @vickster for afternoon tea in Esher, and barely saw a car.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/359856019



You barely saw a car riding through Teddington, Esher, Kingston and Wimbledon? Were you cycling at 3am? :P

I know that area well, doing more than my fair share of rides from my old home in Morden, and that is congestion city!

Not that it bothered me much, easy to acclimatise to that level of traffic if you do it enough.

I do miss Richmond Park though....very therapeutic riding around there. 

*EDIT: Oh on the day you mean...D'oh. Reading comprehension fail.*


----------



## vickster (12 Feb 2016)

jefmcg said:


> BTW, anyone that doesn't get in, and wants to ride on closed roads in London, the whole of the south west corner of London is effectively closed, as no traffic can cross the ride route, so there are very few cars, even on the roads that are open. I had a lovely pootle last year, doing some shopping and meeting @vickster for afternoon tea in Esher, and barely saw a car.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/359856019


We will have to go out and enjoy the roads...if I'm allowed back on a bike by then


----------



## vickster (12 Feb 2016)

You can register interest for a team LCC place here for £58...probably best to be a member 

http://petition.lcc.org.uk/ea-action/action?ea.client.id=1745&ea.campaign.id=45733

Note, I haven't read the Ts & Cs about fundraising if there are any!


----------



## ianrauk (12 Feb 2016)

vickster said:


> You can register interest for a team LCC place here for £58...probably best to be a member
> 
> http://petition.lcc.org.uk/ea-action/action?ea.client.id=1745&ea.campaign.id=45733
> 
> Note, I haven't read the Ts & Cs about fundraising if there are any!



£450 iirc

Edit: that amount is for their Tour of Yorkshire sportive

Further edit: What it looks like is that if you have secured a place, they are just asking you to raise money for them. They are not offering any places. Not that I can see on their website.


----------



## martint235 (12 Feb 2016)

ianrauk said:


> £450 iirc
> 
> Edit: that amount is for their Tour of Yorkshire sportive
> 
> Further edit: What it looks like is that if you have secured a place, they are just asking you to raise money for them. They are not offering any places. Not that I can see on their website.


So basically, you're saying that if someone has gone to all the trouble of securing and paying for a ballot place, if you then pay LCC £58 they'll _let you_ fundraise for them rather than say a deserving cause?


----------



## vickster (12 Feb 2016)

The email I got suggests they have places for unsuccessful applicants


----------



## ianrauk (12 Feb 2016)

martint235 said:


> So basically, you're saying that if someone has gone to all the trouble of securing and paying for a ballot place, if you then pay LCC £58 they'll _let you_ fundraise for them rather than say a deserving cause?


No. Only if you have won a place through the ballot. They want you to raise money for them.


----------



## vickster (12 Feb 2016)

from the email...

Whether or not you were successful in landing a ballot place for this year's RideLondon 100, we'd love you to race for Team LCC. The ride begins at the Olympic Park and follows a 100-mile route on closed roads through London and into the beautiful Surrey countryside. With challenging climbs, stunning scenery and a great atmosphere, it’s a truly awesome event. Registration fee is £58.To register interest in riding for Team LCC in the 2016 RideLondon-Surrey 100 click here now.

We also have limited Team LCC spaces for The Maserati Tour de Yorkshire. It is your chance to take on the same sportive as the pro riders, cycling through beautiful Yorkshire countryside in an event organised by the owners of Tour de France, and the folks at Human Race and Welcome to Yorkshire. You will also finish on the Tour de Yorkshire finish line, in front of the waiting crowds for the pro race! Registration fee is £55.To register interest in riding for Team LCC in the 2016 RideLondon-Surrey 100 click here now.

When you ride for Team LCC you’ll receive a ton of support from help meeting your fundraising target (£450 both races) to training rides to get you match fit, so whether it’s a challenge in the South or a Northern conquest you fancy you’ll be in good hands. And of course you’ll receive a Team LCC jersey to don on your way! All money raised will help support vital campaigns such as our 2016 mayoral petitionSign for Cycling.

If you don't like it, don't ride or find another charity place of which there'll be plenty


----------



## ianrauk (12 Feb 2016)

Aha...that's where I saw the £450. I got the mail too. Though I'm not a member of the LCC.


----------



## vickster (12 Feb 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Aha...that's where I saw the £450. I got the mail too. Though I'm not a member of the LCC.


Nor am I but I'm a part of the local committee!


----------



## ianrauk (12 Feb 2016)

So...for LCC place...its £58 and £450.


----------



## vickster (12 Feb 2016)

ianrauk said:


> So...for LCC place...its £58 and £450.


Looks that way. Similar to other charities


----------



## oldgreyandslow (12 Feb 2016)

2/4 for me now, did the first one failed to get in after that and this was my final try, so I'm pretty chuffed and determined to beat my 2013 time. I stayed in the Travelodge at Excel first time round and it cost about £60. This time no rooms at the Travelodge or the Premier Inn, but managed to get the Holiday Inn Express at £120 which is madness its a holiday inn express for christs sake!


----------



## vickster (12 Feb 2016)

I had a £55 booking at the ibis in Leytonstone, under 5 miles away. Dunno if more now


----------



## Louch (13 Feb 2016)

I was quite glad I was unsuccessful. Was only when I got the reminder email last week that thinking over the logistics of me and bike in London for two days was going to be complicated And expensive


----------



## andy29764 (14 Feb 2016)

In for the first time after 3 commiserations.

My question for the "regulars" at this, does the ride number mean anything with regard to start times ?


----------



## Nomadski (14 Feb 2016)

andy29764 said:


> In for the first time after 3 commiserations.
> 
> My question for the "regulars" at this, does the ride number mean anything with regard to start times ?



Bears no relation


----------



## Norry1 (15 Feb 2016)

Your start time is normally related to the estimated completion time you put in your entry - but seemingly not always


----------



## User482 (15 Feb 2016)

4th time lucky!


----------



## rb58 (15 Feb 2016)

For those who need to stay overnight prior to the event, check out some of the hotels south of the river. Last year the Blackwall tunnel was closed to cars so cyclists could ride through to the start.


----------



## Adrian_K (15 Feb 2016)

rb58 said:


> For those who need to stay overnight prior to the event, check out some of the hotels south of the river. Last year the Blackwall tunnel was closed to cars so cyclists could ride through to the start.


on top of that, there were a large number of marshals directing you to the start.


----------



## Louch (15 Feb 2016)

Just received an email saying my entry fee will be exchanged for a jersey, when I specifically remember making sure I wasn't paying if I didn't get entry. If it leaves my account, will raise a Dispute with my bank


----------



## Milkfloat (15 Feb 2016)

Louch said:


> Just received an email saying my entry fee will be exchanged for a jersey, when I specifically remember making sure I wasn't paying if I didn't get entry. If it leaves my account, will raise a Dispute with my bank



I think it is in error as the two of us who entered and failed at work also got the email. We are both adamant that we did not tick that box. I suspect there will be a retraction email by eod tomorrow.


----------



## Louch (15 Feb 2016)

DWiggy said:


> Got the Jersey too looks like I donated :/


Just to check, this came with the magazine saying unsuccessful? Or was it separate? I have the mag, no jersey, but today an email saying a jersey is on its way


----------



## Booyaa (15 Feb 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> I think it is in error as the two of us who entered and failed at work also got the email. We are both adamant that we did not tick that box. I suspect there will be a retraction email by eod tomorrow.


Got the same email, followed closely by another without the bit about donating the fee.


----------



## jefmcg (15 Feb 2016)

jefmcg said:


> It was either an *error with the page design* or deliberate to get more donations.



Yup, Now they are sending emails promising shirts to people who haven't paid, I am going to assume the buggy registration page was done in error. 

It's a good rule of thumb to assume incompetence rather than malice. Apologies to RideLondon team.


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Feb 2016)

Today I got an email from Prudential, nearly a week after getting the commiserations mag in the post. It begins: "We regret to advise you blah blah blah".

But wait! An hour later I received another email, entitled "Ballot results - Correction". Excitedly, I opened it. It begins, in red, "Please ignore the incorrect email sent to you earlier today. This was due to a system error. Our apologies. Please see your correct ballot result below." 

This is looking good. I must be in after all. I read on ....

It continues "We regret to advise you ... blah blah blah"

Bugger.

In one email I donated my fee. In the other, I didn't. Parallel universes.


----------



## Louch (15 Feb 2016)

Correction email received.


----------



## srw (15 Feb 2016)

I've got a rejection email today. I think I entered the Brommie race with my work email address, and @rvw entered from her work email address. We'll find out when we get home.


----------



## sleaver (16 Feb 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Yup, Now they are sending emails promising shirts to people who haven't paid, I am going to assume the buggy registration page was done in error.


Your assumption was an error as RideLondon admitted to errors with the emails being sent 

Didn't you say you was going to unsubscribe to this thread when the results were out


----------



## jefmcg (16 Feb 2016)

sleaver said:


> Your assumption was an error as RideLondon admitted to errors with the emails being sent


I assumed the emails were sent in error. Thus, rather than assuming they are both error-prone and corrupt, I applied Occam's razor and decided a slapdash culture had produced the buggy web page and the mistaken emails.

refs: Dear Rich Bastard

Edit: and feel free to put me on ignore.


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Feb 2016)

It's slightly odd, isn't it, that they can get (correct) postal mailings out several days before (ballsed-up) emails. 

And they can't spell "brake"

And they failed to chose me! A rider who would enhance their event like no other.

What a bunch of nitwits.


----------



## StuAff (16 Feb 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> It's slightly odd, isn't it, that they can get (correct) postal mailings out several days before (ballsed-up) emails.
> 
> And they can't spell "brake"
> 
> ...


^That. Though, frankly, I object more to the way they run the ballot. If you get picked and you want to ride for charity, fair enough. But I do not think they should then turn around and try and flog the rejected people a charity place, and then turn them down from actually riding because they haven't raised enough...(I wouldn't). I don't think they should have guaranteed charity places at all. Do any of the charity places that don't get used go back in the pot?


----------



## Easytigeress (16 Feb 2016)

Hi all, newbie here. Sorry for the duplicate request but was wondering where I could find info on the "no min sponsorship" charity places? I didn't get in the ballot
 
Thanks.


----------



## sleaver (16 Feb 2016)

StuAff said:


> and then turn them down from actually riding because they haven't raised enough...


Charities don't stop you from actually riding if you haven't raised enough. They just chase you afterwards. Then chase you some more and then.........well, you've guessed it


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Feb 2016)

sleaver said:


> Charities don't stop you from actually riding if you haven't raised enough. They just chase you afterwards. Then chase you some more and then.........well, you've guessed it


And then what? 

Do they ... Make you feel a bit guilty???? The horror.


----------



## sleaver (16 Feb 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> And then what?
> 
> Do they ... Make you feel a bit guilty???? The horror.


Yeah, they do try and play the guilt card. As one said to me, they are also less likely to give you a place in the future.

They don't stop you riding though and that is the initial comment I was replying too.


----------



## mjr (16 Feb 2016)

Easytigeress said:


> Hi all, newbie here. Sorry for the duplicate request but was wondering where I could find info on the "no min sponsorship" charity places? I didn't get in the ballot
> 
> Thanks.


I think this may be the only one posted so far this year:



Joffey said:


> There will be a charity or two that don't have a minimum sponsorship level. Last year I did it for the Spinal Injuries Assoc who had no minimum donation. I raised about £250 which is about the max I can ever raise for some reason!


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Feb 2016)

I did a very very quick search, before I decided against the idea. The lowest I saw was a charity called Revitalise.org.uk which does short breaks for disabled people and carers who had a £300 minimum. I have no connection with then other than having looked at their website.


----------



## Nomadski (16 Feb 2016)

StuAff said:


> ^That. Though, frankly, I object more to the way they run the ballot. If you get picked and you want to ride for charity, fair enough. But I do not think they should then turn around and *try and flog the rejected people a charity place*, and then turn them down from actually riding because they haven't raised enough...(I wouldn't). I don't think they should have guaranteed charity places at all. Do any of the charity places that don't get used go back in the pot?



Some may want a second opportunity to take part, if you see it as flogging, fair doos, don't do it, but for some it's a chance to do something cool for more than one reason, like it was for me in 2013.

If there were no charity places, this event would not go ahead, period.


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Feb 2016)

I think the ballot should replaced with a first come first served registration, like they do for the New York Five Boro's ride and the Cape Argus in South Africa. The riders that really want to ride make sure they're on the site to register when it opens.


----------



## mjr (16 Feb 2016)

CarlP said:


> I think the ballot should replaced with a first come first served registration, like they do for the New York Five Boro's ride and the Cape Argus in South Africa. The riders that really want to ride make sure they're on the site to register when it opens.


Are you serious? That would probably be a big skew towards places with fast internet and screw anyone who lives in a rural area and has to go to work so can't spend registration day in London or another fast city.

And that's assuming RideLondon can build a website that wouldn't crumble under the volume.


----------



## Louch (16 Feb 2016)

Ballot seems to be fairest way. No way to please everyone, but plenty other sportives out there


----------



## Nomadski (16 Feb 2016)

mjray said:


> Are you serious? That would probably be a big skew towards places with fast internet and screw anyone who lives in a rural area and has to go to work so can't spend registration day in London or another fast city.
> 
> And that's assuming RideLondon can build a website that wouldn't crumble under the volume.



They could use Ticketmaster.....what could possibly go wrong?!


----------



## sleaver (16 Feb 2016)

Louch said:


> No way to please everyone


Ain't that true from reading this thread  God help them is they have a check box or if charities try to get people to fundraise for them.

Don't forget we still have the moaning about people riding dangerously because they overtook someone, how start times are allocated etc. Can't forget how it is so inconvenient to have to pick up rider numbers 

I entered the ballot for the London Marathon once and didn't get in. Rather than moaning or picking holes in it, I just entered another one!


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Feb 2016)

mjray said:


> Are you serious? That would probably be a big skew towards places with fast internet and screw anyone who lives in a rural area and has to go to work so can't spend registration day in London or another fast city.
> 
> And that's assuming RideLondon can build a website that wouldn't crumble under the volume.



Yes I am serious, it works very well for the two events I mentioned above both much bigger and running longer than the RLS 100.


----------



## sleaver (17 Feb 2016)

CarlP said:


> Yes I am serious, it works very well for the two events I mentioned above both much bigger and running longer than the RLS 100.


It also worked for the Berlin Marathon when they were first come, first served.

They just had a simple page asking for your name and email address and when places had gone, the form was closed. An email was then sent to those who had filled in the form with a link to fill in full entry details and pay. It was simple and no one complained.


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Feb 2016)

The only way that I can think of improving on the current system would be to leave it as it is, but give me a guaranteed entry.

A weighted ballot with reserved places for charities gives the right mix of fairness and funding. It only seems "unfair" if you don't get lucky in the ballot.

Other approaches, such as first come first served, cutting out the guaranteed charity places, making people ride qualifying events, would be more expensive to organise and/or would reduce revenue and/or would be less inclusive.

Even the seemingly stupid and wasteful magazine for sending out results probably has a role in bringing in advertising revenue.

The weighting in the ballot has the very important role of giving us something to speculate about endlessly.


----------



## 123456789 (17 Feb 2016)

Perhaps people should not be able to to re-apply for the ballot for the next year or even two after a successful year to give someone else a chance

That may cut down their revenue, which would never do


----------



## srw (17 Feb 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> And then what?
> 
> Do they ... Make you feel a bit guilty???? The horror.


From the terms and conditions for one charity place application...



> I understand that [charity name] is required to report to the race organisers as “poor performers” any participant who fails to raise the pledged amount. (This could affect your chances of competing in any other running event; other charities will also have access to these details.)


(Yes, it does say "running"!)

So I suspect there is a naughty list maintained of miscreants who take advantage of the charity's investment in the guaranteed place.


----------



## srw (17 Feb 2016)

And, since the chair of the charity's trustees is sitting on the sofa next to me and is a member here I will post a link for her...

http://www.cclg.org.uk/support-us/RideLondon-100

£50 registration, £500 minimum sponsorship and the afore-mentioned condition if you renege on your promise. A small charity supporting paediatric oncologists with professional development and the families of children with cancer with information leaflets.


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Feb 2016)

123456789 said:


> Perhaps people should not be able to to re-apply for the ballot for the next year or even two after a successful year to give someone else a chance
> 
> That may cut down their revenue, which would never do


I doubt that it would reduce revenue, as the event is already oversubscribed, but it would be very hard to police as people could just reapply with a different email address, our a subtly different name (with our without middle initial etc) and would just complicate matters.

Who knows, perhaps they already use previous success a part of the weighting (cue endless speculation).


----------



## rb58 (17 Feb 2016)

IIRC four unsuccessful attempts in the London Marathon ballot means a guaranteed entry next time. Do they do that with Ride London? Not that I'm bothered as I have a 100% success rate. Just sayin'


----------



## 123456789 (17 Feb 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> I doubt that it would reduce revenue, as the event is already oversubscribed, but it would be very hard to police as people could just reapply with a different email address, our a subtly different name (with our without middle initial etc) and would just complicate matters.
> 
> Who knows, perhaps they already use previous success a part of the weighting (cue endless speculation).



You could always rely on the good and honest nature of people not to do..........meh who am I kidding.

Maybe obligatory membership of British cycling or CTC and you have to quote your member no. each time would be a way to police it and generate extra revenue


----------



## mjr (17 Feb 2016)

sleaver said:


> They just had a simple page asking for your name and email address and when places had gone, the form was closed. An email was then sent to those who had filled in the form with a link to fill in full entry details and pay. It was simple and no one complained.


Yeah, right, no-one complains(!)  and it's not like running forums have comments about Berlin every year like "It just doesn't seem right and I'm sure there are many that thought they might as well register for nothing. [...] Not a well thought out plan from a runners perspective but an absolute goldmine for the organisers!" (from RunnersWorld about 2013's, from the first screen of DDG search results - I'm sure there's plenty more but that one has someone called "sleaver" discussing it  )


----------



## sleaver (17 Feb 2016)

rb58 said:


> IIRC four unsuccessful attempts in the London Marathon ballot means a guaranteed entry next time.


It was five and with "was" being the operative word.


mjray said:


> but that one has someone called "sleaver" discussing it


Well excuse me for not remembering what was said on a thread that is over three years old 


mjray said:


> and it's not like running forums have comments about Berlin every year


Berlin changed their system to be ballot based. You know, all those comments about ballot systems, similar to here  I'm sure you will be able to find lots of negative comments about the change is system as well


----------



## vickster (17 Feb 2016)

rb58 said:


> IIRC four unsuccessful attempts in the London Marathon ballot means a guaranteed entry next time. Do they do that with Ride London? Not that I'm bothered as I have a 100% success rate. Just sayin'


Maybe there should be a limit on the number of times someone can get a ballot place


----------



## User33236 (17 Feb 2016)

rb58 said:


> IIRC four unsuccessful attempts in the London Marathon ballot means a guaranteed entry next time. Do they do that with Ride London? Not that I'm bothered as I have a 100% success rate. Just sayin'


London Marathon stopped that a few years ago. Mrs SG has entered the last six ballots and is yet to get a place which is contrary to her three in a row for RideLondon.


----------



## mjr (17 Feb 2016)

sleaver said:


> Well excuse me for not remembering what was said on a thread that is over three years old


You're excused 


sleaver said:


> Berlin changed their system to be ballot based. You know, all those comments about ballot systems, similar to here  I'm sure you will be able to find lots of negative comments about the change is system as well


I didn't know that. I don't follow running as closely as cycling because I don't run (knackered joints) so my interest is only in stealing any great ideas running club organisers have  - Unless you have enough space to accept all entries, I'm sure it's a choice of which type of "unfair" system you want to use, but I feel a ballot is less unfair than fastest-internet-first.


----------



## User33236 (17 Feb 2016)

mjray said:


> You're excused
> 
> I didn't know that. I don't follow running as closely as cycling because I don't run (knackered joints) so my interest is only in stealing any great ideas running club organisers have  - Unless you have enough space to accept all entries, I'm sure it's a choice of which type of "unfair" system you want to use, but *I feel a ballot is less unfair* than fastest-internet-first.


Tend to agree but does the ballot entry window need to be for so long, as in RL?


----------



## sleaver (17 Feb 2016)

mjray said:


> but I feel a ballot is less unfair than fastest-internet-first.


Even when Berlin was first come, first served, it still took a couple of hours to fill 40,000 places. If your internet is slow enough to take that long to fill in three text boxes in this day and age, you need to upgrade your PC 



User33236 said:


> Tend to agree but does the ballot entry window need to be for so long, as in RL?


Its the same for the London Marathon where it is x number of people or by x date, which ever comes first. However, the ballot for the marathon does fill up quickly. They don't draw the ballot any earlier though.

I guess they want to say to charities that the rejection magazines will be sent to x amount of people and therefore charge for advertising accordingly. By keeping it open for longer, they will get more addresses for their list.


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Feb 2016)

It's our own fault for wanting to do it, and turning our noses up at similar events that are easier to enter like the Velothon Wales.

When I was a runner, I chose the New Forest marathon, which was lovely. No London Marathon angst at all.

To relieve my frustration at the commiserations mag I devised a 100 mile route, that I have yet to ride, called NTRL (nuts to Ride London)


----------



## rugby bloke (17 Feb 2016)

I'll be riding for a charity that is very close to my heart, supportive and appreciative of our efforts. Last year It did not feel like I was buying a place and they did not put any pressure on us to raise a set amount.
A few other observations for people who will be riding for the first time:
Sort your accommodation early, I left it to the last minute and was scrabbling around. Having said that I ended up in the Holiday Inn Express on Old Street. Great location, easy, well sign posted 20 min ride to the Olympic Park and a great pasta restaurant across the road for carbs loading the night before.
Its easy to over estimate your finish time - I went very conservative with 8 hours and ended up starting right at the back. In the end I finished in 6 and could pushed harder if I wanted to. Starting at the back gives you a sensible alarm clock time but means you have half an eye on the time right up to the first cut off point.
I used the bike courier service to get my bike home, for various logistical reasons it just seemed the best option. It was very straight forward and the bike arrived back at my house undamaged on the following Tuesday. Having to dismantle and bubble wrap your bike after riding on it for a day did feel like something off the Krypton Factor though ! This year I'm hoping to be able to sling on the roof of the car and take it home on the day.


----------



## Rustybucket (17 Feb 2016)

I didn't get in again this year - Just as well as my back is still screwed!
I have entered every year through the ballot & have never been successful!
Work has sponsored me twice to do it thou - so cant complain too much!


----------



## jefmcg (17 Feb 2016)

CarlP said:


> Yes I am serious, it works very well for the two events I mentioned above both much bigger and running longer than the RLS 100.


I just had a look at the 5 boros website. I don't think that approach would make people here any happier. First in, first served, OR pay a premium (around an extra $200) as a "VIP" and you can still enter now. I doubt many people would think it was fair for an express lane for the rich.

RideLondon must make some money from the disappointed riders. Why keep the website open for months, until the ride is oversubscribed 4 or 5 times, giving them a logistical headache if there isn't a reason? The could keep registrations open for a week or a month, and hold the draw if needed, and it would be just as fair, but for some reason they don't do it.

The draw looks pretty fair. You'd expect 1 in 4 or 5 to get in, and those who have entered every year to have - on average - got in once. Of course, the keen cyclists here are competing in equal terms with those who prevaricated for months and finally signed up the day before the ballot closed after being nagged and aren't even sure where their bike is - so that feels unfair.


----------



## Louch (17 Feb 2016)

Anyone annoyed at missing out , head up to Scotland and do the highland Perthshire challenge. 30 quid entry, 25 of which goes to charity. And you get scenic countryside around Perthshire. The fresh air might be a shock to the system, but it's a great day


----------



## wahla21 (19 Feb 2016)

Can't believe I didn't get in this year either, 4th year trying. The missus got in for the second year in a row. 

I will do it for Athma UK Charity though.


----------



## rugby bloke (24 Feb 2016)

So that's it - on-line form completed, no turning back. Its amazing what a difference a year makes; a full 2 hours shaved off me expected time, based on last year's ride. Going to have to live up to the hype now, plus I guess I might not get such a civilized start time as last year. Not too sure about some of the questions though - does it really matter is I'm a member of a health club ? The answer is no by the way.


----------



## srw (24 Feb 2016)

It appears that I'm being invited to be the front half of a tandem. Which makes up somewhat for not being able to make a prat of myself in a fancy-dress folding-bike race.

Placeholder for appropriately celebratory image.


----------



## lazybloke (24 Feb 2016)

The local rag for Dorking and Leatherhead had a story at the end of last week about Road Closures for this years London-Surrey events in Mole Valley.

This is to appease businesses and residents who are inconvenienced. The Mole Valley roads will reopen some 30-45 minutes earlier (hardly seems worth it) by redirecting "slower or struggling" cyclists onto a new shorter route.

I recall there have always been shortcuts for the slower riders, but what's new is this new shorter route is also to be used for a brand new event in the Ride London 2016 schedule. If it becomes a regular feature, then just maybe it will reduce future demand for the '100'.

It's not a done deal - organisers are 'seeking permission' for the new event and hope to formally announce it in March.


----------



## sleaver (25 Feb 2016)

lazybloke said:


> The local rag for Dorking and Leatherhead had a story at the end of last week about Road Closures for this years London-Surrey events in Mole Valley.


For the benefits of others, is it this? - http://www.dorkingandleatherheadadv...oad-closures/story-28753305-detail/story.html


> A proposal for this year's event submitted by organisers London Marathon Events states: "From feedback received from residents, places of worship and businesses within Surrey, the county council have asked that the London and Surrey Cycling Partnership [LSCP] explores all possible options to minimise the road closure period around the Ride London event from the learnings identified from the 2015 event.
> 
> "Providing an earlier optional route to those riders that feel unable to complete the current minimum distance of 86 miles gives a viable and managed option.
> 
> "It can be assumed that the majority of riders experiencing 'fitness' difficulties on the 100- mile ride after 26 miles will take the Short Route option by choice and not feel compelled to 'ride on' regardless."


----------



## zizou (25 Feb 2016)

That doesn't sound like the most sensible of ideas - if riders have an optional short cut at 26 miles (rather than one mandated by time limit) then it sounds like they will be joining the last part of the return route around about the time and place when pretty big groups of riders will be heading back too. There is then quite a potential for accidents in what has in previous years been the safest and calmest part of the route (despite most riders being tired by then)

I realise it's not a race but completing 100 miles is a really big challenge and accomplishment for many that take part, i'm not sure it is particular fair that they could be finishing hours after someone who chose to do half the route!


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Feb 2016)

Velothon Wales has a similar cutout which avoids the big climb up the Blorenge (which incidentally I refuse to call the Tumble, because in the years I lived round there I only ever heard it referred to as The Fiddler's Elbow)

It seems fair enough to me but 26 miles is a bit early in the route to expect people to make the decision.

IIRC the roads on the VW cutout section are not closed.


----------



## rugby bloke (25 Feb 2016)

This is a strange one, the first 26 miles is by far the easiest of the course. I accept that there can always be unexpected health problems on the day, however in general if a rider is experiencing fitness issues at this stage you have to question their level of preparation or suitability for the event. There is plenty of information in the pre publicity outing the nature of the event and the capabilities required of the riders.


----------



## vickster (25 Feb 2016)

My friend and I skipped Leith Hill as we had late start times and she had never ridden that far. Good job we did as we would have got caught up in the closure and not finished


----------



## sleaver (25 Feb 2016)

zizou said:


> That doesn't sound like the most sensible of ideas......


It also seems that they are just taking the issue they are trying to solve and moving it to another place that will impact others. By that, I mean they will be opening the roads around Mole Valley earlier, but they will need to close other roads instead and I would guess they would need to be closed for longer. That is unless that part won't be on closed roads until people get back on the main route.


----------



## derrick (25 Feb 2016)

They have turned the whole thing into a farce.


----------



## rugby bloke (25 Feb 2016)

I think the unfairness is the idea of people starting the ride who are clearly under-prepared, perhaps on ballot places that could have gone to those who would have made better use of them.
If you sign up for the ride it is you obligation to make sure that you put in the training miles so that you know you have every chance of finishing.


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Feb 2016)

I wonder if they'll lay on taxis for those that can't run the last six miles of the London Marathon.


----------



## jefmcg (25 Feb 2016)

CarlP said:


> I wonder if they'll lay on taxis for those that can't run the last six miles of the London Marathon.


I assume this is some sort of reductio ad absurdum, but they already do this on RideLondon: it's called the broom wagon.


----------



## mjr (25 Feb 2016)

CarlP said:


> I wonder if they'll lay on taxis for those that can't run the last six miles of the London Marathon.


The difference is that you're allowed to keep running the London Marathon after the broom wagon passes you, although the roads are no longer closed and you're advised to move onto the pavement. ("Slow Runners" page 17 http://london-marathon.s3.amazonaws... Money London Marathon Final Instructions.pdf )


----------



## vickster (25 Feb 2016)

rugby bloke said:


> I think the unfairness is the idea of people starting the ride who are clearly under-prepared, perhaps on ballot places that could have gone to those who would have made better use of them.
> If you sign up for the ride it is you obligation to make sure that you put in the training miles so that you know you have every chance of finishing.


But it's not a race. It's meant to be an enjoyable challenge for those who want to participate, many will still raise money for charity even with a ballot place

If you want to race, just mtfu and race


----------



## rb58 (25 Feb 2016)

vickster said:


> But it's not a race. It's meant to be an enjoyable challenge for those who want to participate, many will still raise money for charity even with a ballot place
> 
> If you want to race, just mtfu and race


Completely agree. I saw all sorts doing it last year, not just wannabe racers. We shouldn't be discouraging or criticising those who will find it a challenge from beginning to end, especially if they're riding for charity. More power to them I say.

Ultimately, if it means more people taking to their bikes, we should all be pleased.


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Feb 2016)

I considered going for the cut out on Velo Wales last year when they upped the minimum speed, as I felt that they were putting pressure on me to ride quickly, in an undignified manner.

I didn't need to as it turned out, but if that meant that some people finished ahead of me, having taken the cut-out, well ... that's not really of any interest to me at all. Unfair? Pish.

A friend of mine has a business that's affected by the closures, and I'm sure he'll appreciate them trying to keep these down to a minimum.


----------



## rugby bloke (26 Feb 2016)

vickster said:


> But it's not a race. It's meant to be an enjoyable challenge for those who want to participate, many will still raise money for charity even with a ballot place
> 
> If you want to race, just mtfu and race



I have not stated that it is a race, I do agree with you that it is a challenge, one that I undertook last year. When I started my training I was almost over whelmed by the scale of the challenge but over time and hours and hours on the bike I got my self into a condition to undertake it. I also agree that it is great that RideLondon encourages more people out onto bikes and certainly raises the profile of cycling as a mass participation event.


----------



## vickster (26 Feb 2016)

Your post did not convey such sentiment but all good

There may be reasons why people aren't perhaps as prepared as you were. Life, family, illness, injury. I had to pull out in 2014 on medical advice due to a leg injury after being knocked off my bike and did myself more mischief trying to train. I managed the 92 mile route last year (over 100 including getting to the start) but it was touch and go having had more knee surgery in February and carrying a shoulder injury a further legacy from that same accident.

There are many reasons why people may struggle to do the full 100 and not due to laziness in training


----------



## rugby bloke (26 Feb 2016)

Fair point and well done for battling around the 92 miles. I agree that there could well be a valid reason for not being able to make the full trip, lord knows I might be in that situation this year. However my original observation was that if you are blowing after 25 miles of flat roads than you were probably never really in any kind of state to finish the ride.

Any way to move things along, got to say I'm counting down the days already. It was one of the highlights of my year last time and I'm hoping for more of the same this year.


----------



## vickster (26 Feb 2016)

I didn't see anyone struggling at 25 miles, yes they may not have been steaming along. And I was one of the last starters so the slower riders would have been around and most had charity jerseys

Why shouldn't people have a chance to take part regardless if they get a place either through the ballot or a charity. It's a fun event open to the public, not an Olympic race


----------



## jefmcg (26 Feb 2016)

I think we have to assume that the organisers know what they are talking about. No one who bothers to join and stay on a cycle forum would struggle to make 26 miles if they had signed up for a 100 mile ride, they would have done enough training at least for that. But if the organisers think there are riders who realise after 26 miles that they aren't going to finish, then there probably are. They are people who put their names down thinking "I must get back into cycling" and then in February when they get a place think, "I haven't been on my bicycle for 3 years, but August, that's heaps of time". Then in April they get their bike out of the shed, find it's unrideable, in May finally take it to the shop to get sorted. In June, remember and pick it up. Then they go to spain for 2 weeks in July. Oops, it's August. Oh well, paid the money, may as well go and give it a try

Keeping roads closed for these people has no value for anyone.


----------



## rugby bloke (26 Feb 2016)

vickster said:


> I didn't see anyone struggling at 25 miles, yes they may not have been steaming along. And I was one of the last starters so the slower riders would have been around and most had charity jerseys



I was probably somewhere near you, I had an 8.50 start and it was mainly us charity riders. Everyone I saw were doing ok, although a few were blowing through Richmond Park


----------



## rb58 (26 Feb 2016)

I have completed the century many times, yet I still look like I'm dying on the hills. It has something to do with pies and cake I suspect . Doesn't mean I'm not likely to finish.


----------



## Cuchilo (1 Mar 2016)

I think ive just put my name down to do this .


----------



## Milkfloat (1 Mar 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> I think ive just put my name down to do this .



Charity I assume?


----------



## Cuchilo (1 Mar 2016)

No , club team .


----------



## Milkfloat (1 Mar 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> No , club team .


Blimey, your club was slow - my club had all the places fought over and won within 12 hours of the rejections.


----------



## Cuchilo (1 Mar 2016)

As far as i am aware we have only just been offered the places .


----------



## steverob (2 Mar 2016)

What is interesting in that article in the Dorking and Leatherhead Advertiser is the suggestion that this cut through at 26 miles isn't just going to be for riders who don't think they're going to manage the full 100, but potentially it might also be offered as a separate 46 mile route for riders who aren't currently in the main ride (possibly a second ballot?).

While that route would not that much of a challenge to someone like me (both in terms of distance and also the fact that it's completely flat other than Sawyers Hill and Wimbledon), I'd still be tempted to enter if they did offer this as an option, just because of the closed roads aspect that I so enjoyed while doing the full route last year.


----------



## lazybloke (2 Mar 2016)

Presumably the shorter event will have an entirely separate ballot, which could add thousands more riders to the roads. Hard to understand how this will reduce road closures, I predict more moaning when the details are announced later this month.
I suspect the short route and long route will not cross or overlap, or else they will run at different times or dates.

No doubt some people will do BOTH events. Nutters :-)


----------



## rugby bloke (3 Mar 2016)

I like the idea of offering a shorter router as a separate ride as it opens up the opportunity to ride on closed roads for more people. However I'm not sure when it would be fitted in over the weekend. I would imagine adding a load more riders to the mass starts for the 100 would result in too many riders on the road. Would there be time for it to start and finish after the 100 and before the pro race ? Alternatively I'm not sure what happens on the Saturday. Is the course used for any events or would additional road closures be required ?


----------



## steverob (3 Mar 2016)

Given that the main restriction on the number of riders for the 100 seems to be the fact that they can only get so many people per hour through the Surrey Hills, I would have thought they could still carry on starting riders who are doing a "London-only" ride until 10am without too much problem. The Pro ride doesn't start until 1:30pm and you only have to get these people as far as Hampton Court, at which point they then zip straight through to the 80-mile mark of the 100. From that point onwards I recall that the roads didn't seem to be too crowded last year, although I may have been riding at a time when most of the riders doing a short course would probably have already long since rejoined the main route.


----------



## rugby bloke (3 Mar 2016)

steverob said:


> From that point onwards I recall that the roads didn't seem to be too crowded last year, although I may have been riding at a time when most of the riders doing a short course would probably have already long since rejoined the main route.



To be honest I don't really remember the last 20 - my head was in some weird place due to the combined sugar rush from a pack of jelly babies and half a liter of sports drink !! From my vaguest recollections I would agree that the roads did not seem to be overly busy. I finished around 3pm so I guess the riders on the shorter route would be comfortably home and hosed by this point.


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Mar 2016)

And how many people, disappointed that they didn't get a place on the 100 miler, will be on the shortened route but "accidentally" get a bit lost and end up in the full route?


----------



## rugby bloke (3 Mar 2016)

Or indeed how many first time 100 milers would follow the pack and suddenly find themselves heading back to town rather sooner than they expected !


----------



## jefmcg (3 Mar 2016)

rugby bloke said:


> I like the idea of offering a shorter router as a separate ride as it opens up the opportunity to ride on closed roads for more people. However I'm not sure when it would be fitted in over the weekend. I would imagine adding a load more riders to the mass starts for the 100 would result in too many riders on the road. Would there be time for it to start and finish after the 100 and before the pro race ? Alternatively I'm not sure what happens on the Saturday. Is the course used for any events or would additional road closures be required ?


Saturday is free cycle, a family pootle around central London roads. Only a very short distance, and very crowded and slow. The certainly could not close the roads in west London and Surrey two days in a row, so that's not going to be an option.

The could start it even an hours after the main ride, and have a turn around at Kingston, Walton or Byfleet, without risking interference with the Classic, or extra road closures. However, as I mentioned upthread, if you want to enjoy cycling round London on closed roads that day, you don't have to enter a sportive, or use their route. 

(took too long to type this, lots has been posted in the meantime. But a gap between the hundred mile and the shorter start would mean that no one on the shorter ride would be able to ride the longer one or vice versa, as they would arrive at the choice point at different times, so marshals would know which way to direct them. Not sure where this would put the women's race, but I think there would be an uprising if there were closed roads in 2 days in a row.)


----------



## vickster (4 Mar 2016)

The women's race is a crit round a small route in the centre after the Freecycle. They don't do the classic route


----------



## steverob (22 Mar 2016)

It has been confirmed that they are running a short course 46 mile version of the main ride on the same day as RideLondon.

See https://www.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/events/46/ for more details, but the basics are that it is another ballot to enter, riders depart the Olympic Park between 9:00 and 9:30 (e.g. straight after the waves of the main ride) and the cost is a rather sharp £39.


----------



## Freds Dad (22 Mar 2016)

What's to stop you just carrying on and doing the 100?


----------



## jefmcg (22 Mar 2016)

Freds Dad said:


> What's to stop you just carrying on and doing the 100?


The same thing that would stop you riding it if you hadn't entered at all, plus you will be well behind most of the other riders....



jefmcg said:


> But a gap between the hundred mile and the shorter start would mean that no one on the shorter ride would be able to ride the longer one or vice versa, as they would arrive at the choice point at different times, so marshals would know which way to direct them.


----------



## Ollie W (22 Mar 2016)

I've applied for it, on the off chance I somehow get in. Will still be my longest ride!


----------



## Racing roadkill (22 Mar 2016)

Freds Dad said:


> What's to stop you just carrying on and doing the 100?


Different colours and design of bike / lid stickers, the marshals will probably be instructed to look out for / pull over anyone on the wrong course.


----------



## sleaver (23 Mar 2016)

steverob said:


> riders depart the Olympic Park between 9:00 and 9:30 (*e.g. straight after the waves of the main ride*)





Freds Dad said:


> What's to stop you just carrying on and doing the 100?





jefmcg said:


> The same thing that would stop you riding it if you hadn't entered at all, *plus you will be well behind most of the other riders*....


There is probably a high chance that the first riders for the 46 mile course will be faster than the riders in the last wave for the 100. Therefore, they are likely to get "mixed up" quite quickly and arrive where the course splits mixed in together.



Racing roadkill said:


> Different colours and design of bike / lid stickers, the marshals will probably be instructed to look out for / pull over anyone on the wrong course.


Imagine your a marshal and think out of those three numbers (main number on back, lid & bike) which ones you will be able to see. When you have hundreds of riders coming towards you at 20kph, will you be able to pull anyone over when all you can see is a blur of a lid number?


----------



## rugby bloke (23 Mar 2016)

I can see it being a challenge for the marshals, I started at 8.50 last year but was surprised how quickly I was in the mix with earlier starters, despite not cycling particularly quickly. I would imagine that 46 and 100 milers will be well and truly mixed up after say 10 miles. At that stage, with everyone fresh its a pretty continuous flow of riders, the marshals would have to be both quick witted and possessing excellent eye site. Lets hope that common sense prevails ...

On a more general point, I think its an excellent idea to offer a shorter ride for those who may be daunted by the 100 or who fancy riding with their children.


----------



## srw (23 Mar 2016)

sleaver said:


> There is probably a high chance that the first riders for the 46 mile course will be faster than the riders in the last wave for the 100. Therefore, they are likely to get "mixed up" quite quickly and arrive where the course splits mixed in together.
> 
> 
> Imagine your a marshal and think out of those three numbers (main number on back, lid & bike) which ones you will be able to see. When you have hundreds of riders coming towards you at 20kph, will you be able to pull anyone over when all you can see is a blur of a lid number?


I expect that they will put out some barriers so that they can funnel riders and slow them down a bit.


----------



## vickster (23 Mar 2016)

If anyone happens to be interested in volunteering as a Marshall...https://volunteers.ridelondon.co.uk/Volunteer/EventRegistration


----------



## sleaver (23 Mar 2016)

srw said:


> I expect that they will put out some barriers so that they can funnel riders and slow them down a bit.


If they do that, I can see it ending up in a mess.

Riders trying to cross paths with other riders to go down the correct side and people having no choice but to go the wrong way if they can't get the right side.


----------



## jefmcg (23 Mar 2016)

I don't really see any advantage in signing up for the 46 and riding the 100 over just riding the 100 without a number. The numbers are going to be visually quite distinctive, so a marshal will be able to tell from a distance. So you are paying money, you won't get timed, you start much later than other riders of your calibre, you won't be able to partake of the food or drink, you are identifiable so they _could_ sanction you (eg not allow you to enter the ballot next year). Oh, and you'd be denying a place to someone who actually wants to ride the 46 miles.

(I don't believe they will stop any rider without a number who doesn't stop willingly. What could they do, knock them off? I imagine if it becomes a problem, with lots of riders joining in, they may come up with a way of stopping them.)


----------



## mjr (23 Mar 2016)

vickster said:


> If anyone happens to be interested in volunteering as a Marshall...https://volunteers.ridelondon.co.uk/Volunteer/EventRegistration


Isn't it a commercial event? If you're free that day, wouldn't it be better to offer to marshal for one of the entirely charitable rides such as http://ousewashes.org.uk/ouse-news/exciting-charity-cycling-event-in-the-ouse-washes/ ?


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Mar 2016)

jefmcg said:


> (I don't believe they will stop any rider without a number who doesn't stop willingly. What could they do, knock them off? I imagine if it becomes a problem, with lots of riders joining in, they may come up with a way of stopping them.)


Issue marshals with broomsticks. To be used on back wheels only - health and safety gone mad.

What was that marshal volunteer link again?


----------



## 123456789 (23 Mar 2016)

The cynic in me says that I don't think they would care if some of the 46'ers made it onto the 100 route after all it's all extra revenue and the organiser couldn't be held to account if they have more riders completing the 100 than they said they would. "it wasn't down to us guv, those pesky dishonest members of the public sneaked in" 

I would imagine that there will be a disclaimer/penalties in the T&Cs for the 46 stating that you are not Insured etc etc if you sneak onto the 100 route.


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Mar 2016)

sleaver said:


> There is probably a high chance that the first riders for the 46 mile course will be faster than the riders in the last wave for the 100.


Won't there be one or more broom wagons at the rear of the 100 lot to separate them?


----------



## steverob (23 Mar 2016)

srw said:


> I expect that they will put out some barriers so that they can funnel riders and slow them down a bit.





sleaver said:


> If they do that, I can see it ending up in a mess.
> 
> Riders trying to cross paths with other riders to go down the correct side and people having no choice but to go the wrong way if they can't get the right side.



The split point is just at the first hub at Hampton Court where you've already got people slowing down to get into the correct sides of the road depending on whether they're stopping or carrying on, so it is probably easier to do a check there than many other places on the route. Still fraught with difficulties though and anyone determined enough to get through probably will.


----------



## mjr (23 Mar 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Issue marshals with broomsticks. To be used on back wheels only - health and safety gone mad.


Broomsticks on their back wheels don't even slow cyclists down much...


----------



## sleaver (23 Mar 2016)

mjray said:


> Broomsticks on their back wheels don't even slow cyclists down much...
> View attachment 122531


If only they put their heads down. Then they may be onto something with aero helmets


----------



## Racing roadkill (23 Mar 2016)

sleaver said:


> Imagine your a marshal and think out of those three numbers (main number on back, lid & bike) which ones you will be able to see. When you have hundreds of riders coming towards you at 20kph, will you be able to pull anyone over when all you can see is a blur of a lid number?


The roads are closed, not the pedestrian crossing points. If the Marshals spot some riders on the wrong course, all they need to do, is signal for a pedestrian crossing point to open. Riders come to a stop. It's then very easy to withdraw / reroute anyone on the wrong course. This is how it's been done in previous years.


----------



## Elybazza61 (5 Apr 2016)

Well I'm in now as I've got a place in the club team ballot so third time lucky.

Got to find a hotel now though for Sat and Sun.


----------



## rugby bloke (5 Apr 2016)

Elybazza61 said:


> Well I'm in now as I've got a place in the club team ballot so third time lucky.
> 
> Got to find a hotel now though for Sat and Sun.



Having stayed there last year I can recommend the Holiday Inn Express on Old Street. There is an underground car park just down the road at Finsbury Square and its a nice 20 min ride to the Olympic Park, mainly along the A11, which is well sign posted from the car park. For anyone in the party who is not riding you are not too far away from the London sites. You also don't have to worry too much about road closures, we were able to get in and away without any fuss on the Saturday and the Sunday last year. I'll be using it again this year.


----------



## Elybazza61 (5 Apr 2016)

rugby bloke said:


> Having stayed there last year I can recommend the Holiday Inn Express on Old Street. There is an underground car park just down the road at Finsbury Square and its a nice 20 min ride to the Olympic Park, mainly along the A11, which is well sign posted from the car park. For anyone in the party who is not riding you are not too far away from the London sites. You also don't have to worry too much about road closures, we were able to get in and away without any fuss on the Saturday and the Sunday last year. I'll be using it again this year.



Thanks for that;Travellodge that I stayed in for the etape london is booked up so will be looking for something else.

As it's a team I'm waiting to see what the others are doing before booking anything;can't really hang about though I suppose.

Edit;just had a look and there are rooms available so may go for that.


----------



## Racing roadkill (5 Apr 2016)

Elybazza61 said:


> Thanks for that;Travellodge that I stayed in for the etape london is booked up so will be looking for something else.
> 
> As it's a team I'm waiting to see what the others are doing before booking anything;can't really hang about though I suppose.
> 
> Edit;just had a look and there are rooms available so may go for that.


The Travelodge at City road ( just to the left of Old Street tube station) is well worth a shout. As is the Travelodge at Waterloo. I've stayed at both, and they are both well located ( City road for the start, Waterloo for the finish).


----------



## Elybazza61 (7 Apr 2016)

Ended up with Brittania Hotel,Canary Wharf;club guys used it last year and said it was good.

On another note,how big is the bag they give you for storing belongings in? Planning on travelling light so can go straight home after the finish(after some refreshment and rest!).


----------



## rugby bloke (7 Apr 2016)

The back is a pretty big draw string affair. Last year I stowed a pair of flipflops and a change of clothing, could have packed more in if required.


----------



## benb (7 Apr 2016)

Elybazza61 said:


> On another note,how big is the bag they give you for storing belongings in? Planning on travelling light so can go straight home after the finish(after some refreshment and rest!).



It's big enough to get a rucksack (think school bag size) in without too much bother.
It's a tough plastic drawstring bag.


----------



## Beebo (7 Apr 2016)

Elybazza61 said:


> Ended up with Brittania Hotel,Canary Wharf;club guys used it last year and said it was good.
> 
> On another note,how big is the bag they give you for storing belongings in? Planning on travelling light so can go straight home after the finish(after some refreshment and rest!).


You get given the plastic bag when you sign in on the day before, so you can practice putting stuff in it.
i rode to the start with it inside a rucksack, and then just put the rucksack inside the bag. Simples.


----------



## Elybazza61 (7 Apr 2016)

Excellent,thanks for that


----------



## Racing roadkill (7 Apr 2016)

Elybazza61 said:


> Ended up with Brittania Hotel,Canary Wharf;club guys used it last year and said it was good.
> 
> On another note,how big is the bag they give you for storing belongings in? Planning on travelling light so can go straight home after the finish(after some refreshment and rest!).


You'll get a kit bag when you sign in which is a fairly large plastic draw string thing, you'll get another additional draw string bag, which is a different coulour, when you finish, with some goodies in it.


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Apr 2016)

https://roadcyclinguk.com/competiti...tm_source=newsletter_rcuk#qWcpA4GIjZzmiy87.97

There's a "free" draw for places at the link above.

The price of entry is that you agree to receive spam email from Continental in which they will try to convince you of the absurd proposition that their tyres are somehow better than Durano+

Closes today.


----------



## steverob (13 Apr 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> https://roadcyclinguk.com/competiti...tm_source=newsletter_rcuk#qWcpA4GIjZzmiy87.97
> 
> There's a "free" draw for places at the link above.
> 
> ...



Actually it doesn't close for a whole month yet (13th May).

But you have to have a Facebook account to be able to enter. Which I don't and won't.


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Apr 2016)

steverob said:


> Actually it doesn't close for a whole month yet (13th May)..


Ooops. I just read the "13th" I missed the month.

You do indeed need FB


----------



## JuanLobbe (16 Apr 2016)

I've entered this to give me a much-needed target. It's really focused my mind! Staying in the hotel that rugby bloke recommended - Sale Sharks fan though I'm afraid mate!


----------



## rugby bloke (16 Apr 2016)

JuanLobbe said:


> I've entered this to give me a much-needed target. It's really focused my mind! Staying in the hotel that rugby bloke recommended - Sale Sharks fan though I'm afraid mate!


Excellent, we could meet up for a beer on Saturday night ... and share stories of under performing rugby teams !


----------



## JuanLobbe (20 Apr 2016)

Hmm just realised this hotel is 10 miles from the mall


----------



## jefmcg (20 Apr 2016)

JuanLobbe said:


> Hmm just realised this hotel is 10 miles from the mall


I think you are in the wrong hotel. Old Street is not 10 miles from the Mall, 2 or 3 I'd guess.


----------



## rugby bloke (20 Apr 2016)

JuanLobbe said:


> Hmm just realised this hotel is 10 miles from the mall


Around 6 Km., looks relatively straight forward, having said that I didn't ride it last year !


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 Apr 2016)

JuanLobbe said:


> Hmm just realised this hotel is 10 miles from the mall


It's not well located for the finish. I've gone with the Travelodge at Waterloo again this year. It's very easy to latch on to the 'herd' heading to the start, from Waterloo, and close enough to the finish to make it easy to get back after the finish.


----------



## rugby bloke (20 Apr 2016)

The only draw back with getting back to Old Street is that the obvious route - along the Embankment Superhighway will be closed as it forms part of the route. Will have to take the scenic route - up Piccadilly, work across to Holborn, down to Moorgate then up to Old Street.


----------



## JuanLobbe (20 Apr 2016)

Hmm I am blatantly in a different hotel. Closer to start than finish!


----------



## rugby bloke (20 Apr 2016)

That's a shame - have to put that beer on hold !


----------



## JuanLobbe (20 Apr 2016)

Am a bit worried that 8 miles (my revised estimate) is a bit far to go after 100!


----------



## Milkfloat (20 Apr 2016)

I am staying in the Holiday Inn on Old Street, but as a Wasps fan you may not want to talk to me. Do they allow bikes in the rooms?


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 Apr 2016)

JuanLobbe said:


> Am a bit worried that 8 miles (my revised estimate) is a bit far to go after 100!


It will feel like 8 meters, you can trust me on that.


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 Apr 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> I am staying in the Holiday Inn on Old Street, but as a Wasps fan you may not want to talk to me. Do they allow bikes in the rooms?


Yes, I've not had any issues taking my bike into the room.


----------



## JuanLobbe (20 Apr 2016)

I don't mind talking to you as long as we're not missing James Gaskell and Rob Miller. Oh wait - forgot about Cips!


----------



## Milkfloat (20 Apr 2016)

JuanLobbe said:


> I don't mind talking to you as long as we're not missing James Gaskell and Rob Miller. Oh wait - forgot about Cips!



Thanks for Gaskell and Miller, although you can keep Cips as he is more trouble than he is worth!


----------



## rugby bloke (21 Apr 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> I am staying in the Holiday Inn on Old Street, but as a Wasps fan you may not want to talk to me. Do they allow bikes in the rooms?


No problem with bikes in room, they also have a storage room on the ground floor an seems quite amenable to you leaving your bike there ahead of booking in.

Always happy to talk to our new neighbours, looking forward to building up a rivalry like we have with them cheating tiggers. Just don't mention Matt Dawson !


----------



## Justinslow (23 Apr 2016)

Got an entry through our club applying for a team entry. Two male two female. Not done it before but really looking forward to it. To save me scrolling back through the entire thread, what's the deal, do we have to sign on the day before or something?


----------



## vickster (23 Apr 2016)

Justinslow said:


> Got an entry through our club applying for a team entry. Two male two female. Not done it before but really looking forward to it. To save me scrolling back through the entire thread, what's the deal, do we have to sign on the day before or something?


Yes, I think you can go on Thursday, Friday or Saturday, to Excel in Docklands. You'll need the info pack that will be sent through the post in July

If you need a hotel, best book soon. The closest to the Olympic park will be sold out or v expensive


----------



## Justinslow (23 Apr 2016)

vickster said:


> Yes, I think you can go on Thursday, Friday or Saturday, to Excel in Docklands. You'll need the info pack that will be sent through the post in July
> 
> If you need a hotel, best book soon. The closest to the Olympic park will be sold out or v expensive


Am I right in thinking its a really early start time?


----------



## vickster (23 Apr 2016)

Justinslow said:


> Am I right in thinking its a really early start time?


Depends on how fast you said you'd be, as a club rider, I expect yes, probably 6-7am, last start time for slower riders is 9am. You'll want to be at the Park at least 30 mins before your start time


----------



## Justinslow (23 Apr 2016)

vickster said:


> Depends on how fast you said you'd be, as a club rider, I expect yes, probably 6-7am, last start time for slower riders is 9am. You'll want to be at the Park at least 30 mins before your start time


Ok thanks for the info, haven't said how long it will take me yet, got untill Wednesday to sign on.
Any more useful info appreciated!


----------



## vickster (23 Apr 2016)

Like what? If you read this and last years thread as well as the official website, you'll get most info


----------



## Justinslow (23 Apr 2016)

vickster said:


> Like what? If you read this and last years thread as well as the official website, you'll get most info


Ooh I dunno top tips and advice from those who have been and done it?


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Apr 2016)

Justinslow said:


> Ooh I dunno top tips and advice from those who have been and done it?



Just enjoy the day, don't bother stopping at the Newlands Corner feed station, look out for the sneaky bastard hill in Wimbledon, take two sausage rolls with you.


----------



## Justinslow (23 Apr 2016)

CarlP said:


> Just enjoy the day, don't bother stopping at the Newlands Corner feed station, look out for the sneaky bastard hill in Wimbledon, take two sausage rolls with you.


Cheers!


----------



## Racing roadkill (23 Apr 2016)

Justinslow said:


> Ooh I dunno top tips and advice from those who have been and done it?



Get to the excel centre on whichever of the preceding days best suits you. I find Friday to be the best day, get any parts and bits and bobs you need there, as there's a good discount. Sign on, get your kit bag and stuff. If you're in on the club entry, the start time will be early. Enjoy the atmosphere, enjoy the ride. After the ride, there are a lot of things going on in the 'Cycle festival' areas, including free secure bike parking. Stick around if you can, watch the pro peloton finishing. It's quite an event, worth making the most of.


----------



## Justinslow (23 Apr 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> Get to the excel centre on whichever of the preceding days best suits you. I find Friday to be the best day, get any parts and bits and bobs you need there, as there's a good discount. Sign on, get your kit bag and stuff. If you're in on the club entry, the start time will be early. Enjoy the atmosphere, enjoy the ride. After the ride, there are a lot of things going on in the 'Cycle festival' areas, including free secure bike parking. Stick around if you can, watch the pro peloton finishing. It's quite an event, worth making the most of.


Thanks, good info!
Yes through the club entry, I didn't apply and go through the ballot.


----------



## steverob (12 May 2016)

Well anyone who didn't get into the 100 and decided to enter the ballot for the 46 as a fallback should get their results today. I didn't get in, so it looks like I'll only be doing FreeCycle this year.


----------



## rugby bloke (12 May 2016)

CarlP said:


> Just enjoy the day, don't bother stopping at the Newlands Corner feed station, look out for the sneaky bastard hill in Wimbledon, take two sausage rolls with you.


All the feed stations are pretty packed so think about carrying all your own food. I'll echo the sentiment about Wimbledon - just after the 90 mile mark so you think you are home, a big crowd on both sides of the road so you have to make it look like you are trying up the hill !


----------



## Bryony (12 May 2016)

steverob said:


> Well anyone who didn't get into the 100 and decided to enter the ballot for the 46 as a fallback should get their results today. I didn't get in, so it looks like I'll only be doing FreeCycle this year.


Hi did you get an email telling you that you didn't get in? My partner got an email today saying he's in but I've not had anything so far.


----------



## steverob (12 May 2016)

rugby bloke said:


> All the feed stations are pretty packed so think about carrying all your own food.



Yeah, but there's packed and then there's *PACKED!* I have no problem waiting a minute or two to use the loo or get my drink bottle refilled, but there are horror stories from every year so far about people queuing up for 30-45 minutes to get anything done at Newlands Corner.

I suppose it's just because of its location - being at the top of the first big climb attracts the less experienced cyclists needing a rest, plus as it's just about the halfway point of the ride, the more experienced cyclists who are planning on doing a one-stop-only strategy will also gravitate toward that one, even though there's two perfectly good stops within 5 miles of it on either side.

But having said all that, I still took my own food anyway!


----------



## steverob (12 May 2016)

Bryony said:


> Hi did you get an email telling you that you didn't get in? My partner got an email today saying he's in but I've not had anything so far.


Yeah, received the e-mail just after lunch. Subject was "Ballot Notification - Prudential RideLondon" and the e-mail began with "We regret to advise you..."


----------



## Bryony (12 May 2016)

steverob said:


> Yeah, received the e-mail just after lunch. Subject was "Ballot Notification - Prudential RideLondon" and the e-mail began with "We regret to advise you..."


Ah ok thank you! I can still keep my fingers crossed then.


----------



## jifdave (13 May 2016)

https://www.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/ballot/notify-payment/2/

Try the login link. Chances are if you are in it'll accept your details....

Don't pay yet though unless you're certain you are in(if you pay and don't get in, it's not my fault)

That said I got the rejection on my work email and I can't recover password for that. So I am pretty certain if you can go to pay page you're in


----------



## rb58 (13 May 2016)

rugby bloke said:


> All the feed stations are pretty packed so think about carrying all your own food.


Or stop at the petrol station at the far end of Dorking High Street. They have sandwiches-a-plenty and no queues.


----------



## rb58 (13 May 2016)

rb58 said:


> Or stop at the petrol station at the far end of Dorking High Street. They have sandwiches-a-plenty and no queues.


Actually, looking at the route on ridewithGPS, I realise I stopped at the petrol station just by the turn onto the A24 after Dorking (at mile 64.6). Assuming they'll be open again this year I'll be doing the same thing again. There was plenty of food drink (and ice cream) and hardly anyone else there. Oh, and a toilet if IIRC without a queue. Depending on the weather, my only other stop will be just before Leith Hill to fill up the water bottles.


----------



## rb58 (13 May 2016)

Thinking about last year, did anyone else have problems at the steep little kick just after Headley when you come down off Boxhill? I did - riders in front of me (riding three abreast) had completely misjudged the hill and were in completely the wrong gear after the steep descent. They all decided to dismount at the same time and not one of them pulled over to the left. That's a 35+mph downhill stretch so you imagine how many squeaky pants there were. It needs a 'select low gear now' sign.


----------



## DaveReading (13 May 2016)

I arrived there in completely the wrong gear too, but managed somehow to change down on the triple and stagger up the hill (which is a fairly short one anyway).

On the Leith Hill diversion there were loads of people pushing in the middle of the road with no consideration for those still pedalling.


----------



## rugby bloke (13 May 2016)

I remember the climb - came as a shock as mentally I was thinking its all down hill to London !! I think the road must have been quite clear when I hit it as I don't remember much carnage, just lots of muttered curses along the lines of "By Golly, this is a little steeper then expected" ...


----------



## Bryony (13 May 2016)

jifdave said:


> https://www.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/ballot/notify-payment/2/
> 
> Try the login link. Chances are if you are in it'll accept your details....
> 
> ...


I followed the link and was able to login to the payment page, I was even able to recover my forgotten password. I still haven't had an email telling me if I'm in or not. I just missed their help desk, they have closed for the weekend now so I'll have to wait til Monday now


----------



## benb (13 May 2016)

Yeah, changing gear is a difficult skill to master


----------



## lazybloke (13 May 2016)

I quite like the short sharp "bumps" like the one after Headley. It's Leith Hill that will bother me on July 31st


----------



## vickster (13 May 2016)

lazybloke said:


> I quite like the short sharp "bumps" like the one after Headley. It's Leith Hill that will bother me on July 31st


Although it'll probably be so packed with walkers that you'll end up walking too, unless you are in the fast early groups

It'll be slow up Box too for the same reasons


----------



## rb58 (13 May 2016)

vickster said:


> Although it'll probably be so packed with walkers that you'll end up walking too, unless you are in the fast early groups
> 
> It'll be slow up Box too for the same reasons


I went up Leith Hill soon after the poor soul who collapsed was taken away. It was busy, but there was no problem with walkers. Likewise on Boxhill, I was passing riders all the way up, but the discipline was good and slower riders were keeping left.


----------



## vickster (14 May 2016)

We bypassed it last year by choice, fortunately for us, unfortunately for the guy who died...they had closed it, but went telling people. If we hadn't taken the bypass, we wouldn't have finished on time

Box we rode up but slowly on the left avoiding lots of walkers, there were some tits with little consideration, one almost caused a massive pile up weaving through the crowds. We were late starters, probably better if in early waves


----------



## Lee gg (14 May 2016)

Yeah, just had an email my ballot was successful, got to do it now, be careful what you wish for kids lol.


----------



## vickster (14 May 2016)

Lee gg said:


> Yeah, just had an email my ballot was successful, got to do it now, be careful what you wish for kids lol.


The shorter route? Enjoy


----------



## Lee gg (14 May 2016)

vickster said:


> The shorter route? Enjoy


Yes 50 mile one, still looking forward to it.


----------



## Bryony (16 May 2016)

Still hadn't got an email so phoned the help desk today. I'm in!!!!


----------



## 123456789 (16 May 2016)

Am I right in thinking that for the 100 the total climbing is about around 4,600 feet?

I'm only asking because I want to start tailoring my rides to take in the equivalent climbing. Yesterday I did 54 miles with about 2,800 feet which would put me over (not bad coming considering I'm in flat Essex)


----------



## srw (17 May 2016)

Any measure of height climbed while riding is dubious in the extreme - there are so many different ways of measuring it depending on how carefully you count each little bump.

Ride London has got an undulating section through Richmond Park, then three proper climbs (Newlands Corner, Leith Hill, Box Hill), followed by another undulating section coming back through Kingston and a hill at the end (Wimbledon).

If you want to train, I'd focus on fitting the "right" number of climbs of the right sort of size into the distance, rather than worrying about total climbing.


----------



## rugby bloke (17 May 2016)

I would agree with the above. Its basically flat for the first 50, then there are the 3 climbs followed by a mostly flat final 30 (not forgetting the lovely climb through Wimbledon). Newlands Corner is nothing to scare the horses about, so its just Leith Hill and Box Hill. Make sure you have 2 big climbs in your legs and you will be fine.These will come within 20 miles of each other, so that's an area you could focus on.


----------



## EltonFrog (17 May 2016)

And in other news...

I received an email yesterday. 

Thank you for entering the competition we ran on RCUK in association with Continental Tyres to win a place in the 2016 Ride London 100.

Congratulations! You are one of our lucky winners who have been selected for one of 50 places in the event that takes place on Sunday 31st July.


----------



## mjr (17 May 2016)

There should be a CC badge or handlebar marker or something so I can cheer you all past if I see you


----------



## 123456789 (17 May 2016)

srw said:


> Any measure of height climbed while riding is dubious in the extreme - there are so many different ways of measuring it depending on how carefully you count each little bump.
> 
> Ride London has got an undulating section through Richmond Park, then three proper climbs (Newlands Corner, Leith Hill, Box Hill), followed by another undulating section coming back through Kingston and a hill at the end (Wimbledon).
> 
> If you want to train, I'd focus on fitting the "right" number of climbs of the right sort of size into the distance, rather than worrying about total climbing.





rugby bloke said:


> I would agree with the above. Its basically flat for the first 50, then there are the 3 climbs followed by a mostly flat final 30 (not forgetting the lovely climb through Wimbledon). Newlands Corner is nothing to scare the horses about, so its just Leith Hill and Box Hill. Make sure you have 2 big climbs in your legs and you will be fine.These will come within 20 miles of each other, so that's an area you could focus on.



Thanks & makes sense


----------



## 123456789 (17 May 2016)

mjray said:


> There should be a CC badge or handlebar marker or something so I can cheer you all past if I see you



That would be a good idea


----------



## philk56 (17 May 2016)

123456789 said:


> Am I right in thinking that for the 100 the total climbing is about around 4,600 feet?



My Strava figure for last year shows 3,740ft but we didn't do the whole of Leith Hill due to the unfortunate incident.


----------



## Justinslow (17 May 2016)

mjray said:


> There should be a CC badge or handlebar marker or something so I can cheer you all past if I see you


I'll be the one wearing club gear and a helmet


----------



## sleaver (17 May 2016)

philk56 said:


> My Strava figure for last year shows 3,740ft but we didn't do the whole of Leith Hill due to the unfortunate incident.


I did do the whole route and Strava says 1,168m for me. Or for those who prefer imperial, 3,832ft


----------



## rb58 (17 May 2016)

rugby bloke said:


> I would agree with the above. Its basically flat for the first 50, then there are the 3 climbs followed by a mostly flat final 30 (not forgetting the lovely climb through Wimbledon). Newlands Corner is nothing to scare the horses about, so its just Leith Hill and Box Hill. Make sure you have 2 big climbs in your legs and you will be fine.These will come within 20 miles of each other, so that's an area you could focus on.


Depending on your feeding strategy and assuming you don't plan to do it non-stop, then taking a break between Leith and Box Hills will help if you're worried about the climbs.


----------



## Ollie W (17 May 2016)

Got in for the 46... which of course I now can't do! Going to have to defer, but does that mean I can't apply for the 100 next year? To be fair I'd rather know I'm in one of them rather than take my chances and miss out on both.


----------



## rugby bloke (17 May 2016)

I've just check last week's rides - 105 miles with 4,814 ft of climbing split over 3 rides. As this is over rolling Northants countryside it represents a series of small climbs, rather than a few big ones. Personally I find this sort of riding much more challenging than the RL, so last year's ride came as a pleasent-ish surprise.


----------



## jefmcg (17 May 2016)

Ollie W said:


> Got in for the 46... which of course I now can't do! Going to have to defer, but does that mean I can't apply for the 100 next year? To be fair I'd rather know I'm in one of them rather than take my chances and miss out on both.


As I recall when @vickster deferred, you have to pay for your deferred place in October, well before the ballots close. So best case scenario, if you get in you will have to pay for both places. 

They couldn't run the two ballots at the same time for 2016, because they hadn't decided to run the 46 when they opened the ballots for the 100 so you could enter for both; next year might be run quite differently, with a single ballot for both distances. Good news is you will know how they are doing it when it comes time to pay for your deferred entry. 

Hell, if they don't run the 46 again, you might get automatic entry to the 100! Anything is possible.


----------



## ianrauk (17 May 2016)

There's far too much talk and worry about hills in this thread.


----------



## vickster (17 May 2016)

Yes, if you got a place for the 100, I guess you could take it up but you won't get the fee for the 46 back. I don't know if you gave to pay, defer and pay again? I did but that's because I had to pull out long after I'd paid the fee


----------



## rb58 (17 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> There's far too much talk and worry about hills in this thread.


^^^^^^^ This.
It's not a tough course, so don't sweat about the hills. Just enjoy the views.


----------



## derrick (17 May 2016)

After saying i was not going to do it again, Our club offered me a place in one of there teams, So looks like i am doing it after all. Did someone say they have put some hills in.


----------



## Mark trek29er (18 May 2016)

Just got into this because a ride I was doing for the national autistic society got cancelled and they transferred me onto this instead. Hotel booked and I am dead excited!


----------



## JuanLobbe (23 May 2016)

I'm also looking forward to it now. 56 miles with the club yesterday and I feel ok!


----------



## Justinslow (24 May 2016)

Not having done the ride before, can you ride to Olympic park ok on the morning of the 100? I'm thinking of driving and parking at say Redbridge or similar and then cycling from there.....
Cheers.


----------



## Milkfloat (24 May 2016)

Justinslow said:


> Not having done the ride before, can you ride to Olympic park ok on the morning of the 100? I'm thinking of driving and parking at say Redbridge or similar and then cycling from there.....
> Cheers.



You need to go and register the day before (or the Thursday/Friday) in person, or have someone do it for you.


----------



## derrick (24 May 2016)

We have ridden both a couple of times, no problem at all.


----------



## derrick (24 May 2016)

We are away in Holland till the Saturday, so we have friends picking our numbers up on the Friday.


----------



## EltonFrog (24 May 2016)

Justinslow said:


> Not having done the ride before, can you ride to Olympic park ok on the morning of the 100? I'm thinking of driving and parking at say Redbridge or similar and then cycling from there.....
> Cheers.



Yes you can, but as mentioned you need to have picked up your pack before hand.


----------



## rugby bloke (24 May 2016)

Justinslow said:


> Not having done the ride before, can you ride to Olympic park ok on the morning of the 100? I'm thinking of driving and parking at say Redbridge or similar and then cycling from there.....
> Cheers.


Cycling to the event is really easy, certain routes are signed. The organisers encourage you do do so in order to reduce the amount of car traffic around the Olympic Park.


----------



## Justinslow (24 May 2016)

Thanks all, I didn't know someone else could get your number, thought you had to pick it up in person?
Is it correct they send you details of suitable places to park?


----------



## rugby bloke (24 May 2016)

They have a certain number of official car parks, which has signage to the Park. The one I used last year was Finsbury Square, just down the road from the hotel where I was staying.


----------



## rb58 (24 May 2016)

Consider parking south of the river and cycling though the Blackwall tunnel. It's the only time it's open for cyclists. Of course, you then have to get back to your car after the event!


----------



## mjr (25 May 2016)

rb58 said:


> Consider parking south of the river and cycling though the Blackwall tunnel. It's the only time it's open for cyclists.


Any reason besides novelty value?


----------



## rb58 (25 May 2016)

mjray said:


> Any reason besides novelty value?


No reason. Purely novelty value and a Thames Crossing you couldn't otherwise cross off the list. I rode up to the start from home last year and will be doing so again this year and it's the shortest route for me.


----------



## freewheelwilly (7 Jun 2016)

mjray said:


> Any reason besides novelty value?


Parking is a darn sight easier around Lower Charlton and its only a short ride to the park. Not worth it though if you are travelling from anywhere North of London


----------



## JuanLobbe (9 Jun 2016)

How is everyone's training going? I'm back on it this weeks after knackering myself out. New wheels and bike fit have helped!


----------



## Racing roadkill (9 Jun 2016)

JuanLobbe said:


> How is everyone's training going? I'm back on it this weeks after knackering myself out. New wheels and bike fit have helped!


I've got a stonkingly good new bike.








I'm getting lots of 100+ mile rides in. So far so good.


----------



## rugby bloke (9 Jun 2016)

Coming along nicely, longest ride so far has been 60 miles. Going to ride 70 on Sunday then just keep it bubbling along after that. Will soon be starting my genuflections to the weather gods for dry weather and no wind on the big day.


----------



## Racing roadkill (9 Jun 2016)

rugby bloke said:


> Coming along nicely, longest ride so far has been 60 miles. Going to ride 70 on Sunday then just keep it bubbling along after that. Will soon be starting my genuflections to the weather gods for dry weather and no wind on the big day.


Relax, I'm riding it, the weather never lets me down.


----------



## JuanLobbe (9 Jun 2016)

Racing roadkill that is a lovely bike!


----------



## 123456789 (9 Jun 2016)

Longest ride has been a smidge under 55miles.

I am struggling to go longer due to time constraints at the weekend but I have been putting in some harder effort (tempo to threshold) road rides with hills in at the weekend. Saturday about 37 miles and on a Sunday around 45-50. I have got up to 87 this way.

I also Turbo on a Monday and TT on a Wednesday for some speed work

If I can get a couple of 75-85 mile rides maybe even sneak in a slow ton prior to the event I think that will give me a big psychological boost but time is running out a bit now.


----------



## rugby bloke (9 Jun 2016)

Don't worry too much about riding a 100 before the event. The furthest I rode in practice last year was 75 miles and I was comfortable riding the ton. The adrenaline, crowds, closed roads, relatively flat course etc all carry you along. Just get out on your bike as much as you can before hand.


----------



## ska1903 (17 Jun 2016)

Has anyone had any experience of British Bike Hire?

Coming down from Dundee for the ride and needing a bike as don't fancy trusting my bike with EasyJet. So looking to hire a bike and they are the recommended option from the organisers.


----------



## vickster (17 Jun 2016)

Not heard of them...
On your bike at London Bridge do cycle hire...at least they are in London

http://www.onyourbike.com/london-bike-rental.php

Or Action Bikes

http://actionbikes.co.uk/bike-hire-online.html

Or do it properly on a Boris bike


----------



## mjr (17 Jun 2016)

vickster said:


> Or do it properly on a Boris bike


Extra hire charges  so I'd go for a Brompton Dock  (Peckham, Archway and Walthamstow probably the nearest to the start, but still not that close.)


----------



## vickster (17 Jun 2016)

mjray said:


> Extra hire charges  .)


Still cheaper than £75 for a road-bike


----------



## srw (17 Jun 2016)

I wouldn't do a ton on someone else's bike.

From Dundee there's a decent train service, onto which you can happily book bikes.


----------



## rugby bloke (20 Jun 2016)

vickster said:


> Or do it properly on a Boris bike



Last year I saw someone starting on a shopper, complete with wicker basket on the front ... I would love to know how they got on.


----------



## mjr (20 Jun 2016)

rugby bloke said:


> Last year I saw someone starting on a shopper, complete with wicker basket on the front ... I would love to know how they got on.


That wasn't a basket - that was a wicker aero fairing and should have be disqualified as listed in the rules


----------



## zizou (20 Jun 2016)

ska1903 said:


> Has anyone had any experience of British Bike Hire?
> 
> Coming down from Dundee for the ride and needing a bike as don't fancy trusting my bike with EasyJet. So looking to hire a bike and they are the recommended option from the organisers.



The first year of Ride London there was an 'official courier' where they would transport your bike to the excel for sign up and then would collect it after the finish and send it home. I looked into it before deciding to take the train instead and it was about £80 or so. I dont know if this still runs but might be a better option than hiring a bike and not knowing if you will be comfortable on it.


----------



## ska1903 (20 Jun 2016)

Riding an unfamiliar bike was something i had thought about and was wavering on but all your comments have helped me make my mind up about hiring so I think I have decided on the courier option, Flights already booked so no train (plus the train is pricey!).

Looking at quotes for couriers now for sending the bike down to our accommodation, just need to get onto the LBS's around here and see if can blag an old bike box.

Thanks for the replies


----------



## vickster (20 Jun 2016)

ska1903 said:


> Riding an unfamiliar bike was something i had thought about and was wavering on but all your comments have helped me make my mind up about hiring so I think I have decided on the courier option, Flights already booked so no train (plus the train is pricey!).
> 
> Looking at quotes for couriers now for sending the bike down to our accommodation, just need to get onto the LBS's around here and see if can blag an old bike box.
> 
> Thanks for the replies


If it's a hotel do check they are willing to accept a large parcel and have somewhere safe to store if needed


----------



## ska1903 (21 Jun 2016)

I am using AirBnB and checked with the Host beforehand that they are OK with the bike being delivered so all's good on that front. LBS also happy to provide a box for the shipping so looks like it is all coming together nicely now. Thanks for the advice


----------



## Racing roadkill (29 Jun 2016)

I've got my start time

Loading starts at 06:18

That's 2 hours earlier than last year. There goes my lie in.


----------



## Milkfloat (29 Jun 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> I've got my start time



Email or post?


----------



## sleaver (29 Jun 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> Loading starts at 06:18


That's the same time as mine. Are you in Black and C by any chance?



Milkfloat said:


> Email or post?


I got mine via email but the subject was about transport options.


----------



## rb58 (29 Jun 2016)

My rider number is 3000. Am I 'special'?


----------



## Dec66 (29 Jun 2016)

Start 0700
Load opens 0557
Load closes 0632

Marvellous, a lie in compared to last year (0609 depart)


----------



## Milkfloat (29 Jun 2016)

Relaxed lie in for me:

Wave Load opening time: *06:56*
Wave Load closing time: *07:31*
Start Time: *08:20*
I will wave as I come past* *


----------



## Racing roadkill (29 Jun 2016)

sleaver said:


> That's the same time as mine. Are you in Black and C by any chance?
> 
> 
> I got mine via email but the subject was about transport options.


Black B, for me. I've got a sub 1000 starting number. That suits me fine. I'll reach the hills well before the chopper fest. And it will give me a good chance to get it done in 4 hours.


----------



## Dec66 (29 Jun 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> Relaxed lie in for me:
> 
> Wave Load opening time: *06:56*
> Wave Load closing time: *07:31*
> ...


You probably will. Someone went past me last year riding no handed whilst fishing into a bag of jelly babies and chucking them in his mouth.


----------



## User482 (29 Jun 2016)

Start Area: *Pink*

Wave: *C*

Wave Load opening time: *05:57*

Wave Load closing time: *06:32*

Start Time: *07:14*
Early start for me, then!


----------



## rb58 (29 Jun 2016)

User482 said:


> Start Area: *Pink*
> 
> Start Time: *07:14*
> Early start for me, then!


I'm also pink and only 7 minutes in front of you. If I get a puncture could you stop by and fix it like you did on the way to Brighton the other night?


----------



## User482 (29 Jun 2016)

rb58 said:


> I'm also pink and only 7 minutes in front of you. If I get a puncture could you stop by and fix it like you did on the way to Brighton the other night?



This is a sportive, sonny. I shall elbow you off the road and throw energy gel wrappers in your face.


----------



## Racing roadkill (29 Jun 2016)

Dec66 said:


> You probably will. Someone went past me last year riding no handed whilst fishing into a bag of jelly babies and chucking them in his mouth.


Ha ha. I did that last year, that would be a freaky coincidence. I don't imagine I was the only one, but stranger things have happened I guess.


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Jun 2016)

Start Area: *Yellow*
Wave: *C*
Wave Load opening time: *05:39*
Wave Load closing time: *06:14*
Start Time: *06:56*


----------



## Beebo (29 Jun 2016)

Start time 8.34, that means i will be at the back with the slow coaches and hill walkers.


----------



## Racing roadkill (29 Jun 2016)

Beebo said:


> Start time 8.34, that means i will be at the back with the slow coaches and hill walkers.


Bring some body armour.


----------



## Beebo (29 Jun 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> Bring some body armour.


If you cant beat them, join them!
I might try to do it on my single speed bike for a challenge, as there is no point trying to race along with all that traffic and i will probably have to walk up leith hill anyway due to traffic.


----------



## Tim Hall (29 Jun 2016)

rb58 said:


> I'm also pink and only 7 minutes in front of you. If I get a puncture could you stop by and fix it like you did on the way to Brighton the other night?





User482 said:


> This is a sportive, sonny. I shall elbow you off the road and throw energy gel wrappers in your face.


C|N>K
Sorry, to whom should I send the bill for the new keyboard? Or will you split it between you?


----------



## bonker (29 Jun 2016)

Orange, opens 0536, closes 0611 off half past sixish. Now all I have to do is figure out how to get there.


----------



## Racing roadkill (29 Jun 2016)

Beebo said:


> If you cant beat them, join them!
> I might try to do it on my single speed bike for a challenge, as there is no point trying to race along with all that traffic and i will probably have to walk up leith hill anyway due to traffic.


A guy in my batch last year, tried to do it on a Langster. He was doing really well, until Newlands corner. I've no idea how he got on with Lieth.


----------



## rugby bloke (30 Jun 2016)

Start Area: *Blue*
Wave: *N*
Start Time: *07:45*
An hour earlier than last year ... so no lie in but I guess it might be a bit easier on the climbs. I was amazed last year when I saw people walking up the ramp in Richmond Park. Perhaps a tad under prepared I venture.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (30 Jun 2016)

Start Area: Yellow
Wave: G
Wave Load opening time: 07:03
Wave Load closing time: 07:38
Start Time: 08:27

At the back of the field probably due to my age
The day for me will be pacing myself and getting round and enjoying the day!.
My worse fears are getting the dreaded cramps.


----------



## rugby bloke (30 Jun 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> A guy in my batch last year, tried to do it on a Langster. He was doing really well, until Newlands corner. I've no idea how he got on with Lieth.


I passed some one on a shopper complete with wicker basket early on last year, would love to think that they finished.


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Jun 2016)

rugby bloke said:


> I passed some one on a shopper complete with wicker basket early on last year, would love to think that they finished.



How odd, I'm considering doing the ride this year on my shopper, a Dawes Kingpin. I've seen cargo bikes, Boris bikes, and BMXs on the RLS100.


----------



## Milkfloat (30 Jun 2016)

Is an 8:20 start time going to mean heavy traffic in front? I was hoping to get around in under 6 hours.


----------



## rugby bloke (30 Jun 2016)

The traffic is not really a problem until you get to the hills - with both lanes to ride in there is plenty of room for every one. After that I would say its down to luck, if you get a clear run up.


----------



## vickster (30 Jun 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> Is an 8:20 start time going to mean heavy traffic in front? I was hoping to get around in under 6 hours.


No unless you meet a crash of which there will likely be a number. We had a good half hour hold up due to one between Boxhill and Leatherhead. Leith Hill was closed too after the poor chap who had the heart attack. Will likely to come down to good luck (and someone's bad luck)


----------



## Beebo (30 Jun 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> Is an 8:20 start time going to mean heavy traffic in front? I was hoping to get around in under 6 hours.


They tend to put the quicker riders at the front to limit fast riders blasting past the slower ones.
As rugbybloke said you will be fine until the hills, when things get sticky.
The other problem is blockages and road closures the near the back you are the bigger chance of getting caught up in them.
I started at 6.30 two years ago and wizzed round with no problem. We came into Kingston on the return leg going back into London, and the roads on the outward leg were still packed with late starters.
I am starting at 8.34 this time and expect it to be much more heavy going so wil just enjoy the day and cruise round.


----------



## Lee gg (30 Jun 2016)

rugby bloke said:


> Last year I saw someone starting on a shopper, complete with wicker basket on the front ... I would love to know how they got on.


I heard they have just finished.


----------



## Lee gg (30 Jun 2016)

bonker said:


> Orange, opens 0536, closes 0611 off half past sixish. Now all I have to do is figure out how to get there.


Where are you coming in from ?


----------



## Beebo (30 Jun 2016)

My loading pen shuts at 7.45, but we dont start until 8.34. Why do we have to stand around for 49 minutes? Seems a bit unnecessary.


----------



## Beebo (30 Jun 2016)

CarlP said:


> How odd, I'm considering doing the ride this year on my shopper, a Dawes Kingpin. I've seen cargo bikes, Boris bikes, and BMXs on the RLS100.


Go for it, it will be more memorable than just taking the usual bike. i am going to go single speed and walk up the big hills.


----------



## Racing roadkill (30 Jun 2016)

rugby bloke said:


> The traffic is not really a problem until you get to the hills - with both lanes to ride in there is plenty of room for every one. After that I would say its down to luck, if you get a clear run up.


There is _theoretically _loads of room, in 2 lanes. In reality, no one pays attention to the Marshalls / signage, and carnage ensues, if you get to the hills ( Newlands and Lieth in particular) too late.


----------



## vickster (30 Jun 2016)

Beebo said:


> My loading pen shuts at 7.45, but we dont start until 8.34. Why do we have to stand around for 49 minutes? Seems a bit unnecessary.


Cos you queue all that time to get to the front


----------



## vickster (30 Jun 2016)

rugby bloke said:


> The traffic is not really a problem until you get to the hills - with both lanes to ride in there is plenty of room for every one. After that I would say its down to luck, if you get a clear run up.


I was a late starter last year, newlands was fine, didn't attempt leith (fortunately as I would have got caught up with the closure and had no no chance of finishing). Box was slow and steady, plenty of w@nkers trying to carve through though


----------



## derrick (30 Jun 2016)

vickster said:


> I was a late starter last year, newlands was fine, didn't attempt leith (fortunately as I would have got caught up with the closure and had no no chance of finishing). Box was slow and steady, plenty of w@nkers trying to carve through though


The self-gratification artists should not have to carve through if the slower ones stayed on the left. The ride is for everyone.


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Jun 2016)

vickster said:


> I was a late starter last year, newlands was fine, didn't attempt leith (fortunately as I would have got caught up with the closure and had no no chance of finishing). Box was slow and steady, plenty of w@nkers trying to carve through though



What are they supposed to do? Slow riders should keep left so that the others can pass. Just common sense ain't it?


----------



## rugby bloke (30 Jun 2016)

vickster said:


> Cos you queue all that time to get to the front


It is surprising how long it takes to work your way to the front.


----------



## vickster (30 Jun 2016)

CarlP said:


> What are they supposed to do? Slow riders should keep left so that the others can pass. Just common sense ain't it?


They were left, it was very crowded, also with walkers. Carving across lines of moving cyclists (across, yes across) is frankly dangerous, almost big pile up when a cyclist was clipped. Just be patient and stay in the faster moving lane. Or join the pro peloton. It's a sportive not the tdf.


----------



## vickster (30 Jun 2016)

derrick said:


> The self-gratification artists should not have to carve through if the slower ones stayed on the left. The ride is for everyone.


They were left, it was just packed ^^^


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Jun 2016)

vickster said:


> They were left, it was very crowded, also with walkers. Carving across lines of moving cyclists (across, yes across) is frankly dangerous, almost big pile up when a cyclist was clipped. Just be patient and stay in the faster moving lane. Or join the pro peloton. It's a sportive not the tdf.


It was packed when I went up it too, packed with riders who don't know how to ride in groups and have no discipline and consideration for others.


----------



## vickster (30 Jun 2016)

There were no groups when I was on box hill

These were individuals trying to carve through the crowd with no consideration. Indeed the faster riders who almost came a cropper told them so. These looked liked impatient wannabes who perhaps should know better 

Again it's a fun sportive to raise money for lots to raise money for charities...not the pro peloton. I recall words to that effect from the organisers, to ride safely and with consideration. Ignoring people who ask you to do that after almost knocking them off doesn't really tick that box in my view 

Marshalling again this year. Enjoy your ride


----------



## derrick (30 Jun 2016)

The consideration should come from the slower riders. Just because they can't ride up the hill. They should not stop the riders who can.One reason I don't do to many sportives. Much better to ride with a club.


----------



## vickster (30 Jun 2016)

Aah these guys were carving up the right through the faster riders!!!!!!! It was packed, no one was holding anyone up, there just wasn't space to carve through.

Exactly if you want to steam on ride, with a club group or race, not a charity sportive with 24000 others!!!

Or be quick enough generally to get an early start time!!


----------



## rugby bloke (30 Jun 2016)

I think consideration must be taken that for many people this is their first experience of a group ride, this was me last year and I learnt as I went along. The whole idea of RideLondon is to encourage people into the sport. So yes, there may well be a few people not in the right place on the hill but none of this behavior is deliberate.


----------



## vickster (30 Jun 2016)

Hear hear


----------



## Milkfloat (30 Jun 2016)

I wonder that as I am doing it via a charity place if predicted timings have been ignored and we are all setting off together.


----------



## rugby bloke (30 Jun 2016)

I wouldn't say so - the start times of the riders for the charity I'm representing are scattered over a couple of hours. A number are at the back but this is because they are new riders and so put in a conservative finish time (as I did last year). If anything it is self selecting as a fair proportion of charity riders will have guesstimated a late finish time. I've estimated a ride time that is 2 hours quicker than last year and hence have been assigned a start time which is an hour earlier.


----------



## jifdave (30 Jun 2016)

Anyone heard anything of 46 start times?


----------



## User482 (30 Jun 2016)

derrick said:


> The consideration should come from the slower riders. Just because they can't ride up the hill. They should not stop the riders who can.One reason I don't do to many sportives. Much better to ride with a club.



As @vickster says, it's a charity sportive - there will be plenty of riders there for whom completing the distance will be a significant achievement. The last thing they need is complaints from sportive heroes who are not brave enough to enter a crit.


----------



## Lee gg (30 Jun 2016)

jifdave said:


> Anyone heard anything of 46 start times?


Not yet. I didn't get in the q0p so went into the 46. Looking forward to it.


----------



## jifdave (1 Jul 2016)

Lee gg said:


> Not yet. I didn't get in the q0p so went into the 46. Looking forward to it.


Same, actually first year I didn't get a place in the 100.
I had a bad injury early this year so I'm around 800 miles behind where I'd normally be by this point in the calendar, the 46 will be plenty for me. Can't miss the closed roads.


----------



## benb (1 Jul 2016)

Anyone else in the same wave as me?

Start Area: *Orange*
Wave: *J*
Wave Load opening time: *06:46*
Wave Load closing time: *07:21*
Start Time: *07:49*


----------



## oldgreyandslow (1 Jul 2016)

I did the first one in 2013 and don't recall the time between the load closing time and the start being quite as long as it seems to be now. My load closing is 05:43 with a start at 06:32 earlier than 2013, although as I've put 5 hours as my estimated time so that probably explains that. So if I can get to the mall any time before 12:00 I'll be pretty happy, bearing in mind the couple of miles before the official timing starts and the inevitable comfort stop delays.


----------



## bonker (1 Jul 2016)

Lee gg said:


> Where are you coming in from ?


I'm coming from Surrey. Found a friend who lives in Walthamstow so will stay over.


----------



## Lee gg (1 Jul 2016)

Should be able to ride from their, parking won't be easy and all the roads will be open in the afternoon.


----------



## Lee gg (1 Jul 2016)

Good man, got no start time yet. Where are you coming in from / parking.


----------



## vickster (1 Jul 2016)

oldgreyandslow said:


> I did the first one in 2013 and don't recall the time between the load closing time and the start being quite as long as it seems to be now. My load closing is 05:43 with a start at 06:32 earlier than 2013, although as I've put 5 hours as my estimated time so that probably explains that. So if I can get to the mall any time before 12:00 I'll be pretty happy, bearing in mind the couple of miles before the official timing starts and the inevitable comfort stop delays.


More riders now. 24k vs 16k iirc. Same first and last start times so presumably more riders in each wave to get to the start and going


----------



## jefmcg (2 Jul 2016)

derrick said:


> The consideration should come from the slower riders. Just because they can't ride up the hill. They should not stop the riders who can.One reason I don't do to many sportives. Much better to ride with a club.


Watching this video posted last year by @Boopop, everyone seems to be behaving correctly, each rider only as far to the right as required to pass slower riders. But often they fill the road, and the only way for a much faster rider to keep up speed would be to weave. 

If you want to set a PR on Box Hill, choose any other day of the year. 


View: https://youtu.be/rJNSfPshN3E


----------



## shortone (2 Jul 2016)

Earlier than last year by 30 min:

Bib 1018
Wave load opens 05:08
Wave load closes 05:43
Start 06:32
5hr 18min last year with two stops and a bad knee. Weather permitting i'd like to crack 5 hrs this year.
Too early for hotel breakfast too.


----------



## rb58 (2 Jul 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Watching this video posted last year by @Boopop, everyone seems to be behaving correctly, each rider only as far to the right as required to pass slower riders. But often they fill the road, and the only way for a much faster rider to keep up speed would be to weave.
> 
> If you want to set a PR on Box Hill, choose any other day of the year.
> 
> ...



That was my experience too. I was a later starter and the discipline on Box Hill was good. Slower riders were keeping left and I had no problem overtaking in the right with no need to weave about.


----------



## vickster (2 Jul 2016)

rb58 said:


> That was my experience too. I was a later starter and the discipline on Box Hill was good. Slower riders were keeping left and I had no problem overtaking in the right with no need to weave about.


Which certainly wasn't my experience. It was only individuals behaving like w@nkers but still...

I expect you were some way ahead of me, these guys may well have been caught up in the leith delays / closure and also serious congestion in Dorking and frustrated as a result but still not a reason to put others at risk through inconsiderate riding


----------



## sleaver (4 Jul 2016)

vickster said:


> Which certainly wasn't my experience. It was only individuals behaving like w@nkers but still...


Yes, you already said. Everyone is entitled to opinions, but just because others do not share the same opinion as yourself, it doesn't mean that you have to keep putting yours across.

I seem to remember that you had a lot to say about this same subject after last years ride and your carrying on with the same thing now. So come on, let sleep dogs lie and just move on because no one else is putting their opinion across as much as this


----------



## sleaver (4 Jul 2016)

On a more positive note, my training, or lack of  (compared to last year) took a turn for the better yesterday 

About a month ago, I did a 100km ride and the last 40km was like hell with my legs just not wanting to play ball and aching really badly. At this point, I was thinking where the extra 60km on top was going to come from.

I had a suspicion that the bearings on atleast my front wheel were deciding to have a laugh at me by adding in some unwanted friction  So, on Saturday I changed to my summer wheels. Well, it was sunny so I'm classing it as summer 

Off I went for another 100km yesterday and it was a lot easier and it seemed as though I was not having to put as much effort into peddling. OK, my legs were still tired but the extra 60km seemed a lot more possible  There was also 100m less climbing but I can't see that having to much impact.

Think I'll be getting the bearings on my winter wheels serviced at some point.


----------



## mjr (4 Jul 2016)

sleaver said:


> Think I'll be getting the bearings on my winter wheels serviced at some point.


Do you mean cleaning the bearings, new balls if needed and repacking with fresh grease, replacing the cartridges, or do modern wheel bearings need magic blessings from qualified technicians and animal sacrifices?


----------



## oldgreyandslow (4 Jul 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Watching this video posted last year by @Boopop, everyone seems to be behaving correctly, each rider only as far to the right as required to pass slower riders. But often they fill the road, and the only way for a much faster rider to keep up speed would be to weave.



Looked at that, yes it was reasonably OK but saw this too on Leith

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4J4ErfwDGhk

A lot of times the rider seems to go for gaps that aren't really there





shortone said:


> Earlier than last year by 30 min:
> 
> Bib 1018
> Wave load opens 05:08
> ...



Same times as me, Orange wave bib 4495 also hoping to crack 5 hrs, but it'll be a push I think


----------



## sleaver (4 Jul 2016)

mjray said:


> Do you mean cleaning the bearings, new balls if needed and repacking with fresh grease, replacing the cartridges, or do modern wheel bearings need magic blessings from qualified technicians and animal sacrifices?


Cleaning the bearings etc. Not sure if I will attempt it myself or not yet. Quick Google makes it look easy 

They have already had the magic 'expletive' blessing and rather than the animal sacrifice, they just got sacrificed themselves


----------



## johngal (5 Jul 2016)

Hi,
Due to a ‘clerical error’, (probably my fault), me and my mate have managed to get 06:39 & 08:59 start times!

Can I ask anyone who has done this before, what are the chances of starting early as we’d like to travel/ride it to together but 2hrs plus is a bit long to wait?


Thanks

John


----------



## rugby bloke (5 Jul 2016)

As the phrase goes - you've got 2 hopes, Bob Hope and no hope.

As far as I am aware once a start time has been assigned there is no chance of changing it ahead of the event. I can understand that its not something that they would want as it would generate a world of extra work. As for the day, I would say that it would be impossible to try to turn up and start at a different time to your assigned start.


----------



## benb (5 Jul 2016)

Yeah, I don't really remember anyone specifically checking the riders to make sure they were in the correct wave, so you'd probably get away with it.


----------



## oldgreyandslow (5 Jul 2016)

rugby bloke said:


> As far as I am aware once a start time has been assigned there is no chance of changing it ahead of the event. I can understand that its not something that they would want as it would generate a world of extra work. As for the day, I would say that it would be impossible to try to turn up and start at a different time to your assigned start.



Yep, the colour of your numbers will be different too, depending on the start area you have


----------



## Boopop (5 Jul 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Watching this video posted last year by @Boopop, everyone seems to be behaving correctly, each rider only as far to the right as required to pass slower riders. But often they fill the road, and the only way for a much faster rider to keep up speed would be to weave.
> 
> If you want to set a PR on Box Hill, choose any other day of the year.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the promotion!


----------



## JuanLobbe (5 Jul 2016)

Beebo said:


> My loading pen shuts at 7.45, but we dont start until 8.34. Why do we have to stand around for 49 minutes? Seems a bit unnecessary.


Ooh that's the same wave as me!


----------



## cliveyp (5 Jul 2016)

First post on here but a long time lurker...just interested to find out if there was anyone on here in my (rather late) wave...

Black wave H
Open 07:14
Close 07:49
Start 08:52

I was hoping for an earlier start, but at least I can grab some food in the hotel before I head out along the A11!


----------



## steverob (5 Jul 2016)

oldgreyandslow said:


> So if I can get to the mall any time before 12:00 I'll be pretty happy, bearing in mind the couple of miles before the official timing starts and the inevitable comfort stop delays.



FYI, the timing chip start line is now actually at the proper start line - it was only in 2013 that it was 2 or so miles down the road.


----------



## swansonj (5 Jul 2016)

The Olympic route,after Leatherhead, turned right and went through Oxshott to Esher, and I see this year's route does the same. But I'm sure I saw a map - last year? - that had it going through Cobham instead. Does anyone know the ins and outs? Has the overall length changed?


----------



## johngal (5 Jul 2016)

Thanks for all your replies, its valuable to get peoples perspective who have actually done it.

Now to take the gamble or not…?!


Cheers

John


----------



## Beebo (5 Jul 2016)

swansonj said:


> The Olympic route,after Leatherhead, turned right and went through Oxshott to Esher, and I see this year's route does the same. But I'm sure I saw a map - last year? - that had it going through Cobham instead. Does anyone know the ins and outs? Has the overall length changed?


The cobham route was in 2013 only, since then it has reverted to the Olympic route through Oxshott. 
i think they changed it because it caused congestion for cars trying to get to the M25 and A3. 
The timed distance is unchanged because they have done away with the 2 mile rolling start, which was a neutral zone.


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Jul 2016)

I have just found this detailed map of the route maybe useful for those that haven't been before, I cant see any changes from last years route. 

https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=1T0opR-H2IPcYDvrhcKhv07OrYj8&hl=en


----------



## BrianBroo (6 Jul 2016)

Absolute newbie here, I have a start time of 0848 which I'm quite miffed about, as I wanted longer to complete the course if required... That said, I should be OK barring no mishaps.

How strict are they with the cut off times? Ie will they shut off the finishing line at 5.30pm regardless of how the Classic is progressing?

Would they change any times based on wind etc?


----------



## cliveyp (6 Jul 2016)

BrianBroo said:


> Absolute newbie here, I have a start time of 0848 which I'm quite miffed about, as I wanted longer to complete the course if required... That said, I should be OK barring no mishaps.
> 
> How strict are they with the cut off times? Ie will they shut off the finishing line at 5.30pm regardless of how the Classic is progressing?
> 
> Would they change any times based on wind etc?



You're off just in front of me (i'm 8:52)!

From my understanding it's not a case of the finish line closing at 17:30. Broom wagons/officials will create a backstop where they are timed to cross the line at 17:30. Anyone who hasn't made a particular marker point by a particular time, or looks to be dropping behind the line of officials, will be collected by the broom wagon and won't even have a chance of attempting to cross the line themselves.

Thats my understanding of it though. I'll be honest, starting before 9am gives you 8.5hrs to clear the course - thats an average of 11.7mph. Thats a pretty low average.


----------



## vickster (6 Jul 2016)

BrianBroo said:


> Absolute newbie here, I have a start time of 0848 which I'm quite miffed about, as I wanted longer to complete the course if required... That said, I should be OK barring no mishaps.
> 
> How strict are they with the cut off times? Ie will they shut off the finishing line at 5.30pm regardless of how the Classic is progressing?
> 
> Would they change any times based on wind etc?


You do need to finish on time to avoid the broom wagon. I had a similar start time to you, finished around 5.10, that was doing the 92 mile course skipping Leith. Fortunate as they had closed it by the time we got there 

We had no mechanicals but I got a stitch in Richmond Park which I couldn't shift and had to have several prolonged rests 

I am sure you'll be fine. The slower riders get the later starts so as to not get in the way of faster riders


----------



## BrianBroo (6 Jul 2016)

Cheers for the response.

Wanting to travel as light as possible - planning to take with me my drinks bottle, some carb-rich food, and one of those foam type pumps incase I get a puncture... All in a saddle bag.

Am I missing anything obvious?


----------



## vickster (6 Jul 2016)

Check the weather forecast and take the right clothes

Take phone, cash, bank card, multi tool, tyre levers, couple of spare tubes

Do you mean CO2?

Helmet, can't ride without


----------



## cliveyp (6 Jul 2016)

For me it'll be this;
couple of bottles
phone
couple of gels
sandwich
a few sweets

plus the following in the saddle bag;
couple of tubes
patches
CO2 pump + possible manual pump if I get hold of one beforehand
tyre levers
multi tool
bank card/cash

anything else I need i'll pick up from the feed stops, but am aiming on only stopping once for bottle refills anyway if my knee feels OK.


----------



## BrianBroo (6 Jul 2016)

Got the helmet, phone and money things covered - forgot to list - cheers!

I had this in mind rather than the puncture repair tools: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Emergency-Repair-200ml-Bikes-Bicycle/dp/B00RI9NOZE

Do you reckon this is unwise? I was thinking this would be better in terms of saving time if a puncture occurs. I know I need to be prepared, but surely I would have to be quite unlucky to get a puncture? I've only had 1 in my training, and we'll be cycling on roads that loads of others are cycling on.


----------



## Beebo (6 Jul 2016)

BrianBroo said:


> Cheers for the response.
> 
> Wanting to travel as light as possible - planning to take with me my drinks bottle, some carb-rich food, and one of those foam type pumps incase I get a puncture... All in a saddle bag.
> 
> Am I missing anything obvious?


Dont use the foam repair puncture kit, you need to take 2 tubes and a mini pump.
If you get a puncture in the first ten miles you will struggle with an under inflated foam filled tube for the next 90.


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Jul 2016)

BrianBroo said:


> Got the helmet, phone and money things covered - forgot to list - cheers!
> 
> I had this in mind rather than the puncture repair tools: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Emergency-Repair-200ml-Bikes-Bicycle/dp/B00RI9NOZE



DO NOT BUY THAT. Take two spare tubes, and a mini pump or a CO2 cartrigde (two) and a packet of instant patches. Don't expect anyone to stop and help, they might but probably won't. 

As for food, as well as all the sweet stuff I take a couple of sausage rolls with me as well.


----------



## vickster (6 Jul 2016)

Make sure you know how to fix a puncture of course too 

Maybe stick a couple of chain quick links in too...and a chain tool

And suncream, can get really small tubes


----------



## mjr (6 Jul 2016)

Beebo said:


> Dont use the foam repair puncture kit, you need to take 2 tubes and a mini pump.
> If you get a puncture in the first ten miles you will struggle with an under inflated foam filled tube for the next 90.


^ This. I often carry and have sometimes used a foam can, but it's a get-you-home to use in the last ten miles of a ride (especially if it's raining, cold and/or dark), not a substitute for at least sticker-patches, levers and a mini-pump capable of 100psi - ideally a spare tube or two, but you'd be unlucky to need two tubes in 100 miles unless someone's sabotaged the course.

You still need a pump with a foam can (you reinflate the tube to the correct pressure after a few miles, once riding has spread the foam and sealed the hole) and £4.50 is about £1.50 dearer than the Aldi cans IIRC although those do sell out. Oh and the foam cans are pretty messy, although not quite as messy as getting a muddy tyre off in the rain.


----------



## jefmcg (6 Jul 2016)

BrianBroo said:


> but surely I would have to be quite unlucky to get a puncture?


Yes, unless it rains ....
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/ridelondon-surrey-100-2014-anyone.137105/post-3231143


----------



## BrianBroo (6 Jul 2016)

This is all great advice, all input is much appreciated.

Even heading off near the back of the pack, should I expect to be significantly/somewhat faster than during training (on my own on pretty open-to-the-elements/wind roads... What with being "shielded" by other riders?


----------



## vickster (6 Jul 2016)

BrianBroo said:


> This is all great advice, all input is much appreciated.
> 
> Even heading off near the back of the pack, should I expect to be significantly/somewhat faster than during training (on my own on pretty open-to-the-elements/wind roads... What with being "shielded" by other riders?


Tbh at the back you won't really be shielded. I only saw congestion in dorking (walking pace, on two feet), box hill and more walking a bit later due to a nasty crash

You might get lucky in a group but it wasn't like the early starters with their pelotons

The closed roads help of course

Last year was hot and sunny, no real wind, head or tail


----------



## Bryony (6 Jul 2016)

I've got my start time for the 46 today
Start area: green
Wave:G 
Wave load time: 07:59
Wave load closing time: 08:34
Start time: 09:30


----------



## jefmcg (6 Jul 2016)

Bryony said:


> I've got my start time for the 46 today
> Start area: green
> Wave:G
> Wave load time: 07:59
> ...


https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/ride-london-46mile.203587


----------



## steverob (6 Jul 2016)

CarlP said:


> I have just found this detailed map of the route maybe useful for those that haven't been before, I cant see any changes from last years route.
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=1T0opR-H2IPcYDvrhcKhv07OrYj8&hl=en



The only changes to last year's route is the early bit through London between Tower Bridge and Trafalgar Square. Now that the Cycle Superhighway roadworks are finished, they're sending you back down the Embankment again (like in both 2013 and 2014) rather than via St. Paul's and the Strand (2015's route). Doesn't really make that much difference though.


----------



## steverob (6 Jul 2016)

BrianBroo said:


> Even heading off near the back of the pack, should I expect to be significantly/somewhat faster than during training (on my own on pretty open-to-the-elements/wind roads... What with being "shielded" by other riders?



I was towards the back last year (start time 8:39) and found that on the day, my average speed was typically about 2.5 mph faster on the flat and 1 mph faster on the hills than during my final training rides. Whether that was adrenaline, being shielded from the wind, or just not having to slow/stop for traffic and junctions, I don't know. At the back while there certainly isn't a train or peloton type of riding, you'll still always be around a lot of other riders - there was no point that I felt I was riding on my own like I have done in many a sportive before (I always seem to be in a gap between riders faster and slower than me - rare that anyone goes at my pace!)


----------



## sarahale (7 Jul 2016)

I'm a bit worried about how busy the route is going to be. I took part the first year when there was alot less riders and apart from leith hill it was really quiet. 

My start time is 8.10 which I'm happy with as rather be near the back with hopefully some more relaxed riders.


----------



## Beebo (7 Jul 2016)

sarahale said:


> I'm a bit worried about how busy the route is going to be. I took part the first year when there was alot less riders and apart from leith hill it was really quiet.
> 
> My start time is 8.10 which I'm happy with as rather be near the back with hopefully some more relaxed riders.


It will be fine, it is not that packed once the ride streches out. just be careful on corners, make sure you hold your line and watch out for idiots undertaking. Most of the racers will be long gone by 8.10.
If you are going to pass someone closely just give them a call to say you are coming by, and if you are going to change direction do a shoulder check.


----------



## cliveyp (7 Jul 2016)

I'm expecting it to be pretty busy (i'm starting even later than you), but keeping my fingers crossed that it's more controlled than when I did London to Brighton a few years ago to at least give me a chance of riding the hills!


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (7 Jul 2016)

I'm hoping it's quite busy as i may be able to team up with someone my own pace.

I did a long sportive last year and there was very few entrants and i spent most of it on my own.I didn't enjoy that.

Start time:08.27


----------



## dan1502 (7 Jul 2016)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> I'm hoping it's quite busy as i may be able to team up with someone my own pace.
> 
> I did a long sportive last year and there was very few entrants and i spent most of it on my own.I didn't enjoy that.
> 
> Start time:08.27


My start is 8:27, I will need to latch on to someone to keep a steady pace.


----------



## cliveyp (7 Jul 2016)

What sort of pace are you two guys looking at? I start 20 minutes after you both, but we may fall into line at some point and i'm definitely up for forming a group!


----------



## jonny jeez (7 Jul 2016)

6.30 start.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (7 Jul 2016)

I haven't a clue what pace in mph i'm going to do to be honest.I know i am going to try and take it steady before we hit the hills.


----------



## rugby bloke (8 Jul 2016)

A few thoughts for first timers having read through the last few posts:

1. You will probably find your average speed is higher than your training rides. Adrenaline, closed roads and especially for me - better road surfaces all make a difference. The road surfaces in my corner of Northants vary from bad to terrible and really take it out of you on a long ride. Conditions generally much better on the RideLondon route.

2. Last year I started at 8.50, so pretty late. It was pretty relaxed, no racers, just people spinning along at a sensible pace, so quicker than me, some slower. In terms of number of riders, its not like any other Sportive. There won't be any time when you are on your own and out of site of other riders. I mostly rode on my own, but when I wanted company or needed a lift it was very easy to find someone to team up with to get through the hard miles.

3. The hubs and feed stations are proper busy, carry your own food if you can.

4. Leave something in the tank for the kick up through Wimbledon. It's not a big hill, but after 90 miles you certainly feel it. The good thing is that once you are t the top then it is down hill all the way. The last 10 miles is an amazing experience, enjoy it !


----------



## JuanLobbe (8 Jul 2016)

Just thinking about fuelling strategy. What do people eat? Not keen on energy bars. Soreen?


----------



## jefmcg (8 Jul 2016)

rugby bloke said:


> Conditions generally much better on the RideLondon route.


For about a week. They patch the roads, at least those used for the classic.


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Jul 2016)

JuanLobbe said:


> Just thinking about fuelling strategy. What do people eat? Not keen on energy bars. Soreen?



I take Soreen , jelly babies, two large sausage rolls and two bottles of water, I don't stop at the feed stations , I did stop at the one in Leatherhead last year but in the Village Hall next to it where the WI were selling tea/coffee burgers and cakes, I was bursting for a cup of tea.


----------



## rugby bloke (8 Jul 2016)

jefmcg said:


> For about a week. They patch the roads, at least those used for the classic.


That's fine by me, that's all I need. Makes a change to ride on flat roads ...


----------



## rugby bloke (8 Jul 2016)

JuanLobbe said:


> Just thinking about fuelling strategy. What do people eat? Not keen on energy bars. Soreen?


I know what you mean, the energy bars tend to be too sickly sweet.
I've been taking Soreen on my long rides but I think I'll revert to my favorites - Jelly babies for sugar and home made flapjack for carbs, plus a couple of bananas and a jell for emergencies.
2 water bottles - one with water, the other with sports drink.


----------



## rb58 (8 Jul 2016)

JuanLobbe said:


> Just thinking about fuelling strategy. What do people eat? Not keen on energy bars. Soreen?


I stopped at the petrol station just before the turn onto the A24 at the far end of Dorking. I had a nice BLT sandwich, Coke and an ice cream. Just the job for Boxhill which comes shortly after. Other than that, I only stopped at the bottom of Leith Hill to fill up my water bottles. I didn't bother with any of the other feed stations as I prefer real food and there were only three or four other people stopped there, not the hundreds at the official stops. I shall be doing the same again this year. It's at about 60 mile mark, so ideal (for me).


----------



## User482 (8 Jul 2016)

I'll put a little tri-bag on my top tube and pack it with some home made energy bars: https://www.theguardian.com/lifeand...hittingstall-honey-peanut-butter-bars-recipes

Much more palatable than the commercial products, and means I can avoid the scrum at the stops. I'll probably carry a couple of gels and some electrolyte tablets, but they slip easily into a jersey pocket.


----------



## cliveyp (8 Jul 2016)

I was planning;
-2x bottles - 1x water, 1x Torq
-Spare Torq powder for refill
-Couple of gels
-Jelly Babies/similar
-Banana
-Jam Sandwich
-Soreen

May be a little overkill, but i'll probably sink the banana when in the loading point just for something to do. Chances are i'll probably need to stop too, but was planning on having enough on me not to need to other than water. If I do, i'll fight the scrum and fill up with a few other bits.


----------



## johngal (8 Jul 2016)

rugby bloke said:


> A few thoughts for first timers having read through the last few posts:
> 
> 1. You will probably find your average speed is higher than your training rides. Adrenaline, closed roads and especially for me - better road surfaces all make a difference. The road surfaces in my corner of Northants vary from bad to terrible and really take it out of you on a long ride. Conditions generally much better on the RideLondon route.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the information,

John


----------



## BrianBroo (8 Jul 2016)

Purely as an estimate, how long would I expect to wait at a stop for some food / drinks?

Are there lots of independent stores ie garages that we can stop at on the route easily?


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (8 Jul 2016)

I second that john,thanks everyone for the info.


----------



## rb58 (8 Jul 2016)

BrianBroo said:


> Purely as an estimate, how long would I expect to wait at a stop for some food / drinks?
> 
> Are there lots of independent stores ie garages that we can stop at on the route easily?


No idea on your first question, but there are several garage/shops on the route. Some may a bit early though. As I mentioned above, the one in Dorking is perfect for me at 60 miles and that will be my only stop other than a splash and dash to fill up my water bottles.


----------



## steverob (8 Jul 2016)

BrianBroo said:


> Purely as an estimate, how long would I expect to wait at a stop for some food / drinks?
> 
> Are there lots of independent stores ie garages that we can stop at on the route easily?



Last year I stopped at the Hampton Court hub (26 miles) and there was about a minute wait to use the loo, but no queue to fill up water bottles - probably spent about 10 minutes there all told. At the Leatherhead hub (75 miles) I queued around two minutes to get to the food/water, but was on my way fairly quickly afterwards. I did also use the stop at a village just outside Dorking, but didn't actually need any of the facilites - I had to phone my sister who was waiting to cheer me on at Box Hill to tell her I was an hour ahead of schedule (mainly due to Leith Hill being closed). But as far as I could see, the queues there were also fairly short. It's only Newlands Corner that you have to avoid like the plague.


----------



## Beebo (8 Jul 2016)

There are about 8 other wc and water stops, apart from the hubs. They are much less busy if you just want to have a wee and top up your bottles with fresh water. The hubs can be manic. 
These are shown in the race magazine that we all received. 
There are losds of garages and corner shops along the route which will be happy to sell you a mars bar or drink.


----------



## JuanLobbe (8 Jul 2016)

Thanks all, mega helpful!


----------



## oldgreyandslow (8 Jul 2016)

BrianBroo said:


> Do you reckon this is unwise? I was thinking this would be better in terms of saving time if a puncture occurs. I know I need to be prepared, but surely I would have to be quite unlucky to get a puncture? I've only had 1 in my training, and we'll be cycling on roads that loads of others are cycling on.



Sorry the response is a bit late. Why not go tubeless?


----------



## jefmcg (9 Jul 2016)

oldgreyandslow said:


> Sorry the response is a bit late. Why not go tubeless?


New rims, tubs etc. seems a lot of fuss for 100 miles, way more than fixing 1 (unlikely) puncture.


----------



## oldgreyandslow (9 Jul 2016)

jefmcg said:


> New rims, tubs etc. seems a lot of fuss for 100 miles, way more than fixing 1 (unlikely) puncture.



True, fair point


----------



## sarahale (9 Jul 2016)

Anyone know of any hotels nearby with 2 rooms. Brother and I just found out where we were staying closed down, by chance, and now probably can't do it unless we can find somewhere to stay


----------



## rugby bloke (9 Jul 2016)

I'm staying at the Holiday Inn Express at Old Street, give them a try.


----------



## rb58 (9 Jul 2016)

sarahale said:


> Anyone know of any hotels nearby with 2 rooms. Brother and I just found out where we were staying closed down, by chance, and now probably can't do it unless we can find somewhere to stay


Look south of the river and ride through Blackwall tunnel. There's a Holiday Inn Express in Greenwich, right on the road to the tunnel.


----------



## vickster (9 Jul 2016)

Stayed at the travelodge barking last year, easy 6 mile ride to the start, they have rooms, can take bikes into room no bother


----------



## cliveyp (9 Jul 2016)

sarahale said:


> Anyone know of any hotels nearby with 2 rooms. Brother and I just found out where we were staying closed down, by chance, and now probably can't do it unless we can find somewhere to stay



We're staying at Premier Inn City (Tower Hill) on Prescott Street. They give a price for the Saturday night when you request 2 rooms, so I guess they have availability. It's about 4 miles from Olympic park and about the same from the Mall if you were also staying on after.


----------



## mjr (10 Jul 2016)

sarahale said:


> Anyone know of any hotels nearby with 2 rooms. Brother and I just found out where we were staying closed down, by chance, and now probably can't do it unless we can find somewhere to stay


Which hotel? Someone else on here might share your misfortune. Hope you can get it sorted.


----------



## sarahale (10 Jul 2016)

Thanks for all the suggestions, we've booked the ibis at London city airport.


----------



## sarahale (10 Jul 2016)

mjray said:


> Which hotel? Someone else on here might share your misfortune. Hope you can get it sorted.



Silk house hotel!! They sent no warning they had closed so would of got a shock when we turned up on 30th.


----------



## Freds Dad (10 Jul 2016)

sarahale said:


> Silk house hotel!! They sent no warning they had closed so would of got a shock when we turned up on 30th.



You seem to have been lucky that is closed.

https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/ShowU...se_Hotel-London_England.html#CHECK_RATES_CONT


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Jul 2016)

Freds Dad said:


> You seem to have been lucky that is closed.
> 
> https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/ShowU...se_Hotel-London_England.html#CHECK_RATES_CONT


There were dirty cracks all over the walls. Trouble was, I'd heard them all before.


----------



## sarahale (10 Jul 2016)

Freds Dad said:


> You seem to have been lucky that is closed.
> 
> https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/ShowU...se_Hotel-London_England.html#CHECK_RATES_CONT



Stayed there a couple of years ago for the first time I did ride London. For £50 I didn't actually think it was bad, clean room, clean kitchen, nice staff and somewhere to store the bike. But the ibis looks very fancy comparatively


----------



## jefmcg (10 Jul 2016)

sarahale said:


> But the ibis looks very fancy comparatively


Ibis are generally very nice for budget hotels. Only problem is the room may be too small for your bike.


----------



## sarahale (10 Jul 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Ibis are generally very nice for budget hotels. Only problem is the room may be too small for your bike.



I wonder if they will even let us have the bikes in our rooms


----------



## sarahale (10 Jul 2016)

If I make it home it will be the most miles I have ever cycled in a day at 125.


----------



## jefmcg (10 Jul 2016)

sarahale said:


> I wonder if they will even let us have the bikes in our rooms


Apparently yes

https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/ShowU...udget_London_City_Airport-London_England.html


----------



## sarahale (10 Jul 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Apparently yes
> 
> https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/ShowU...udget_London_City_Airport-London_England.html




Brilliant,thanks!


----------



## JuanLobbe (11 Jul 2016)

20 days to go!!


----------



## BrianBroo (11 Jul 2016)

How strict is the Wave Load Closing time?


----------



## Beebo (11 Jul 2016)

JuanLobbe said:


> 20 days to go!!


Spoke to my mum last night, she lives near the route, she said the roads were packed yesterday with people doing last minute training.


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Jul 2016)

BrianBroo said:


> How strict is the Wave Load Closing time?


In my experience, not very but that may have changed this year.


----------



## mjr (13 Jul 2016)

Those who have done it before: can you take bikes into the Cycling Show at ExCel when registering, is there secure cycle parking (and if it's these staples what secures it?), and/or is it best not to cycle there ()?


----------



## Racing roadkill (13 Jul 2016)

mjray said:


> Those who have done it before: can you take bikes into the Cycling Show at ExCel when registering, is there secure cycle parking (and if it's these staples what secures it?), and/or is it best not to cycle there ()?


Yes, you can take your bike in. The secure 'pen' is an area in the actual arena, the things that secure it, are a tag round the bars, with a matching ticket, that they give you, and some burly security types, to make sure no one disappears with the 'wrong bike'. The team have mechanics on hand, to fettle your bike as well, if you need it.


----------



## Beebo (13 Jul 2016)

mjray said:


> Those who have done it before: can you take bikes into the Cycling Show at ExCel when registering, is there secure cycle parking (and if it's these staples what secures it?), and/or is it best not to cycle there ()?


It is like a cloakroom for bikes instead of coats.
You give you bike in and get a ticket, no one has any access to the bikes.


----------



## Kominic (15 Jul 2016)

I keep getting excited about this when I get the almost thrice weekly email, but then I notice the rejection magazine by my bed that I keep forgetting to throw out


----------



## JuanLobbe (16 Jul 2016)

Planning to use the bike transfer service to get my bike back to QEOP after the finish. Does anyone know where in the Olympic Park the pick up is from?

Also - is there event photography?


----------



## Norry1 (16 Jul 2016)

JuanLobbe said:


> Planning to use the bike transfer service to get my bike back to QEOP after the finish. Does anyone know where in the Olympic Park the pick up is from?
> 
> Also - is there event photography?



Personally, I'd ride back to QEOP.

There is definitely event photography, and they also do a little video you can buy.


----------



## JuanLobbe (16 Jul 2016)

Cheers Norry1. Why? Figuring I will be knackered!


----------



## Norry1 (16 Jul 2016)

Just cos it would be a lot less hassle. Just mosey back at slow speed. Many of the roads are closed, so riding is easy. I've ridden back to my hotel the last couple of years.


----------



## JuanLobbe (17 Jul 2016)

Yeah I might well. only the 9 miles...


----------



## dan1502 (18 Jul 2016)

cliveyp said:


> What sort of pace are you two guys looking at? I start 20 minutes after you both, but we may fall into line at some point and i'm definitely up for forming a group!



i really have no idea what pace i will set, hopefully i wont get to carried away and burn myself out early.


----------



## BrianBroo (18 Jul 2016)

Start Area: Green
Wave: E

Does that mean there are A B C D E waves from green?

What would happen if someone was sucked into the wrong wave from their section? Would they still receive an official time?

Would it be possible to enter into an earlier wave if you were there early? Or would this be extremely difficult?


----------



## rugby bloke (18 Jul 2016)

From my experience last year it all seemed to run pretty smoothly so that you found yourself at the start line in the correct wave. I would imagine you could go through on an earlier wave, although of course if everyone tried this there would be chaos ... so we are all under an obligation to be in the right place at the right time.


----------



## steverob (18 Jul 2016)

BrianBroo said:


> Start Area: Green
> Wave: E
> 
> Does that mean there are A B C D E waves from green?



There'll be far more waves than that. I was in Orange "M" last year and while I was towards the back, there were plenty more people behind me - definitely an N wave and possibly even an O or P, plus it was similar for all the other colours as well. By contrast, E is quite near the front already.


----------



## BrianBroo (18 Jul 2016)

Right I see, I am taking off at 08.48 - so quite near the back!

Is it easy to be sucked into an earlier wave? And if I did, would I still receive an official time?


----------



## steverob (18 Jul 2016)

To get "sucked in" to an earlier wave, i.e. it happens by accident - I'd say no, it's not easy to do. To deliberately do it by turning up extra early and just queuing up wherever you can in your colour's start area - then yes, that's quite easy to do and I'm sure a lot of people do.

However, I personally wouldn't do it - not because you'd get caught (you won't, none of the marshalls care), but because the organisers have gone to great lengths to try and space out the field so that everybody doesn't hit the big climbs/narrow roads bit all at the same time. And I know you'll say I'm just one person and it's not going to make a lot of difference going an hour early, but as soon as everybody says that, it does make a big difference and the climbs are busy enough as it is already.

Having said that if you do want to start early, your official time is solely based on the timing chip that activates when you roll across the start line and finish line and has nothing to do with what wave you started in (or were supposed to start in), so there's no worries there.


----------



## rugby bloke (18 Jul 2016)

I don't see the problem with a later start. I started at 8.50 ish last year, which meant I could get up at a relatively civilized time and eat a decent breakfast. The pace at the back was easy and I as able to slowly work my way past riders. Plus as has been said above - the organisers have split up the riders for a reason, if everyone decides to chose a different start time the whole thing will be chaos.


----------



## cliveyp (19 Jul 2016)

rugby bloke said:


> I don't see the problem with a later start. I started at 8.50 ish last year, which meant I could get up at a relatively civilized time and eat a decent breakfast. The pace at the back was easy and I as able to slowly work my way past riders. Plus as has been said above - the organisers have split up the riders for a reason, if everyone decides to chose a different start time the whole thing will be chaos.



Your start time last year is the same as i've been given this year. Can you give me an idea of how busy the hills are and the likelihood of small groups still forming? And, of course, the feed stops.....although i'm not planning on stopping much, i'm imagine i'll probably hit one hub along the way just for a top up. Are they manic and is there still plenty of stuff left?


----------



## rugby bloke (19 Jul 2016)

I did not stop at the hubs last year, they looked pretty busy but people I've spoken to said there was no problem filling up water bottles. By all accounts the one to avoid is the Newlands Corner hub. The traffic was generally fine, I missed out on Leith Hill due to the closure, the traffic around the re directed route was manic for a few miles but Box Hill was no problem. Plenty of space to find your own line up the hill. I was amazed to find I was overtaking people, but I was able to go up at my speed without being blocked.


----------



## steverob (19 Jul 2016)

Yes, this isn't like London to Brighton where if you don't get an early time, it's chock-a-block all the way round or something. I departed at 8:39 and can only recall two points where it felt busy on the route - like Rugby Bloke above, there was when we had the diversion around Leith Hill and the other was in Richmond Park, but that was because a lot of people had stopped near the top of the climb and that narrowed the road considerably (to be fair I think it was due to a rash of punctures/mechanicals). For the rest of the course there was plenty of room to overtake - or in my case, be overtaken!

The hubs are fine except Newlands Corner as previously mentioned, but if you are worried about crowds, just go to the normal drink stops - they've got exactly the same stuff there as the hubs and generally less people. Just take a look at the course map and make a mental note of where they are, as I found the gaps between them were odd - you'd get a few fairly close together, then the next would be another 10-15 miles away, which catches you out if you've just gone past the last one in a set and are expecting the next one to be as close.


----------



## vickster (19 Jul 2016)

If the hubs are busy there are plenty of shops and garages along the way, just take a small lock. I had a late start, didn't really see any small groups other than a couple of small club groups also with a late start

Had a hold up in Dorking and another between box hill and leatherhead, probably lost 45 mins as a result


----------



## sarahale (19 Jul 2016)

Does anyone ride this without really training? I've done a few long rides but as I'm not fussed about my time I haven't pushed myself hugely. 

I'm pretty fit generally I cycle 120 miles a week and run about 10. My aim is just to get round ideally without walking the hills! 

A month ago I did a 70 mile hilly ride in 5 hours but since then I've slipped and only done a couple of 50 and I think 3 35 miles, but I cycle every day. 

On the day I'm planning on cycling 130 miles as have to pedal home, bit worried now that I won't make it.


----------



## vickster (19 Jul 2016)

I'm sure you'll be fine


----------



## jefmcg (19 Jul 2016)

sarahale said:


> Does anyone ride this without really training? I've done a few long rides but as I'm not fussed about my time I haven't pushed myself hugely.
> 
> I'm pretty fit generally I cycle 120 miles a week and run about 10. My aim is just to get round ideally without walking the hills!
> 
> ...



Ah, this is obviously some strange use of the phrase "without training" that I wasn't previously aware of.


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Jul 2016)

sarahale said:


> Does anyone ride this without really training? I've done a few long rides but as I'm not fussed about my time I haven't pushed myself hugely.
> 
> I'm pretty fit generally I cycle 120 miles a week and run about 10. My aim is just to get round ideally without walking the hills!
> 
> ...



You'll be fine with that, I've hardly done any riding this year, a lot of running but no riding. I you or me end up walking Leith Hill, we wont be the only ones rest assured.


----------



## sarahale (19 Jul 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Ah, this is obviously some strange use of the phrase "without training" that I wasn't previously aware of.



My brother is also taking part and he's been doing 30 mile rides every other day and 80 miles on the weekends. It's making me nervous! But he is starting at 6 something and I'm after 8 so hopefully I'll be with my kind and he will be with his! He's aiming for under 5 hours. Thank-you slightly less panicked now!


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (19 Jul 2016)

What is your start time sara?


----------



## sarahale (19 Jul 2016)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> What is your start time sara?


 
8.10am


----------



## rugby bloke (19 Jul 2016)

vickster said:


> I'm sure you'll be fine


+1 to this. Sounds like you are putting plenty of miles in. You will be swept along by the riders around you and as has been said, if you end up walking the hills you won't be alone. Last year people were walking up the hill in Richmond Park ...


----------



## sarahale (19 Jul 2016)

rugby bloke said:


> +1 to this. Sounds like you are putting plenty of miles in. You will be swept along by the riders around you and as has been said, if you end up walking the hills you won't be alone. Last year people were walking up the hill in Richmond Park ...



Well I can make it up that one at least! Thanks! Not going to get a good time just want to get round and enjoy myself.


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Jul 2016)

sarahale said:


> Well I can make it up that one at least! Thanks! Not going to get a good time just want to get round and enjoy myself.


Sounds like you _are _aiming for a good time.


----------



## Lee gg (19 Jul 2016)

Bryony said:


> I've got my start time for the 46 today
> Start area: green
> Wave:G
> Wave load time: 07:59
> ...


Good stuff, I'm orange and off at 9.06 really looking forward to it.


----------



## JuanLobbe (20 Jul 2016)

anyone else staying in the Leyton Ibis?


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Jul 2016)

JuanLobbe said:


> anyone else staying in the Leyton Ibis?



Not me, I'm in the Ibis at Aldgate.


----------



## Justinslow (20 Jul 2016)

On a bus leaving Suffolk at 3 AM


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Jul 2016)

Justinslow said:


> On a bus leaving Suffolk at 3 AM


Gawd! You'll be Jacobs'd by the end of the day.


----------



## Justinslow (21 Jul 2016)

CarlP said:


> Gawd! You'll be Jacobs'd by the end of the day.


Yeah I know, it means a wake up time of probably just before 2! My start is 7.38 so could have some time to kill.....


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (21 Jul 2016)

I think it's good that the organisers have set up a 46 mile route but i think maybe they could have put the start time back an hour after the last start time of the 100 mile riders.
Although the majority of the shorter route will be sensible riders i fear you are going to have a few who will be going gung ho because the distance is short,terrain flat and they will be after a fast time


----------



## Lee gg (21 Jul 2016)

JuanLobbe said:


> anyone else staying in the Leyton Ibis?


Hope you have had a tetanus jab.


----------



## Lee gg (21 Jul 2016)

CarlP said:


> Gawd! You'll be Jacobs'd by the end of the day.


Are you going on a mini bus or solo rider ? What part of sudbury ( how close to Braintree are you ).


----------



## Justinslow (21 Jul 2016)

Lee gg said:


> Are you going on a mini bus or solo rider ? What part of sudbury ( how close to Braintree are you ).


If this was to me- I'm a couple of miles from Sudbury and going on a coach laid on by the Boxford bike club (BBC) they take you and your bike drop you off near by then pick you up from Regent's Park (London zoo) for £35. Seemed the easiest and possibly cheapest option, plus it was the recommendation from someone who's done it differently at least three times and they preferred the coach option!
I'm entered as part of our clubs 4 person mixed team entry.


----------



## Lee gg (21 Jul 2016)

Great, I was about to offer a lift back to halstead. 
I know of boxted club and have heard good things about them my friend has recently joined them


----------



## Justinslow (21 Jul 2016)

Lee gg said:


> Great, I was about to offer a lift back to halstead.
> I know of boxted club and have heard good things about them my friend has recently joined them


Cheers mate but all sorted, yeah that's Boxford, yeah they are a well attended club with very good social rides, I'm a member of Sudbury CC though but they are happy to fill the bus! Your mate is not Clive is it by any chance?


----------



## Lee gg (22 Jul 2016)

Justinslow said:


> Cheers mate but all sorted, yeah that's Boxford, yeah they are a well attended club with very good social rides, I'm a member of Sudbury CC though but they are happy to fill the bus! Your mate is not Clive is it by any chance?


Yes it is, I went for 1 ride with sudbury a few Sundays ago .


----------



## Justinslow (22 Jul 2016)

Lee gg said:


> Yes it is, I went for 1 ride with sudbury a few Sundays ago .


Lol, I ride with Clive's son, he's a good mate! He told me his dad has just joined. Clive came with us to Snetterton track charity ride last year.
Small world.


----------



## JoeyB (22 Jul 2016)

I've just come through a house move so feeling massively unprepared for this ride!

I'm staying in the Docklands holiday inn, is the ride from here to the start fairly straight forward or will road closures block me off?


----------



## Lee gg (22 Jul 2016)

JoeyB said:


> I've just come through a house move so feeling massively unprepared for this ride!
> 
> I'm staying in the Docklands holiday inn, is the ride from here to the start fairly straight forward or will road closures block me off?


Cycle Lane straight to Stratford, should be easy.


----------



## Beebo (22 Jul 2016)

JoeyB said:


> I've just come through a house move so feeling massively unprepared for this ride!
> 
> I'm staying in the Docklands holiday inn, is the ride from here to the start fairly straight forward or will road closures block me off?


There will be so many cyclists about that csn just have to go with the flow snd follow the bike in front The email we all received at the end of june had links to a map which showed the sign posted routes to the start. It is probably on their web page. There is a signed route from docklands.


----------



## JoeyB (22 Jul 2016)

Beebo said:


> There will be so many cyclists about that csn just have to go with the flow snd follow the bike in front The email we all received at the end of june had links to a map which showed the sign posted routes to the start. It is probably on their web page. There is a signed route from docklands.



Thanks for this. I finally got round to reading the last magazine we received this evening, and saw reference to that late June email but I didn't recall seeing it. I checked my emails and found I filed it in Trash!! I have it now so will check the map and sign posted routes...that will be a weight off my mind as last thing I need is being late for my start time because I got lost lol.


The next challenge is getting to Waterloo station from the finish...and traveling light enough that a change of clothes can go in the kit bag supplied. Anyone any idea how big they are?


----------



## mjr (22 Jul 2016)

Beebo said:


> There will be so many cyclists about that csn just have to go with the flow snd follow the bike in front The email we all received at the end of june had links to a map which showed the sign posted routes to the start. It is probably on their web page. There is a signed route from docklands.


Did it link to the routes map only from the section for motorists and not the section for those staying locally and cycling, like the 46 version?


----------



## vickster (22 Jul 2016)

JoeyB said:


> Thanks for this. I finally got round to reading the last magazine we received this evening, and saw reference to that late June email but I didn't recall seeing it. I checked my emails and found I filed it in Trash!! I have it now so will check the map and sign posted routes...that will be a weight off my mind as last thing I need is being late for my start time because I got lost lol.
> 
> 
> The next challenge is getting to Waterloo station from the finish...and traveling light enough that a change of clothes can go in the kit bag supplied. Anyone any idea how big they are?


Big enough to hold a deuter cycling rucksack, so plenty for a change of light clothing, shoes etc


----------



## JoeyB (22 Jul 2016)

vickster said:


> Big enough to hold a deuter cycling rucksack, so plenty for a change of light clothing, shoes etc



Excellent, I just need to get deck shoes, shorts and another teeshirt in and I'm done.


----------



## Beebo (22 Jul 2016)

mjray said:


> Did it link to the routes map only from the section for motorists and not the section for those staying locally and cycling, like the 46 version?


There are signed routes from all the approved caparks, you just need to locate your nearest carpark as it shows all the closed roads and signed routes.


----------



## Lee gg (22 Jul 2016)

JoeyB said:


> Excellent, I just need to get deck shoes, shorts and another teeshirt in and I'm done.


Where are you coming in from ?


----------



## JoeyB (22 Jul 2016)

Lee gg said:


> Where are you coming in from ?


Fareham to Waterloo


----------



## mjr (23 Jul 2016)

Beebo said:


> There are signed routes from all the approved caparks, you just need to locate your nearest carpark as it shows all the closed roads and signed routes.


So that's a yes? Scroll up if you follow a non park-and-ride link to find the map.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (23 Jul 2016)

Every time i get an email from prudential and they go on about slower cyclists getting diverted i start worrying(i am a born worrier!).
They state you need an average of above 14mph not to be diverted.
I would say my average on the flat when i go out on my own would be about 16.5mph so shouldn't be a problem but i was intending to pace myself until i reach the hills and there's always the possibility you could get a puncture.
I am probably worrying about nothing but that's me.


----------



## vickster (23 Jul 2016)

What time are you starting? You'll be fine barring mechanical issues or bonking. If running tight on time, you can always detour to avoid Leith or Box hill


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (23 Jul 2016)

8.27 vickster
As you said i'll should be fine,just worrying about nothing.
Having to shorten my route because of time or anything else would be a big failure for me.


----------



## vickster (23 Jul 2016)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> 8.27 vickster
> As you said i'll should be fine,just worrying about nothing.
> Having to shorten my route because of time or anything else would be a big failure for me.


We didn't do leith hill, just as well as it was closed and we would have been swept after the detour. Wasn't a failure for us, still did a 100 miles, I was riding with and recovering still from injuries and it was a good 20 miles more than my pal had ever ridden, and I got a stitch in Richmond Park which would not go! so all in all v successful for us 

You'll be fine, just make sure you are well equipped for punctures etc, avoid the busy hubs if you can. And ride safely. You have 9 hours in all with that start, just need to make the cut offs


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (23 Jul 2016)

Thanks Vickster


----------



## rb58 (23 Jul 2016)

I was starting to think about which bike to use, then last night on the FNRttC Newhaven ride the rear mech on my Canondale broke off whilst making some very expensive sounding noises. Narrows down my choices a bit.


----------



## JoeyB (23 Jul 2016)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Every time i get an email from prudential and they go on about slower cyclists getting diverted i start worrying(i am a born worrier!).
> They state you need an average of above 14mph not to be diverted.
> I would say my average on the flat when i go out on my own would be about 16.5mph so shouldn't be a problem but i was intending to pace myself until i reach the hills and there's always the possibility you could get a puncture.
> I am probably worrying about nothing but that's me.



I read the average was just under 12mph. It was only 14mph if you hit a certain area at 10:50


----------



## Beebo (23 Jul 2016)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> 8.27 vickster
> As you said i'll should be fine,just worrying about nothing.
> Having to shorten my route because of time or anything else would be a big failure for me.


My start time is 8.34' so i will be just behind you.
The first 20 miles is fast and flat, the only hill is in Richmond park. 
You will find that the closed roads and numerous drafting opportunities make your average speed at least 1 mph faster than usual.


----------



## mjr (23 Jul 2016)

JoeyB said:


> I read the average was just under 12mph. It was only 14mph if you hit a certain area at 10:50


I have been told that they allow you some long stops when calculating that scary speed but I have not verified that.


----------



## jefmcg (23 Jul 2016)

JoeyB said:


> The next challenge is getting to Waterloo station from the finish..


That's easy part. Head back towards big Ben, cross Westminster Bridge and take the first left.


----------



## rb58 (23 Jul 2016)

jefmcg said:


> That's easy part. Head back towards big Ben, cross Westminster Bridge and take the first left.


You won't be able to cross the route there I think. Better to stay north of The Mall and Trafalgar Square (last year I went along Picadilly - not for the faint hearted) then over Waterloo bridge.


----------



## JoeyB (25 Jul 2016)

rb58 said:


> You won't be able to cross the route there I think. Better to stay north of The Mall and Trafalgar Square (last year I went along Picadilly - not for the faint hearted) then over Waterloo bridge.


Even though Waterloo bridge is closed over the weekend?


----------



## Beebo (25 Jul 2016)

JoeyB said:


> Even though Waterloo bridge is closed over the weekend?


Is it closed to cars or pedestrians? I would expect that you could walk or cycle slowly over the bridge.
If all else fails take the train from charring Cross to Waterloo East.


----------



## JoeyB (25 Jul 2016)

Just checked the river crossing info on the website. Looks like Waterloo bridge is open and the others are restricted / closed. Ill find out on the day in sure lol


----------



## jefmcg (25 Jul 2016)

Beebo said:


> If all else fails take the train from charring Cross to Waterloo East.


If you're at Charing Cross, you could just walk across Hungerford bridge.


----------



## rb58 (26 Jul 2016)

Early weather forecasts are looking kind.


----------



## rugby bloke (26 Jul 2016)

Not too hot and a gentle westerly to push us home.


----------



## shortone (26 Jul 2016)

Still be chilly standing around at 05:20 though. 
Should be a great weekend as teh weather gods are on our side at the mo. 
Staying travellodge London Docklands on East India Dock Road from Friday to Monday so making a full weekend of it.


----------



## BrianBroo (26 Jul 2016)

Do you see your time on the "timing chip" - or do you just trust that it's working...

This "8 and a half hour" time limit - is this strictly for every rider? I assume that this will only be for the late starters.. Ie If someone were to start at 6.30 and finish it in 10 hours, they would still get credited with a time?


----------



## rugby bloke (26 Jul 2016)

The chip is mounted within the rider card, so you won't see it, the times are published on the website after the event. You are correct, the 8.5 hrs time limit only applies to the late starters. If you start earlier than this then its 8.5 + the time difference. The time cut off is only to allow time to clear the track before the big boys start.


----------



## jefmcg (26 Jul 2016)

rugby bloke said:


> The chip is mounted within the rider card, so you won't see it,


Yep. Also the chip doesn't do the timing, it just identifies you when pass through over a detector. Your id is recorded along with the time, and sent to a the cloud, where times are calculated.

I think y[Y]ou can track someone live, with their name or rider id.

_Edited for accuracy, thanks @steverob et al _


----------



## Dec66 (26 Jul 2016)

JoeyB said:


> Just checked the river crossing info on the website. Looks like Waterloo bridge is open and the others are restricted / closed. Ill find out on the day in sure lol


I'd be surprised if it's closed, I rode over it last year on my way home.

Slowly.


----------



## rugby bloke (26 Jul 2016)

jefmcg said:


> I think you can track someone live, with their name or rider I'd.



My lad tried this last year - you can download an app which tracks the rider's progress. However he found there some bandwidth issues so it was not very helpful. Resorted to 20th Century tech - me txting to tell him where I was !


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Jul 2016)

jefmcg said:


> I think you can track someone live, with their name or rider I'd.


You can. I remember tracking my friend on the year of the great rains and floods (year before last?). I was in a car at the time coming down the A1 (in the passenger seat, I must add) tracking him on my phone, thinking how incredibly fast technology had moved on over the past few years.


----------



## steverob (26 Jul 2016)

rugby bloke said:


> My lad tried this last year - you can download an app which tracks the rider's progress. However he found there some bandwidth issues so it was not very helpful. Resorted to 20th Century tech - me txting to tell him where I was !



Yeah, it's run by the same people who run the London Marathon runner tracking app, which works perfectly well as long as less than three people are trying to use it simultaneously!

One issue last year though was that as I passed the first timing mat (about 18 miles) there was a rider who had come down on or very near it and he was being treated by an ambulance, so we were all diverted around it. This meant that no-one passing at that time was recorded as having crossed it and according to my family members who were trying to track me, it completely played havoc with the system as my on-screen bike icon started jumping around all over the place on the map when I recorded a split time at the second check without seemingly having done the first one!


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Jul 2016)

I didn't use an app. It was just a website thingy. It worked ok but due to the route shortening I think the checkpoint names were all wrong, or something like that.


----------



## cliveyp (26 Jul 2016)

I've just found the app (called Ride 100 on iOS) and, despite the reviews, its let me add a number of friends on my favourites. They're all off before me so i'll be able to gauge how reliable it is by the time I get going.


----------



## stephen davies (26 Jul 2016)

shortone said:


> Still be chilly standing around at 05:20 though.
> Should be a great weekend as teh weather gods are on our side at the mo.
> Staying travellodge London Docklands on East India Dock Road from Friday to Monday so making a full weekend of it.


im there on the friday night too mate, for the registration then over the river to greenwich for the rest of time


----------



## Beebo (26 Jul 2016)

cliveyp said:


> I've just found the app (called Ride 100 on iOS) and, despite the reviews, its let me add a number of friends on my favourites. They're all off before me so i'll be able to gauge how reliable it is by the time I get going.


I cant get that app from the store, do you have a link?


----------



## cliveyp (27 Jul 2016)

Beebo said:


> I cant get that app from the store, do you have a link?


I found it in the App Store - but if you're looking on an iPad you have to download the phone version.

RideLondon-Surrey 100 by London Marathon
https://appsto.re/gb/U2ba8.i


----------



## Beebo (27 Jul 2016)

cliveyp said:


> I found it in the App Store - but if you're looking on an iPad you have to download the phone version.
> 
> RideLondon-Surrey 100 by London Marathon
> https://appsto.re/gb/U2ba8.i


Thanks i was looking on an ipad! I will give it a go, the reviews look terrible.


----------



## Elybazza61 (27 Jul 2016)

Brilliant my sinus' have decided to start playing up with just a few days to go;lot's of steam menthol inhaling for the next few days then,,,,,

On the plus side a new pair of Vittoria Open Paves should be delivered today which will give me time to get them fitted and scrubbed in;then got to decided if I'm going to fit a new Ultegra chain.


----------



## cliveyp (27 Jul 2016)

Beebo said:


> Thanks i was looking on an ipad! I will give it a go, the reviews look terrible.



They do, they really do. The good news is that I managed to download it yesterday and add a number of friends that are on the list with no problems at all. Didn't crash once.


----------



## rugby bloke (27 Jul 2016)

The nerves have just kicked in ... a whole day earlier than last year ! Obsessively eating peanuts and raisins to take my mind of it and take on a few carbs.


----------



## Norry1 (27 Jul 2016)

Not many carbs in peanuts


----------



## rugby bloke (27 Jul 2016)

In my mind there is !


----------



## Lee gg (27 Jul 2016)

Is it wise to go for a light 10 mile plod on Saturday while waiting for my lad to finish football training, really excited about Sunday don't want to ginx it.


----------



## JoeyB (27 Jul 2016)

vickster said:


> Big enough to hold a deuter cycling rucksack, so plenty for a change of light clothing, shoes etc



You wouldn't happen to have rough dimensions of your rucksack would you? I've bought a couple of rucksacks from Decathlon and I'm nervous about which one to take!


----------



## mjr (27 Jul 2016)

Lee gg said:


> Is it wise to go for a light 10 mile plod on Saturday while waiting for my lad to finish football training, really excited about Sunday don't want to ginx it.


Some people will be doing the FreeCycle central London sightseeing loop on the Saturday before riding on the Sunday. In case you crock yourself, IIRC you can postpone your place as late as 8pm on Saturday 

Any cyclechatters planning to meet either to cheer others on or for a post-ride drink?


----------



## sarahale (27 Jul 2016)

I'm excited and terrified in equal measures. It's a good feeling.


----------



## Lee gg (27 Jul 2016)

sarahale said:


> I'm excited and terrified in equal measures. It's a good feeling.


Kids and Christmas, springs to mind. Enjoy it what's the worst that can happen. What time are you away at ?


----------



## sarahale (27 Jul 2016)

Lee gg said:


> Kids and Christmas, springs to mind. Enjoy it what's the worst that can happen. What time are you away at ?



I've done it before anyway so it's stupid to be so apprehensive really but I'm not very good or the fittest I've been. 8.10 which I'm happy with


----------



## jefmcg (27 Jul 2016)

Lee gg said:


> Is it wise to go for a light 10 mile plod on Saturday while waiting for my lad to finish football training, really excited about Sunday don't want to ginx it.


You're doing the 46? If you are fit for the 100, then do the 10. If you worry that you might not finish, then take a rest day.

(anyone doing the 100 you can safely do 5 or 10 on Saturday. Is that distance causes a problem on Sunday, you weren't ready.)


----------



## vickster (27 Jul 2016)

JoeyB said:


> You wouldn't happen to have rough dimensions of your rucksack would you? I've bought a couple of rucksacks from Decathlon and I'm nervous about which one to take!


It's a Deuter cross bike, older model
I guess similar to this http://www.wiggle.co.uk/deuter-cross-bike-18-litre-rucksack-2013/


----------



## Lee gg (28 Jul 2016)

jefmcg said:


> You're doing the 46? If you are fit for the 100, then do the 10. If you worry that you might not finish, then take a rest day.
> 
> (anyone doing the 100 you can safely do 5 or 10 on Saturday. Is that distance causes a problem on Sunday, you weren't ready.)


Don't misunderstand me, I'm more then capable to cover the distance, for some reason a bit nervous about falling off on the Saturday and runining the Sunday ride.


----------



## JoeyB (28 Jul 2016)

vickster said:


> It's a Deuter cross bike, older model
> I guess similar to this http://www.wiggle.co.uk/deuter-cross-bike-18-litre-rucksack-2013/



Oh, thats an 18 litre! I've bought a 6 litre (below) and was worried that wouldnt fit...I didnt even look at the 10 litre version doh

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/500-hydration-pack-black-id_8300156.html


----------



## vickster (28 Jul 2016)

Yeah I had quite a lot of overnight stuff. Clothes, trainers etc


----------



## vickster (28 Jul 2016)

Lee gg said:


> Don't misunderstand me, I'm more then capable to cover the distance, for some reason a bit nervous about falling off on the Saturday and runining the Sunday ride.


Don't ride on Saturday then. Go for s walk or a gentle swim. Or just to the pub


----------



## rugby bloke (28 Jul 2016)

Lee gg said:


> Is it wise to go for a light 10 mile plod on Saturday while waiting for my lad to finish football training, really excited about Sunday don't want to ginx it.


Should not do any harm if that's what you fancy. I know what you say about ginxing it - that's the reason I didn't go out last night ... convinced myself I would have an incident.
There will be plenty of people tootling around the Free cycle on Saturday, no doubt without any alarm or incident !


----------



## cliveyp (28 Jul 2016)

sarahale said:


> I'm excited and terrified in equal measures. It's a good feeling.



No terrified feeling here yet. Mild excitement starting to creep in, but not sure if thats more for the break away or the ride itself. I think the worries won't start until I wake on Sunday morning!


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Jul 2016)

Wit apologies to The Lovely Eggs, "Panic Plants"

Did you remember to pack your tyre levers?
_ Planting the seeds in the brain, that turn into panic plants_

Are you sure that your bike's not been stolen?
_ Planting the seeds in the brain, that turn into panic plants_

Have you got any charge in your Garmin?
_ Planting the seeds in the brain, that turn into panic plants_

_ And they grow, they grow, oh how they grow_


----------



## rugby bloke (28 Jul 2016)

All registered and ready to go. Resisted the temptation to buy a new bike on the way through the exhibition stalls !


----------



## jonny jeez (28 Jul 2016)

I've never done ride 100 but have recently bagged a spot (6.30 start).

I know NOTHING about it except the stuff you see in the media.so I know that its 100 miles out on closed roads and over two big lumps in surrey

Are there food stops, if so where, the online map shows only water stops?

Bikes ready, legs are not.


----------



## cliveyp (28 Jul 2016)

rugby bloke said:


> All registered and ready to go. Resisted the temptation to buy a new bike on the way through the exhibition stalls !



Any bargains to be had this year?


----------



## Milkfloat (28 Jul 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> I know NOTHING about it except the stuff you see in the media.so I know that its 100 miles out on closed roads and over two big lumps in surrey



I figure that is all I need to know - after all it is only riding a bike, I do that a lot.


----------



## rugby bloke (28 Jul 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> I've never done ride 100 but have recently bagged a spot (6.30 start).
> 
> I know NOTHING about it except the stuff you see in the media.so I know that its 100 miles out on closed roads and over two big lumps in surrey
> 
> ...


There are 4 food hubs on the ride - when you register you will be given a final instructions document giving full details. You sum it up pretty well - 70 miles of more of less flat riding, with a lumpy 30 miles between the 50 and 80 mile marks.


----------



## rugby bloke (28 Jul 2016)

cliveyp said:


> Any bargains to be had this year?


Probably, but I restricted myself to a new pair of cycling socks !


----------



## jonny jeez (28 Jul 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> I figure that is all I need to know - after all it is only riding a bike, I do that a lot.


Well, exactly.

Glad to hear that I shan't have to find a pub for a burger someplace along the way though.

Should be a good ride, I'm looking forward to the London sections the most as riding through "my manor" without the thought of lights and cars will be a real novelty.


----------



## jonny jeez (28 Jul 2016)

rugby bloke said:


> There are 4 food hubs on the ride - when you register you will be given a final instructions document giving full details. You sum it up pretty well - 70 miles of more of less flat riding, with a lumpy 30 miles between the 50 and 80 mile marks.


Cheers, good to know. I am registering tomorrow.


----------



## rugby bloke (28 Jul 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> Well, exactly.
> 
> Glad to hear that I shan't have to find a pub for a burger someplace along the way though.
> 
> Should be a good ride, I'm looking forward to the London sections the most as riding through "my manor" without the thought of lights and cars will be a real novelty.


Make the most of it, you'll find yourself fair flying through central London. No red lights, buses, black cabs etc - Bliss !


----------



## mjr (28 Jul 2016)

rugby bloke said:


> Make the most of it, you'll find yourself fair flying through central London. No red lights, buses, black cabs etc - Bliss !


Apart from the red lights, that sounds like most of the streets I use through London recently  I think the big attraction is that it's easier to find your way and there are almost no motorists on the route.


----------



## cliveyp (28 Jul 2016)

Most importantly.......whats in the packs?


----------



## rb58 (28 Jul 2016)

Lee gg said:


> Don't misunderstand me, I'm more then capable to cover the distance, for some reason a bit nervous about falling off on the Saturday and runining the Sunday ride.


I'm still commuting this week. It's just another bike ride.


----------



## Beebo (28 Jul 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> I've never done ride 100 but have recently bagged a spot (6.30 start).
> 
> I know NOTHING about it except the stuff you see in the media.so I know that its 100 miles out on closed roads and over two big lumps in surrey
> 
> ...


Water stops have some energy bars but the hubs have the food stops they are at 26, 48, 75 and 86 miles.


----------



## rb58 (28 Jul 2016)

The weather forecast is still looking good. I may take the mudguards off. Unless the pretty bike is back from the LBS in time.


----------



## rb58 (28 Jul 2016)

Beebo said:


> Water stops have some energy bars but the hubs have the food stops they are at 26, 48, 75 and 86 miles.


The petrol station in Dorking just before the turn onto the A24 (about mile 60) has food. And ice cream. And no queues.


----------



## jonny jeez (28 Jul 2016)

mjray said:


> Apart from the red lights, that sounds like most of the streets I use through London recently  I think the big attraction is that it's easier to find your way and there are almost no motorists on the route.


Almost?


----------



## Lee gg (28 Jul 2016)

rugby bloke said:


> Probably, but I restricted myself to a new pair of cycling socks !


Don't break the bank pal.


----------



## rugby bloke (28 Jul 2016)

Lee gg said:


> Don't break the bank pal.


You can take a man out of Yorkshire ...


----------



## Lee gg (28 Jul 2016)

rugby bloke said:


> You can take a man out of Yorkshire ...


Bet your taking them back next year, they won't fit guv honest.


----------



## Lee gg (28 Jul 2016)

Going to get registered tomorrow 10 am on the dot, 4 mile ride from work spend as long as I want in the exhibition ride back, been in a meeting boss honestly.


----------



## Milkfloat (28 Jul 2016)

I aim to register at 4.50pm on Saturday, fingers crossed I make it.


----------



## mjr (28 Jul 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> Almost?


Read the final instructions: there will be a few support vehicles on the route, including motocycle marshals, emergency vehicles and so on.


----------



## Venod (28 Jul 2016)

Am I the only cyclist not interested in Ride London ? its what most of the club members have been talking about for the past month or so, it was the same when I did a lot of running The London Marathon was the highlight of the year for some, don't get me wrong if thats your thing go and enjoy it, I will be riding round the countryside with a lot less cyclist to avoid and far less cost. when it was the London Marathon I used to be running on the fells or cross country wishing I was running the streets of London (not)


----------



## sleaver (28 Jul 2016)

Well, that expo was erm, nothing to write home about! Some big names from previous years were missing. 

Oh well, the main thing is Sunday and I have a feeling I am well under prepared. Oh well


----------



## rugby bloke (28 Jul 2016)

Afnug said:


> Am I the only cyclist not interested in Ride London ? its what most of the club members have been talking about for the past month or so, it was the same when I did a lot of running The London Marathon was the highlight of the year for some, don't get me wrong if thats your thing go and enjoy it, I will be riding round the countryside with a lot less cyclist to avoid and far less cost. when it was the London Marathon I used to be running on the fells or cross country wishing I was running the streets of London (not)


In fairness this is a thread about RideLondon .... so I think you will find that most people here are interested in ... err ... RideLondon !
If you are not interested in it that's fine .. but to come on to the thread to post about your lack of interest is a little perverse.


----------



## mjr (28 Jul 2016)

Afnug said:


> Am I the only cyclist not interested in Ride London ?


There's plenty of other group rides on. Locally, I remember the short Bike for Brian from the Angel Watlington, various lengths of Ouse Washes Rotary Ride from Welney (I think), a group riding from Lynnsport at 10am about 40 miles across the fens to a country pub and back and South Holland Spinners riding from Spalding to a cafe and back.

But I think you may be on the wrong thread if you're not interested in  LONDON


----------



## vickster (28 Jul 2016)

Afnug said:


> Am I the only cyclist not interested in Ride London ? its what most of the club members have been talking about for the past month or so, it was the same when I did a lot of running The London Marathon was the highlight of the year for some, don't get me wrong if thats your thing go and enjoy it, I will be riding round the countryside with a lot less cyclist to avoid and far less cost. when it was the London Marathon I used to be running on the fells or cross country wishing I was running the streets of London (not)


For me, it was the appeal of riding on roads I ride often without all the motorised traffic!
I would have to travel a long way to get away from cars during daylight hours on a route of any length. Different if living outside an urban environment


----------



## vickster (28 Jul 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> Almost?


There are more vehicles than you think  which can request the cyclists to stop


----------



## rugby bloke (28 Jul 2016)

sleaver said:


> Well, that expo was erm, nothing to write home about! Some big names from previous years were missing.
> 
> Oh well, the main thing is Sunday and I have a feeling I am well under prepared. Oh well


The charity that I'm riding for did not have a stall this year - they thought the amount they were charged was not worth the return. It could be that a few other organisations had the same idea.


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Jul 2016)

mjray said:


> Read the final instructions: there will be a few support vehicles on the route, including *motocycle marshals*, emergency vehicles and so on.


Watch out for sudden stops!


----------



## Milkfloat (28 Jul 2016)

Afnug said:


> Am I the only cyclist not interested in Ride London ?



For me it is about the closed roads in London and seeing the sights from a unique view. I aim to take as long as possible meandering along inside the city, then nail it on the boring bits until I get back into the city. I could pick 100 miles any weekend to ride, but this is pretty unique event. Plus this is the one ride I can actually get sponsorship for, any other ride and I have to pay off the family to let me escape for more than 3 hours.


----------



## mjr (28 Jul 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> I aim to take as long as possible meandering along inside the city, then nail it on the boring bits until I get back into the city.


Have you checked your timings? As in, I think you have to reach certain checkpoints by certain times, else you get diverted onto a shorter route (or swept out of the way of following riders, but I assume even your meandering speed doesn't risk that).


----------



## sarahale (28 Jul 2016)

vickster said:


> There are more vehicles than you think  which can request the cyclists to stop



Me with one of them


----------



## Venod (28 Jul 2016)

rugby bloke said:


> but to come on to the thread to post about your lack of interest is a little perverse.



To be fair the title says RideLondon-Surrey 100 (2016) Anyone? it doesn't say you can't post if your not a fan.


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Jul 2016)

Afnug said:


> To be fair the title says RideLondon-Surrey 100 (2016) Anyone? it doesn't say you can't post if your not a fan.


And no one is suggesting that you can't post your lack of interest. It's still a bit, well ... _odd_, that's all.

Excuse me while I pop off to the recumbent forum to let them know I don't have a recumbent.


----------



## Milkfloat (28 Jul 2016)

mjray said:


> Have you checked your timings? As in, I think you have to reach certain checkpoints by certain times, else you get diverted onto a shorter route (or swept out of the way of following riders, but I assume even your meandering speed doesn't risk that).



I have not fully checked, but I leave at 8.30am, will meander about 12-13 mph, until maybe Richmond, then crank it up to an average 18-19 mph until I get back to London and slow down again. I think that should be enough?


----------



## vickster (28 Jul 2016)

18-19mph through the crowds up the hills. Good luck  you'll be lucky to do 8-9 with the tailenders

You need to be at Hampton court by 10.30 or 11 iirc

I don't recall the London bit being very scenic. Better to go at 6am on a normal Sunday and actually find the attractive bits


----------



## JoeyB (28 Jul 2016)

10:30 I think I read


----------



## Wolf616 (28 Jul 2016)

Hampton Court is 10:50. If you look at the bottom left corner of page 10 in the booklet you get with your number etc. it says 'last rider' times at key points. For the lazy, I've faithfully reproduced it here:

Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park (start): 9am
Hampton Court Green (26th mile): 10:50
Newlands Corner (48th Mile): 12:45
Leith Hill Summit (58th Mile): 13:50
Box Hill Summit (68th mile): 14:50
Leatherhead (75th Mile): 15:35
Kingston (86th Mile): 16:28
The Mall (end): 17:30


I'm doing the Peloton Relay so am starting at Hampton Court Green as our second rider. Having done no actual training whatsoever (beyond my 22 mile round commute and occasional weekend jaunts for fun rather than fitness) I think it's probably best I'm not doing the full 100...


----------



## vickster (28 Jul 2016)

Wolf616 said:


> Hampton Court is 10:50. If you look at the bottom left corner of page 10 in the booklet you get with your number etc. it says 'last rider' times at key points. For the lazy, I've faithfully reproduced it here:
> 
> Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park (start): 9am
> Hampton Court Green (26th mile): 10:50
> ...


Sounds like you are doing all the hills though...


----------



## Wolf616 (28 Jul 2016)

Yep. To be fair I went out and did Leith Hill & Box Hill on a 70 mile cycle ride a few weeks ago and it was fine, so hopefully it'll be okay...


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Jul 2016)

> Am I the only cyclist not interested in Ride London ? its what most of the club members have been talking about for the past month or so, it was the same when I did a lot of running The London Marathon was the highlight of the year for some, don't get me wrong if thats your thing go and enjoy it, I will be riding round the countryside with a lot less cyclist to avoid and far less cost. when it was the London Marathon I used to be running on the fells or cross country wishing I was running the streets of London (not)






Afnug said:


> To be fair the title says RideLondon-Surrey 100 (2016) Anyone? it doesn't say you can't post if your not a fan.



You're probably not the only cyclist not interested in the RLS100.

I was wondering if I was the only person not giving a toss about you're apparently apathy.


----------



## Venod (28 Jul 2016)

CarlP said:


> I was wondering if I was the only person not giving a toss about you're apparently apathy



Thats fine, but reading a sentence before posting is a good tip.


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Jul 2016)

Afnug said:


> Thats fine, but reading a sentence before posting is a good tip.


Indeed, but only if I gave a toss.


----------



## stephen davies (28 Jul 2016)

does the handle bar number/timing chip thing fit ok over a garmin front mount?


----------



## sleaver (28 Jul 2016)

rugby bloke said:


> The charity that I'm riding for did not have a stall this year - they thought the amount they were charged was not worth the return. It could be that a few other organisations had the same idea.


That's what I was thinking. Also at the end of the third year (2015), I think a lot of the sponsorship deals run out and so may companies had to commit to 3 years of being at the expo and now that it is the fourth, they have decided it's not worth it. 

Two big names that spring to mind are SIS and Garmin. Shame as I was thinking of getting a new Garmin as they always used to do "show prices". 

I also noticed a couple of stalls that considering their size, were a bit sparse. I think one was selling just a Gore jacket and another was just selling one multi tool. 

The trusty Cliff Bar stall was there. Had to sample some bars around lunch time 

If anyone is thinking of buying the official jersey (it's on sale and assume they don't run out like Wiggle did), the sizes come up very small!


----------



## jefmcg (28 Jul 2016)

Lee gg said:


> Don't misunderstand me, I'm more then capable to cover the distance, for some reason a bit nervous about falling off on the Saturday and runining the Sunday ride.


On Saturday, like every other day of the year, across the UK hundreds of people will misjudge a kerb, trip on raised paving stone, etc etc and end up with a limb in plaster. Your chances of a life event preventing you from riding on Sunday are somewhere between 0.1 and 0.3%. Add cycling, and it probably goes up to 0.1001 and 0.3001%.

If you want to ride, go for it. The miniscule risk of some disaster is probably offset by the chance you might find and fix a problem with your bike/


----------



## vickster (28 Jul 2016)

stephen davies said:


> does the handle bar number/timing chip thing fit ok over a garmin front mount?


Take an Allen key to adjust. Attach label, then the mount


----------



## vickster (28 Jul 2016)

Clif are this year's nutrition sponsor so not surprising they were there


----------



## livpoksoc (28 Jul 2016)

Forgive me if this has been shared before, does anyone have a gpx file of the route? O know the roads are closed but I like the visual for the turns and climbs.


----------



## livpoksoc (28 Jul 2016)

livpoksoc said:


> Forgive me if this has been shared before, does anyone have a gpx file of the route? O know the roads are closed but I like the visual for the turns and climbs.


https://ridewithgps.com/events/7274-prudential-ridelondon-100

Answered my own question, for anyone else who needed it


----------



## Tin Pot (29 Jul 2016)

Anyone planning on getting onto the route unofficially?


----------



## BrianBroo (29 Jul 2016)

How do they police that cyclists are in the correct wave?

Are your wave details documented on your number etc? I thought it would be by bib number, but I have spoken to a few people in different waves to me who have similar bib numbers!


----------



## rugby bloke (29 Jul 2016)

BrianBroo said:


> How do they police that cyclists are in the correct wave?
> 
> Are your wave details documented on your number etc? I thought it would be by bib number, but I have spoken to a few people in different waves to me who have similar bib numbers!


I think the organisers bank on the participants sorting themselves out and being in the right place at the right time. From memory the waves did not seem to be policed but its in everyone's interest to follow the instructions otherwise with 25,00 + riders it would be bloody chaos


----------



## sleaver (29 Jul 2016)

BrianBroo said:


> Are your wave details documented on your number etc?


Yes. Its done by the background colour your number is printed on and the letter next to it. 







So that would be wave H of the orange start.


----------



## mjr (29 Jul 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Anyone planning on getting onto the route unofficially?


If London's TMOs are similar to Norfolk's TROs, then it's up to £1000 fine for ignoring the road closures - and with all the terrorist attacks lately, I expect them to take a pretty heavy hand with people trying to sneak on. IMO, they've done it officially and it's rather different from the slapdash sportives which just flood roads with riders with no advance notice and only tiny warning signs, so I'm not inclined to try. I'm planning on riding parallel roads and hoping motorists heed the official advice to avoid the entire area.


----------



## jefmcg (29 Jul 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Anyone planning on getting onto the route unofficially?


I'm going to enjoy the quiet streets around the event. Everywhere inside the loop, and for quite a distance outside is nearly traffic free.


----------



## vickster (29 Jul 2016)

Marshalls and stewards have been told to look out for and remove interlopers


----------



## jefmcg (29 Jul 2016)

livpoksoc said:


> Forgive me if this has been shared before, does anyone have a gpx file of the route? O know the roads are closed but I like the visual for the turns and climbs.


You can "watch" other riders who did it last year


----------



## mjr (29 Jul 2016)

jefmcg said:


> You can "watch" other riders who did it last year


If you've five hours to spare, you can really watch riders who did it last year:

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yaldbngXp0Q


----------



## JoeyB (29 Jul 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Anyone planning on getting onto the route unofficially?


Probably wouldn't admit it here if they were lol


----------



## jefmcg (29 Jul 2016)

mjray said:


> If you've five hours to spare, you can really watch riders who did it last year:
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yaldbngXp0Q



Only need 2 1/2 hours if you play it on double speed ......


----------



## Justinslow (29 Jul 2016)

Just registered and


----------



## Snail Bait (29 Jul 2016)

Lee gg said:


> Don't misunderstand me, I'm more then capable to cover the distance, for some reason a bit nervous about falling off on the Saturday and runining the Sunday ride.


I did a long ride on Tuesday just to see if I was ready and had someone pull out into the cycle lane in Putney. Managed to miss them but went over my handlebars and mashed up my shoulder. Now don't think the 100 is doable and deferred last year due to illness so can't defer again. Think my best bet is going to be the 46 mile short cut. Also have London Sprint Triathlon the following weekend but not sure how I'm going to manage 750m front crawl. Really disappointed.


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Jul 2016)

Snail Bait said:


> I did a long ride on Tuesday just to see if I was ready and had someone pull out into the cycle lane in Putney. Managed to miss them but went over my handlebars and mashed up my shoulder. Now don't think the 100 is doable and deferred last year due to illness so can't defer again. Think my best bet is going to be the 46 mile short cut. Also have London Sprint Triathlon the following weekend but not sure how I'm going to manage 750m front crawl. Really disappointed.


That's too bad @Snail Bait Hope you recover quickly.


----------



## rugby bloke (29 Jul 2016)

Snail Bait said:


> I did a long ride on Tuesday just to see if I was ready and had someone pull out into the cycle lane in Putney. Managed to miss them but went over my handlebars and mashed up my shoulder. Now don't think the 100 is doable and deferred last year due to illness so can't defer again. Think my best bet is going to be the 46 mile short cut. Also have London Sprint Triathlon the following weekend but not sure how I'm going to manage 750m front crawl. Really disappointed.


That's proper bad luck, all the best on Sunday and get well soon.


----------



## jefmcg (29 Jul 2016)

Snail Bait said:


> I did a long ride on Tuesday just to see if I was ready and had someone pull out into the cycle lane in Putney. Managed to miss them but went over my handlebars and mashed up my shoulder. Now don't think the 100 is doable and deferred last year due to illness so can't defer again. Think my best bet is going to be the 46 mile short cut. Also have London Sprint Triathlon the following weekend but not sure how I'm going to manage 750m front crawl. Really disappointed.


Ouch.

Just to note, you can also skip Leith Hill and Box Hill (just stay on the A25 and A24 respectively) if you are feeling strong at Hampton Court. Indeed as the roads will be quiet, could head off towards Cobham and skip the whole Surrey hills section. Or (looks at map) turn onto the A246 at East Clandon to just skip the 3 big climbs. The electronic tagging means this is not cheating,your ride will be recorded as a shorter distance

Good luck, and GWS


----------



## JoeyB (29 Jul 2016)

Justinslow said:


> Just registered and
> View attachment 136754



Can you ask him to stay there till tomorrow afternoon?


----------



## sleaver (29 Jul 2016)

JoeyB said:


> Can you ask him to stay there till tomorrow afternoon?


He is on the stage at 12:45 tomorrow.

https://www.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/events/cycling-show/whats/


----------



## Tin Pot (29 Jul 2016)

vickster said:


> Marshalls and stewards have been told to look out for and remove interlopers



I'll admit that I was baiting a touch with my post.


----------



## Norry1 (29 Jul 2016)

Probably posted elsewhere, but Zwift have now put a RideLondon course up. I plan to have a tootle on it this evening


----------



## joe3781 (29 Jul 2016)

mjray said:


> If London's TMOs are similar to Norfolk's TROs, then it's up to £1000 fine for ignoring the road closures - and with all the terrorist attacks lately, I expect them to take a pretty heavy hand with people trying to sneak on. IMO, they've done it officially and it's rather different from the slapdash sportives which just flood roads with riders with no advance notice and only tiny warning signs, so I'm not inclined to try. I'm planning on riding parallel roads and hoping motorists heed the official advice to avoid the entire area.


 notice how theyve made the kit bags transparent this year...


----------



## joe3781 (29 Jul 2016)

Snail Bait said:


> I did a long ride on Tuesday just to see if I was ready and had someone pull out into the cycle lane in Putney. Managed to miss them but went over my handlebars and mashed up my shoulder. Now don't think the 100 is doable and deferred last year due to illness so can't defer again. Think my best bet is going to be the 46 mile short cut. Also have London Sprint Triathlon the following weekend but not sure how I'm going to manage 750m front crawl. Really disappointed.


 I'm going to wrap myself in bubble wrap until Sunday morning


----------



## JoeyB (29 Jul 2016)

joe3781 said:


> notice how theyve made the kit bags transparent this year...


How big are they??


----------



## sleaver (29 Jul 2016)

joe3781 said:


> notice how theyve made the kit bags transparent this year...


They did the same with the London Marathon but then it is the same company.

I think it is a security thing however when registering yesterday, I check if I could still put a rucksack in it and the answer was yes. Therefore negating it being transparent


----------



## Wolf616 (29 Jul 2016)

How much alcohol is it acceptable to drink the night before the event?


----------



## joe3781 (29 Jul 2016)

JoeyB said:


> How big are they??


 Big enough, i can fit a helmet, shoes, change of clothes and two bottles in mine.


----------



## Lee gg (29 Jul 2016)

Snail Bait said:


> I did a long ride on Tuesday just to see if I was ready and had someone pull out into the cycle lane in Putney. Managed to miss them but went over my handlebars and mashed up my shoulder. Now don't think the 100 is doable and deferred last year due to illness so can't defer again. Think my best bet is going to be the 46 mile short cut. Also have London Sprint Triathlon the following weekend but not sure how I'm going to manage 750m front crawl. Really disappointed.


Bad luck pal.


----------



## Lee gg (29 Jul 2016)

Wolf616 said:


> How much alcohol is it acceptable to drink the night before the event?


No more then 2 bottles of wine , before the local happy hour starts.


----------



## mjr (29 Jul 2016)

Wolf616 said:


> How much alcohol is it acceptable to drink the night before the event?


I've not spotted anything saying you can't keep going while you're riding


----------



## mjr (29 Jul 2016)

sleaver said:


> I think it is a security thing however when registering yesterday, I check if I could still put a rucksack in it and the answer was yes. Therefore negating it being transparent


I'd expect that to make it more likely that your bag will be selected for enhanced tramplingscanning though!


----------



## jonny jeez (29 Jul 2016)

ok so I'm properly confused now.

My email confirmation suggested a start time of 6.30 (Im told as the place is coming from a friend)

when I registered I was give a Wave load time, a Wave load closure time and a Personal time. none of these are 6.30 and there is a 90 minute difference between them all.

what the hell is a wave load and where do I buy one, do they come in carbon?


----------



## Beebo (29 Jul 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> ok so I'm properly confused now.
> 
> My email confirmation suggested a start time of 6.30 (Im told as the place is coming from a friend)
> 
> ...


The most important time is the wave close time, you have to be at the start by then.
The personal start time is when you cross the start line, but you have to be ready about 40 mins before.
Also you need to be at the correct colour start gate. The booklet explains it.


----------



## jonny jeez (29 Jul 2016)

Beebo said:


> The most important time is the wave close time, you have to be at the start by then.
> The personal start time is when you cross the start line, but you have to be ready about 40 mins before.
> Also you need to be at the correct colour start gate. The booklet explains it.


i'VE READ THE BOOKLET THROUGH AND WAS STILL BAFFLED...PERHAPS i HAVE THE WRONG BOOKLET.

THANKS.

Damn caps lock...


----------



## vickster (29 Jul 2016)

Just be there for the wave load time. Follow the signs for your colour when you get to the Olympic park


----------



## Justinslow (30 Jul 2016)

I've never had the need for a "kit bag" before on a long ride or sportive. What kind of things are people using it for?


----------



## Norry1 (30 Jul 2016)

It's for the other end. You might want to put some food in, or a change of clothes or normal shoes ..........


----------



## rb58 (30 Jul 2016)

Justinslow said:


> I've never had the need for a "kit bag" before on a long ride or sportive. What kind of things are people using it for?


I think it's more for people who have travelled a distance and perhaps stayed in London overnight and need to store a change of clothes etc. Those of us more local who can ride to the start and home again afterwards don't really need it. Everything I need (which to be honest isn't much as I've finessed the 'travel lite' thing fairly well over the years) is in my back pocket or saddle bag.

Met Office is forecasting light rain at 5.00am tomorrow in London - just at the time I shall be riding up to town to the start - which is unfortunate as that means I'll need a light jacket (I'd only planned a super light gilet). Other than than that, looks like we're going to have lovely conditions and maybe even need a dab of sun lotion.


----------



## vickster (30 Jul 2016)

Justinslow said:


> I've never had the need for a "kit bag" before on a long ride or sportive. What kind of things are people using it for?


My previous day/overnight stuff went in it as I stayed in a hotel as @rb58 says.
Less need if just a day trip


----------



## jefmcg (30 Jul 2016)

Google is warning me about the trouble you lot are going to cause me


----------



## derrick (30 Jul 2016)

This is going to be hard. Just got back from a week in Holland tasting there lovely beers. Have not sat on a bike for a week, Burnt my foot sunbathing, Was not really sunbathing just walking around in sandals. Maybe i should start wearing socks with them. Must have put on a few pounds. But i will be there bright and early.


----------



## jefmcg (30 Jul 2016)

derrick said:


> This is going to be hard. Just got back from a week in Holland tasting there lovely beers. Have not sat on a bike for a week, Burnt my foot sunbathing, Was not really sunbathing just walking around in sandals. Maybe i should start wearing socks with them. Must have put on a few pounds. But i will be there bright and early.



Is that a sunburn so bad it blistered? And that is a huge blister. I grew up a pasty anglo-celt amongst other pasty anglo-celts in Australia, and I have never seen a sunburn blister like that. That's a second degree burn. I really think you should consider withdrawing. That's pretty serious damage. 7+ hours in a shoe, that whole area is going to be rubbed raw, and the likelihood of a skin infection is huge.

If it was me, and if I didn't want to drop out, I'd go to an NHS drop in centre and see if they can help. It's not normally advised to pop a blister, but that thing will not survive tomorrow, so better to get it lanced in a sterile (as possible) environment, and wrap it in a quality dressing that will protect it tomorrow.

I don't know if they will do it for you, but I would definitely have a medical professional look at it and bandage it for you.

If it's a blister from a sandal rubbing, I'd probably still see someone at a walk-in centre, but it's not so alarming.

(as you can tell, I'm not a doctor  )


----------



## JoeyB (30 Jul 2016)

Justinslow said:


> I've never had the need for a "kit bag" before on a long ride or sportive. What kind of things are people using it for?


I'm staying overnight in London so it's idea to chuck my change of clothes in and different shoes so I don't have to travel in my riding kit lol


----------



## jonny jeez (30 Jul 2016)

Justinslow said:


> I've never had the need for a "kit bag" before on a long ride or sportive. What kind of things are people using it for?


Again, I'm staying over...so non cycle shorts flip flops, underwear, polo shirt, toothbrush, phone charger.


----------



## jonny jeez (30 Jul 2016)

rb58 said:


> I think it's more for people who have travelled a distance and perhaps stayed in London overnight and need to store a change of clothes etc. Those of us more local who can ride to the start and home again afterwards don't really need it. Everything I need (which to be honest isn't much as I've finessed the 'travel lite' thing fairly well over the years) is in my back pocket or saddle bag.
> 
> Met Office is forecasting light rain at 5.00am tomorrow in London - just at the time I shall be riding up to town to the start - which is unfortunate as that means I'll need a light jacket (I'd only planned a super light gilet). Other than than that, looks like we're going to have lovely conditions and maybe even need a dab of sun lotion.


If that turns out to be correct, id be inclined to just get wet. It will dry out later and wearing a jacket in the heat, on the hills...will be rotten.

Rule number 5


----------



## sleaver (30 Jul 2016)

You don't get to see this car everyday.


----------



## lazybloke (30 Jul 2016)

Got back from holiday last night so I've had a busy day sorting out the bike. Forks off to adjust and regrease the bearings. New brake cables, outers and handlebar tape. Changed the front derailleur. Oh, and went to the Excel. 
Having a bottle of Doom Bar now (relaxation)


----------



## Milkfloat (30 Jul 2016)

Blimey, I feel old but the only normal person around. I am out in Shoreditch having some expensive beers and even more responsive food. Getting registered earlier was a mission, roll on the morning.


----------



## Beebo (30 Jul 2016)

Had a last minute panic. I was doing some final fettling and managed to snap my seat post clamp.
It was 4.45pm, none of my other bikes had the same clamp, so i had to cycle without a saddle to my LBS which shuts at 5pm. They replaced the clamp for £3.50, i gave them a fiver, what a bargain.
So three cheers for White's Cycles in Bexleyheath.


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Jul 2016)

Is anyone at the IBIS in Aldgate?


----------



## Simontm (30 Jul 2016)

rb58 said:


> The petrol station in Dorking just before the turn onto the A24 (about mile 60) has food. And ice cream. And no queues.


The ice cream van at the Box Hill hub was empty of Qs and I very much enjoyed my ice lolly last year. 
Good luck and enjoy all those riding


----------



## benb (30 Jul 2016)

Wolf616 said:


> How much alcohol is it acceptable to drink the night before the event?



I just had 3 pints and a pizza. 
This is me. If any of you see me, shout "Hi Ben"


----------



## benb (30 Jul 2016)

Anyone know if there's somewhere selling breakfast (bacon roll would be perfect) at the start? 

My hotel doesn't start breakfast until 8:00 which is way too late.


----------



## jefmcg (31 Jul 2016)

Good luck tomorrow (oh, later today) everybody


----------



## Justinslow (31 Jul 2016)

Just got up to catch my bus, bleedin heck it's early, not long ago I would be still wandering the streets munching on a kebab this time of the morning.


----------



## Norry1 (31 Jul 2016)

I went to bed at 9pm and set my alarm for 3.30. I woke up at 2a.m.! Oh well.

Now need to decide what to wear so as to not get cold at the start and not overheat later.


----------



## Justinslow (31 Jul 2016)

Norry1 said:


> I went to bed at 9pm and set my alarm for 3.30. I woke up at 2a.m.! Oh well.
> 
> Now need to decide what to wear so as to not get cold at the start and not overheat later.


Yeah it's not that warm out there 10 degrees when I caught the bus. 
Had bugger all sleep, just couldn't get off..... 
Gonna be a long day.


----------



## zizou (31 Jul 2016)

Off to the start now only had a couple of hours of sleep hope the adrenaline kicks in soon! Good luck to everyone


----------



## cliveyp (31 Jul 2016)

God I'm not the only one that struggled with sleeping! Put the bike back together and climbed into the pit at about 11. Lost count of the amount of times I woke up worrying about sleeping through my alarm!

Plenty of time to get myself ready and grab some brekkie before I head off though!


----------



## benb (31 Jul 2016)

benb said:


> Anyone know if there's somewhere selling breakfast (bacon roll would be perfect) at the start?
> 
> My hotel doesn't start breakfast until 8:00 which is way too late.



In answer to my question, yes there is. At least at orange. Yummy bacon roll consumed! 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Wolf616 (31 Jul 2016)

Well at least your picture answers my question, Ben, put rider number on back...


----------



## coffeejo (31 Jul 2016)

Good luck everyone.


----------



## JoeyB (31 Jul 2016)

Standing at the start with all other cycling sheep lol


----------



## steverob (31 Jul 2016)

According to my mate who is riding, there's a big crash at mile 38 (I'm guessing at that downhill Z-bend between Pyrford and Ripley) and everyone is held up behind it. It must be serious because they've been told a chopper is on its way. Hope everyone one from here that is riding is safe.


----------



## Kominic (31 Jul 2016)

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=s_I9suEl0f4


Don't know if that's going to work, but they're eating up the miles. Posted two hours ago


----------



## Freds Dad (31 Jul 2016)

Lets hope everyone is okay

http://www.getsurrey.co.uk/news/surrey-news/ridelondon-crash-between-pyrford-ripley-11685526


----------



## swansonj (31 Jul 2016)

Just gave @User482 a wave as he passed our house - go User482....


----------



## Freds Dad (31 Jul 2016)

Diversion now in place around the accident


----------



## jefmcg (31 Jul 2016)

Nasty crash on kingston bridge. Ambulance took female rider away. Witnessed a second collision between another female and an official motorcycle


----------



## shouldbeinbed (31 Jul 2016)

Fingers crossed it isn't as bad as it sounds.


----------



## swansonj (31 Jul 2016)

@rb58 just stopped by for a flapjack and cup of tea. Go rb58...


----------



## jefmcg (31 Jul 2016)

Kingston hub is very quie



t


----------



## Beebo (31 Jul 2016)

I've been stuck in The queue at 38 miles for about 90 mins.


----------



## User482 (31 Jul 2016)

Finished! A smidgen under 5 hours, I think.


----------



## swansonj (31 Jul 2016)

User482 said:


> Finished! A smidgen under 5 hours, I think.


Congratulations! It would have been mortifying if the ten seconds we took to say hi to each other had meant you finished ten seconds outside five hours....


----------



## benb (31 Jul 2016)

That was great, except for the hour wait where the crash happened. Hope the rider is OK. 

So because of that, my official time is 6:55 but my moving time on the Garmin is 5:28. I did stop once, so let's call it 5:45.

Seeing as my time in 2013 was 6:07 I'm very happy with that.


----------



## SWSteve (31 Jul 2016)

Congratulations to all that made it round. Hope you were all safe and enjoyed the day.


----------



## rb58 (31 Jul 2016)

Cross posted from my Facebook post:

RideLondon was fun. Despite best intentions, I covered the first 35-40 miles at around 20mph. Then after Sandra (my riding partner) and I got split up, I decided to revert to plan A and took it easier to take in the atmosphere and sights. Had a cappuccino and sandwich on a wall outside the petrol station Dorking chatting to an old guy, who was watching the riders go by whilst supping from a bottle of beer. He'd marshalled the Milk Race back in the 1960s and was delighted to see the resurgence in cycling in the UK. Scaled Box Hill whilst chatting to a Bommie rider, then stopped in Leatherhead for a cup of tea and delicious home made flapjack at the home of @swansonj a fellow Fridays rider. Thanks John! Rode alongside the chap on the Boris Bike for a while - he reckoned the ride would cost him about £40 in hire charges. He was shifting too. Chapeau! Stopped at Wimbledon to fill up my water bottles and got chatting to a chap on a high end Trek bike who's rear derailleur had bent. Unbelievably, had a spare gear hanger in his pocket. I mean,
Who carries a spare hear hanger on a ride? Onwards to the finish and I came across a young lady at around mile 97 who was barely able to turn the pedals, so I chatted to her to take her mind off the effort and coached her back to Parliament Square, before I left her and headed for an emotional sprint down The Mall.

I passed three obviously serious accidents, two of which looked particularly nasty with all sorts of medical equipment being deployed. But I think I was lucky as although we were slowed momentarily, I must have got through before the roads were closed and the diversions put in place. Hope the guys hurt are okay!

The upside was that the road closures significantly reduced the numbers of riders around me, which made for a much more comfortable ride into London.

Terrific day for my 150th century. 130 miles all told. Helmet put away for another year ;-)


----------



## benb (31 Jul 2016)

Oh yeah, and I got a lot of shouts of "Come on marmite" and the like, including from one lovely young lady who said she wanted to eat me. Yep, still got it.


----------



## Justinslow (31 Jul 2016)

steverob said:


> According to my mate who is riding, there's a big crash at mile 38 (I'm guessing at that downhill Z-bend between Pyrford and Ripley) and everyone is held up behind it. It must be serious because they've been told a chopper is on its way. Hope everyone one from here that is riding is safe.


We got held up there for 45 mins just after it happened, I'm not sure if there weren't two air ambulances about. When we went past there was medical equipment strewn everywhere, looked nasty, hope the rider is ok.
Luckily for us though we had clear open road when we got going again, others were not so lucky with lots of walking occurring due to just too many riders on the road from there on in. Leith hill was bypassed for some due to congestion and people walking. 

Great day though, brilliant event, Leith hill is indeed a bar steward, Box hill was lovely. Thougherly recommend doing Ride London just don't take stupid risks especially with people in close proximity.


----------



## JoeyB (31 Jul 2016)

On the train home. Lots of hold ups for apparently nasty crashes, hope everyone is ok. I saw a couple of people wiped out on the deck and it wasn't pretty. Started strong and finished strong so I'm happy.


----------



## Nomadski (31 Jul 2016)

Well done to everyone who did it today, took some pictures on the Wimbledon climb which I will post later tomorrow.


----------



## derrick (31 Jul 2016)

Nice ride this time, Got there early and was finished at 12 O'clock, Met the rest of the club in Green Park, Had a beer then rode home. We only got held up for a short while at about 70 miles. My garmin will not upload at the moment it is saying it's queued. Must be overloaded.


----------



## benb (31 Jul 2016)

derrick said:


> My garmin will not upload at the moment it is saying it's queued. Must be overloaded.



Same.


----------



## jonny jeez (31 Jul 2016)

benb said:


> Same.


Ditto...very annoying


----------



## jonny jeez (31 Jul 2016)

rb58 said:


> Cross posted from my Facebook post:
> 
> RideLondon was fun. Despite best intentions, I covered the first 35-40 miles at around 20mph. Then after Sandra (my riding partner) and I got split up, I decided to revert to plan A and took it easier to take in the atmosphere and sights. Had a cappuccino and sandwich on a wall outside the petrol station Dorking chatting to an old guy, who was watching the riders go by whilst supping from a bottle of beer. He'd marshalled the Milk Race back in the 1960s and was delighted to see the resurgence in cycling in the UK. Scaled Box Hill whilst chatting to a Bommie rider, then stopped in Leatherhead for a cup of tea and delicious home made flapjack at the home of @swansonj a fellow Fridays rider. Thanks John! Rode alongside the chap on the Boris Bike for a while - he reckoned the ride would cost him about £40 in hire charges. He was shifting too. Chapeau! Stopped at Wimbledon to fill up my water bottles and got chatting to a chap on a high end Trek bike who's rear derailleur had bent. Unbelievably, had a spare gear hanger in his pocket. I mean,
> Who carries a spare hear hanger on a ride? Onwards to the finish and I came across a young lady at around mile 97 who was barely able to turn the pedals, so I chatted to her to take her mind off the effort and coached her back to Parliament Square, before I left her and headed for an emotional sprint down The Mall.
> ...


did the Brompton rider who you went up box hill, suddenly put a spurt on at the summit and zoom off like he was on an elec assist bike.

if so, I was riding right next to you!


----------



## jonny jeez (31 Jul 2016)

I went past the 38 mile fallen rider, just after the incident. I hope they are ok and mending well.

Sod the delays, just glad I wasn't involved.


----------



## Lee gg (31 Jul 2016)

I did the 46 as no luck getting into the 100, first ride at three pru, but absolutely loved it torn between riding as fast as I could or look at a all the scenery on route. The people lining the streets were brilliant and provided a huge boost really pushes you on, definitely plan to enter again next year, hope all those riders I passed getting medical attention are OK.


----------



## Milkfloat (31 Jul 2016)

So, a noisy night in Shoreditch and too many beers. In hindsight a hotel opposite an open air club is not a good plan. I had a nice easy start through London, then picked up the pace nicely. I saw someone hit a raised curb dividing the road and flip onto his face in Walton. I spent some time slowing the riders down and moving them over. It looked quite nasty and the guy was in shock. I got well and truly stuck at the 38 mile mark. Huge hugs to the lovely family bringing out jugs of water for riders. They must have made 50 trips.

After that it was easy to crack on, Leith was very tame although I was pulled to a standstill by weight of traffic and people not sticking to the left. Box was nice and smooth, which is better than can be said about the rest of Surrey's roads. The last 20 miles I were a real blast, nice and fast with plenty of good humour.

A massive thanks to all the volunteers like @vickster , you really made the day so enjoyable and easy.

Just waiting to see if Strava gives me the reported 18mph average that the Garmin reported.

Oh, the ride back to the car at Shoreditch without much of an idea where I was going was challenging.


----------



## Beebo (31 Jul 2016)

Here is my ride report. I rode my Pearson single speed bike because i knew the late start would make fast riding tricky.
Start time was 8.34, everything ran like clockwork and we were off at 8.34 dead.
The first few miles were great fun, bashing through London. i was doing so well until just before mile 38 when we stopped for 90 minutes, and then got caught in a second stoppege at a narrow bridge in Ripley for about 15 minutes. By now all the riders had bunched up and progress was slow. I must have missed the diversion and was stuck in the middle.
I rode up Newlands Corner with out any problem, being on a SS makes you keep a much higher pace than the granny gear crew. We got to the bottom of Leith Hill at 1.10, but by they the mandatory diversion had been enforced, even though it wasnt due until 1.15, which is a big let down, but maybe they felt the bunched up pack was a hazard.
Got to box hill, which should be easy on SS but the pace was so slow that it made it a propper grind, but 
I made it to the top.
Headley annoyed me, with riders incapable of selecting the correct gear on the sharp uphill and eveyone had to stop for another 10 minutes. Just too many riders in a too small space. 
After that it was all fun, and I made a rush for home. My legs are much stronger since riding SS so i could power home at a high cadence without much bother whilst others were flagging a bit. My average speed was over 30kph from Kingston into the finish. The Wimbledon hill was my last final grind, but the road is nice and wide so you can pick your route.
My overall time says 7.14, but i think almost 2 hours of that was stoppages. The tracker says it took me 2 hours 54 minutes to get from Hampton court to Newlands Corner , which is where it all went wrong.


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Jul 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> did the Brompton rider who you went up box hill, suddenly put a spurt on at the summit and zoom off like he was on an elec assist bike.
> 
> if so, I was riding right next to you!



Yes he did, scalped me the bastid, near the top. Oh the shame.


----------



## jonny jeez (31 Jul 2016)

CarlP said:


> Yes he did, scalped me the bastid, near the top. Oh the shame.


Then you were the chap who laughed and asked him if he had a motor...I was the guy to you right who chuckled at that.

How strange.


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Jul 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> Then you were the chap who laughed and asked him if he had a motor...I was the guy to you right who chuckled at that.
> 
> How strange.



How odd, I remember that.


----------



## rb58 (31 Jul 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> did the Brompton rider who you went up box hill, suddenly put a spurt on at the summit and zoom off like he was on an elec assist bike.
> 
> if so, I was riding right next to you!


Possibly, but I left him before the top. Mind you, he was grinding away so I'm not sure he'd have had the legs for a spurt!!


----------



## cliveyp (31 Jul 2016)

Beebo said:


> Here is my ride report. I rode my Pearson single speed bike because i knew the late start would make fast riding tricky.
> Start time was 8.34, everything ran like clockwork and we were off at 8.34 dead.
> The first few miles were great fun, bashing through London. i was doing so well until just before mile 38 when we stopped for 90 minutes, and then got caught in a second stoppege at a narrow bridge in Ripley for about 15 minutes. By now all the riders had bunched up and progress was slow. I must have missed the diversion and was stuck in the middle.
> I rode up Newlands Corner with out any problem, being on a SS makes you keep a much higher pace than the granny gear crew. We got to the bottom of Leith Hill at 1.10, but by they the mandatory diversion had been enforced, even though it wasnt due until 1.15, which is a big let down, but maybe they felt the bunched up pack was a hazard.
> ...



You were just in front of us by the looks of it then. 
we were going great guns considering our 8.52 start, and cleared the first hub with just over 30 mins to spare before the cut off. With that worry out of the way we eased off a bit, but then lost 1.5-2hrs at Pyrford, then stop start over the bridge at Ripley which put us 20 mins or so beyond the cut off time for Leith. Rinsed Box Hill much easier than I expected to so happy about that, then got caught on the descent by the useless bidders that couldn't get up a short sharp climb, and again in Kingston. With that out of the way, I got my head down, comparatively flew up Wimbledon and gunned it up the mall to cross the line at 3:50ish. Over 7hrs official total time, 5hrs 20 moving.


----------



## cliveyp (31 Jul 2016)

A prime example of some of the people that cause accidents came past me in Kingston on the way out. Full TT bike, disc rear wheel and lots of carbon. First of all wavering around on the right hand side of the road looking behind. Had to overtake on the left or wipe him out. 5mins later he sprints through the tiniest of gaps on the left hand side. Weaves across to get through other gaps and seconds later pulls right over to the left and stops. No regard for the others around him at all


----------



## oldgreyandslow (31 Jul 2016)

Glad I got an early start, not so happy about a bloody pot hole approaching Newlands Corner, slight buckled rim, and creased it too, running tubeless it deflated a lot but I walked the 400-500m to just before the hub where a friendly marshall had a track pump, I thought that would be quicker than faffing about with a spare tube. It held OK to the end, thankfully, but must have cost me 10 minutes so I just missed sub 5 hours,that's my excuse anyway. I hope the injured riders are not too badly hurt but news of air ambulances being required doesn't sound good


----------



## sarahale (31 Jul 2016)

Took me 9 hours to finish but all things considered I feel fortunate to of been able to do the full 100 miles. 

Such a huge number of accidents and hold ups


----------



## philk56 (31 Jul 2016)

I enjoyed the ride overall again this year but I do feel that they need to cut down the number of riders. Being one of the later starters I was caught up in the problems at Pyrford and took over an hour to get through that. Obviously the accident puts things into perspective and I hope all involved are ok. Once past there it was clear that we would be diverted past Leith Hill and that meant that when we re-joined the main route we were joining all of the other riders who had previously been ahead. This was probably the main cause of the further bottlenecks through Dorking and other places, and a crawl up Box Hill. With the introduction of the 46 mile ride as well, it was clear that the roads were a lot busier on the first part of the route once the first of those groups started catching up. It's great that the ride is becoming more and more popular but I do think there needs to be a limit.

So, for two years running I've been denied ridng the full 100 so I suppose it looks like I'll have to try for third-time lucky!


----------



## sarahale (31 Jul 2016)

I was in the last group to go up Leith hill, we were held there for quite some time due to an accident but the marshals sent us off in small groups so we could cycle the main bit of the hill which I thought was nice! I think all those behind us were diverted round.


----------



## rliu (31 Jul 2016)

Very depressing to hear about a number of nasty crashes. What kind of message does this send out? If I was a parent with my children out spectating and cheering on the participants and either see or hear about someone hitting a tree and needing an air ambulance, am I more likely to encourage my children to cycle? It just reinforces this image of cycling as a high risk sport for a crazy fringe. What is our fixation with every event needing to get 'bigger'? If the original 2013 risk assessment concluded x number of riders was a safe amount, why does 2016 magically become x +5000? The roads have not become wider over those 3 years.


----------



## mjr (1 Aug 2016)

cliveyp said:


> A prime example of some of the people that cause accidents came past me in Kingston on the way out. Full TT bike, disc rear wheel and lots of carbon.


Not allowed in the sportive. Why was it not pulled out, I wonder?


----------



## Lee_M (1 Aug 2016)

great day, apart from the delays and not being able to do leith hill because of the queues, but there were some right idiots out, chain ganging in the gutter and squeezing through non existent gaps, and not bothering to warn the people ahead they were coming through. Nearly got taken out on boxhill by someone who did that and then hit the verge crashing into me and pushing me into the girl next to me.

After we got through the main jam for the accident it was pretty obvious what had happened, steepdown hill section with a sharp bend and trees on the corner, just going too fast. Hope they make a speedy recovery though.


----------



## JoeyB (1 Aug 2016)

What was in the goody bag? Left mine on the train I think !?


----------



## oldgreyandslow (1 Aug 2016)

Strava woes: Seem to have problems uploading from Garmin to Strava from yesterdays ride, I don't think it's just my device. Connected the garmin last night and the ride to the start and the ride itself uploaded OK but didn't show on my strava activity feed. This morning the ride to the start is there but not the ride itself. 

Anyone else having similar problems?


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Aug 2016)

JoeyB said:


> What was in the goody bag? Left mine on the train I think !?



Nothing of great interest, you haven't missed anything. A cliff bar, some kind milk based drink, a sachet of something or other. 

I thought this years medal was ACE.


----------



## Justinslow (1 Aug 2016)

JoeyB said:


> What was in the goody bag? Left mine on the train I think !?


£500 from prudential as a Thankyou for coming......


----------



## Justinslow (1 Aug 2016)

oldgreyandslow said:


> Strava woes: Seem to have problems uploading from Garmin to Strava from yesterdays ride, I don't think it's just my device. Connected the garmin last night and the ride to the start and the ride itself uploaded OK but didn't show on my strava activity feed. This morning the ride to the start is there but not the ride itself.
> 
> Anyone else having similar problems?


Mines not on there yet neither


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Aug 2016)

I thought it was a brilliant day out, accidents not withstanding, I've ridden it every year so far. 

Well organised, great support from the crowds, lovely weather, great route. I thought it was FAB the people came out to support it this year, offering food and water, I saw two friends on the route who were tracking me on the App, one brought a flask of tea and malt loaf in West Byfleet, which was very welcome.

It's a shame about the occasional selfish nobbers and the accidents, but it's still a brilliant event. At Pyford in the delay I spoke to loads of folks who where having a great time, raising money for charity, taking part in the ride for the first time it was a huge deal for them, a real challenge, nervous about taking the hills, but really looking forward to riding down The Mall.

Ignore the naysayers and negative twunts, and enter the ride next year, I'm going to.


----------



## joe3781 (1 Aug 2016)

Justinslow said:


> Mines not on there yet neither


I had to Download the gpx file from garmin and upload it manually


----------



## JoeyB (1 Aug 2016)

CarlP said:


> Nothing of great interest, you haven't missed anything. A cliff bar, some kind milk based drink, a sachet of something or other.
> 
> I thought this years medal was ACE.



Fortunately the medal was separate from the blue bag so I have that still!!


----------



## Milkfloat (1 Aug 2016)

Strava definitely having issues. I used my Garmin on the commute this morning and it all uploaded correctly. I know that friends had issues with Strava yesterday, but their rides finally uploaded last night. I will be going the manual upload route.


----------



## Kominic (1 Aug 2016)

rliu said:


> .....It just reinforces this image of cycling as a high risk sport for a crazy fringe.



Over reaction.



> What is our fixation with every event needing to get 'bigger'?



Not "ours". Their. And money.


----------



## oldgreyandslow (1 Aug 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> Strava definitely having issues. I used my Garmin on the commute this morning and it all uploaded correctly. I know that friends had issues with Strava yesterday, but their rides finally uploaded last night. I will be going the manual upload route.


I tried that but it had "problems syncing"


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Aug 2016)

Strava was displaying a "website down" message for a while yesterday evening. If you were doing uploads via some API/non-website route you may not know this. Of course, if you were uploading via the website - you will already know.

I'll definitely be entering the ballot next year. It's not so much that I'm determined to do the event, I'm determined to break my streak of ballot rejections.


----------



## benb (1 Aug 2016)

I deliberately put a longer estimated time when I registered, so that I wouldn't have to get up so early.
I'll probably rethink that strategy for next year


----------



## Wolf616 (1 Aug 2016)

I really enjoyed the cycling bit. The 2 hours of standing and walking not so much. How selfish of someone to try and take a short-cut straight through a tree!

What annoyed me most (I'm not actually annoyed by the delays; I wish them a speedy recovery) was the level of arseholery on show. At the start I was chatting with a friend who I was cycling with about the apparent preponderance of peanuts in cycling - you know the type, flashy bike, full kit, speeding past people without leaving enough space, shouting abuse at anyone not seen to be moving out of _their _way fast enough - and it soon became evident that our assessment was correct. I know, I know, you have peanuts in every walk of life so the chances are high, but...

The biggest moment of absolute idiocy didn't even involve people being on a bicycle. At one point, during the huge delays at about mile 38, there must have been 10,000 cyclists in a big standing queue (I may be exaggerating, but it went as far as the eye could see in both directions) and a St John's Ambulance needed to get through. We dutifully parted to let it through, and lo and behold about 5 cycling peanuts (refer above for the partial description) were walking along behind it to skip the queue. Talk about scumbags. Wish I'd had my phone in hand to video them and then shame them widely all over the internet.

Sorry, what a negative post. I did genuinely love the experience. The last few miles through London were great as loads of supporters had turned out and it felt like a proper race and all. Will definitely be entering again next year!

As an aside - what other sportives in the UK close roads? I want to do more going the wrong way around roundabouts!


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Aug 2016)

benb said:


> I deliberately put a longer estimated time when I registered, so that I wouldn't have to get up so early.
> I'll probably rethink that strategy for next year



It seems to me that the estimated time thing is totally irrelevant considering all the hold ups and diversion in the last three years.


----------



## Kominic (1 Aug 2016)

Wolf616 said:


> I really enjoyed the cycling bit. The 2 hours of standing and walking not so much. How selfish of someone to try and take a short-cut straight through a tree!
> 
> What annoyed me most (I'm not actually annoyed by the delays; I wish them a speedy recovery) was the level of arseholery on show. At the start I was chatting with a friend who I was cycling with about the apparent preponderance of peanuts in cycling - you know the type, flashy bike, full kit, speeding past people without leaving enough space, shouting abuse at anyone not seen to be moving out of _their _way fast enough - and it soon became evident that our assessment was correct. I know, I know, you have peanuts in every walk of life so the chances are high, but...
> 
> The biggest moment of absolute idiocy didn't even involve people being on a bicycle. At one point, during the huge delays at about mile 38, there must have been 10,000 cyclists in a big standing queue (I may be exaggerating, but it went as far as the eye could see in both directions) and a St John's Ambulance needed to get through. We dutifully parted to let it through, and lo and behold about 5 cycling peanuts (refer above for the partial description) were walking along behind it to skip the queue. Talk about scumbags. Wish I'd had my phone in hand to video them and then shame them widely all over the internet.



..........and breath.


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Aug 2016)

Wolf616 said:


> ...The biggest moment of absolute idiocy didn't even involve people being on a bicycle. At one point, during the huge delays at about mile 38, there must have been 10,000 cyclists in a big standing queue (I may be exaggerating, but it went as far as the eye could see in both directions) and a St John's Ambulance needed to get through. We dutifully parted to let it through, and lo and behold about 5 cycling peanuts (refer above for the partial description) were walking along behind it to skip the queue. Talk about scumbags. Wish I'd had my phone in hand to video them and then shame them widely all over the internet.....



I saw that too, a group I was standing near booed them.


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Aug 2016)

Wolf616 said:


> As an aside - what other sportives in the UK close roads? I want to do more going the wrong way around roundabouts!


Etape Caledonia has been going for a while. Etape Pennines I think died the death recently. Velothon Wales started last year.

I did Velo Wales last year and really enjoyed it. It goes through an area near where I used to live, so it had lots of memories.


----------



## benb (1 Aug 2016)

CarlP said:


> It seems to me that the estimated time thing is totally irrelevant considering all the hold ups and diversion in the last three years.



It does affect the start time, and if I had been 30 mins earlier setting off I would have avoided the big delay.
But something like that could happen at any time, so probably not worth trying to second guess it.


----------



## rugby bloke (1 Aug 2016)

Another great ride yesterday, despite getting caught up in the congestion. The first 30 miles went really well, I think my average speed must have been easily in the high teens or perhaps even better. I was fortunate to be at a drinks station when the traffic jam started so the 60 min wait was not too bad. Was chatting to a mate afterwards, he was stuck outside a church hall, which was making an absolute fortunate selling tea and cake ! Leith Hill was fine, had to walk a section at the bottom due to weight of traffic but once we got moving there was no problems. Box Hill was busy but for some bizarre reason it is actually one of my favorite parts of the ride, I just love the climb. What was frustrating was having to walk up the kicker after the decent from Box Hill. Come on guys, look ahead and select the right gear ... Was ready for Wimbledon this year and decided to attack it ... a decision I was regretting half way up but hung on till the top. After that, put on the gas and sprint for home.

An amazingly well organised event, but I cannot help thinking that we may have reached and perhaps even past peak numbers.

Strava has finally synced and tells me I completed in 6.43. I was hoping for sub 6 hours, but the congestion well and truly did for that ambition.

Riding back through live traffic to the Finsbury Square NCP came as a bit of a shock - welcome back to the real world of cycling ... One final observation, people who booked parking spaces through the event seemed to be having a real faff getting out of the car park. I just pre-booked on the website and just had to put my ticket in the machine to get out.


----------



## philk56 (1 Aug 2016)

mjray said:


> Not allowed in the sportive. Why was it not pulled out, I wonder?


I passed a handcyclist at one stage. Was getting a lot of cheers but definitely not allowed and I did wonder if it was an interloper. Speaking of which, during the big stop I was chatting for a few minutes to a guy with a nice early 1980's bike. After a few minutes I realised he didn't have a number showing anywhere on himself or the bike, so I presume he was just along for the ride. There are so many places where it is possible to slip onto the road. I did hear one marshall shout out to a couple of kids about not being allowed on the route without a number but wonder how many are that strict or observant.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (1 Aug 2016)

I was one of the many stuck at pyrford and then at the bottom of leith hill.I was praying please don't divert us but they didn't so i managed to do the whole 100 miles.I feel really sorry for those further behind me who had to divert.

Besides the stopping and starting i thought it was a great event what with all the people cheering you on and finishing on the mall was just brilliant.
I thought the route was a lot easier than i had anticipated it would be,nether had no trouble getting up the hills and riding box hill with the views was great.

There were some "nobbers doing the route and one comes to mind as we were going up box hill one rider came through and although he did say coming up on the right he then went on to say to anybody in his way "move".

I have raised a lot of money for prostate cancer uk and had a great day and hopefully get to do it next year.


----------



## rb58 (1 Aug 2016)

Wolf616 said:


> IAt the start I was chatting with a friend who I was cycling with about the apparent preponderance of peanuts in cycling - you know the type, flashy bike, full kit, speeding past people without leaving enough space, shouting abuse at anyone not seen to be moving out of _their _way fast enough


You forgot the deep section wheels. My observation was that high proportion of the 'peanuts' had deep section carbon wheels. That isn't to say everyone with deep sections wheels was badly behaved, they definitely weren't. But there did seems to be a high correlation. What's the point of deep section wheels anyway? I thought they were mostly suited to time trials?


----------



## Justinslow (1 Aug 2016)

Wolf616 said:


> I want to do more going the wrong way around roundabouts!


That is great isn't it!


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Aug 2016)

rb58 said:


> You forgot the deep section wheels. My observation was that high proportion of the 'peanuts' had deep section carbon wheels. That isn't to say everyone with deep sections wheels was badly behaved, they definitely weren't. But there did seems to be a high correlation. What's the point of deep section wheels anyway? I thought they were mostly suited to time trials?


The last two discarded inner tubes that I've collected from the roadside had really long stems. (Takes run up and leaps to conclusion  )


----------



## Wolf616 (1 Aug 2016)

I must admit I tried to throw a banana skin into a bin and missed by a hair's breadth. I still feel bad about it now (and got some well deserved derisory cheers from another cyclist)


----------



## Wolf616 (1 Aug 2016)

Will the police arrest me for littering now I've admitted that?


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Aug 2016)

rb58 said:


> You forgot the deep section wheels. My observation was that high proportion of the 'peanuts' had deep section carbon wheels. That isn't to say everyone with deep sections wheels was badly behaved, they definitely weren't. But there did seems to be a high correlation. What's the point of deep section wheels anyway? I thought they were mostly suited to time trials?



I noticed that the bikes with those wheels made a lot of noise, and wondered what the point of them was.


----------



## Wolf616 (1 Aug 2016)

Yeah that's another question, perhaps not for this thread: why do some rear wheels make clicking sounds when freewheeling and others don't? It's often the more expensive bikes I've noticed it on, but correlation does not equal causation (except with discarded inner tubes with long stems, of course)...


----------



## TheJDog (1 Aug 2016)

I started pretty early - up at 4am for a ride across town - 4:50:35 official time, finished at 11:30am or so I think, so I missed all the delays. I was with three other guys, and my attempts to persuade them into a 2 minute turn chain gang were utterly quoshed. Oliver just hammered it at the front when he could, with no mind as to whether anyone could hang on, and Fish was just sounding like a man dying from mile 15 to when I last saw him over the top of Box Hill. I dropped my bottle at the top of Leith Hill, parked at the side by falling off into the ditch, and had to dodge people to retrieve it. Someone ran over it, but kept upright. Sorry everyone! Our pace slowed a bit after Box Hill, so I went to the front to try to up it a bit, and didn't see the other three again until the end. Caned it from there because I wanted to get under 5 hours, wheelsucking when there was someone setting a good pace, but probably 50% of the time solo. Legs felt awful from Kingston, incipient cramp in both quads and slighly sore achilles tendons, but I kept up the pace. Felt good to cross the line, and I even got out of the saddle on the Mall, but didn't go any faster  Turned out the other guys were only a minute or two behind me, so I should have just waited for them.

Huge number of riders, and 99% were very good, I thought. I saw one fat f*** chug down a gel and just throw the wrapper down (I said something to him) but apart from that it was all good. Weather brilliant, just warm enough, I was never too hot, crowds fantastic, riding up the Mall was good. All in all, I'd do it again, but I wouldn't worry about the time. My knees are sore this morning. Granny ring all the way into work.


----------



## rb58 (1 Aug 2016)

And how about that road surface on Box Hill!! I think the National Trust should be given responsibility for all our roads.


----------



## mjr (1 Aug 2016)

philk56 said:


> I passed a handcyclist at one stage. Was getting a lot of cheers but definitely not allowed


Actually, they are, but only in the 46. Like tandems, recumbents and tricycles (who can all do 100 too), RideLondon is one of the few events they can enter. The main types of banned bike at RL are TT bikes, cargo bikes and anything with cowhorn, aero or spinaci bars. Not that anyone seemed to be stopping them - there will be hell to pay if any of them are involved in a crash.



Wolf616 said:


> why do some rear wheels make clicking sounds when freewheeling and others don't?


Strong pawl springs (Hope are famous for it) or insufficient lubrication (most that you hear).


----------



## rb58 (1 Aug 2016)

mjray said:


> Strong pawl springs (Hope are famous for it) or insufficient lubrication (most that you hear).


I think the Italians like a noisy rear end (ooh-err Matron!). My Fulcrums (Italian) are noisy, whereas the Mavics (French) are nice and quiet.


----------



## swansonj (1 Aug 2016)

rb58 said:


> And how about that road surface on Box Hill!! I think the National Trust should be given responsibility for all our roads.


That was done for the Olympics - i don't know who paid, NT, Olympics, or Surrey. And for a blissful few weeks, they didn't put the speed humps back. One of the pleasures of watching the TV coverage of the Classic yesterday was David Millar commentating as his motorbike went over those humps....


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Aug 2016)

Did anyone see the the two guys, dressed as LADIES riding the Dawes Kingpin shopper bikes, I chatted to the for a while?


----------



## rugby bloke (1 Aug 2016)

My best spot was a couple dressed as Mr and Mrs Impossible, riding a tandem.


----------



## evo456 (1 Aug 2016)

Rest in Peace Robin Chard...

http://www.getsurrey.co.uk/news/surrey-news/ridelondon-tragedy-cancer-survivor-robin-11688265


----------



## rugby bloke (1 Aug 2016)

That is a really sad story. RIP.


----------



## vickster (1 Aug 2016)

rugby bloke said:


> My best spot was a couple dressed as Mr and Mrs Impossible, riding a tandem.


Do you mean Incredible?


----------



## rugby bloke (1 Aug 2016)

That would be the one ... my brain clearly has too much sugar swilling around it !!


----------



## philk56 (1 Aug 2016)

mjray said:


> Actually, they are, but only in the 46.


I stand corrected. I think it was on the run-in after Kingston so I'll assume it was genuine.

Very sorry to hear about the rider who has died. Hope anyone else involved in accidents are ok.


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Aug 2016)

evo456 said:


> Rest in Peace Robin Chard...
> 
> http://www.getsurrey.co.uk/news/surrey-news/ridelondon-tragedy-cancer-survivor-robin-11688265



Oh Christ! How sad, the poor man.


----------



## mjr (1 Aug 2016)

So yesterday started by getting up far too early, drinking coffee far too early, eating breakfast far too early, leaving the hotel and riding in a large crowd of cyclists to the start. Big praise to the dalmatian, who I saw finish too. Raspberries to Exevelo Red Light Jumpers (who didn't profit from it because the cross-traffic at the next junction stopped them until we caught up anyway). The start looked well-organised... but you know this story...

Then my experience probably differs from most of you. I pulled a U-turn and rode back out after waving "my" rider off. I had hoped to ride my folding bike out of the east corner of the olympic park to join National Route 1 but after three attempts all blocked by footpath closures, I gave up on that and returned to CS2. The Greenway northeastbound is also still shut, so I turned off left onto "THE NE" which ran along a mix of gravel track, paving slabs, cobbles and boards (OK on a folding bike with I think 47s - a couple were coming the other way on road bikes with numbers on and I wouldn't really fancy that - actually, by this time, surely they would have been too late to start for the 100? They both had black numbers on which I think signified the 100) alongside water over Bow Locks (definitely a dismount and push!), under the A12 (seeing only cyclists heading south on it) and to Limehouse Basin where I turned right onto Narrow Street, went to its end and popped out by permanent barriers next to the exit of the Limehouse Link tunnels.

*Pedestrian bridge, Bow Lock*


© Julian Osley, cc-by-sa.

*Limehouse Tunnel western portal*


© Richard Croft, cc-by-sa.

I chatted with a few riders who were waiting for others, then moved into the shade as the sun came out (rather than put my legionnaires hat on) and a lovely couple from near Gatwick who were waiting to cheer their daughter told me about the rider tracking website which was to prove very helpful. Maybe I had heard of it and forgotten. I definitely knew about the app but like those people, it didn't work on my phone. About half an hour after the start time, I cheered and applauded the rider - there's fantastic reverb of applause off of those walls and the marshals also started clapping too. I got smiled at  I stayed a few minutes tapping a rhythm with my metal pump on the barriers but all the barriers seem to make the same note so you can't get any sort of tune going.

Back onto Narrow Street and I headed onto CS3 towards central London, taking me over the tunnel exit which was why I picked that as my first cheering point.

*Cycle Superhighway 3 leading from behind Limehouse Tunnels portal*


© Richard Croft, cc-by-sa.

Then along Cable Street and around Leman Street, I saw two riders with numbers on - I wonder what happened to them? They didn't look in the mood for a crazy guy on a bike quizzing them, so I wheeled on. I strapped the luggage to the bike and checked out of the hotel, then set off westwards through central London parallelish to the ride route (the central bit of CS3 aka EW Superhighway was closed) which was very very quiet except for a few buses. I made a bit of a mess of getting onto the NW superhighway (CS6) Blackfriars junction but it was quiet enough that I doubt anyone noticed. I crossed over the ride route here but there were really only a few stragglers by now.

I headed south on the new CS6 until it met my old familiar CS7 on a rebuilt street. It was pretty quiet but I could still always see another cyclist. Then down an unprotected bit of CS7 to the Oval junction and a right turn and a bit of road took me to the protected CS5. Vauxhall was a mess. So many motorists were still trying to turn onto the bridge despite lots of signs and the marshals (actually security guards) between the cones, then motorists queueing in the continuing lanes wouldn't let them in and some try to force their way in and crunch and some shouting and no-one's moving any more and yikes!

*London : Battersea - Nine Elms Road, cycling like it's 1999  *


© Lewis Clarke, cc-by-sa.

I followed some LCN crap cycle lanes route along Nine Elms to pick up paint+pray CS8 near Battersea Park. This whole section was really very busy. I was planning to head to where the A3 crossed under the ride route because there's also a cycling tunnel and a pub and I thought I could walk over Putney Bridge and then stay to the north of the route back into central London. By the time I reached Wandsworth and CS8 had finally few enough motorists that I felt safe to stop and check the rider tracker, it was clear I wasn't going to get there in time because they'd gone much faster than forecast and I'd been slowed by the motorists on the roads, so I rode back to Battersea Bridge by a slightly different route and through a couple of road closures with the security guards' permission.

As I rode over the bridge brow, I could see cyclists all along Cheyne Walk to the left and Chelsea Embankment to the right. It was possibly the most impressive sight of the day - even more so than the start or the mall just because the streets looked so ordinary, as far as you could see from the bridge and you couldn't really see the lack of diversity among the cyclists. It didn't look like a special event. It was how I feel London should look in 10 years if we got things right. 

Anyway, enough dreaming of cycle-topia and back to reality! The small team of marshals at the north end of the bridge were operating a two-step crossing, diverting riders one side of an island and then the other. It seemed to work pretty well apart from the occasional idiot walking out into the street despite being told to wait (sometimes being pulled back by security guards, who grew more numerous while I waited) and the occasional unobservant or uneducated rider ignoring the flag direction or even the marshal stood in the closed lane!

The rider passed and I cheered and clapped and shouted again. It was less noticeable because people around this section were cheering and clapping everyone anyway. They didn't seem to be a charity cheering point or anything - just well-wishers, or maybe an especially big group of rider friends.  I heard later that if I had made it to Wimbledon Hill, there were quite a lot of cheering groups all along it anyway, so maybe it was better to be by the river.

My final ride was north-ish away from the race route to Hyde Park basically along LCN 45 and then east to Hyde Park Corner and Green Park. I know it's not the shortest route but it looked simplest and I was making it up as I rode along after the change of plan. Although most of the roads were open, lots of motorists were queued on the east-west routes so I guess few could get to the north-south roads. After the motorists polluting Battersea and neighbouring areas, this was a nice relief. Minor complication in Hyde Park as South Carriage Drive seemed closed by some run, but the cycle track alongside Rotten Row was open, but busy of course, as I guess it was taking the traffic of three or four routes. Lots of riders with numbers on their handlebars.

*London: western end of Rotten Row*


© Chris Downer, cc-by-sa.

Compared to the rest of the event, the entrance to Green Park was a shambles. The most noticeable signs were ones telling you where not to go and what not to do. I'm not sure I would have found the meeting points if I hadn't remembered what I'd seen on the map the day before... but I got a coffee, propped the bike up at a nearby tree and was still drinking it when rejoined by the rider... and then we rejoin the story that most of you know, watching some sportive riders finish, hanging around to see the end of the pro race and then heading home. All in all, an enjoyable day for both spectator and rider.

I'm sorry if anyone feels I've waxed too lyrical, but I felt there wasn't enough info out the for spectators about what to expect, especially about practical things like crossing the race route (central London: try to use bridges over it instead; later in the course, there will be crossing points somewhere, but not all the marshals or guards know where) and the motor-geddon between Wandsworth and Vauxhall which I'd avoid if I did it again, probably by finding a route that stayed north of the river to Putney or maybe staying on CS7 to Clapham Common and then heading west but that would reduce number of shortcuts back to the route. I hope it helps someone in future.


----------



## philk56 (1 Aug 2016)

oldgreyandslow said:


> Strava woes: Seem to have problems uploading from Garmin to Strava from yesterdays ride, I don't think it's just my device. Connected the garmin last night and the ride to the start and the ride itself uploaded OK but didn't show on my strava activity feed. This morning the ride to the start is there but not the ride itself.
> 
> Anyone else having similar problems?


I think Strava is still struggling with the volume. My ride eventually uploaded but many of the segments are showing me as having my third best time on them when I'm pretty sure I've only ridden them once before (on last year's ride)! If I try to select just my times nothing happens. I'm sure it will sort itself out eventually...


----------



## Justinslow (1 Aug 2016)

Concerning the "selfish fast riders" zooming by on the right, there were a lot of slow loons on the right - in the way, just doddering along! Just to balance it up.
I know when the roads were busy it's pretty much unavoidable, but when they were quiet? Slow on the left faster on the right.


----------



## mjr (1 Aug 2016)

philk56 said:


> Very sorry to hear about the rider who has died. Hope anyone else involved in accidents are ok.


I've started trying to summarise the crashes at https://www.cyclechat.net/posts/4392844 as some have been reported multiple times with slightly different locations and I was no longer sure how many there were.


----------



## vickster (1 Aug 2016)

Justinslow said:


> Concerning the "selfish fast riders" zooming by on the right, there were a lot of slow loons on the right - in the way, just doddering along! Just to balance it up.
> I know when the roads were busy it's pretty much unavoidable, but when they were quiet? Slow on the left faster on the right.


Did you miss the bit about it being a ride not a race?  Why can't people 'dodder' (I expect your perception of what dodder is, for me, 15-17 mph is fast and adequate to complete the ride in the allotted case) along in that case?

I think if they want to maintain the 46, they'll need to cut the numbers for the 100


----------



## rugby bloke (1 Aug 2016)

The one thing that did really annoy me was the sight of 100s of discarded goody bags in Green Park. Either don't get one - they are not compulsory or take it home to bin. To leave them lying around and expecting some poor sod on the minimum wage to pick they all up - sorry but that is unnecessary and selfish, you lazy scruffy b@stards. Rant over !


----------



## mjr (1 Aug 2016)

rugby bloke said:


> To leave them lying around and expecting some poor sod on the minimum wage to pick they all up - sorry but that is unnecessary and selfish, you lazy scruffy b@stards. Rant over !


To be fair, some of the riders riding away through Hyde Park as I rode in about noon looked as though they were too tired really. They looked zoned out, blank behind the eyes. I rang my bell a few times to get them to look up, move left and not ride straight into me (and it would have hurt them far more than me on my folding tank). They would probably have forgotten their bike if it wouldn't cause a problem cycling home.


----------



## mjr (1 Aug 2016)

vickster said:


> I think if they want to maintain the 46, they'll need to cut the numbers for the 100


Why will they? Most of the serious crashes seemed to be after the 46ers had turned off the 100 route or after the merge point after most 46ers had passed, as expected by the timings. I can see an argument for reducing the numbers for the 100 anyway because of the congestion in Dorking holding up the pro race, but I don't see how the 46 caused any more problem. I think the 46 route would be safeguarded for use as an emergency diversion anyway, like a few others.


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Aug 2016)

rugby bloke said:


> The one thing that did really annoy me was the sight of 100s of discarded goody bags in Green Park. Either don't get one - they are not compulsory or take it home to bin. To leave them lying around and expecting some poor sod on the minimum wage to pick they all up - sorry but that is unnecessary and selfish, you lazy scruffy b@stards. Rant over !



Totally agree, I think the goody bags are unnecessary and should be scrapped, it's mostly a load of old tat anyway.


----------



## Beebo (1 Aug 2016)

rugby bloke said:


> My best spot was a couple dressed as Mr and Mrs Impossible, riding a tandem.


they finished just in front of me, they were flying down Whitehall at well over 20mph.


----------



## rugby bloke (1 Aug 2016)

Beebo said:


> they finished just in front of me, they were flying down Whitehall at well over 20mph.


We must have finished around the same time then, as they were pretty much alongside me when I finished.


----------



## mjr (1 Aug 2016)

CarlP said:


> Totally agree, I think the goody bags are unnecessary and should be scrapped, it's mostly a load of old tat anyway.


Several riders seemed to like having the extra snacks and water in the bag immediately available, rather than having to queue up and pay in Green Park.


----------



## philk56 (1 Aug 2016)

vickster said:


> Did you miss the bit about it being a ride not a race?  Why can't people 'dodder' (I expect your perception of what dodder is, for me, 15-17 mph is fast and adequate to complete the ride in the allotted case) along in that case?


If I do the ride again next year I've been thinking about putting a sign on my back "Enjoy the ride, it's not a race"


----------



## philk56 (1 Aug 2016)

mjray said:


> Several riders seemed to like having the extra snacks and water in the bag immediately available, rather than having to queue up and pay in Green Park.


But you could just have a table full of water bottles and snacks in the location where they are handing the bags out.


----------



## rugby bloke (1 Aug 2016)

User said:


> And as for the carpet of gel wrappers on Box Hill yesterday evening.


Amen to that - so many discarded gel wrapper around the whole course. No consideration to anything or anyone but themselves.


----------



## Justinslow (1 Aug 2016)

philk56 said:


> I think Strava is still struggling with the volume. My ride eventually uploaded but many of the segments are showing me as having my third best time on them when I'm pretty sure I've only ridden them once before (on last year's ride)! If I try to select just my times nothing happens. I'm sure it will sort itself out eventually...


Yep it's showing mine as "2nd's" and I've never ridden them before?


----------



## Beebo (1 Aug 2016)

User said:


> And as for the carpet of gel wrappers on Box Hill yesterday evening.


They are just copying the pros, how many times do you see them chuck gel wrappers and bidons on tv.
Very sad isnt it. I managed to get all my rubbish back into my pockets, it isnt hard.


----------



## Justinslow (1 Aug 2016)

vickster said:


> Did you miss the bit about it being a ride not a race?  Why can't people 'dodder' (I expect your perception of what dodder is, for me, 15-17 mph is fast and adequate to complete the ride in the allotted case) along in that case?
> 
> I think if they want to maintain the 46, they'll need to cut the numbers for the 100


You misunderstand me, I hope I wasn't a "nobber" but it's laid out before you start about road positioning etc, I passed a lot of people and in turn got passed by a lot of people! Not everyone rides at 16 mph.


----------



## benb (1 Aug 2016)

Chucking gel wrappers is completely unacceptable.
I get that it's a pain to hang on to them, but that's what you need to do. Or do what I did and buy a couple of these. Bonus, you don't need to fiddle around trying to rip the wrapper open.


----------



## mjr (1 Aug 2016)

benb said:


> Chucking gel wrappers is completely unacceptable.
> I get that it's a pain to hang on to them, but that's what you need to do. Or do what I did and buy a couple of these. Bonus, you don't need to fiddle around trying to rip the wrapper open.


And then throw it on the floor for some poor rider to crash over?


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Aug 2016)

Well, if they copied the pros properly they'd hang on to their wrappers until they got to a "rubbish zone" or whatever they're called. You often see the pros doing a mass pocket-empty in such zones.

Rather than copying the pros I think they are just nasty unthinking litter louts.


----------



## Milkfloat (1 Aug 2016)

User said:


> I can understand why a person wouldn't want to put a gel wrapper back in their pocket. It will almost certainly leak some residue and be quite yucky.



My jersey goes in the wash anyway, so gel wrappers would go in the pocket, I normally roll as I suck, so very little if any mess. However, yesterday no gels for me, I lived on Jelly beans, rice cakes and hydration tablets.


----------



## Beebo (1 Aug 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> My jersey goes in the wash anyway, so gel wrappers would go in the pocket, I normally roll as I suck, so very little if any mess. However, yesterday no gels for me, I lived on Jelly beans, rice cakes and hydration tablets.


What is it with rice cakes, they have a very poor calerie to size ratio, and taste yuk!


----------



## mjr (1 Aug 2016)

Beebo said:


> What is it with rice cakes, they have a very poor calerie to size ratio, and taste yuk!


Not that sort of rice cake: http://thesuchef.com/2014/07/29/team-sky-rice-cakes/


----------



## Milkfloat (1 Aug 2016)

Beebo said:


> What is it with rice cakes, they have a very poor calerie to size ratio, and taste yuk!




For me they fill a hole and are something not sweet. I would love to carry around mini pork pies, but I would need to invent a refrigerated jersey pocket to avoid sweaty pie syndrome.


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Aug 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> For me they fill a hole and are something not sweet. I would love to carry around mini pork pies, but I would need to invent a refrigerated jersey pocket to avoid sweaty pie syndrome.


Handlebar bag. Not refrigerated, but not sweaty either. 

I'd also recommend small/medium pork pies that have been pre-quartered rather than mini pies. They go down easier when eating on the go ... like the pros do. 

(Cut to shot of Chris Froome looking at pork pie in puzzlement before Dave Brailsford dashes it from his hands).


----------



## srw (1 Aug 2016)

mjray said:


> Not that sort of rice cake: http://thesuchef.com/2014/07/29/team-sky-rice-cakes/


I might be tempted to try that with some milk instead of just water. And I'd want to add some seeds or raisins or something.

One package of those, and one package of TC's cheesy flapjacks and I'd be set for a long ride.


----------



## mjr (1 Aug 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Handlebar bag. Not refrigerated, but not sweaty either.


Insulated handlebar bags are available. Mine is http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-4-in-...be-Bag-Panniers-with-Rain-Cover-/251488628098 - at mile 60 of a faster-than-usual ride for me (so maybe 5 hours instead of 6), the lunch cheese rolls in the lightly-insulated front pocket were still noticeably cold. The smaller back pockets aren't insulated.


----------



## oldgreyandslow (1 Aug 2016)

evo456 said:


> Rest in Peace Robin Chard...
> 
> http://www.getsurrey.co.uk/news/surrey-news/ridelondon-tragedy-cancer-survivor-robin-11688265



That is unbelievably sad, and puts all the moaning about discarded wrappers, deep wheels, and my strava upload not working into perspective.


----------



## benb (1 Aug 2016)

mjray said:


> And then throw it on the floor for some poor rider to crash over?



Er, no, obviously not.
You fill them up from normal gel packets before the ride, drink the gel from them during the ride, and can then click the lid down and then store them in your rear pocket with no leakage.


----------



## mjr (1 Aug 2016)

benb said:


> Er, no, obviously not.
> You fill them up from normal gel packets before the ride, drink the gel from them during the ride, and can then click the lid down and then store them in your rear pocket with no leakage.


I don't eat gels unless I want extreme flatulence. You might do that but I think we both know some nobbers would be throwing such things on the floor if given them and it would be far worse than the wrappers.


----------



## User482 (1 Aug 2016)

Mrs User482 made me some energy bars, and very nice they were too. I find it extremely difficult to digest food when pedalling hard, but these slip down a treat.

https://www.rivercottage.net/recipes/honey-and-peanut-butter-booster-bars

(the version with banana mashed in)


----------



## TheJDog (1 Aug 2016)

User said:


> I might be prepared to try making those.



Try these, too. Blooming amazing.

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/learn/bacon-and-egg-cakes


----------



## TheJDog (1 Aug 2016)

mjray said:


> I don't eat gels unless I want extreme flatulence.



Oh my god, you should have heard me last night.


----------



## Beebo (1 Aug 2016)

mjray said:


> I don't eat gels unless I want extreme flatulence.


So thats why I am farting today.


----------



## Beebo (1 Aug 2016)

User said:


> Good insulation.


Like newspaper, just less tasty.


----------



## JoeyB (1 Aug 2016)

Fortunately I have a iron coated digestive system and can consume pretty much anything without adverse effect. 

I had one of those caffeine shots from the hubs and what a strange consistency that was!! Took a while to get it out of the packet let alone swallow it down lol


----------



## jefmcg (1 Aug 2016)

mjray said:


> Not that sort of rice cake: http://thesuchef.com/2014/07/29/team-sky-rice-cakes/


I'd be cautious following that recipe as it is written. Leaving rice out to cool to room temperature, and then carrying it around all day in summer would put you at risk of food poisoning.

http://www.abc.net.au/health/talkinghealth/factbuster/stories/2009/01/27/2475255.htm

Also, it looks like the stuff that kills japanese grandparents https://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/jan/05/nine-people-choke-to-death-eating-rice-cakes-in-japan


----------



## Elybazza61 (1 Aug 2016)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> There were some "nobbers doing the route and one comes to mind as we were going up box hill one rider came through and although he did say coming up on the right he then went on to say to anybody in his way "move".
> .



If that was Box Hill he came past me as I was trying to do the same,didn't hear him say move just "passing right";I actually went past someone as he I heard him and he then said "or accelerate",told him I didn't want to slow down and he laughed




CarlP said:


> Did anyone see the the two guys, dressed as LADIES riding the Dawes Kingpin shopper bikes, I chatted to the for a while?



I said to one of them "nice dress,oh and good beard mate" and he said 'thanks'



vickster said:


> Did you miss the bit about it being a ride not a race?  Why can't people 'dodder' (I expect your perception of what dodder is, for me, 15-17 mph is fast and adequate to complete the ride in the allotted case) along in that case?



No it's not a race but there is some who will be quicker than others it is usually common practice that the right side is left for faster moving peeps and a call is made when passing(right or left), otherwise everyone gets in each others way.

Thoroughly enjoyed it yesterday and thought on the whole that the riding wasn't too bad yesterday;some bods not paying attention and some chain gangs bombing it down the outside,but that's sportive for you.Think the thing with this event is that there is a really wide range of abilities from fast club riders to charity riders who have probably not done nearly enough training or preparation all mixed up together.

Thought that on the whole it was really well organised;we signed in straight away on Saturday afternoon with no waiting and our wave went off dead on time and apart from a couple of blokes laying down asleep the marshalling was really good.

Got around in 5:48 with all four of our club team finishing together;we did get split up at one point but joined up again after Box Hill.27.8kph/17.2mph average so not too shabby.

Would like to do it again myself if I can get in.


----------



## vickster (1 Aug 2016)

That's as maybe but calling someone a dodderer is an offensive as speeding nobber

I did it last year and the etiquette about calling out passing was decidedly lacking. An extremely aggressive manoeuvre by female club group sticks in the memory and I've posted previously about idiots carving through the crowd on box hill


----------



## mjr (1 Aug 2016)

vickster said:


> I did it last year and the etiquette about calling out passing was decidedly lacking.


Calling out? They should all have bells.


----------



## Elybazza61 (1 Aug 2016)

mjray said:


> Calling out? They should all have bells.



;bells are so 20th century.


----------



## mjr (1 Aug 2016)

So, how many stealth-e-bikes do you think there were among the thirty-thousand-ish?



or that sort of thing.


----------



## mjr (1 Aug 2016)

philk56 said:


> But you could just have a table full of water bottles and snacks in the location where they are handing the bags out.


You know that early finishers would take multiple ones and leave the last people bereft. Besides, there were at least three snacks in the bag, plus the water, and who has four hands?


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Aug 2016)

Not to mention that the goodie bags were probably a source of revenue with advertisers paying to have their tat handed out


----------



## beermonster (1 Aug 2016)

cliveyp said:


> A prime example of some of the people that cause accidents came past me in Kingston on the way out. Full TT bike, disc rear wheel and lots of carbon. First of all wavering around on the right hand side of the road looking behind. Had to overtake on the left or wipe him out. 5mins later he sprints through the tiniest of gaps on the left hand side. Weaves across to get through other gaps and seconds later pulls right over to the left and stops. No regard for the others around him at all



We had this guy passing us a couple of times, seemed to be dangerously out of control most of the time. On the run back into London we were all being held back by a couple of motorcycles with flashing orange lights to slow us down for safety reasons and this fool comes flying through everyone weaving from one side to another at high speed!
As we queued for our medals at the end he was there too, no numbers, timing chip or anything! C**k


----------



## Dec66 (1 Aug 2016)

Slower time for me this year, 5:37.01 (as opposed to 5:25.58 last year). I felt I rode it better than last year, though, and the slower time was more the result of the congestion caused by the accidents and the sheer numbers. I had a later start time, which didn't help matters. 

One thing I'll remember for next time is not to over hydrate before the off, I had to get off for a wee at 10 miles and the queue for the toilets (all two of them) was 16 deep.

I saw the guy/girl down at Ripley, with about half a dozen people attending to him or her and an oxygen mask being fitted, that looked very bad. About half a mile after I passed the scene I heard the sound of the helicopter.

There was also a very bad one which doesn't seem to have been mentioned in the media, somewhere between Leith and Box Hills as I recall; everybody was stopped on a descent, we went past in single file, two ambulances were in attendance and the right hand lane as we looked at it was taped off, there were bits of bike, three helmets and a sizeable pool of blood on the ground..?

Big congestion at Leith Hill due to numbers, I was on the extreme right trying to pick my way past and I kept getting blocked (inevitable really). Same at Box Hill; I blasted it up it last year, and fell off this year due to a brain fart as someone cut in on me (apologies to the fella I took out, if he's reading this; he sensibly took a tumble himself rather than run into me, for both our sakes). It actually opened up a slight gap, so I smashed up the hill, only to get caught up in the mass again.

Sounds like I'm complaining, but I'm not really; it's a very well organised event and very enjoyable. And the gong was fantastic, lovely bit of tin. A 6am start next year would be nice, however, instead of 7am


----------



## DiscoSpider (1 Aug 2016)

Dec66 said:


> There was also a very bad one which doesn't seem to have been mentioned in the media, somewhere between Leith and Box Hills as I recall; everybody was stopped on a descent, we went past in single file, two ambulances were in attendance and the right hand lane as we looked at it was taped off, there were bits of bike, three helmets and a sizeable pool of blood on the ground..?



I remember seeing this. I was stopped on the descent but not that far from the bottom - about 3 tyres popped behind me at this point from the braking.

By the time I went past the poor bloke was on a stretcher, there was also a younger girl sitting on the road, upright with a glazed expression, shock, behind the ambulance. I think that compiled list of crashes mentions it (lost the link and author, sorry!) if I connected the dots correctly.


----------



## sleaver (1 Aug 2016)

So now that I am semi-back in the land of the living, more on that later, it was a good enjoyable day but obviously it is sad to hear about those that are less fortunate.

As always, the start was well organised and the marshals did seem to be policing the colours along with start waves and while most did listen to them, there were a few or just ignored them and carried on. In a way, it was funny watching people have to walk back to a later wave when they had tried to sneak in an earlier one, especially as some were trying to hide their wave letters while walking in the opposite direction.

I can't remember where it was but I saw someone with a number from the 46 mile event on the 100 course. Unless he had trained for 100 miles, I bet he got the shock of his life when he got to 46 miles and wasn't seeing Buckingham Palace!

Got sent off on time and then most of it has already been said. I too got held up at Pryford and while we were all standing still, there was this "pop" followed by a long "hiss". Yep, while standing still someones tyre/inner tube decided just let go. Not quite sure how that happened! Anyway, by the time I got to Newlands, people were coming from the road on the right, so that was obviously the diversion, however, Newlands didn't seem that congested which was good.

On to Leigh Hill and got stopped just before where it narrows due to the congestion. Fast forward to re-joining the A25, and that diversion had been opened up as there were riders coming from the left so I'm not sure by how much I missed that by. I had planned on enjoying the fast descent into Dorking, but decided I couldn't trust those in front so just went with the flow and freewheeled down the fast bit. Then onto the next pinch point, getting into Dorking.

Saw a man on a Borris Bike on Box Hill past the second hairpin but about 10 meters later, he was getting off to push it. Fair play to him though for doing the full 100 (I'm assuming he finished on it). Then another pinch point at that uphill section after Headley.

I had written a long paragraph about the different speeds that people ride but I'll leave it as, yes, its not a race, but that doesn't mean that cycling etiquette is thrown out the door!

Anyway, at was all rather plain sailing, bar Kingston congestion, to the finish. At 10km to go, I was feeling rather good, so decided to give it the beans albeit thinking I had just done 150km. In the end, the tank run out at 3km to go and so just took it easy to the finish.

I think the organisers need to have a think about if this is an event to get people out cycling or if they want to do what they did to the marathon and make it a "cash cow". OK, both events do generate a lot of money for charities but with runners, they take up less space and are less prone to blocking roads if the unfortunate happens. I think someone else mentioned it but maybe they have now found or passed the max number of riders they can have.

As for the "semi-back in the land of the living" comment. What I learned was that if you haven't ridden a bike in three weeks, and only done two rides of 100km since last years event, its possible to finish, but boy have I felt it since. I woke up this morning and nearly every which way I moved, something hurt, but to put it in perspective, thats not as bad as others.

I've done RideLondon three years in a row now, twice the full distance, and unless something in my mind changes, I'm going to let others have a go now at the 100. I want cycling to be about having fun and to keep fit. Where I can decide to rest all weekend or wake up late and go for a shorter ride in the evening, not about thinking that I HAVE to do long rides just to get ready for a 100 miler. Don't get me wrong, the three years have been fun, with the soaking of 2014 probably being the most memorable, but its time to keep cycling enjoyable for me


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Aug 2016)

@sleaver nice report, thanks.


----------



## JoeyB (1 Aug 2016)

On the whole training thing, I was bricking it coming into this ride having done a last minute 'training ride' the weekend before of 50 miles and getting home on fairy dust, got my nutrition all wrong on that (non existant basically, water and a banana). Other than that, I did another 30km flat ride in July and a bit of commuting the month before that. Laziness and buying our first home sort of got in the way of any intentions to train!

Regardless of all that, I made sure I ate plenty the couple of days leading up to Sunday and got a good nights sleep on Saturday night. I was nervous at the start but the general flow suited my pace so I didn't overdo it keeping up etc. In fact, the first 37 miles before the obvious stoppage I was averaging 18mph on the nose, thats better than my average on my local 30km flat loop!

I took it easy through the hilly bits, made sure I stopped every now and then to top up on food / drink supplies and I stayed relatively strong throughout. I had a couple of moments where I could feel the power going out of the legs so I just tucked in for a bit and ate some more food. At around 75/80 miles I caught up with my mate who started 25mins ahead of me. After a quick chat and fist pumps I pushed on as I was feeling strong. I reckon I averaged 18/19mph for the last 20 miles, with a sprint finish on the Mall.

I also feel pretty good today and haven't had the usual ravenous for food feeling, I'm slightly nervous that its going to all hit me tomorrow lol. I think I gained 4/5mph through every town as the crowds really were an amazing motivator. The finish at the Mall was an absolute highlight for me, unrepeatable experience!

I really do hope that those that were injured in anyway make speedy recoveries. I passed a couple of people on the deck with plenty of claret on show and it was (for me at least) a sobering reminder of how real the danger of serious injury is if you just lose concentration for a few moments in a busy group.

Overall I really enjoyed the event, I'll be entering the ballot again and this time working harder at getting some more mileage in beforehand, I want to attack the hills next time, not just survive them!


----------



## jonny jeez (1 Aug 2016)

Did anyone else find themselves getting eaten to bits whilst stood at the start, awaiting their wave load. I found a few, tick like bugs, sucking volumes of blood out of my legs. Itchy little buggers!!


----------



## Justinslow (1 Aug 2016)

vickster said:


> That's as maybe but calling someone a dodderer is an offensive as speeding nobber


Yeah that was my point, can't we just all get along?


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (2 Aug 2016)

Elybazza61 said:


> .Think the thing with this event is that there is a really wide range of abilities from fast club riders to charity riders who have probably not done nearly enough training or preparation all mixed up together



That is tarring everybody with the same brush.There were probably a lot of regular cyclists who went down the charity route because they didn't get in on the ballot.That's the way i went,trained hard and it paid off in me finishing at the mall still feeling fresh.


----------



## Nomadski (2 Aug 2016)

Anyone witness the complete prat cycling DOWN Wimbledon Hill? And not being particularly slow at it. He wasn't part of the event, just a regular joe prat with zero patience or sense.

I went down to Wimbledon at the start of the hill for a couple of hours to cheer on the riders. Witnessed all kinds of bikes, and riding ability.

Well done to everyone that finished, sad to hear about all the issues - my view is the numbers are way too high for the event. Possibly even were last year imo. A bit of common sense needs to take place and appreciate that not everyone rides at the same level, speed, or expertise - that goes both ways. Riders will ride how they want and to the speed they feel comfortable, and while the organisers can't improve peoples common sense, or respectfulness, they can at least minimise issues by not packing in more and more riders each and every year - the roads aren't getting any wider after all.

Anyway, one thing riders normally miss at Wimbledon is to the right of the bend, where lots of stalls are out, BMX dudes are doing what BMX dudes like to do, and balloons are twisted and contorted into all shapes and sizes for the amusement of little people.












Went to the Wimbledon bend at the base of the hill...



















































Then relocated to a short way up the hill. Some found it to be the final straw with cramps a plenty on show, across from me seemed a popular "F**k It Zone", while there were some (mostly Bianchis) that kicked the motors in and zoomed away up the hill at an incredible speed. By motors I'm making no allegations!

There were plenty of shouty zones, with enthusiastic young shouty people shouting words of encouragement. I tried my best too, though as someone else told me, my words were probably met with a giant "pee off!" in most riders heads.






Apologies for some of the shots, HDR and moving things don't always go well with each other.


----------



## Nomadski (2 Aug 2016)

.....Continued


----------



## Nomadski (2 Aug 2016)

....Continued 2


----------



## Nomadski (2 Aug 2016)

......Continued 3




























And finally, Spidey...






Public album here - http://imgur.com/a/tkCu5


Suppose I'd better start a new thread soon...


----------



## jefmcg (2 Aug 2016)

Nomadski said:


> Suppose I'd better start a new thread soon.


Too late https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/ridelondon-surrey-100-2017-anyone.204814/


----------



## benb (2 Aug 2016)

sleaver said:


> I too got held up at Pryford and while we were all standing still, there was this "pop" followed by a long "hiss". Yep, while standing still someones tyre/inner tube decided just let go



You must have been right near me then, as I heard that happen too, close to where I was standing.


----------



## shortone (2 Aug 2016)

I had a craking day.
Early start time of 06:32 so the roads were quiet and ment my experience was completely different to a lot of those behind. 
So many happy stories and some not so happy ones.
Other than being bitten to death waiting at the start it was a good paced ride with not too many cocks. 
Managed 4:46 which I was very haapy with.
All in all 4 very good days spent in London.


----------



## derrick (2 Aug 2016)

The official photos are expensive considering the quality. Will have to check out Flickr they normally do better if you don't mind going through a few hundred pics,


----------



## sleaver (2 Aug 2016)

benb said:


> You must have been right near me then, as I heard that happen too, close to where I was standing.


I was going to try and describe where I was, but then I decided a a map and a dodgy red and blue dot would be easier  The red is roughly where I was and the blue roughly where the tyre let go. The car park obviously being the village hall.


----------



## benb (2 Aug 2016)

Hmm, maybe not then, as I was near the top of the hill. Could have been someone else whose tyre went.


----------



## benb (2 Aug 2016)

I thought the finishing medal was particularly good quality this year.


----------



## Beebo (2 Aug 2016)

Nomadski said:


> ......Continued 3
> 
> And finally, Spidey...
> 
> ...


Spiderman is clearly on a bike with TT bars, which werent allowed. Tut tut.


----------



## Nomadski (2 Aug 2016)

benb said:


> I thought the finishing medal was particularly good quality this year.



Pics please?


----------



## Dec66 (2 Aug 2016)

Nomadski said:


> Pics please?


----------



## benb (2 Aug 2016)

Nomadski said:


> Pics please?


It's heavy too.


----------



## Dec66 (2 Aug 2016)

benb said:


> It's heavy too.
> View attachment 137379


Isn't it just? I had to take it off, it was bruising my moobs as I walked along wearing it.


----------



## Nomadski (2 Aug 2016)

benb said:


> It's heavy too.
> View attachment 137379



Lovely. They have been lovely every year too, unlike this years Velothon Wales medal.


----------



## sleaver (2 Aug 2016)

I picture that includes the other side as well.


----------



## lazybloke (2 Aug 2016)

That's the Dorking Cockerel on the medal, in case you're wondering. Has its own facebook page.


Have seen lots of bad words about chaingangs hurtling past. In the main I thought they gave plenty of warning of their approach and didn't have a problem with them at all. That all changed circa mile 90, where most people were happy to stop briefly when marshalls were letting pedestrians cross the route. But not the chaingangs - two gangs came hurtling, screaming at the peds to MOVE and went right through them at full bore. ******* idiots.


My LS100 experience started bang on time at 7:38.
*EDIT - what happened to my careful tabular formatting?
Split Time Of Day* *Time * *Diff* *min/km* *km/h*
EST MILE 17 08:28:19 00:49:10 49:10 01:54 31.85
EST MILE 26 09:16:45 01:37:36 48:26 03:11 18.89
EST MILE 47 12:10:43 04:31:35 02:53:59 05:10 11.64
EST MILE 55 12:40:48 05:01:40 30:05 02:20 25.73
EST MILE 75 14:43:09 07:04:01 02:02:21 04:01 14.96
EST MILE 85 16:06:21 08:27:13 01:23:12 05:05 11.83
FINISH 16:58:14 09:19:06 51:53 02:05 29.02

You can see that miles 17 to 47 were slow (water stops, first puncture, pyrford accident queue).
Then a real mixed bag of other delays caused by food stops, a mechanical issue, and then my SECOND puncture of the year (Grrr!).
I reckon I would have had a respectable time if not for the delays. Can't wait to try it again!

Finished on a total high - buoyed by the fantastic crowds all the way back into London, but especially on The Mall. I won't quickly forget emerging from Admiralty Arch with the spectators banging out a sychronised rhythm on the barriers. Spine-tingling.


Oh, best meal of the day was when I popped into my inlaws at Westcott- they provided a bizarre (but tasty) platter of Yorkshire pudding and Chocolate digestives. Much nicer than the provided energy glues.

(Did any other FNRttC riders feel a bit odd seeing the Wellington Arch in daylight?)


----------



## Justinslow (2 Aug 2016)

Anyone know why there's not a strava "ride London" segment, I'm surprised no ones set it up?


----------



## mjr (2 Aug 2016)

lazybloke said:


> That all changed circa mile 90, where most people were happy to stop briefly when marshalls were letting pedestrians cross the route. But not the chaingangs - two gangs came hurtling, screaming at the peds to MOVE and went right through them at full bore. ******* idiots.


Never mind idiots - any rider numbers should be noted, their times hidden from public view and the riders rejected from any further BC-registered sportives, shouldn't they?


----------



## oldgreyandslow (2 Aug 2016)

Justinslow said:


> Anyone know why there's not a strava "ride London" segment, I'm surprised no ones set it up?


If there is it'll be telling you that this is your third attempt at the segment! I uploaded my Garmin to Strava manually in the end, and there are a lot of segments showing my time as my third best, yet I've only ridden them twice!


----------



## Justinslow (2 Aug 2016)

oldgreyandslow said:


> If there is it'll be telling you that this is your third attempt at the segment! I uploaded my Garmin to Strava manually in the end, and there are a lot of segments showing my time as my third best, yet I've only ridden them twice!


Yeah I've never done it before yet I've got that too! No I meant a segment of the whole 100 mile ride so you got a time that way?


----------



## steverob (2 Aug 2016)

Justinslow said:


> Anyone know why there's not a strava "ride London" segment, I'm surprised no ones set it up?


Plenty of people have tried to set one up before - if you do a quick search for segments, there's loads, but they are all "1 attempt by 1 rider" meaning it's only matched the person who created it. I think the Limehouse Link tunnel screws it up - Strava just can't match people up to the same segment when there's such a large chunk essentially missing from the ride.


----------



## jefmcg (2 Aug 2016)

Strava is not so good with match se ing long segments to rides. Eg https://www.strava.com/segments/4997567 only matched the person who created it.

But try creating your own. it will take a few days or even weeks to see other riders on it. Conversely, if people have created segments from Sunday's ride, it probably wouldn't have matched your ride yet.

(or what @steverob said while I was typing this )


----------



## swansonj (2 Aug 2016)

Does anyone know the logistics of the diversions onto previously unclosed roads?

When they close Leith Hill or Box Hill, they are diverting onto roads -the A25 and A24 - that are already closed for those stretches. But when they diverted from Horsley to Leatherhead they were using a road the A246 they say they had earmarked as a diversion but which was not closed. And when they diverted round Pyreford, they were apparently using a road they had (officially at any rate) not planned on. 

Did they wait till marshals had been deployed to close off all the side roads before letting cyclists through, or just rely on force of numbers? (Do they have a flying squad of spare marshals?). What did they do about any parked cars? And, if the A246 was a planned contingency, had they obtained closed-road powers over it in advance just in case? But for the Pyreford diversion, presumably they had no legal power to stop cars and were relying on cars giving way to the inevitable?


----------



## mjr (2 Aug 2016)

My understanding from a very brief chat with someone who went on the open road diversion is that they had a police (not marshals) escort front and back making an effective rolling roadblock. The police always have the power to direct traffic so no just-in- case closure powers were necessary. I don't know if there were other groups using that diversion without police.


----------



## lazybloke (2 Aug 2016)

Can give you a partial answer Swansonj (did we discuss hub gearing on a train back from the Shoreham FNRttC a couple of months ago?).

The A246 is a planned contingency for those wanting or needing a hefty bypass (avoiding Newlands Corner, Leith Hill and Box). You just have to turn LEFT at East Horsley then follow the A246 West, go down Young Street and rejoin the route at Givons Grove roundabout.
Note that the A246 is not fully closed between Horsley and Leatherhead, but it is subject to the no parking and tow-away zone rules.
It's also extremely quiet on LS100 days, due to effectively being 'land locked' within a loop of the route.

The other short cuts (avoid Box Hill by staying on the A24 from Burford Bridge to Givons Grove, or avoid Leith Hill by staying on the A25 from Abinger Hatch to Hollow Lane) are already closed to cars on the day, so no issues in diverting that way.

I can only guess what happens if large numbers of riders have to be diverted onto open roads. I would assume that the police have plenty of powers to enact emergency road closures wherever necessary; am sure RideLondon have the the police on speed dial! Wait : Wot mjray said


----------



## Elybazza61 (3 Aug 2016)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> That is tarring everybody with the same brush.There were probably a lot of regular cyclists who went down the charity route because they didn't get in on the ballot.That's the way i went,trained hard and it paid off in me finishing at the mall still feeling fresh.



Yeah,you are right(two of our club guys were doing it for charities)but the point I was trying to make is that there will always be a wide range of abilities hence a wide variation in pace so not everyone will be going along at say 15mph;some will be a lot quicker and some a lot slower.

Definately think the field is too big and also wonder if the charity element is getting saturated,seemed to be lot of ads for places this year.


----------



## TheJDog (3 Aug 2016)

Ride 100 finish time distribution



__ TheJDog
__ 3 Aug 2016






Here's a distribution graph of finish times for the ride. As you can see, there is a first peak at around 5:00 hours, then a drop, then another later peak. I imagine this is because of the delays in the course. If the finish times after the middle trough were brought forward 30 minutes or an hour, then we'd get a more normal bell curve with a peak around 6 hours....

p.s. Excel is the worst thing I have ever used.


----------



## TheJDog (3 Aug 2016)

User said:


> Thanks for that. Does similar data exist for other points on the route?



Graphs for mile 17, 26, 47, 55, 75 and 85


----------



## swansonj (3 Aug 2016)

TheJDog said:


> ...If the finish times after the middle trough were brought forward 30 minutes or an hour, then we'd get a more normal bell curve with a peak around 6 hours....


Or even a log normal distribution, the statistical pedant in me can't resist whispering quietly from the corner....  Definitely skewed anyway....


----------



## Norry1 (3 Aug 2016)

TheJDog said:


> Ride 100 finish time distribution
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting. Where did you get the data?


----------



## srw (3 Aug 2016)

swansonj said:


> Or even a log normal distribution, the statistical pedant in me can't resist whispering quietly from the corner....  Definitely skewed anyway....


I can't help thinking that it could be deduced from an assumption about the distribution of speeds (?normal) and a knowledge of the distribution of start times (uniform). Once upon a time I might even have had a go...


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Aug 2016)

There would probably be peaks on the hour, where people have paced themselves to get round in (say) 6 hours. I know that tends to be the case with marathon finishing times. (Or at least it was on the occasion that I looked at some data years ago)


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Aug 2016)

User said:


> I was reading the graph as finishing time, without regard to individual time on the road.


You may be right. In which case my comment would be irrelevant. Which would not be a first.


----------



## swansonj (3 Aug 2016)

User said:


> Do I have that wrong?


The reference to "5 hours" made me think it was time-on-road.


----------



## jefmcg (3 Aug 2016)

User said:


> Thanks for that. Does similar data exist for other points on the route?





User said:


> In which case, it is not quite so useful when considering density at any given point at any given time.



OK, so maybe ask for what you want next time?


----------



## Norry1 (3 Aug 2016)

This was my 4th RideLondon - I have been lucky enough to get through 3 ballots and in 2014 I took a charity place. As usual I started really early. I had the alarm set for 3.30 but woke at 2 a.m. so got up at that time.

The event seemed even better organised this year and my wave Orange Wave D started bang on time at 6.25. I know it is not a race, but I was, like many people, trying to get the best time I could. My best was last year at 4:47 and I wanted to beat it. This was an average of 20.9 mph.

I joined many trains which massively helps and tried to balance speed with not burning out. After 30 miles I had averaged 23.5 mph which was good but I knew I had the hilly section to come. I took it steady and quite a few people passed me on the hills. I am a quick descender but I was pretty careful with people all around and so was quite pleased when I came out the other side of Box Hill with my average at 20.5mph. I knew it got quicker from here if I still had energy in my legs. I had felt cooked at 60 miles but was feeling better.

My plan was to go quick but not flat out from there until the top of Wimbledon Hill, then go all out till the end.

I did this and joined a fast train - pretty much all the way to the Mall. It felt great. I amazed myself by taking 7 minutes off my previous best and doing 4:40 at an average of 21.2mph.

I missed all the bad accidents, although I passed a few less serious ones on the road. Sympathies to all involved which includes a guy who works at our place.

I'll plan to be back again next year.

Martin


----------



## srw (4 Aug 2016)

User said:


> It is a question of what there is.


I would be extremely surprised if those nice people at LSCP, who have start times as well as road times, aren't doing exactly this exercise. They've been made to look a bit silly this year, which TfL, the councils and they won't like


----------



## srw (4 Aug 2016)

User said:


> Wouldn't they be doing it live on the day? With timing chips and mats at intervals they ought to be monitoring the volume and flow in different segments, and use that to make decisions. For instance they could use it to determine the time cut-off for the Leith Hill loop, bring it forward if the know that riders would only be being stuck onto the back of a walking queue. Conversely cut a bit more slack if it is flowing, rather than send a stream of riders straight on and risk creating more of a bottleneck where the routes rejoin in Dorking. That sort of thing?


True. I don't know if they did, though. It depends whether the chip reading technology has got transmission to base built in.

Dorking and subsequent (double track roads) wouldn't be much of a bottle neck, though. The main potential bottle necks are Richmond Park, around Ripley and the Leith Hill loop, with a looser bit up Box hill.


----------



## mjr (4 Aug 2016)

Maybe they should get the TfL pumps team to manage the flows? If they can keep the tube from flooding, maybe they can keep a bike race moving.


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Aug 2016)

Temporary speed limits on gantries?


----------



## jefmcg (4 Aug 2016)

srw said:


> It depends whether the chip reading technology has got transmission to base built in.


There is a live rider tracking app, so yes there is.


----------



## Milkfloat (4 Aug 2016)

Looking through the rider times it seems that about 10-12% do not start (assuming no chip failures). That seems quite a high number to me.


----------



## swansonj (4 Aug 2016)

User said:


> Dorking was a problem on Sunday. There is a bottleneck at the West end of the High Street, at the end of the one way system. Clearing the queue through there was the reason for holding the road race up for a while.


I did wonder why they didn't open up the A2003 - station road, chalk pit rd, ashcoombe rd- as a parallel route to increase flow once it became obvious a problem was building.


----------



## sleaver (4 Aug 2016)

User said:


> Dorking was a problem on Sunday. There is a bottleneck at the West end of the High Street, at the end of the one way system. Clearing the queue through there was the reason for holding the road race up for a while.


Does anyone know if the same bottle neck has occurred in the past when they have opened up the Leith Hill diversion and the last riders from Leith Hill have converged with the riders on the diversion?


----------



## philk56 (4 Aug 2016)

There was a similar bottleneck at Dorking last year but that was initially caused by a collapsing barrier. It's quite a narrow street so once riders start dismounting at the front there is an obvious chain reaction rippling back and it builds up from there.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (4 Aug 2016)

Do you know if they take in mind your finishing time for the new ballot.?I would have thought with all the hold ups that would be irrelevant.
On the subject on speed,distance etc this is a handy tool to have.
http://www.machinehead-software.co.uk/bike/speed_distance_time_calc.html
Looking up my times on the official ride london website my average speed up to mile 26 would have been 17 mph between 26-47 it was 7.78mph


----------



## steverob (4 Aug 2016)

I had much the same query. When I entered this year's ballot (didn't get in BTW), the form did ask me for my finishing time for when I did it last year as well as my estimated for this year - but as that year's ride was affected by the Leith Hill closure, I wasn't sure what to put. If I put down that I did it in 5:55 last year (which was true, just it was over 92 miles not 100) would that then flag up a discrepency with my estimated time of 6:40 (roughly what I would have expected to get if I'd done Leith Hill) and make it less likely that I'd get a place?

But now that it's three years in a row that have been heavily affected by detours and shortened distances (storms in 2014, accidents in 2015 & 16), I guess they'll realise that these previous times all have a massive asterisk beside them and it's not something they can use easily to judge future performance.


----------



## TheJDog (4 Aug 2016)

Norry1 said:


> Interesting. Where did you get the data?



Well, I started downloading the data page by page with a bash one liner (
for page in {1..213}; do wget -O ride100_$page http://results.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/2016/?pid=list\&num_results=100\&page=$page && sleep 5; done) then my friend sent me all the data in a csv when I told him I was doing it. I guess someone had already downloaded it all. Then I did a bit of perl (
perl -ln -e 'for my $seg(-6){$split = (split/,/,$_)[$seg];$split=~s/:\d\d$//;$out{$seg}{$split}++} }{ for my $seg(sort keys %out){for (sort keys %{$out{$seg}}){print "$_,$out{$seg}{$_}" }}' rl.csv > rl_47.csv) to split into minutes for each split and count, then I dumped each mile file into excel and created these graphs.


----------



## TheJDog (4 Aug 2016)

User said:


> I was reading the graph as finishing time, without regard to individual time on the road.



No, it's the time on the road for each rider.


----------



## TheJDog (4 Aug 2016)

User said:


> It is a question of what there is.



I was thinking of trying to get every riders' start time and doing a bit of data on that and producing something with a number of riders passed vs number of riders that passed you, but unfortunately the data on the official site doesn't include the time that the rider crossed the start line, only relative times.


----------



## Beebo (4 Aug 2016)

TheJDog said:


> No, it's the time on the road for each rider.


Thanks jdog, it is very interesting, my time on the road was 7.14 which seems to put me bang in the middle of the second hump.
To a non statistical mind the graph seems to demonstrate quite well the effect of that 60-90 minute delay.
The first two graphs taken at the various timing points show a fairly tight curve, which you would expect to broaden out over the 100 miles, but by 47 miles the two curves are clearly visible.


----------



## rugby bloke (5 Aug 2016)

Nomadski said:


> ....Continued 2


I think you managed to get me in one of those photos - White and purple Epilepsy Society jersey ... Clinging on for dear life after attacking the bottom half of the climb !!


----------



## joe3781 (5 Aug 2016)

Does anyone know of any other sportives that take place on closed roads?


----------



## cliveyp (5 Aug 2016)

Velothon Wales


----------



## Snail Bait (5 Aug 2016)

User said:


> What value are you going to put on missing out when claiming damages?


So far this looks like £200+ of wasted entry fees. Wanted a pb at the Triathlon tomorrow but still painful so not sure if I'll even finish the swim and a 10k swim in a month looks about as likely as someone knocking on my door and offering me a shiney new Brompton. I always knew there was a reason why I didn't like Putney. Poxy place!


----------



## vickster (6 Aug 2016)

Snail Bait said:


> So far this looks like £200+ of wasted entry fees. Wanted a pb at the Triathlon tomorrow but still painful so not sure if I'll even finish the swim and a 10k swim in a month looks about as likely as someone knocking on my door and offering me a shiney new Brompton. I always knew there was a reason why I didn't like Putney. Poxy place!


Are you claiming against the driver? If so, you can add the lost fees to your out of pocket expenses within the claim.My 2014 Ride London fee is part of that, I provided the withdrawal email and the clinic letter from the surgeon when he 'strongly advised' me not to take part. Ok I pulled out two years ago and haven't yet seen a penny but I'm sure I will eventually!


----------



## Snail Bait (6 Aug 2016)

vickster said:


> Are you claiming against the driver? If so, you can add the lost fees to your out of pocket expenses within the claim.My 2014 Ride London fee is part of that, I provided the withdrawal email and the clinic letter from the surgeon when he 'strongly advised' me not to take part. Ok I pulled out two years ago and haven't yet seen a penny but I'm sure I will eventually!


I didn't even take their details.


----------



## vickster (6 Aug 2016)

Ah. What did you do to your shoulder? Heal well


----------



## Norry1 (6 Aug 2016)

I've written a longer summary of the day on my blog (see my sig below) if anyone is interested. Too long to put on here.


----------



## mjr (6 Aug 2016)

http://www.londoncyclist.co.uk/ridelondon-2016-whats-guide/#comments reports some bikes being nicked while riders were using the start line toilets 



Norry1 said:


> I've written a longer summary of the day on my blog (see my sig below) if anyone is interested. Too long to put on here.


Sigs don't show on some mobile devices.


----------



## lazybloke (7 Aug 2016)

Can't believe a week has gone by. I loved the ride last Sunday, and even if I I did suffer hours of delays I feel that somehow my passion for cycling was re-ignited. 
Sadly, have had a ridiculously busy week at work _and _home, so apart from some trivial commuting have barely touched the bike. Would have gone out tonight, but guests have only just departed from our afternoon BBQ, and I'm still feeling uncharacteristically inebriated. I reckon tomorrow night is the night.

Anyhow, I wanted to mention a lass I was chatting to at the Leatherhead hub circa 2:45pm.

... she had moved to the States a couple of months ago, but flown back specially for the LondonSurrey100 (with her bike too). "No way I was gonna miss that" she said, so she must have been absolutely gutted when she had a catastrophic rear derailleur fault at the bottom of Box Hill, snapping something vital (hopefully just a hanger).

I guess I would have considered an on-the-spot singlespeed conversion, but a friendly local resident jumped to her assistance and provided a _loan bike _instead. She was a bundle of gratitude when I chatted to her, with faith in humanity well and truly restored.

Didn't catch her name but it sounds a fairly unique story and I've love to hear more if anyone knows what happened to her. Hopefully she finished okay and got her own bike back.


----------



## mr_cellophane (8 Aug 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> Looking through the rider times it seems that about 10-12% do not start (assuming no chip failures). That seems quite a high number to me.


I am sure they allow for that when setting the number of places.


----------



## benb (8 Aug 2016)

srw said:


> It depends whether the chip reading technology has got transmission to base built in.
> 
> 
> jefmcg said:
> ...



Not necessarily. As I understand it, they time at certain points on the course, and extrapolate from that to provide a best guess to the live tracking app. It's fairly accurate, as long as there isn't something unexpected, like a 1 hour hold up.


----------



## lazybloke (8 Aug 2016)

I'm used to the terrible surface of Surrey roads, but those timing points shook me up a bit. Would like to see them flatter before we have more.


----------



## fimm (8 Aug 2016)

Closed roads sportives - http://tourotheborders.com/ (you've just missed this year's) and the etape royale http://www.etaperoyale.com/ (18th September).


----------



## jefmcg (8 Aug 2016)

srw said:


> It depends whether the chip reading technology has got transmission to base built in





benb said:


> Not necessarily. As I understand it, they time at certain points on the course, and extrapolate from that to provide a best guess to the live tracking app. It's fairly accurate, as long as there isn't something unexpected, like a 1 hour hold up.



I assumed "chip reading technology" meant the chip readers, ie the mats in the road and the computers connected to them. Those certainly have transmission back to base. The individual riders do not, of course. They do on the transcontinental, and trans america. 

They know the location of most of the riders within 5 miles (or however far the mats are apart). I can't imagine any more detail would help them see congestion better.


----------



## Tim Hall (8 Aug 2016)

Norry1 said:


> I've written a longer summary of the day on my blog (see my sig below) if anyone is interested. Too long to put on here.


Norry, when I click on your sig I get to a blog about your Lejog ride and can't find anything about Ride London. This could very well be down to me not looking properly.


----------



## benb (8 Aug 2016)

jefmcg said:


> I assumed "chip reading technology" meant the chip readers, ie the mats in the road and the computers connected to them. Those certainly have transmission back to base. The individual riders do not, of course. They do on the transcontinental, and trans america.
> 
> They know the location of most of the riders within 5 miles (or however far the mats are apart). I can't imagine any more detail would help them see congestion better.



Yes, the mats definitely do.
I didn't think they were as close together as 5 miles. I could be wrong. 5 miles would certainly be sufficient.


----------



## TheJDog (8 Aug 2016)

benb said:


> Yes, the mats definitely do.
> I didn't think they were as close together as 5 miles. I could be wrong. 5 miles would certainly be sufficient.



Mats were at mile markers 0, 17, 26, 47, 55, 75, 85 and 98 (the end).


----------



## jefmcg (8 Aug 2016)

benb said:


> I didn't think they were as close together as 5 miles


I pulled that number out of the air. 


TheJDog said:


> Mats were at mile markers 0, 17, 26, 47, 55, 75, 85 and 98 (the end).



I stand corrected. 

But even then, they know the times each rider cross the mats, and where the blockages are. It would be easy to model an algorithm that would show the rider numbers over the course. Very inaccurate for individuals, but spot on for the herd.


----------



## lazybloke (8 Aug 2016)

All very well for the live tracker to extrapolate position, but it assumed you were passing timing points even if didn't see you, resulting in your indicated position leaping BACKWARDS several miles when you eventually did pass the next timing point.
My dear mum (who was trying to text progress progress reports to my wife & children in London) was very confused by my apparent wish to 'do another lap'.
You can replay your tracker on the website, and my progress does a couple of backwards leaps, plus a 7 mile forward leap from Putney to the finish because I had sped up for the last 20 miles.

Not the best tracking algorithm, but it has to be able to cope with route alterations and presumably a less than 100% detection of timing chips, so fair enough it makes assumptions. I think it was said elsewhere, more timing points is the only way to improve tracking accuracy.


----------



## Norry1 (8 Aug 2016)

Tim Hall said:


> Norry, when I click on your sig I get to a blog about your Lejog ride and can't find anything about Ride London. This could very well be down to me not looking properly.



Thanks Tim - not sure what happened there. I'll sort the sig out but hopefully this link will work.

http://norryscyclingstuff.weebly.com/blog


----------



## Nomadski (10 Aug 2016)

rugby bloke said:


> I think you managed to get me in one of those photos - White and purple Epilepsy Society jersey ... Clinging on for dear life after attacking the bottom half of the climb !!



Which specific photo? I can have a look at isolating you in a pic if you like.


----------



## jefmcg (19 Aug 2016)

User13710 said:


> Anyone remember this guy? He's a thief. https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/*2013*/aug/12/pictures-man-stole-bike-ridelondon


I clicked that link earlier today. It's a 3 year old story


----------



## jefmcg (19 Aug 2016)

User13710 said:


> Ah, I didn't notice that. He's still a thief though?


Sure, but you need to put it in the right thread.


----------



## beermonster (26 Aug 2016)

Ride London gear half price

https://www.evanscycles.com/search?text=Ride+london


----------

